# Post a picture of your pet



## Matthew_T (2 Jun 2012)

I will start the ball rolling.





Lily, our ginger long hair. (She has currently got 3 male cats after her one jet black, one pale ginger, and one black and white. The black and white one hass actually been inside the house).


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jun 2012)

My best mate Patch, Jack Russell X





and Smokey our resident moggy


----------



## Diggs (2 Jun 2012)

Gemma


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> My best mate Patch, Jack Russell X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smokey is cool


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Smokey is cool


He's not being cheeky sticking his tongue out like that. It hangs out regularly as he's no front teeth left to keep it in with


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Jun 2012)

<<<< Alf.


----------



## PpPete (2 Jun 2012)

Tayo .... 10 week old Retriever x Collie Only had him a week.


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Jun 2012)

Hank when he could still run


----------



## TVC (2 Jun 2012)

PpPete said:


> Tayo .... 10 week old Retriever x Collie Only had him a week.


 
Hope you look after him better than you look after your wheels


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jun 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Hank when he could still run


If I was a rabbit I'd properly $hit myself if I saw Hank bearing down on me with that look on his face


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> If I was a rabbit I'd properly $hit myself if I saw Hank bearing down on me with that look on his face


Maggie in a similar vein (she could be fast if she kept her mouth shut)





Tag team





and finally Baby Blue and monkey


----------



## Norm (2 Jun 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Hank when he could still run


Love that one!

Here's similar but with added slobber...




Lesser-spotted Bat-eared Dufus Hound...




In full flight...


----------



## Noodley (2 Jun 2012)

Buster our lurcher makes me chuckle when he starts off into full flight, with his crazy eyes and ears pinned back, and everything going in all directions with his head going up and down like a crazed metal fan. Solo is far more graceful.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jun 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> He's not being cheeky sticking his tongue out like that. It hangs out regularly as he's no front teeth left to keep it in with


My cat always _forgets_ to put her tongue back in after she has been washing herself. It is so cute.


----------



## Red Light (2 Jun 2012)




----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jun 2012)

I am going to be keeping a count of how many pets we have.

Cats:3
Dogs: 9


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2012)




----------



## Red Light (2 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I am going to be keeping a count of how many pets we have.
> 
> Cats:3
> Dogs: 9
> *Rocks: 1*


 
FTFY


----------



## CopperCyclist (2 Jun 2012)

I started this post a while ago!

Anyway here we are again  

Snoop, the Staffy (he has a deformed jaw which means his tongue 'leaks' out when sleeping/at rest:









Echo, the (retired) drugs dog:









And one of the pair:


----------



## ttcycle (2 Jun 2012)

aww, bless, I'm not at home so haven't got photos of my recently deceased cat Cass (Cassius). RIP little fella 

Loving the photos


----------



## Lisa21 (2 Jun 2012)

ttcycle said:


> aww, bless, I'm not at home so haven't got photos of my recently deceased cat Cass (Cassius). RIP little fella
> 
> Loving the photos


So sorry to hear that tt. 


This thread is great!!!!!


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jun 2012)

Cats: 3
Dogs: 11
Rocks: 1


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Cats: 3
> Dogs: 11
> Rocks: 1


 Did you miss my 2 cats?


----------



## ttcycle (2 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> So sorry to hear that tt.
> 
> 
> This thread is great!!!!!


Thanks Lisa, still really gutted


----------



## ttcycle (2 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Did you miss my 2 cats?


Too skinny, they missed the count- need to feed them more Pots...


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Did you miss my 2 cats?


Yes sorry, must have missed it on an update.

Cats: 5
Dogs: 11
Rocks: 1

I am surprised noone has said a bird or smaller animal yet. I thought hamsters were the most popular pet.


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Too skinny, they missed the count- need to feed them more Pots...


They are naturally skinny, like their owner


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jun 2012)

You looking at me???


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 6
Dogs:11
Rocks: 1


----------



## Nihal (3 Jun 2012)

<<<<< wish i had one o' them.They are cute(and somewhat dangerous)


----------



## Pigo (3 Jun 2012)

Derek The Tortoise - thought this was a male.......until she started laying eggs one summer!


----------



## Pigo (3 Jun 2012)

Marmite the Little Murdering Princess


----------



## Pigo (3 Jun 2012)

Toast - Loveable......but not quite all there.....


----------



## Pigo (3 Jun 2012)

And finally........ Puff & Mike!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 8
Dogs: 11
Rocks: 1
Tortoises: 1
Chameleons: 2


----------



## Pigo (3 Jun 2012)

Chameleons: 2[/quote]
Nope - Bearded Dragons


----------



## paulw1969 (3 Jun 2012)

go on then........1st one Saffi as a pup...and no we didn't position her like this....got to resize the others


----------



## paulw1969 (3 Jun 2012)

one more......cos i could really bore you with these......
Saffi and Bobbi together shortly after getting Bobbi (blue collar)......Bobbi was severley under weight (he ahd already started putting on weight when the photo was taken) and had been mistreated, he is a rescue dog....he's doing allright now!!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 8
Dogs: 13
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
*Bearded dragons*: 2


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jun 2012)

Pigo said:


> And finally........ Puff & Mike!
> View attachment 9758


Easy to see why he's called Puff....


----------



## Browser (3 Jun 2012)

Pigo said:


> Marmite the Little Murdering Princess
> View attachment 9753


 We've got a murdering princess too, I'll get a photo up when I get a chance. Sasha, our fourteen-year-old tortie and white girl is a very petite, delicate featherweight cat, but god help any fauna which crossed her path up until about 18 months ago, she was a killer! Imagine a cross between a ghurka and a great white shark with a touch or barracuda thown in and that was her, lethal pest controller par exellence!


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2012)

Joleen & (The late) Marley


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jun 2012)

Beattie and Busby. They were found dumped in a phone box on Christmas Eve 1999 and were within half an hour of dying from hypothermia according to the vet that examined them.

Whoever left them had just enough conscience to report the phone box as out of order and it was the BT engineer who made the discovery.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2012)

Not so much of a pet but a very cheeky mate!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (3 Jun 2012)

Here's Ollie, Jock and Mungo:


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2012)

More of miss Merly-bum:


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> Here's Ollie, Jock and Mungo:


 
Very Ying Yang...


----------



## Lisa21 (3 Jun 2012)

Millie, and TinkerBelle


----------



## potsy (3 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> View attachment 9777
> View attachment 9778
> 
> Millie, and TinkerBelle


Tinkerbelle


----------



## Pigo (3 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> Here's Ollie, Jock and Mungo:


 Thats a fantastic picture!! Marmite & Toast are brother & sister but try not to get within a foot of each other so a picture together is near on impossible!


----------



## Mike5537 (3 Jun 2012)

This is Maserati...






And his good friend jasper...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Noodley (3 Jun 2012)

Pigo said:


> Thats a fantastic picture!! Marmite & Toast are brother & sister but try not to get within a foot of each other so a picture together is near on impossible!


 
Ollie and Jock have their moments, but it's amazing how friendly they all become when it's cold and there's a heated pad in the bed!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 15
Dogs: 18
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Jun 2012)

Make that Dogs: 19, with Cassie...


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 15
Dogs: 19
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)


----------



## Lisa21 (3 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Tinkerbelle


She may only weigh 4lbs but shes got the biggest heart
She's probably smaller than your cats Potsy


----------



## Noodley (3 Jun 2012)

Add a ahorse to the list, here's Minstrel:


----------



## User269 (3 Jun 2012)

I wanted a Grouse, but they're too famous, so had to do with Dangerous Duck here (so called 'cos he likes sleeping in the middle of the road).


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 15
Dogs: 19
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Horses: 1


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 15
Dogs: 19
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Horses: 1
Ducks: 1


----------



## potsy (3 Jun 2012)

Surfing CC to see what you've written about him


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Surfing CC to see what you've written about him
> View attachment 9781


Is that really the size of your hand!?


----------



## Plax (3 Jun 2012)

OK, I'm going to have to even things out with some furry friends;
Stanley-Norman & Sion (now deceased). S-N is the one looking at the camera.


----------



## Lisa21 (3 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> Add a ahorse to the list, here's Minstrel:


Minstrel is a slightly "tidier" version of my boy......Patch


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 15
Dogs: 19
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Hamsters: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2


----------



## Darcy (3 Jun 2012)

Tatti, Darcy,Giggs and Milo


----------



## Plax (3 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Cats: 15
> Dogs: 19
> Rocks: 1
> Tortoise: 1
> ...


 
 They are Guinea Pigs!!!!!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Sorry Plax, I dont seem to be too good with my species ATM.

Cats: 15
Dogs: 23
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
*Guniea Pigs: 2*
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2


----------



## Mike5537 (3 Jun 2012)

I also have 4 guinea pigs, but the inlaws have 2 cows, 3 pigs, 4 goats, 2 dogs, 1 cat, 10 ducks and about 20 chickens!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mooseracer (3 Jun 2012)

Charlie


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jun 2012)

Snipe in all *that* snow in December 2010


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 15
Dogs: 25
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Mike5537 said:


> I also have 4 guinea pigs, but the inlaws have 2 cows, 3 pigs, 4 goats, 2 dogs, 1 cat, 10 ducks and about 20 chickens!


Pictures please!


----------



## accountantpete (3 Jun 2012)

Charlie's original owners moved 600 yards down the road but she didn't fancy the idea and kept on returning "home".

Here she is responding enthusiastically to my suggestion she might like to go out in the rain.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 16
Dogs: 25
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2


----------



## Lisa21 (3 Jun 2012)

"A 'First Birthday' cake??? For me??? Yummy!!"


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> "A 'First Birthday' cake??? For me??? Yummy!!"
> View attachment 9792


Its a shame cats dont eat that much in one go (mine eats about 5 crunchies and then goes away). She also licks all the jelly off the food that we give her and doesnt eat the meat. She is an odd cat.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jun 2012)

I hope no one minds, but I've had a trawl through my photos and found a couple of better ones of the dogs:

Busby with his normal happy gormless expression.








Beattie in one of her regular spots. She tends to lie here when she can't get anyone to play or go for a walk.


----------



## Gareth (3 Jun 2012)




----------



## pepecat (3 Jun 2012)

Here's our three a while ago.

Sadly we had to have Clio (the black one) put to sleep today... she was 17 1/2 and, amongst other various things, had developed fluid round the heart which was affecting her breathing. Wasn't fair to prolong the inevitable.
The other two were kittens when this was taken - they're two now and both pains in the neck and lovely in equal measure!


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Its a shame cats dont eat that much in one go (mine eats about 5 crunchies and then goes away). *She also licks all the jelly off the food that we give her and doesnt eat the meat*. She is an odd cat.


 
Our old cat used to do that.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 19
Dogs: 28
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

pepecat said:


> she was *17 1/2* and, amongst other various things, had developed fluid round the heart which was affecting her breathing. Wasn't fair to prolong the inevitable.


I can beat that. I had a cat who lived up to 18 1/2. Unfortunately she was very fragile and didnt eat much so ended up falling to sleep in her bed. Unfortunately she was so weak that she couldnt get to the bathroom in time.
My dad made a waterfall in the back garden and she is now burried there. We named the waterfall Trixie (her name) Trickles.


----------



## Andy_R (3 Jun 2012)

Jed. He looks like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth, but in his time he's eaten: 2 mobile phones, 1 bluetooth headset, 1 PADI Rescue Diver manual (try going into your local dive shop and telling the Instructor that your dog has eaten your homework!), numerous cuddly toys belonging to small boy (oh my god, the tears!), shoes, slippers, a pair of Mrs R's knickers, the list goes on. We love him to bits!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 19
Dogs: 29
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jun 2012)

pepecat said:


> Sadly we had to have Clio (the black one) put to sleep today... she was 17 1/2 and, amongst other various things, had developed fluid round the heart which was affecting her breathing. Wasn't fair to prolong the inevitable.


It's never easy, no matter how "right" the decision is.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jun 2012)




----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 19
Dogs: 30
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2


----------



## Lisa21 (3 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Its a shame cats dont eat that much in one go (mine eats about 5 crunchies and then goes away). She also licks all the jelly off the food that we give her and doesnt eat the meat. She is an odd cat.


She couldnt have eaten all thatShe had a piece, and 2 biscuits, and Millie had some too, and they shared the rest the next day


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jun 2012)

My beloved JRT, Tom, on his first day with us back in 87. He turned out to be the best dog any kid could wish for. (I know we all say that but in this case, it's true. )


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 19
Dogs: 31
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2

Total count: 60


----------



## pepecat (3 Jun 2012)

coffeejo said:


> It's never easy, no matter how "right" the decision is.


No, it's not an easy one..... The more I looked at her today, the more I thought we had to get her to the vet, and I think it was the right decision, but as you say, not an easy one to make.


----------



## WildBike (3 Jun 2012)

aww, bless, I'm not at home so haven't got photos of my recently deceased cat Sidwell.


----------



## steve keay (3 Jun 2012)

My dog scruff


----------



## steve keay (3 Jun 2012)

My cat Tilly  she's nearly 18 now


----------



## potsy (3 Jun 2012)

coffeejo said:


> My beloved JRT, Tom, on his first day with us back in 87. He turned out to be the best dog any kid could wish for. (I know we all say that but in this case, it's true. )
> 
> View attachment 9805


You've not changed a bit


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Jun 2012)

Cats: 20
Dogs: 32
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2

Total count: 60


----------



## Andy_R (3 Jun 2012)

steve keay said:


> My dog scruff


Why is your dog wearing a hat? Surely as a responsible dog owner you should know that only cats wear hats. (Source Dr. Seuss' The Cat in the Hat). You do realise that all the neighbourhood dogs will be taking the p!ss.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Jun 2012)

My ex's cat, who used to be _our_ cat, had an accident which disproves the theory that cats always land on their feet and is currently at the vet's. Here he is back in 2007, going outside for the first time.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Jun 2012)

Cats: 21
Dogs: 32
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2

Total count: 60


----------



## Lisa21 (5 Jun 2012)

Tinks on our ride today...she did 26 miles


----------



## edindave (5 Jun 2012)

This is my one of my favourite photos of Tigger.
Looks like he's got some sort of detonator or a remote camera release.


----------



## potsy (5 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Tinks on our ride today...she did 26 miles
> View attachment 9849
> View attachment 9850


Oh gawd, stop it, I can't take any more


----------



## Lisa21 (5 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Oh gawd, stop it, I can't take any more


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Jun 2012)

coffeejo said:


> My beloved JRT, Tom, on his first day with us back in 87. He turned out to be the best dog any kid could wish for. (I know we all say that but in this case, it's true. )
> 
> View attachment 9805


He looks just like my Patch did as a pup


----------



## Lisa21 (5 Jun 2012)

coffeejo said:


> My ex's cat, who used to be _our_ cat, had an accident which disproves the theory that cats always land on their feet and is currently at the vet's. Here he is back in 2007, going outside for the first time.
> View attachment 9841


I hope he's not too hurt Jo. I was going to say I hope your pussy's ok but I know what there like around here so I wont............


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> I hope he's not too hurt Jo. I was going to say I hope your pussy's ok but I know what there like around here so I wont............


----------



## soulful dog (5 Jun 2012)

Lots of cracking photos on here (I love these threads!).

This pic of Ringo is from about a year ago and he no longer fits so easily into this bed (incidentally he's going for an op for a new hip in a few weeks time, wish him well!)





His cousin Mimi, lounging about because she is the Queen of her house and can lie wherever she likes, even if it is a table.





Final one is my friends dog Poppy, and I'm only posting it because she looks like she could be Gemma's sister (from Diggs' post)


----------



## Lisa21 (5 Jun 2012)

Good luck Ringo!!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Good luck Ringo!!!


+1 GWS Ringo, I'm sure you'll be a Starr!


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jun 2012)

soulful dog said:


> This pic of Ringo is from about a year ago and he no longer fits so easily into this bed (incidentally he's going for an op for a new hip in a few weeks time, wish him well!)
> View attachment 9861


Can you ask them if they've got a new brain for my dog while they're at it?


----------



## accountantpete (6 Jun 2012)

Did you see this!!!!


----------



## TVC (6 Jun 2012)

She's at it again, what a slapper:


----------



## astrocan (6 Jun 2012)

Morris asleep in Dunwich



Sylvie who has not, definitely not, attacked the laundry.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Jun 2012)

Cats: 23
Dogs: 36
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2

Total count: 69


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jun 2012)

Arnie 9 weeks old way back in '99 - all legs and weedy looking!






At his peak in 2005 aged 6 - 82lb of super fit muscle on legs.






Boxing Day 2010 - 5 months before he died aged 12.

Much missed friend.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Jun 2012)

Cats: 23
Dogs: 37
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2

Total count: 70


----------



## soulful dog (7 Jun 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Can you ask them if they've got a new brain for my dog while they're at it?


Ah yes, they are a bit dopey aren't they!

SpokeyDokey, Arnie looked like a lovely dog. It's crazy just how much you miss your pets


----------



## Chromatic (7 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Cats: 23
> Dogs: 37
> Rocks: 1
> Tortoise: 1
> ...


 

Have you counted the ones in the CCers pet thread too?

```
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ccers-pets-thread.101041/
```
(I don't hold out much hope for that working, I don't know what I'm doing when it comes to stuff like this)


----------



## Chromatic (7 Jun 2012)

I was right, it doesn't seem to.


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jun 2012)

One of my gorgeous dog who sadly died in Nov 11, aged 17 







Seem to be the only person on here with rats though

Heres the quiet Hammy






The very crazy Tinnie, doing something she does often but when shes awake shes crazy and will happily jump 6ft from your shoulder to cage (usually falling on floor)






Another cute one of Tinnie






ANd both of them together


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jun 2012)

Cats: 23
Dogs: 38
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2
Rats: 2

Total count: 73

And yes Chromatic, I have got the majority of those animals actually posted here. It is a seperate thread so I wont use the pictures from there.


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Cats: 23
> Dogs: 38
> Rocks: 1
> Tortoise: 1
> ...


 
Only 2 rats, just wanted to put up 4 pictures


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2012)

I think if you post multiple pics of the same pet Matthew still counts them 

Where's buggi with a ferret pic?


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jun 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Only 2 rats, just wanted to put up 4 pictures


Oh yes sorry!!!! LOL


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> I think if you post multiple pics of the same pet Matthew still counts them


Well I have done it more than once in this thread already.


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Oh yes sorry!!!! LOL


 
No worries, maybe should have made it clear i only had 2 of them 

Had guinea pigs and hamsters in the past but sadly all gone


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jun 2012)

Col5632 said:


> No worries, maybe should have made it clear i only had 2 of them


Well you put the same name for two of them and for some reason it just didnt click in my head.


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Well you put the same name for two of them and for some reason it just didnt click in my head.


 
Sounds like something i would do


----------



## Francesca (7 Jun 2012)

172traindriver said:


> Not so much of a pet but a very cheeky mate!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 9768
> View attachment 9769
> View attachment 9770


 this is very sweet.how lovely


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jun 2012)

As we've had a whole page without any new pictures I thought you might like these of my aunt's cats Harry and Milly when they were still mischevious balls of fluff.

Edit: Like the dogs, these two were also rescued. A friend of my cousin's came home to find a concrete planter in the front garden had been tipped out and a bag with the cats put in instead.

Harry wondering what to chew next





Milly giving the innocent look that is now her trademark.


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jun 2012)

Cats: 25
Dogs: 38
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2
Rats: 2

*Total count: 75*

[/quote]


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jun 2012)

I don't have pigs any more but when I did, there were lots of these:


----------



## buddha (7 Jun 2012)

My cat's name changes all the time. It's currently "Get out from under my feet, you bl00dy thing!"
Anyway here she is:




and feeling a bit shy here:


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jun 2012)

buddha said:


> My cat's name changes all the time. It's currently "Get out from under my feet, you bl00dy thing!"
> Anyway here she is:
> 
> 
> ...


 
First pic is a cracker


----------



## Sara_H (7 Jun 2012)

This is my idiot choccy lab, with two of his pals.






This is my beauiful old girl, she's nineteen years old and remains very sprightly!


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2012)

Francesca said:


> this is very sweet.how lovely


 
Cheers Fran,

He is a very cheeky little chap, so I will put a few more pictures of him up here. He takes meal live meal worms from my hand and has been known to venture into the dining room if the patio door is open. I have seen the cheeky little fella sat on the worm pot trying to work out why he can't get them because the lid is on. It is quite amazing how brave he is and really makes you realise how wonderful nature can be.

Couldn't resist the one of him sunbathing (sun......where????) and today looking very scruffy due to the wet weather.


----------



## ArDee (7 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Surfing CC to see what you've written about him
> View attachment 9781


 
why's he not using a mouse or did he eat it?


----------



## Doseone (7 Jun 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Did you see this!!!!


I know, her hands are enormous.


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2012)

ArDee said:


> why's he not using a mouse or did he eat it?


 
Here's another one of him and his best mate 'Squeak' using me as their cat bed


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jun 2012)

Cats: 28
Dogs: 41
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2
Rats: 2

*Total count: 81*


----------



## Lisa21 (7 Jun 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Did you see this!!!!


Is that Mrs Potsy with him??....................


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2012)




----------



## Lisa21 (7 Jun 2012)

From this...
To This.....
Its amazing how quickly they grow up


----------



## Doseone (7 Jun 2012)

Lisa that first pic is gorgeous.


----------



## Lisa21 (7 Jun 2012)

Doseone said:


> Lisa that first pic is gorgeous.


Thankyou!!
I could bore you all to death with pictures of my girls, iv got literally thousands from every stage of their lives


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jun 2012)

Cats: 28
Dogs: 42
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2
Rats: 2

*Total count: 82*


----------



## Dan151 (7 Jun 2012)

The rats





The hamster





Holly the boarder collie (17 years old)





And jay the dog whos just had a pretty big operation to remove a big hernia that pushed his bladder out of place. Poor lad


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Jun 2012)

Leon, he's 2.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jun 2012)

Bertie, a Lucas terrier aged eleven, and getting pretty cranky. He has an unhealthy obsession with tennis balls.


----------



## Col5632 (8 Jun 2012)

Dan151 said:


> The rats
> View attachment 9938
> 
> 
> ...


 
Im not the only one with rats  What they called?


----------



## Sara_H (8 Jun 2012)

Oh! I didn't know we were doing baby shots!
Beat this for cuteness:





MathewT - This is the same dog that I posted earlier - don't count him again!!!!


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2012)

Dinks. In a bag.


----------



## Col5632 (8 Jun 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Oh! I didn't know we were doing baby shots!
> Beat this for cuteness:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super cute


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2012)

Yode. Last christmas.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jun 2012)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 9951
> 
> 
> Dinks. In a bag.


That picture looks like it's off a movie poster.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> That picture looks like it's off a movie poster.


 

'the yowling'


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Jun 2012)

Cats: 30
Dogs: 46
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 2
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 91*


----------



## potsy (8 Jun 2012)

Matthew, have you counted this as a 'dog' or a 'rat'?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jun 2012)

Dan151 said:


> Holly the boarder collie (17 years old)
> View attachment 9940


 
Is Holly related to the not very well known Lodger Collie?


----------



## Dan151 (8 Jun 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Im not the only one with rats  What they called?


the one on top is dexter and the other is rudy. Both males and they are the noisiest little things ever. I sort their cage out and I'll go back in 5 minutes and it will be a complete mess lol



SpokeyDokey said:


> Is Holly related to the not very well known Lodger Collie?



Dunno she might be haha


----------



## Col5632 (8 Jun 2012)

Dan151 said:


> the one on top is dexter and the other is rudy. Both males and they are the noisiest little things ever. I sort their cage out and I'll go back in 5 minutes and it will be a complete mess lol


 
Sounds like my two although mine are female, best rodent pet there is though


----------



## Linford (8 Jun 2012)

Big one





Little One


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2012)

If we're doing baby pics






Don't count that one Mathew, he's already on as the scruffy sandy mutt earlier on.


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Jun 2012)

Cats: 30
Dogs: 46
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 4
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 93*


----------



## PpPete (8 Jun 2012)

Sometimes my ears is floppy





But if I face the wind they is UP !


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jun 2012)

Beautiful PpPete. What is he/she?


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Jun 2012)

Cats: 30
Dogs: 47
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 4
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 94*


----------



## Lisa21 (8 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Matthew, have you counted this as a 'dog' or a 'rat'?
> View attachment 9957


----------



## Lisa21 (8 Jun 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Oh! I didn't know we were doing baby shots!
> Beat this for cuteness:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sooooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linford (8 Jun 2012)

Stroppy one


----------



## potsy (8 Jun 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Oh! I didn't know we were doing baby shots!
> Beat this for cuteness:
> 
> 
> ...


Careful Sara, Lisa will knit it an action man outfit like she makes 'Ratty' wear


----------



## Sara_H (8 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Careful Sara, Lisa will knit it an action man outfit like she makes 'Ratty' wear


 He likes an outfit now and again, usually chrisrmas or if its raining and we've run out of things to do other than "dress the dog up"!


----------



## Sara_H (8 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> If we're doing baby pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can't beat a lab pup for cuteness! Makes me broody for a puppy!


----------



## Lisa21 (8 Jun 2012)

Linford said:


> Stroppy one


WOW!! Is he/she a Freisian?? Beautiful


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Jun 2012)

Cats: 30
Dogs: 47
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guniea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 5
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 95*


----------



## Linford (8 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> WOW!! Is he/she a Freisian?? Beautiful


 

He is a Welsh section D. 4 years old and broken this year. He shows a lot of promise, but not asking a lot of him as yet, but have just started popping him over small jumps


----------



## PpPete (9 Jun 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Beautiful PpPete. What is he/she?


 
Border Collie / Retriever cross.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (10 Jun 2012)

Sadly I think the ginger one is on his way out as he was diagnosed with kidney failure a few years ago. He is nearly 15 now but is pretty ill at the moment  . My black cat 16 years old.


----------



## Arch (10 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Cats: 30
> Dogs: 47
> Rocks: 1
> Tortoise: 1
> ...


 

Any chance you could edit your list to spell Guinea Pig right next time you update it? It's driving me mad....

(no pets now, but had three guinea pigs when I was a kid.)


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Jun 2012)

Cats: 32
Dogs: 47
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 5
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 97*


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Jun 2012)

Arch said:


> Any chance you could edit your list to spell Guinea Pig right next time you update it? It's driving me mad....


Sorry, must have missed that.


----------



## Arch (10 Jun 2012)




----------



## Sara_H (11 Jun 2012)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> Sadly I think the ginger one is on his way out as he was diagnosed with kidney failure a few years ago. He is nearly 15 now but is pretty ill at the moment  . My black cat 16 years old.


  I know that feeling. My beautiful old cat is 19, she's still very sprightly considering, but she's lost alot of weight over the last few weeks and yesterday I discovered a big lump in her tummy. so I guess we dont have her for much longer


----------



## Linford (11 Jun 2012)

Sara_H said:


> I know that feeling. My beautiful old cat is 19, she's still very sprightly considering, but she's lost alot of weight over the last few weeks and yesterday I discovered a big lump in her tummy. so I guess we dont have her for much longer


 
When our dog is gone (not got good health with chronic colitis for the last 5 years, deaf and blind on the one side from cataracts, 2 dislocated shoulders caused by the steroids for the colitis) we won't be getting any more.
We had 2 cats which lived to 15 and 17, both went with kidney failure in the end about 8 years ago. It is hard losing pets, and the reason why I don't want to take any more on.


----------



## Night Train (11 Jun 2012)

Linford said:


> When our dog is gone (not got good health with chronic colitis for the last 5 years, deaf and blind on the one side from cataracts, 2 dislocated shoulders caused by the steroids for the colitis) we won't be getting any more.
> We had 2 cats which lived to 15 and 17, both went with kidney failure in the end about 8 years ago. It is hard losing pets, and the reason why I don't want to take any more on.


Same here.

I lost a dog and 4 cats in quick succession due to old age and illness.
No more, for a long while.


----------



## snapper_37 (11 Jun 2012)

Just back from a lovely relaxing week in Blue Anchor. In between crap weather, we did manage to get on the beach a fair bit. Result - a filthy dog who nearly go stuck up to her neck in the sand banks (as did I but that's another story better left alone). Luckily a good swim cleaned her up .... a bit.


----------



## snapper_37 (11 Jun 2012)

Can I just add that I 'like' all the pics but can't be arsed going through and clicking....


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Jun 2012)

Cats: 32
Dogs: 48
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 5
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 98*


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Jun 2012)

Bump


----------



## tincaman (12 Jun 2012)

Bailey, just spotted food


----------



## Baggy (12 Jun 2012)

Doogie - or Mr. Meowser as he sometimes prefers to be known.


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Jun 2012)

Cats: 33
Dogs: 49
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 5
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 100 *

Reached 100 now!


----------



## Inertia (13 Jun 2012)

This is Standoff at the Catnip Corral, Molly on the left and Pheobe on the right. Sadly Molly died on Saturday, she had a good innings though, 18-19ish.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Jun 2012)

Cats: 35
Dogs: 49
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 5
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 102 *


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (15 Jun 2012)

Sara_H said:


> I know that feeling. My beautiful old cat is 19, she's still very sprightly considering, but she's lost alot of weight over the last few weeks and yesterday I discovered a big lump in her tummy. so I guess we dont have her for much longer


 
Sorry to hear that Sara. 19 is a very good age though and I would guess that she has had a great life. On a positive note my cat has perked up and is eating again


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jun 2012)

Poppy the cockapoo in the bike basket.












Here she is at eight weeks old:





And with my Weimaraner, Lucy, who sadly died last year (age 13)





And here's a little video of her on the back of the trike.


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Jun 2012)

Cats: 35
Dogs: 51
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 5
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 104*


----------



## Lisa21 (17 Jun 2012)

George


----------



## Norm (17 Jun 2012)

And what's the horse called?


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jun 2012)

Cats: 35
Dogs: 51
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 105*


----------



## Lisa21 (17 Jun 2012)

Norm said:


> And what's the horse called?


 Lisa


----------



## asterix (17 Jun 2012)

Keeping an eye on the opposition..


----------



## Norm (17 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Lisa


Haa haa!!!


----------



## Lisa21 (17 Jun 2012)

Norm said:


> Haa haa!!!


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jun 2012)

Cats: 36
Dogs: 51
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 106*


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jun 2012)

asterix said:


> Keeping an eye on the opposition..


I think there may be a few things wrong with your house there. You seem to have no window, a collection of 'old' style tools, part of the wall on the side, and supporting columns holding up some kind of wood based surface.
Just to let you know....
Actually, the oppositions house looks like it is in a state as well. The roof is in bad condition, chimney stack is in bad condition, and the conservatory is in bad condition.

I am sorry if I have gone over the top, I am studying construction so know about the conditions of a building.


----------



## Night Train (17 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> a collection of 'old' style tools,


Is there a 'modern' alternative for the brick laying trowel and the rubber mallet?


----------



## HovR (17 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I think there may be a few things wrong with your house there. You seem to have no window, a collection of 'old' style tools, part of the wall on the side, and supporting columns holding up some kind of wood based surface.
> Just to let you know....
> Actually, the oppositions house looks like it is in a state as well. The roof is in bad condition, chimney stack is in bad condition, and the conservatory is in bad condition.
> 
> I am sorry if I have gone over the top, I am studying construction so know about the conditions of a building.


 
It would be pretty awkward for you if "the oppositions" house was actually asterix's house.


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jun 2012)

Night Train said:


> Is there a 'modern' alternative for the brick laying trowel and the rubber mallet?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-1392...ef=sr_1_8?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1339952674&sr=1-8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marshalltow...=sr_1_19?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1339952731&sr=1-19


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jun 2012)

HovR said:


> It would be pretty awkward for you if "the oppositions" house was actually asterix's house.


It would be even more awkward for the cat outside.


----------



## Arch (17 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-1392...ef=sr_1_8?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1339952674&sr=1-8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marshalltow...=sr_1_19?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1339952731&sr=1-19


 
They aren't alternatives though, are they. Those are just new. 

And probably worse quality than good old ones!


----------



## Night Train (17 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-1392...ef=sr_1_8?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1339952674&sr=1-8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marshalltow...=sr_1_19?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1339952731&sr=1-19


Those are the same as the 'old style' ones in the photo, except the trowel doesn't have the sustainable wooden handle of the one in the cat photo.

I've been in the construction industry since 1983 and as far as I know neither of those tools have been considered 'old style' as there hasn't been a 'new style' of either. Maybe the trowel you use in college has bluetooth and a wifi connection? Touch screen mallet?


----------



## Cubist (17 Jun 2012)

Bramble





Jeeves (temporarily)




Buster, (no longer with us


----------



## Night Train (17 Jun 2012)

This could be a post for the 'before and after' thread.

















Sadly Mollie is no longer with us and I miss her very much.


----------



## 2wd (17 Jun 2012)

Here's my three

a 13 year old whippety dog and two 5 year old Greyhounds

All rescue dogs







And an attempt at an arty shot with the Whippet and Greyhound






Oh and this is one of the Greyhounds playing dead after I told her off for something


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jun 2012)

Night Train said:


> Those are the same as the 'old style' ones in the photo, except the trowel doesn't have the sustainable wooden handle of the one in the cat photo.
> 
> I've been in the construction industry since 1983 and as far as I know neither of those tools have been considered 'old style' as there hasn't been a 'new style' of either. Maybe the trowel you use in college has bluetooth and a wifi connection? Touch screen mallet?


I am learning what goes into a house and its structure, not how to actually build the damn thing. That is what the trades do. I am going into the managerial side of things (well Civil Engineering to be exact).


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jun 2012)

Cats: 37
Dogs: 57
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 113*


----------



## Night Train (17 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I am learning what goes into a house and its structure, not how to actually build the damn thing. That is what the trades do. I am going into the managerial side of things (well Civil Engineering to be exact).


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jun 2012)

Matthew, you were joking, weren't you?


----------



## Andy_R (17 Jun 2012)

Night Train said:


> This could be a post for the 'before and after' thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that - "Other sizes available"


----------



## Night Train (17 Jun 2012)

Andy_R said:


> Love that - "Other sizes available"


I know, she adopted that box of her own accord so we let her have it. I couldn't resist the photo opportunity it gave.


----------



## Norm (17 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I am learning what goes into a house and its structure, not how to actually build the damn thing. That is what the trades do. I am going into the managerial side of things (well Civil Engineering to be exact).


Hmm... Time to roll out an oldie then...

Three engineers were talking about the nature of God,

The electrical engineer said "God is an electrical engineer. You only need to look at the way that the brain operates,the way the connections are made, the way that nerves carry signals around the body... God must have been an electrical engineer!"

The mechanical engineer said "God is a mechanical engineer. You only need to look at the skeleton, the way that the different bones fit together, the different densities, each made just strong enough to do what it needs to do, whether it's a bird or an elephant... God must have been a mechanical engineer!"

The civil engineer just said "Who else would put a sewage pipe n the middle of a playground?"


----------



## Crackle (17 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> George
> View attachment 10202


Is that a carthorse, I thought only carthorses have hairy feet?


----------



## Linford (17 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> Is that a carthorse, I thought only carthorses have hairy feet?


Loads of Native horses and ponies have 'Feathers' . It protects the legs from mud - more specifically mud fever which is a bacterial infection carried it it which is a nightmare to manage. especially if the legs have pink skin on them.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2012)

Here is my new pup, Millie, The first picture is at 6 months old.the second about 8 weeks


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2012)

The first pic is our 17 year old chocolate Burmese, Toffee. The second is our Cream Burmese,Polo, a mere 13, and my old sadly departed lab crossed with a few other things. The third is a pic just of my old dog, 18 months gone. The pup in the post above gets on well with the cats, and they tolerate her.


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2012)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 10216
> View attachment 10217
> View attachment 10218
> 
> The first pic is our 17 year old chocolate Burmese, Toffee. The second is our Cream Burmese,Polo, a mere 13, and my old sadly departed lab crossed with a few other things. The third is a pic just of my old dog, 18 months gone. The pup in the post above gets on well with the cats, and they tolerate her.


Ooh, bad tempered looking cats


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Ooh, bad tempered looking cats


 Many people say that, but that is the Burmese look. They are lovely cats with a great temprement. They are very friendly.


----------



## Ajay (18 Jun 2012)

Thomas and Harry


----------



## Berties (18 Jun 2012)

hope the picture comes out,lily is a 8 year old white boxer she is a female dominant ,always wants to be boss,she will bundle any dog who does not submit,she has been bitten loads of times but has never bitten,she is brilliant with the kids and their friends,still a pup at heart,picture not as old as shows only a year ago

http://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd403/heyward273/


----------



## Chromatic (18 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> George
> View attachment 10202


 
We had one of those just like that, same name, same colour etc. I'm sure my wife would be able to point out loads of differences but as far as I'm concerned If I was told that was our George I wouldn't be able say it wasn't.

Sadly he's no longer alive, he was put down two or three of years ago, but he is still with us in some respect, he's buried in the garden and he won't be forgotten.


----------



## Lisa21 (18 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> Is that a carthorse, I thought only carthorses have hairy feet?


You havent seen mine then, have you.........


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Jun 2012)

Cats: 41
Dogs: 60
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 120*


----------



## Edwards80 (19 Jun 2012)

I have 3 cats (Wife is a vet - No choice really  ) - Here is the Siamese chap, decided to make him yawn when I was playing with my new camera.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smeracing/7300358726/


----------



## asterix (19 Jun 2012)

Other cat:





a.k.a 'That Ginger Thing'

(He got hit by a car in his youth, hence the slightly odd shaped back leg which got a bit flattened)


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Jun 2012)

Cats: 43
Dogs: 60
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 122*


----------



## Arch (19 Jun 2012)

asterix said:


> Other cat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Asterix, I think you may have a dangerously outdated bucket in that picture....


----------



## asterix (19 Jun 2012)

..and the wood-based surface? Is that ok? The cat is attached to it..


----------



## Night Train (19 Jun 2012)

Arch said:


> Asterix, I think you may have a dangerously outdated bucket in that picture....


Never mind the bucket, that is a seriously large litter tray!
There is even a workmate in it and everything!


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2012)

Night Train said:


> I know, she adopted that box of her own accord so we let her have it. I couldn't resist the photo opportunity it gave.


 

Snipe went through a lengthy phase of only wanting to sleep in a box 





It woz the cat wot broke it...


----------



## Night Train (19 Jun 2012)

coffeejo said:


> It woz the cat wot broke it...


It's funny how dogs can get that really upset and sad look when someone breaks their box.

Cats just look at you, expectantly waiting for you to just replace it, now!


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jun 2012)

Bump


----------



## Night Train (21 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Bump


Are you counting the 'bumps' as well?

This was Kat. She was about 19 or 20 when she passed away shortly after this photo. Never knew her age as she was a rescue but I had her for 18 years and she was adult when I got her.





This was Fizzy shortly before she passed away at 18 years old. Fizzy was also a rescue but we knew when and where she was born and abandoned.
(Video)


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jun 2012)

Cats: 45
Dogs: 60
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 124*


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2012)

My piglets have never been counted.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jun 2012)

Night Train said:


> This was Fizzy shortly before she passed away at 18 years old. Fizzy was also a rescue but we knew when and where she was born and abandoned.
> (Video)


Awww. She just wants a stroke. It looks like she is pretty dirty as well (or is that just a birth smudge on her nose and feet?).


----------



## Night Train (21 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Awww. She just wants a stroke. It looks like she is pretty dirty as well (or is that just a birth smudge on her nose and feet?).


That's all from the after effects of a lot of surgery and tubes and stuff trying to sort out her tumours. The video was taken when we got her back from the vets for the last time.
I still have to make a small box for her ashes, one of the outstanding jobs from just before I became ill.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Jun 2012)

Night Train said:


> That's all from the after effects of a lot of surgery and tubes and stuff trying to sort out her tumours. The video was taken when we got her back from the vets for the last time.
> I still have to make a small box for her ashes, one of the outstanding jobs from just before I became ill.


My dad made a water fountain for one of our cats which had lived to 18.5 years old. she was very attatched to use all and we loved her dearly.


----------



## Gixer Rob (22 Jun 2012)

Gilmour...my 4yr old Oldtyme English Bulldog


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Jun 2012)

Cats: 45
Dogs: 61
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 125*


----------



## Mike5537 (22 Jun 2012)

Here is the best cat and dog photo, I found them like this a few mornings ago and had to take a pic!






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jun 2012)

Cats: 46
Dogs: 62
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1

*Total count: 127*


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jun 2012)

An update on my cats latest interests: Lying in the most uncomfortable position possible.


----------



## Lisa21 (26 Jun 2012)

Yes Mum, I know the water's Freezing


----------



## NormanD (26 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Yes Mum, I know the water's Freezing
> View attachment 10394


Lisa buy a proper bath for gawds sake!! .. the neighbors are complaining again


----------



## Lisa21 (26 Jun 2012)

NormanD said:


> Lisa buy a proper bath for gawds sake!! .. the neighbors are complaining again


Yebbut, you can fart in one this big and nobody ever knows.


Till fish float to the top


----------



## NormanD (26 Jun 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Yebbut, you can fart in one this big and nobody ever knows.
> 
> 
> Till fish float to the top


 
trust you to lower the tone of the topic


----------



## GaryA (27 Jun 2012)

Whhhhyyyy somew uggggly looking dawgs in here!


----------



## ShredderX (27 Jun 2012)

This is Clarissa...


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Jun 2012)

Cats: 46
Dogs: 63
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1

*Total count: 129*


----------



## The Jogger (27 Jun 2012)

Woody






And on a long hot South Downs Way walk from Cocking to Harting


----------



## andy glazzard (29 Jun 2012)

*Jake*


----------



## R600 (29 Jun 2012)

2 and a half year old jack russel and a nine week old bichon frise/jack russel who is all over me as i try to type. we got the pup when she was just under 4 weeks old long story but she is doing fine


----------



## ShredderX (29 Jun 2012)

So is she a bichon russel, or a Jack frise?


----------



## R600 (29 Jun 2012)

ShredderX said:


> So is she a bichon russel, or a Jack frise?


mum is a bichon and dad a jack,allegedly. first week we had her we had to bottle feed through the night, just like having kids but only for a week


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2012)

Jack x Frise? That's a coupling from either end of the social spectrum and no mistake!!!!


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jun 2012)

Cats: 46
Dogs: 67
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1

*Total count: 133*


----------



## R600 (30 Jun 2012)

Cubist said:


> Jack x Frise? That's a coupling from either end of the social spectrum and no mistake!!!!


you could be right, but she can't help it . personally i blame the parents LOL


----------



## Maz (30 Jun 2012)

*Elmo*


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2012)

Lisa


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jun 2012)

That doesn't look anything like Lisa


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Jun 2012)

Cats: 48
Dogs: 67
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1

*Total count: 135*


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2012)

coffeejo said:


> That doesn't look anything like Lisa


They are both clowns though


----------



## Lisa21 (30 Jun 2012)




----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I don't have pigs any more but when I did, there were lots of these:
> View attachment 9920


Sausages


----------



## Night Train (1 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Lisa
> View attachment 10512





Matthew_T said:


> Cats: *48*
> 
> 
> *Total count: 135*


I'm not sure Posty was posting a photo of a genuine pet of his...


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jul 2012)

Night Train said:


> I'm not sure Posty was posting a photo of a genuine pet of his...


So Lisa isnt Potsy's pet?


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2012)

Night Train said:


> I'm not sure Posty was posting a photo of a genuine pet of his...


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> So Lisa isnt Potsy's pet?


Lots of people have pet piglets.................


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jul 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Lots of people have pet piglets.................


But they shouldn't. The "tea cup" / micro pig fad makes me very, very 

*takes a deep breath*

Snipe on today's walk before the sun came out:


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2012)

Here's Jake, stoopid mutt loves to lay like this in his crate. Sorry the photos are'nt better, poor light in the passageway and only a phonecamera...


----------



## Night Train (1 Jul 2012)

Snap, Mollie used to do that too!


----------



## Night Train (1 Jul 2012)

I also liked to organise my cats by colour.




Top to bottom: Fizzy, Orange and Maggott.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jul 2012)

gbb said:


> Here's Jake, stoopid mutt loves to lay like this in his crate.


 


Night Train said:


> Snap, Mollie used to do that too!


 
Looks familiar...






(Midge, my old JRT)


----------



## Night Train (1 Jul 2012)

At the feline union meeting the chair was found to be a little wooden...





Left to right: Fizzy, Orange and Kat.


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Jul 2012)

TinkerBelle's new bling...


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Jul 2012)

Tilda, the new puppy in work, she is a little miniature longhaired Dachshund. She arrived last Friday


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> TinkerBelle's new bling...
> View attachment 10555


*Must resist*


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> *Must resist*


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> *Must resist*


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> *Must resist*


 
 ...._so_ patient.


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Jul 2012)

Lisa21 said:


>


 


Speicher said:


>


 


Archie_tect said:


> ...._so_ patient.


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Jul 2012)

Ah, I see you're reading Val Doonigan's sequel, "40 shades of green."


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Jul 2012)

Millie after a busy day


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jul 2012)

Cats: 50
Dogs: 72
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1

*Total count: 142*


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2012)

Lisa21 said:


>


Ignore them Lisa, they are just jealous of Ratty's bling 
Nice pic of Millie, where did you get the name from?


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Cats: 50
> Dogs: 72
> Rocks: 1
> Tortoise: 1
> ...


Still no piglets


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Still no piglets


Guinea Piglets?


----------



## Norm (1 Jul 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Millie after a busy day


That's hilarious!


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Guinea Piglets?


No, piggy piglets, page 7


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Ignore them Lisa, they are just jealous of Ratty's bling
> Nice pic of Millie, where did you get the name from?


I just liked the name Millie. Her middle name is "No", as when she was a puppy her name was used in full A LOT!!!


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Aug 2012)

Bump


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Aug 2012)

Bump


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Bump


 


Matthew_T said:


> Bump


 
Someone has parked this thread with the handbrake off.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Aug 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Someone has parked this thread with the handbrake off.


It seems that noone else has any pets!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Aug 2012)

http://mypetchat.net/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> It seems that noone else has any pets!


If it helps, here are some recent pictures of Harry & Milly (previous pictures of them as kittens on page 7)






Milly: "I can't see the camera pointed at me".





Harry. He tries to look hard but he's a bit of a dopey cat.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Aug 2012)

Sad to say my old girl cat died two weeks ago aged 19yrs, so you need to remove a cat from your list Mathew_T


----------



## coffeejo (26 Aug 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Sad to say my old girl cat died two weeks ago aged 19yrs, so you need to remove a cat from your list Mathew_T


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Sara_H (26 Aug 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Sorry to hear that


 Thank you, she'd been with me for 19 years - is very strange getting used to her not being here.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (26 Aug 2012)




----------



## Sara_H (26 Aug 2012)

Here she is a few weeks ago


----------



## Campfire (26 Aug 2012)

This is Merlin!


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Aug 2012)

Cats: 50
Dogs: 74
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1

*Total count: 144*


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Aug 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Here she is a few weeks ago


She looks old. My cat (2 back) looked very old and frail. She was tiny. She eventually couldnt support herself she was that weak and ended up having to be put down as she couldnt even make the bathroom (she very 'unlady like' was taken away in her bed a bit wet).
It was a very emotional day but my dad made a memorial waterfall called Trixie (her name) Trickles.


----------



## sgtjiggy (27 Aug 2012)

Guarding his little brother...


----------



## Sara_H (27 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> She looks old. My cat (2 back) looked very old and frail. She was tiny. She eventually couldnt support herself she was that weak and ended up having to be put down as she couldnt even make the bathroom (she very 'unlady like' was taken away in her bed a bit wet).
> It was a very emotional day but my dad made a memorial waterfall called Trixie (her name) Trickles.



She was quite thin by the end, like a little old lady. Like your family though, we decided to have her put to sleep before she suffered too much. One of the most heartbreaking days of my life.


----------



## Sara_H (27 Aug 2012)

sgtjiggy said:


> Guarding his little brother...


 Awwww..... I love it when they do that!!!! My stupid Labrador tries to keep up with my LO on his bike in the park, he hates it when he loses him.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Aug 2012)

coffeejo said:


> http://mypetchat.net/


You sneaky lot!


----------



## coffeejo (27 Aug 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> You sneaky lot!


----------



## on the road (27 Aug 2012)

This is Holly


----------



## coffeejo (27 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 2007551, member: 9609"]



[/quote]
Superb!


----------



## blade1889 (27 Aug 2012)

This is Nikki, she's a bit kinky (allegedly, not that I would know)


----------



## Alan57 (27 Aug 2012)

Gypsy


----------



## Trail Child (27 Aug 2012)

I always want to show off my little family ...




Peanut, my oldest,




Latte, the middle child,




Stella, the naughty youngest child.


----------



## soulful dog (27 Aug 2012)

Sara_H said:


> She was quite thin by the end, like a little old lady. Like your family though, we decided to have her put to sleep before she suffered too much. One of the most heartbreaking days of my life.


Sorry to hear about your cat, I thought she looked pretty good for a 19-year-old in that photo. My brother's cat is around that age and he really looks old, thin and creaky. When they've been with you for that long, it's hard not to miss them.


----------



## Alan57 (27 Aug 2012)

buddha said:


> My cat's name changes all the time. It's currently "Get out from under my feet, you bl00dy thing!"
> Anyway here she is:
> 
> 
> ...


 Cats just don`t care, good for them


----------



## Alan57 (27 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> An update on my cats latest interests: Lying in the most uncomfortable position possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Aug 2012)

Looks like I've lost my CC buff


----------



## Alan57 (27 Aug 2012)

Here`s my boy , Spike, after 17 years together I had to have him put down 2 weeks ago due to renal failure. I`ve had 3 children , 1 divorce and numerous setbacks in life , but taking him to the vets ranked amongst the worst things i`ve had to do.He would come in, sit on the arm of the sofa press his forehead against mine and purr forever whilst I stroked him.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Aug 2012)

Sorry to about your boy as well


----------



## Sara_H (27 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 2007551, member: 9609"]









[/quote]
That is a stunningly beautiful Labrador


----------



## Sara_H (27 Aug 2012)

Alan57 said:


> Here`s my boy , after 17 years together I had to have him put down 2 weeks ago due to renal failure. I`ve had 3 children , 1 divorce and numerous setbacks in life , but taking him to the vets ranked amongst the worst things i`ve had to do.
> View attachment 12052


 Sorry to hear it, Not a good monh for the CycleChat Cats .

Like you, my old girl saw me through some nasty low points in life, and I'm finding it very strange thats she no longer here.
I'm missing the little moments like her running up to greet me when I arrive home, following me ninja style to the shops, getting under my feet in the kitchen. Even missing the 6am meow call!


----------



## captainhastings (27 Aug 2012)

Heres mine


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Aug 2012)

Cats: 51
Dogs: 80
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2

*Total count: 153*


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2012)

Mummy cat of my 2 current cats- Tiger, sadly lost many years ago.


----------



## laurence (28 Aug 2012)

this is Fuzzy...




IMGP4873 by laurencea, on Flickr

Lee...




IMGP5637 by laurencea, on Flickr

Verdi...




IMGP5323 by laurencea, on Flickr

and Henry...




IMGP4727 by laurencea, on Flickr


----------



## PpPete (28 Aug 2012)

Sounds like the start to a bad joke...

"Why do you call your python 'Fuzzy' ? "


----------



## Maz (28 Aug 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Sad to say my old girl cat died two weeks ago aged 19yrs, so you need to remove a cat from your list Mathew_T


 Very sorry to hear that, Sara.


----------



## Mapster5 (28 Aug 2012)

this is lottie she is a bit mad


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2012)

I've been gardening today and have had a helper:






This is Trudy. She belongs to my cousin but is staying with my aunt for a few days.

She's a 12 year old Springer Spaniel who lives to play, and also absolutely loves to have her picture taken.


----------



## bongofury66 (28 Aug 2012)

Henry the Airedale. Laziest dog in the world. Takes him 45 mins to wake up in the morning....he still yawning an hour on!


----------



## Tight Git (29 Aug 2012)

Nice one bongo - we're on our second Airedale and they both don't do (did) mornings! Current one is nearly 10 and still mental!


----------



## bongofury66 (29 Aug 2012)

They are all crazy, henry is 7 going on 77.....unless he sees a sheep!


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Aug 2012)

Cats: 51
Dogs: 83
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4

*Total count: 160*


----------



## soulful dog (29 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 2007551, member: 9609"]





[/quote]

She's lovely, it is a she isn't it? Looks prettier than mine, but then Ringo's a male


----------



## soulful dog (29 Aug 2012)

Ooops - In that case, tell him he's cute! 

Might as well add another one of Ringo, he's now on the mend after his hip op, this was him going for a paddle for the first time since his operation. He was only in the water for 10 minutes but was knackered after it.


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Aug 2012)

Cats: 51
Dogs: 83
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2

*Total count: 162*


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2012)

Here's mine. Two for the price of one!


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Aug 2012)

Cats: 52
Dogs: 84
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2

*Total count: 164*


----------



## on the road (30 Aug 2012)

Well done for keeping count


----------



## NormanD (30 Aug 2012)

SIMBA 1997 - 28th August 2012 .. R.I.P


----------



## coffeejo (30 Aug 2012)

NormanD said:


> SIMBA 1999 - 28th August 2012 .. R.I.P


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Aug 2012)

on the road said:


> Well done for keeping count


It has got a bit chaotic. I am trying not to count the pets which arent here anymore.


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2012)

Sorry to hear that Norman  she looks lovely.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Aug 2012)

NormanD said:


> SIMBA 1999 - 28th August 2012 .. R.I.P


  Sorry to hear it.


----------



## NormanD (30 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Sorry to hear that Norman  *he* looks lovely.


 
There I've corrected that for you mate  
Thank you all, it was a hard choice to make, to terminate his life, but his condition worsened and it would have been cruel to him, to have kept him alive out of love. 
Some choices in life ... HURT!!


----------



## skudupnorth (30 Aug 2012)

Lovely looking ! Pets of all kinds are family members through and through and it is hard when they leave us.


----------



## Lisa21 (30 Aug 2012)

So, so sorry hun Words wont come close to saying enough, but I know. Iv been there too and losing your best friend is beyond describeable. You had to be strong for him and you did him proud.


----------



## bicyclos (30 Aug 2012)

Our 8 month old labrador, full of character and fun. My daughter named her Fudge which has stuck.​


----------



## tug benson (30 Aug 2012)

the top two photos are of roxy, the bottom 2 is libby, both are bullmastiffs


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Aug 2012)

Cats: 52
Dogs: 87
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2

*Total count: 167*


----------



## penguinking9 (30 Aug 2012)

This is Jack & Tep.

(The wood burner was lit, can you tell?)


----------



## djb1971 (30 Aug 2012)

My best friend. He's a pain in the bum but the best dog I've ever had. 

Its hard to think someone dumped him when he was a pup!





bumper by  DJB (Thanks for your comments!), on Flickr




bumper by  DJB (Thanks for your comments!), on Flickr


----------



## Matthew_T (31 Aug 2012)

Cats: 52
Dogs: 90
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2

*Total count: 170*


----------



## djb1971 (31 Aug 2012)

Boy



Platinum clownfish by  DJB (Thanks for your comments!), on Flickr


Girl



Platinum clownfish by  DJB (Thanks for your comments!), on Flickr


----------



## Matthew_T (31 Aug 2012)

Cats: 52
Dogs: 90
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 2

*Total count: 172*


----------



## Sara_H (31 Aug 2012)

djb1971 said:


> My best friend. He's a pain in the bum but the best dog I've ever had.
> 
> Its hard to think someone dumped him when he was a pup!
> 
> ...


 Scrummy!


----------



## Sara_H (31 Aug 2012)

bicyclos said:


> Our 8 month old labrador, full of character and fun. My daughter named her Fudge which has stuck.​
> View attachment 12172​


 
Gorgeous!
My Lab is going through a naughty phase at the minute - he's seven years old but seems to think he's still a pup!


----------



## coffeejo (31 Aug 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Gorgeous!
> My Lab is going through a naughty phase at the minute - he's seven years old but seems to think he's still a pup!




Mine's not talking to me. I cut her dew claws earlier. And by cut, I mean "too short".


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Gorgeous!
> My Lab is going through a naughty phase at the minute - he's seven years old but seems to think he's still a pup!


Our dogs will be 13 in a couple of months and they often still try to romp around like puppies - although they sleep a lot afterwards.

Coincidentally, during a clearout a few days ago my aunt found a copy of the paper (Shropshire Star) where we first saw them. Busby is left of picture & Beattie is on the right.






There are pictures of them as adults a few pages back.

Note to Matthew: you've already counted these.


----------



## Chris H (1 Sep 2012)

Our Mazy she is a Ratting dog Jack Russell X Manchester Terrier


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Sep 2012)

Cats: 52
Dogs: 91
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 2

*Total count: 173*


----------



## vickster (1 Sep 2012)

Harry Cat chilling and blending in with the sofa!


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (2 Sep 2012)

My pride and joy Zeus


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Sep 2012)

Cats: 53
Dogs: 92
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 2

*Total count: 175*


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Sep 2012)

Bump


----------



## marshmella (8 Sep 2012)

vickster said:


> Harry Cat chilling and blending in with the sofa!
> 
> View attachment 12243


Our cat lies exactly that way right in the middle of the cushions.


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (9 Sep 2012)

That's Ben Vorlich at Loch Earn


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (9 Sep 2012)

Really sorry to hear that. How'd he manage to do that?


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2031136, member: 9609"]Here's my wee boy on the same hill, looking west past the trig point to Ben More and Stob Binnein




rather worryingly he is to undergo a major operation tomorrow - he ruptured his cruciate ligament last week and is going to need his leg rebuilding. Horrible operation involving re-aligning the bone and holding it all together with plates and screws. link[/quote]

Sorry to hear that Reiver- he looks a fine chap... my brother-in-law's black labrador had that done... he was told to avoid letting his dog run or jump up for a few weeks! I think he managed about 10 minutes. All OK now.


----------



## jayonabike (12 Sep 2012)

My 3 year old Dogue de Bordeaux, Rosie.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2012)

LOL, he is friggin awesome Jay....


----------



## accountantpete (12 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> LOL, he is friggin awesome Jay....


 
I'm not a dog expert but it might be a she.


----------



## potsy (12 Sep 2012)

Is she in a bad mood or does she always look like that?


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Sep 2012)

Cats: 53
Dogs: 93
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 2

*Total count: 176*


----------



## Gez73 (13 Sep 2012)

Here he is, his name is Boo. He looks like a collie but isn't really but we don't mind.


----------



## arranandy (13 Sep 2012)

One of our cats, Molly. She is a 3 year old BSH


----------



## marafi (13 Sep 2012)

One cat ginger shorthaired tabby named Mishmish.

And wants a Akita. Well the whole family does and I was told they cost. Fortune for a dog. Still a good trained dog is a good dog!


----------



## The Jogger (14 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2031136, member: 9609"]Here's my wee boy on the same hill, looking west past the trig point to Ben More and Stob Binnein





rather worryingly he is to undergo a major operation tomorrow - he ruptured his cruciate ligament last week and is going to need his leg rebuilding. Horrible operation involving re-aligning the bone and holding it all together with plates and screws. link[/quote]

My Retriever had to have his cruciate ligament removed ,I think it was, very, very, restrictive for a couple of months. He felt so sorry for himself and so did I but it was well worth it in the end, he got his movement back and was able to run again.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Sep 2012)

No joke , cat died over 10 years ago and we decided not to get another pet .


----------



## Panter (14 Sep 2012)

Could've sworn I posted in here! anyway, here's our little rescue, Maisey. Came complete with more than her fair share of scars (mental and physical.) Settling well now after 16 Months, it took nearly 4 Months before she learned to play!






Here's Wilf (I dare you to identify him Matthew, lol)






There are two of these, well the other is a different type but it's not easy getting a picture of an Orange Baboon 






And a few fish


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Sep 2012)

Cats: 54
Dogs: 95
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 192*


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Sep 2012)

Panter said:


> Here's Wilf (I dare you to identify him Matthew, lol)


I have no idea what that is.


----------



## accountantpete (14 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Cats: 54
> Dogs: 95
> Rocks: 1
> Tortoise: 1
> ...


 

I make it 11 fish - you're not counting the reflections are you?


----------



## Scruffmonster (14 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I will start the ball rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.mr-lee-catcam.de/cc_index_en.htm

Go on... ;o)


----------



## Panter (14 Sep 2012)

He's a Mantis Shrimp  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantis_shrimp

Sorry, I have no idea how many fish there are, there's a few Blennies and Goby's hiding in the rockwork


----------



## potsy (14 Sep 2012)

marafi said:


> One cat ginger shorthaired tabby named Mishmish.
> 
> And wants a Akita. Well the whole family does and I was told they cost. Fortune for a dog. Still a good trained dog is a good dog!


No pic?


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Sep 2012)

accountantpete said:


> I make it 11 fish - you're not counting the reflections are you?


There were already 2 on the list.


----------



## marafi (14 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> No pic?


 



okay this one must work.


----------



## marafi (14 Sep 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> http://www.mr-lee-catcam.de/cc_index_en.htm
> 
> Go on... ;o)


A beautiful cat! Has she not been spayed?


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Sep 2012)

Cats: 55
Dogs: 95
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 193*


----------



## trampyjoe (14 Sep 2012)

This is our DSO (Dog Shaped Object), Pickle.



2012-08-22 10.49.35 by trampyjoe, on Flickr


----------



## Pieface (14 Sep 2012)

My Dog! by Pieface8765, on Flickr


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Sep 2012)

Cats: 55
Dogs: 97
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 195*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2012)

Panter said:


> Could've sworn I posted in here! anyway, here's our little rescue, Maisey. Came complete with more than her fair share of scars (mental and physical.) Settling well now after 16 Months, it took nearly 4 Months before she learned to play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have liked this post but I want to say that this does not include the spider. If that comes within a mile of me there is a big mallet waiting.
(Me scared of nasty big spiders.)


----------



## MichaelM (14 Sep 2012)

Some crcking pics on here, this is my gang:

The Old , wise man.






The two younger ones.







Birthday "cake".






Bed time.


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Sep 2012)

Cats: 55
Dogs: 100
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 198*
*(Almost 200, keep up the pictures!)*


----------



## marafi (15 Sep 2012)

MichaelM said:


> Some crcking pics on here, this is my gang:
> 
> The Old , wise man.
> 
> ...


When im moving im going to get that dog. That is the ONE DOG I love. Cos its loyatly is amazing. Or maybe a jack russel! lol I love dogs as my guard dog and i will still love them!


----------



## Maz (16 Sep 2012)

I saw this cute, friendly cat at a wedding reception...




So I gave her some milk...


----------



## Saluki (16 Sep 2012)

I have Billy Whizz (ironically named) ex racing Greyhound





Then we have Gabriel, who is an ex working lurcher that arrived in appalling condition 4 1/2 years ago.





Poco is hubby's Jack Russell and she is a touch iffy with stangers.





Lastly, is my oldest dog, Millie-Milou who is somewhere between 14 and 16 depending on which rescue centre owner (brother and sister team) you believe. We've had her 12 years now and she is not spoiled at all.


----------



## on the road (16 Sep 2012)

Maz said:


> I saw this cute, friendly cat at a wedding reception...
> View attachment 12723
> 
> So I gave her some milk...
> View attachment 12724


That looks like the cat I had years ago.


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Sep 2012)

Cats: 56
Dogs: 104
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 203*
(Passed 200 pets! Brilliant, keep them coming).


----------



## Renard (16 Sep 2012)

This is Kati the Finnish Spitz - taken moments ago.


----------



## insouciant (17 Sep 2012)

A bone was buried.


----------



## Cress1968 (17 Sep 2012)

Jack


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Sep 2012)

Cats: 56
Dogs: 107
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 206*


----------



## Saluki (17 Sep 2012)

insouciant said:


> A bone was buried.


Fantastic shot. My terriers are generally two-tone


----------



## Eager2bSmaller (17 Sep 2012)

This is Bailey. He is an old tyme bulldog. Daft as a brush, and has a tongue that doesn't fit in his mouth


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Sep 2012)

Cats: 56
Dogs: 108
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 207*


----------



## The Jogger (18 Sep 2012)

Ours had exactly the same haircut without the metal bits, tplo, that was it, the outcome is well worth it, he looks class. Tough for both, I know.


----------



## buddha (26 Sep 2012)

Velodrome ears!


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Sep 2012)

This isn't mine [obviously!] but it made me smile... having seen how stupid our Alf can be....


----------



## Bryan_Cymru (26 Sep 2012)

This is Clifod, my 7 yr daft as a brush spoilt mucka.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Sep 2012)

Cats: 57
Dogs: 109
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 209*


----------



## Herbie (27 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I will start the ball rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbie (27 Sep 2012)

This is Diesel our Lab Collie cross at aberdeen beach..he is a rescue beastie


----------



## penguinking9 (27 Sep 2012)

Is your lab collie cross as daft as ours?

For the sake of comparison ours, Jack, is frankly barking.

(Pun intended)


----------



## snapper_37 (28 Sep 2012)

Some fantastic photos on here <like><like><like><like><like><like><like><like> etc etc

Reiver's post (awwwww bless him) reminded me of:






Our first hol down Devon with Ellie. Unfortunately she had to have an emergency spay a few days before we went. So, due to vet's orders there was no play time in the sea! But as you can see, she still enjoyed herself although quickly tired out.


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Sep 2012)

Cats: 57
Dogs: 111
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 211*


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Sep 2012)

Here's our Smokey double checking Mrs S hasn't missed anything off her Avon order.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Sep 2012)

Cats: 58
Dogs: 111
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 212*


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Sep 2012)

Our dog Keira. Possibly the best burglar alarm one could have. Absolutely bonkers, loving, a right pain somethimes but wouldn't be without her.


----------



## Cubist (29 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> LOL, he is friggin awesome Jay....



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntj4c104Hc0


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (2 Oct 2012)

Tom (Tommy as my 3 year old daughter called him). August 1997 - 2/10/2012 RIP


----------



## coffeejo (2 Oct 2012)




----------



## Archie_tect (2 Oct 2012)

Ah Chees... lovely photos.


----------



## Maz (2 Oct 2012)

@cheeseney...really nice cat.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (2 Oct 2012)

Thanks the lot for the nice comments guys. Horrible day but definitely for the best


----------



## Eribiste (3 Oct 2012)

You can see my mutt in the avatar, but here he is on his own, posing (again).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2012)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> Tom (Tommy as my 3 year old daughter called him). August 1997 - 2/10/2012 RIP


Lovely photo's (hence the like), but very sad. Your fond memories will outlast the sad ones.


----------



## Maz (3 Oct 2012)

Eribiste said:


> You can see my mutt in the avatar, but here he is on his own, posing (again).
> View attachment 13316


Perfect pose there. Look just like a toy!


----------



## Andy_R (3 Oct 2012)

Cress1968 said:


> View attachment 12764
> 
> Jack


Gotta love staffies........mad as a box of frogs.....


----------



## Cress1968 (3 Oct 2012)

Andy_R said:


> Gotta love staffies........mad as a box of frogs.....


In my staffies case it's a bloody big box lol


----------



## Seryth (3 Oct 2012)

Breezy, or "The Count".

N.B: That cat flap in our door is a little high for him, so we added a breeze block under it for him to step up onto - or as I now call it, a "breezy" block!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Oct 2012)

Cats: 60
Dogs: 113
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 216*


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2012)

Next door neighbours cat, in my place


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Oct 2012)

Cats: 61
Dogs: 113
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 217*


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (3 Oct 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Lovely photo's (hence the like), but very sad. Your fond memories will outlast the sad ones.


 
Thanks mate you are correct. This picture make me laugh and I in no way condone this behavior but Tom was so soft and put up with such a lot. I lost count of the amount of times I told my daughter to leave him alone. She mellowed out quite a lot with him though as she got older.


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Oct 2012)

Cheesney Hawks said:


>


I have never known a cat that would actually enjoy this!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (11 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I have never known a cat that would actually enjoy this!


 
No he did not like it but he was pretty chilled out/lazy and put up with a lot and and was more dog-like than cat-like which is why everybody liked him so much. My daughter did get a few scratches though. It's all part of having babies and children though, my daughter is great now that she has turned 3.

I just got a yellow labrador puppy to fill the void left by Tom as I feel that my daughter is old enough to appreciate a dog and not terrorise it. He is called Charlie, he appears to have a great temperment and is pretty chilled out. I had a yellow male lab when I was a toddler through to my teens and he was nuts when younger, still plenty of time for Charlie to go that way. Just trying to train him now.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Oct 2012)

Cats: 61
Dogs: 114
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 218*


----------



## coffeejo (11 Oct 2012)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> No he did not like it but he was pretty chilled out/lazy and put up with a lot and and was more dog-like than cat-like which is why everybody liked him so much. My daughter did get a few scratches though. It's all part of having babies and children though, my daughter is great now that she has turned 3.
> 
> I just got a yellow labrador puppy to fill the void left by Tom as I feel that my daughter is old enough to appreciate a dog and not terrorise it. He is called Charlie, he appears to have a great temperment and is pretty chilled out. I had a yellow male lab when I was a toddler through to my teens and he was nuts when younger, still plenty of time for Charlie to go that way. Just trying to train him now.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (11 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


>


 
Thanks. Nice dog in your avatar btw, I take it he or she is yours?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Oct 2012)

Yup, she's your boy in 5 years. Thankfully past the teenbeast stage. Labradors do that sooooooooooo well. And for thrice as long as other breeds.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## Trail Child (11 Oct 2012)

My yellow Lab seemed to grow up fast - she was luckily out of the puppy stage by the end of her first year. My chocolate Lab took 3 years to grow out of her puppy years. My baby Stella (my black Lab) is STILL in her puppy stage and she is turning 5 in January. I think part of it is because I have all 3 at the same time and each have taken up a "family role" with each treating the youngest as such still.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (11 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Yup, she's your boy in 5 years. Thankfully past the teenbeast stage. Labradors do that sooooooooooo well. And for thrice as long as other breeds.  Good luck!!!!


 
Lovely looking dog you have there. I thought mine was pretty chilled out. He has been getting left for around 3 hours a couple of day's this week and has been fine. Today he has been left for around 4 hours and my wife has informed me that he has ripped part of the skirting board off the wall in the understairs cupboard  At least he has done it where it is out of sight lol. I was expecting some damage as the one I had as a kid was destructive when left alone. I had read a lot about putting them in a crate (nice name for a cage) but it seemed cruel to me and I did not want to do it. Plus sides are it stops them for wrecking things 

I remember my lab that I had as a kid Django, chewing the plastic control knob off the washing machine and chewing lots off a wooden table and benches that we used to have. Great dogs though!



Trail Child said:


> My yellow Lab seemed to grow up fast - she was luckily out of the puppy stage by the end of her first year. My chocolate Lab took 3 years to grow out of her puppy years. My baby Stella (my black Lab) is STILL in her puppy stage and she is turning 5 in January. I think part of it is because I have all 3 at the same time and each have taken up a "family role" with each treating the youngest as such still.


 
That's amazing I really could not imagine having 3 labradors. I would love to have three do not get me wrong, but I could imagine it been hard work at times. Morning's this week since getting Charlie have been mayhem for me. He sleeps in our room as I have heard that this can help with separation issues, so when he stirs in the middle of the night I have to get up, put a dressing gown on as quickly as possible, carry him downstairs (as I have read stairs are bad for hips etc during earlier years) let him out in the garden, carry him upstairs and go back to sleep. Then get up when my alarm goes off carry Charlie downstairs into the garden, feed him and the cat. If he is allowed access to the cats food for a fraction of a second he will demolish it. Then my 3 year old daughter comes down giving me orders. Then I have to take him out, then let my wife take over then hopefully get the bike out and not be late for work. I could not imagine dealing with 3 of them. It's cool that your dogs are all different colours by the way


----------



## Trail Child (11 Oct 2012)

It is hard work, but I equate it to having kids a bit (since I don't have children).


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (11 Oct 2012)

My boy Curly (he is 9) and the young misses CandyFloss (she will be 2 next month)..




..it looks like someone needs a hair cut!


----------



## monkeylc (11 Oct 2012)

Marley (named after Bob)


----------



## coffeejo (11 Oct 2012)

Trail Child said:


> My yellow Lab seemed to grow up fast - she was luckily out of the puppy stage by the end of her first year. My chocolate Lab took 3 years to grow out of her puppy years. My baby Stella (my black Lab) is STILL in her puppy stage and she is turning 5 in January. I think part of it is because I have all 3 at the same time and each have taken up a "family role" with each treating the youngest as such still.


 


Cheesney Hawks said:


> Lovely looking dog you have there. I thought mine was pretty chilled out. He has been getting left for around 3 hours a couple of day's this week and has been fine. Today he has been left for around 4 hours and my wife has informed me that he has ripped part of the skirting board off the wall in the understairs cupboard  At least he has done it where it is out of sight lol. I was expecting some damage as the one I had as a kid was destructive when left alone. I had read a lot about putting them in a crate (nice name for a cage) but it seemed cruel to me and I did not want to do it. Plus sides are it stops them for wrecking things
> 
> I remember my lab that I had as a kid Django, chewing the plastic control knob off the washing machine and chewing lots off a wooden table and benches that we used to have. Great dogs though!
> 
> That's amazing I really could not imagine having 3 labradors. I would love to have three do not get me wrong, but I could imagine it been hard work at times. Morning's this week since getting Charlie have been mayhem for me. He sleeps in our room as I have heard that this can help with separation issues, so when he stirs in the middle of the night I have to get up, put a dressing gown on as quickly as possible, carry him downstairs (as I have read stairs are bad for hips etc during earlier years) let him out in the garden, carry him upstairs and go back to sleep. Then get up when my alarm goes off carry Charlie downstairs into the garden, feed him and the cat. If he is allowed access to the cats food for a fraction of a second he will demolish it. Then my 3 year old daughter comes down giving me orders. Then I have to take him out, then let my wife take over then hopefully get the bike out and not be late for work. I could not imagine dealing with 3 of them. It's cool that your dogs are all different colours by the way


Snipe only grew up after she turned 4 - in her time, she's demolished a sofa, the arms of a leather armchair, the gear stick and indicator levers in the car, a load of electrical wires, several collars (her own) and even more belonging to other dogs, a brand new roll of bin liners, tupperware from the drying rack, her bed, and a whole host of other items I've since forgotten. Touch wood, she's not chewed anything that doesn't belong to her for nearly three years now. (Goes to find a black cat to cross paths with...) 

The biggest deal, for me anyway, is that she's finally content to sleep when we're in the house together, instead of wanting to play the whole time. Oh, and her mad five minutes only happen a few times a week instead of two or three times a day!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (11 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Snipe only grew up after she turned 4 - in her time, she's demolished a sofa, the arms of a leather armchair, the gear stick and indicator levers in the car, a load of electrical wires, several collars (her own) and even more belonging to other dogs, a brand new roll of bin liners, tupperware from the drying rack, her bed, and a whole host of other items I've since forgotten. Touch wood, she's not chewed anything that doesn't belong to her for nearly three years now. (Goes to find a black cat to cross paths with...)
> 
> The biggest deal, for me anyway, is that she's finally content to sleep when we're in the house together, instead of wanting to play the whole time. Oh, and her mad five minutes only happen a few times a week instead of two or three times a day!




Thanks for that Coffeejo that certainly puts into perspective. Snipe looks like a lovely dog and I am sure it is all worth the hard work in the end. I vaguely remember my lab as a kid having those mad periods, brings back many fond memories  .


----------



## coffeejo (11 Oct 2012)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> Thanks for that Coffeejo that certainly puts into perspective. Snipe looks like a lovely dog and I am sure it is all worth the hard work in the end. I vaguely remember my lab as a kid having those mad periods, brings back many fond memories  .


She's a wonderful dog, I wouldn't be without her. Keeping posting photos of Charlie


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (11 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> She's a wonderful dog, I wouldn't be without her. Keeping posting photos of Charlie


 
Cheers we will, I am knackered tonight he has worn us out lol.


----------



## Maz (11 Oct 2012)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> Thanks mate you are correct. This picture make me laugh and I in no way condone this behavior but Tom was so soft and put up with such a lot. I lost count of the amount of times I told my daughter to leave him alone. She mellowed out quite a lot with him though as she got older.


Utterly brilliant picture!
Most cats would run a mile than be pulled by the tail. What a lovely, soft cat he must have been.


----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (11 Oct 2012)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> Thanks for that Coffeejo that certainly puts into perspective. Snipe looks like a lovely dog and I am sure it is all worth the hard work in the end. I vaguely remember my lab as a kid having those mad periods, brings back many fond memories  .


 
My boy is still "Doing The Madness" and he's 9!!  Not so often the last 5 years.. maybe once or twice a week.. for the Baby Trouble (she's almost 2) though it's still a daily ritual.. The only thing they do different from Snipe is they lower their bum a lot more as they run.. I will try to take a video of them doing the madness together!


----------



## Inertia (12 Oct 2012)

We have a new addition to the family, the cats not impressed though , she seems to spend a lot of time sleeping


----------



## coffeejo (12 Oct 2012)

More


----------



## coffeejo (12 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> More


 
Puppies EVERYWHERE!!!!!


----------



## monkeylc (13 Oct 2012)

Want the sleeping one  
Inertia.........


never thought I'd type that


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Oct 2012)

Cats: 61
Dogs: 118
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 222*


----------



## Inertia (15 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> More


 
 Well here is an update, the cat and puppy getting along a bit better


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Oct 2012)

Inertia said:


> Well here is an update, the cat and puppy getting along a bit better
> 
> View attachment 13930


Looks like they've sorted out the social order.


----------



## JoeyB (15 Oct 2012)




----------



## Arch (15 Oct 2012)

Cheesney Hawks said:


>


 
Ah, that look, those eyes.

"Please, please, I haven't been fed for years!"

Very very


----------



## gambatte (15 Oct 2012)

Kenny, my running buddy


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Oct 2012)

Cats: 62
Dogs: 119
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 224*


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Oct 2012)

gambatte said:


>



That must have been painful running through those!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Oct 2012)

Fairly typical photo of my three biddies


----------



## Herbie (21 Oct 2012)

penguinking9 said:


> Is your lab collie cross as daft as ours?
> 
> For the sake of comparison ours, Jack, is frankly barking.
> 
> (Pun intended)


 
He is a bit bonkers at times but he a clever beastie and very obidient...we love him to bits he is a rescue dog that had a crap start to life but has landed on his paws with us and really knows it


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Oct 2012)

Cats: 65
Dogs: 119
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 227*


----------



## Ajay (21 Oct 2012)

Guess who didn't take a house key with him before heading off on the bike?
I was locked out in my back garden waiting for the shoppers to return, chillaxing, fortunately Tom was around to keep me company.
Cat claws and lycra shorts though - it could so easily have ended in tears


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Oct 2012)

Cats: 66
Dogs: 119
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1

*Total count: 228*


----------



## ttcycle (21 Oct 2012)

My little fur beast Otis exploring the garden yesterday- his first time outdoors.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Oct 2012)

ttcycle said:


> My little fur beast Otis exploring the garden yesterday- his first time outdoors.
> 
> View attachment 14105


Is it me, or is he especially teeny weeny?


----------



## ttcycle (21 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Is it me, or is he especially teeny weeny?


Sorted now!


----------



## ttcycle (21 Oct 2012)

Apparently according to the two vets, he's big for his age- I think I'm going to have a puma on my hands in the very near future


----------



## coffeejo (21 Oct 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Apparently according to the two vets, he's big for his age- I think I'm going to have a puma on my hands in the very near future


----------



## Ajay (21 Oct 2012)

Ajay said:


> Guess who didn't take a house key with him before heading off on the bike?
> I was locked out in my back garden waiting for the shoppers to return, chillaxing, fortunately Tom was around to keep me company.
> Cat claws and lycra shorts though - it could so easily have ended in tears


Matthew, can you see the Meerkat in the top left?
Does that count as a pet?
There are 3 others asleep in the grass btw.


----------



## gambatte (21 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> That must have been painful running through those!


Nah, no problem. Paths pretty wide. It's only rapeseed


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Oct 2012)

Ajay said:


> Matthew, can you see the Meerkat in the top left?
> Does that count as a pet?
> There are 3 others asleep in the grass btw.


Haha. Ammended.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Oct 2012)

Cats: 67
Dogs: 119
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3

*Total count: 232*


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 Oct 2012)

http://img8.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/2559/2559438e11f3b53b2387b23a01beb4d91a99d7b.jpg


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2012)

Cats: 67
Dogs: 119
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 4
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1

*Total count: 233*


----------



## laurence (22 Oct 2012)

ok, not really a pet, per se, but i found this grass snake on saturday at the london wetland centre. the skin on the tail had been ripped off, so only the bones remained. after the RSPCA refused to help it, took it to a vet who was giving me advice via twitter and he amputated the damaged tail and stitched it up. normally it would hibernate soon, but i'll keep it warm and try to feed it over winter for a spring release. no name yet, but Ali might be good as it's a fighter.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Oct 2012)

Ok, you're meant to give some warning before posting photos like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm sorry about him/her getting hurt and it's absolutely fantastic that you've stepped in to help but even so............

Meep.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2012)

Cats: 67
Dogs: 119
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Fish: 12
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1

*Total count: 234*


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2012)

laurence said:


> ok, not really a pet, per se, but i found this grass snake on saturday at the london wetland centre. the skin on the tail had been ripped off, so only the bones remained. after the RSPCA refused to help it, took it to a vet who was giving me advice via twitter and he amputated the damaged tail and stitched it up. normally it would hibernate soon, but i'll keep it warm and try to feed it over winter for a spring release. no name yet, but Ali might be good as it's a fighter.


It is living in your home and you are being affectionate towards it. I think that classifies as a pet even if it isnt down on paper.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> It is living in your home and you are being affectionate towards it. I think that classifies as a pet even if it isnt down on paper.


Is that why you've added "Women: 1" to your list?


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Is that why you've added "Women: 1" to your list?


TBH everyone with a wife should post a picture of them.


----------



## laurence (22 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Ok, you're meant to give some warning before posting photos like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you do realise this is just a little baby, probably a year old? here's a shot of it on my hand so you can see the size...





anyway... dogs scare me!


----------



## laurence (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2114591, member: 9609"]What a wonderful little creature, how have you been advised to care for it over the winter - food, warmth, water, habitat etc ?

I'm sure I came across one of these in the Cheviots (harthorpe valley) a few years back, it seemed a little bigger![/quote]

very wonderful!
a female grass snake can get to 6 ft. rare, but possible. i've seen some 4 1/2 - 5 footers. the females are bigger, males tend to top out at 3ft

it is currently in a RUB (secure plastic box) that i used for some of my other snakes when they were smaller. it has a heat mat under half of it and it's set for 30 degrees. keeping her warm will speed up her system and help the antibiotics work... it should also stop her brumating (hibernating), so should be able to feed her, if i can get her to eat. at the moment she hasn't got much in the RUB - basically paper towels and somewhere to hide (a toilet roll tube). once the stitches have disolved and the vet has checked her out again i can add more places to hide, etc.

the big problem is trying to find her in the RUB, she is so small.

not actually sure it is a female... one of the best ways to tell is the tail length... and she has no tail.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Oct 2012)

laurence said:


> you do realise this is just a little baby, probably a year old? here's a shot of it on my hand so you can see the size...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can appreciate that they're beautiful creatures whose habitats should be preserved and expanded - and I was chuffed (after the fact when I was safely at home) to have seen a real whopper up on the common the summer before last - but it's all getting a bit much so here's a photo of some cute piglets while I run away and make a  to calm down. 







PS Well done once again on looking after her/him


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Oct 2012)

This is Branston. Kids wanted a bunny called Pickle when we went to the rabbit rescue centre, but Branston was there waiting for us & very friendly & bright. He's getting on a bit now but still very characterful. Likes to chase a football round his run.


----------



## gambatte (23 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> TBH everyone with a wife should post a picture of them.


 
You're suggesting a 'Readers Wives' photo thread Matthew?....
Typical teenaged male!


----------



## laurence (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2114612, member: 9609"]Does it effect them in any way if they don't hibernate?[/quote]

not really sure... as it's very young it may be ok. usually the last reptiles to hibernate are the juveniles. it may be a problem to get it to feed, but keeping it warm may trick it into thinking it's still summer. i may have to get a 'daylight' bulb and put a lamp next to the enclosure.

at the moment it's resting, found it curled up in the squashed toilet roll tube i put in the box. snakes love toilet/kitchen roll tubes. you can buy the most wonderfully realistic hides for them, stick a card tube in there as well and snakey will curl up in the latter.

'snakes on a 'plane' would have been a much shorter film if they had a cargo of card tubes on board.


----------



## Robson3022 (23 Oct 2012)

> 'snakes on a 'plane' would have been a much shorter film if they had a cargo of card tubes on board.


Which would have only been a good thing!


----------



## Robson3022 (23 Oct 2012)

Right here we go! 
Alfie before a run




Alfie during a run




Alfie after a run










Its pretty difficult to get a husky wet!!!!





Lola the black lab





Lola as a tiny puppy





My Pooches!


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Oct 2012)

Husky puppy cam!

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeVd0ANAz20


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2012)

laurence said:


> you do realise this is just a little baby, probably a year old? here's a shot of it on my hand so you can see the size...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cutie


----------



## Robson3022 (23 Oct 2012)

After owning a Husky I would never advise anyone to get one. I love him dearly and he is a perfect dog for my little girl but the nature of them makes them difficult to look after.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Oct 2012)

Handy for getting pulled up the hill to the shops mind R3022... though Alfie looks grand, what are the issues? [wasn't that an airship?... or am I thinking of R101]


----------



## Robson3022 (23 Oct 2012)

He really is an amazing dog stunning to look at with an excellent nature around children. However they are a difficult dog to train as they are very independent thinking dogs, there obviously very strong and powerful and naturally want to pull and its difficult to get out of them. They have a strong prey drive meaning letting them off the lead is a no, no. Lots of people often say "I let mine off the lead all the time they always come back" However I've heard far too many stories of Husky's catching sight/sent of rabbits etc and running off in to the distance only to be found in the middle of a road somewhere. They molt shed loads twice a year and I mean shed loads. There's no real tiring them unless you've got lots of time on your hands. The photos are after a 5 mile run and he's pooped for all of about half an hour after that he could go again and again and again. 


Don't get me wrong if your active and have lots of time there a great dog but far too many people are buying them on there looks without researching the breed. That's how I ended up with Alfie through someone else saying he was too much for them. (Why they thought a couple of 5 min walks a day would be any good to an animal that can travel 100's of miles in a week is beyond me!)



Having said all this I wouldn't swap him for the world!!!!!


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Oct 2012)

My son grew up watching Due South and always said that one day he'd have a husky.... he runs 10 miles a few times a week and is always active so they'd get on like a house on fire.


----------



## gambatte (23 Oct 2012)

Most working dogs'll do the mileage fine. Kenny from a couple of pages back will do 20 milers with me and want to be out again 5 mins later. I'm glad I researched and discounted huskies early on (like beagles apparantly, very independant) The one that comes to mind instantly when thinking of running is greyhounds. Apparantly another bad idea. Although they run fast, it's only for short distances. The quote I remember is "If you get a greyhound, you lose your sofa"


----------



## Robson3022 (23 Oct 2012)

Greyhounds are like lapdogs. Great dogs for lazy people to be honest.


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2012)

My new cat 'Rover'


----------



## hotfuzzrj (23 Oct 2012)

Oscar a rescue Husky cross


----------



## hotfuzzrj (23 Oct 2012)

Mali the rescue Staffi cross


----------



## Arch (23 Oct 2012)

hotfuzzrj said:


> View attachment 14185
> 
> 
> Oscar a rescue Husky cross


 
Aw! Couldn't you buy him a bigger pouffe to sit on!?


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2012)

Dogs: 123
Cats: 67
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 2
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1

*Total count: 243*


----------



## RiflemanSmith (23 Oct 2012)




----------



## Maz (23 Oct 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


>


Amazing! Do I get a prize for being the 10,000th person to ask you if they ever sting/bite you?


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2012)

Where's the 'dislike intensely' button?


----------



## RiflemanSmith (23 Oct 2012)

Yep you get a free spider, give me your address and I'll pop one in the post for ya;-)


----------



## Maz (23 Oct 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> Yep you get a free spider, give me your address and I'll pop one in the post for ya;-)


Errr...you can have my web address.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Oct 2012)

Maz said:


> Errr...you can have my web address.


Where's the groan button?


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Oct 2012)

Is that fully groan... or just half groan?


----------



## coffeejo (23 Oct 2012)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Oct 2012)

Ahhh, no! I just had to skip most of this page. Snake warning for Coffeejo and a spider/scorpion warning for me please.


----------



## gambatte (24 Oct 2012)

OK... I have to admit to be in the "Jeebus!" camp when I saw 'em.
But I'm also curious.
I take it you don't have abnormally small hands? In which case, IMO the creature in the second shot is four king HUUUUGE!
So - request for more details please. Type, age, rarity and.... likelihood of finding one in the bananas at Morissons!


----------



## hotfuzzrj (24 Oct 2012)

Arch said:


> Aw! Couldn't you buy him a bigger pouffe to sit on!?



Arch, next to the pouffe is a large comfy bed that sits inside an empty fire place, specially for the hounds to lie in.
He is just trying to get in my eyeline (it's next to the telly) so he can stare at me while I'm eating more effectively!


----------



## RiflemanSmith (24 Oct 2012)

gambatte said:


> OK... I have to admit to be in the "Jeebus!" camp when I saw 'em.
> But I'm also curious.
> I take it you don't have abnormally small hands? In which case, IMO the creature in the second shot is four king HUUUUGE!
> So - request for more details please. Type, age, rarity and.... likelihood of finding one in the bananas at Morissons!


That one is an Indian ornamental tree spider, they get to about 8 inches, I have about 80 tarantulas all of different species which I breed and sell.

View: http://youtu.be/Zu7xpq7uoh0

This sp is the largest spider for body weight and they get fooking huge they also make a hissing sound which is pretty unnerving.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Oct 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> This sp is the largest spider for body weight and they get fooking huge they also make a hissing sound which is pretty unnerving.


*catches Rickshaw Phil and Potsy*


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Oct 2012)

Dogs: 123
Cats: 67
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 245*


----------



## zulu23 (27 Oct 2012)

Marley, Myself and Arnie


----------



## coffeejo (7 Nov 2012)




----------



## Matthew_T (7 Nov 2012)

Dogs: 125
Cats: 67
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 247*


----------



## simmi (7 Nov 2012)

Spokey pointed me towards this thread so thought I would introduce our 2 boys (actually our 4th and 5th as we have 3 others of the human kind)

Bramble our yellow Lab he's a rescue dog so not sure how old he is but think about the same as Storm.






This is Storm aged 3 in the snow December 2010, we had 18" never seen anything like it.


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Nov 2012)

Dogs: 127
Cats: 67
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 249*


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Nov 2012)

Two new hounds arrived on Sunday,

Lucy app 8yo






Frank 8yo


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Nov 2012)

Dogs: 129
Cats: 67
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 251*


----------



## coffeejo (9 Nov 2012)

simmi said:


> Bramble our yellow Lab he's a rescue dog so not sure how old he is but think about the same as Storm.
> View attachment 14845


Wow, Bramble could be my girl's twin.


----------



## simmi (9 Nov 2012)

> Wow, Bramble could be my girl's twin.


 
Yeah they are very simular, how is Somerset lived and worked there for many years.


----------



## coffeejo (9 Nov 2012)

simmi said:


> how is Somerset lived and worked there for many years.


Muddy and full of Labrador-sized puddles


----------



## simmi (9 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Muddy and full of Labrador-sized puddles


Bramle would find a muddy puddle in the desert . If they come back clean they are not a true Lab


----------



## neil earley (10 Nov 2012)

what can I say, my old black cat got lucky lol


----------



## citybabe (10 Nov 2012)

Jude on the top, poor old Rosie squashed up the back, and Grace with not enough room!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2012)

Here's my two. Tia my Siamese and Millie my lab/springer cross.


----------



## lloyed (10 Nov 2012)

Ruby..


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Nov 2012)

Dogs: 134
Cats: 70
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 259*


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Nov 2012)

lloyed said:


> Ruby..


Must get my eyes tested, I thought Ruby was a Jackdaw, with her back to the camera looking to her right, who'd lost her tail feathers standing on a wheely bin.... if you see what I mean... nope, didn't think so- just me then....


----------



## laurence (10 Nov 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Must get my eyes tested, I thought Ruby was a Jackdaw, with her back to the camera looking to her right, who'd lost her tail feathers standing on a wheely bin.... if you see what I mean... nope, didn't think so- just me then....


 
not just you.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Nov 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Must get my eyes tested, I thought Ruby was a Jackdaw, with her back to the camera looking to her right, who'd lost her tail feathers standing on a wheely bin.... if you see what I mean... nope, didn't think so- just me then....





laurence said:


> not just you.


*passes coats*


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> *passes coats*


Mine's the red duffle cost, not that tarty thing straight out of your dressing up box!


----------



## coffeejo (10 Nov 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Mine's the red duffle cost, not that tarty thing straight out of your dressing up box!


Don't know whether to  at the typo,  at the suggestion that I own anythig tarty or give you  for the dressing up box....


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Nov 2012)

Whst typo? ...you hsven't got a dressing up box? Everyone's got s dressing up box.... even Rockssy! [He does s grest Zorro!]


----------



## coffeejo (10 Nov 2012)

Nobody make any sudden moves....


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Nov 2012)

*MOUSE! *.....eek!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Nov 2012)

From the weekend - I had the lurgy but Beattie still wanted her walk so I got the "you're my best friend, you'll take me out won't you?" look:
_




_


----------



## coffeejo (12 Nov 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> From the weekend - I had the lurgy but Beattie still wanted her walk so I got the "you're my best friend, you'll take me out won't you?" look:
> _
> View attachment 15005
> _


----------



## coffeejo (12 Nov 2012)

A friend and I took our dogs to Exmouth yesterday:


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Nov 2012)

This is our Amy..


----------



## ShooglyDougie (13 Nov 2012)

Hendrix and marley our Guinea pigs

And Kes our wee rescue cat.


----------



## ShooglyDougie (13 Nov 2012)

Hendrix and marley our Guinea pigs

And Kes our wee rescue cat.


----------



## ShooglyDougie (13 Nov 2012)

Sorry, photos from my phone dont seem to have attached to my post, I will try again later


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2012)

Managed to get a sneaky pic of my mum's cat Jess, she runs a mile whenever tha camera comes out, here she is hiding under the table


----------



## coffeejo (16 Nov 2012)

Awww, she's got a scratch on her nose. Did you end up with one to match after she realised what you were up to?


----------



## lulubel (16 Nov 2012)

My OH just took this one of my Sam in his winter scarf.


----------



## lulubel (16 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> This is are Amy..


 
A relative of our Eva, perhaps?

Here she is:






And this is her mother, who opted to stay outside and scavenge food off our neighbours. Eva prefers the indoor life!


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Nov 2012)

Dogs: 134
Cats: 75
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 264*


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Awww, she's got a scratch on her nose. Did you end up with one to match after she realised what you were up to?


That was the best of 4 attempts, the last one ended when she ran into next doors garden


----------



## Maz (18 Nov 2012)

OK, not quite a pet, but almost...
Every time I go past this pub, the "Cat TV" channel is off-air. Maybe I should go at night and watch _Mews at Ten..._


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2012)

Action shot from this morning:






(It's taken me 3 years to get a decent shot of her getting over the stile. )


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Action shot from this morning:
> 
> View attachment 15348
> 
> ...



As soon as I saw the word 'action' I knew it wouldn't be a photo of a cat.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> As soon as I saw the word 'action' I knew it wouldn't be a photo of a cat.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Nov 2012)

This was our old dog Bruno who was put down a couple of years ago age 12. This was him when we first got him from the SSPCA Cat and Dog home, and he used to watch the gerbils we had at the time (they had bred and we had to separate them).

They would stop moving and he'd hit the glass with his nose to get them going again. I suppose it was almost like telly to him!:


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Nov 2012)

Dogs: 135
Cats: 75
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 265*


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Nov 2012)

And this is the 3 legged wonder that is....... CIINDY!!:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Nov 2012)

The bestest 3 legged Staffie in the Universe!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Nov 2012)

And here are the 2 of them:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Nov 2012)

Cindy was* a Pedigree, and her coat looks it!:





* - They take the papers away if the dog is a rescue like Cindy was.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Nov 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


>


 
I love the expression in their eyes. 
C: I want it!
B: (bored) Ne-ver gonna happen, move along now.
C: But I want it.
B: I know. :smug:


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Nov 2012)

I guess cats can be active sometimes:




Aerodynamics? Pish! by Andrew Culture, on Flickr




Skibbs sticks her tongue out when she jumps! by Andrew Culture, on Flickr




This took far too long by Andrew Culture, on Flickr




Rinny also wants freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom! by Andrew Culture, on Flickr

One of my proudest moments ever was having this video co-opted by iCanHazCheeseBurger.com


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-ggSuauXcA


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Awww, she's got a scratch on her nose. Did you end up with one to match after she realised what you were up to?


 
@potsy scratch on the nose denotes 'proper cat' according to my dad. I grew up with a rehomed factory cat, my god that cat had some 'character'.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Nov 2012)

@Andrew_Culture - you have two wuss cats and a thug


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> @Andrew_Culture - you have two wuss cats and a thug


 
Yup! This one gets scratches on her nose:



Rinny's gonna eat ya by Andrew Culture, on Flickr

This one gets bites on her bum:



What do you mean I don't fit? by Andrew Culture, on Flickr

This one just hides from everything:



Curious Skibbs by Andrew Culture, on Flickr


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Nov 2012)

Those credits come from Flickr not me


----------



## Maz (19 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I guess cats can be active sometimes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are brilliant pictures. I like the last one best. The look of concentration and determination on Rinny's face!


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Nov 2012)

Dogs: 137
Cats: 78
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 270*


----------



## Lisa21 (19 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> That one is an Indian ornamental tree spider, they get to about 8 inches, I have about 80 tarantulas all of different species which I breed and sell.
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/Zu7xpq7uoh0
> 
> This sp is the largest spider for body weight and they get fooking huge they also make a hissing sound which is pretty unnerving.



I watched all that video, with a mixture of absolute fascination and sheer terror. OMFG
No sleep for me tonight............................

beautiful tho


----------



## ray7 (19 Nov 2012)

Paintings of my 2 Jacks Mona at the top and Tess below both from the same litter.

Ray


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Nov 2012)

lulubel said:


> A relative of our Eva, perhaps?
> 
> Here she is:
> 
> ...


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Nov 2012)

Sorry about late reply but I was in the UK...
Yes they do look alike..


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Nov 2012)

Dogs: 139
Cats: 78
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 272*


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Nov 2012)

ray7 said:


> View attachment 15400
> View attachment 15401
> 
> 
> ...


I like the devotion to this thread. However, I think you may have put a bit too much detail in.


----------



## ray7 (23 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I think you may have put a bit too much detail in.


 
Sorry if I`ve done something wrong but in what way too much detail.

Ray


----------



## coffeejo (23 Nov 2012)

ray7 said:


> Sorry if I`ve done something wrong but in what way too much detail.
> 
> Ray


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Baggy (23 Nov 2012)

ray7 said:


> Sorry if I`ve done something wrong but in what way too much detail.
> 
> Ray


I think he jokingly meant going to the effort to make portraits of your dogs instead of taking a photo


----------



## coffeejo (23 Nov 2012)

Baggy said:


> I think he jokingly meant going to the effort to make portraits of your dogs instead of taking a photo


D'oh


----------



## ray7 (23 Nov 2012)

Baggy said:


> I think he jokingly meant going to the effort to make portraits of your dogs instead of taking a photo


 
Could be, just the way its worded I thought I had done something wrong. As for the paintings that is on of my hobbies, I also do portraits of people.

Ray


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Nov 2012)

ray7 said:


> Could be, just the way its worded I thought I had done something wrong. As for the paintings that is on of my hobbies, I also do portraits of people.


I thought that you had just gone out of your way to make a post on here.

Theres no shame in enjoying creating paintings.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

Maz said:


> These are brilliant pictures. I like the last one best. The look of concentration and determination on Rinny's face!



She's am old lady, she ha to concentrate


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Nov 2012)

Here's the story of Silus the one eyed cat.
He's a stray who lives with Sally a friend of ours who takes in homeless cats. One day Sally said out of the blue did we want to adopt a cat? We had a chat and thought it would make a nice addition to the family so we went to her house to pick one, and the one we liked was Silus below.






We arranged for Sally to bring him down to our house at 12 o'clock the next day so we go home and dash out like new parents to get all the cat stuff you would need. 12 o'clock came and no Sally and Silus, half an hour went by and still no Sally so we rang her to see what was wrong.
Sally said she put Silus in the back of the car and was halfway down the road and started crying as because she just couldn't let Silus go..
So there we are with all this cat stuff and no cat! What to do? The food bowls looked a bit lonley with food and water and no cat so we made a quick decision and dashed to to Mijas to an animal sanctuary and ended up with two cats instead of one because there were so many there to choose from!
Amie and Rosie came to stay but we still see Silas our near miss!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Amie and Rosie came to stay but we still see Silas our near miss!




Bless! I was supporting someone who was volunteering at an animal sanctuary and ended up coming home with our three cats!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Not my pet but while we're talking about rehomed cats, this was Malcolm, he had one working eye and only three legs, and couldn't walk very well:






The full story (and more photos) are on my blog here http://lawsie.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/malcolms-rest.html

I should warn you that it's a bit of a weepy


----------



## colly (24 Nov 2012)

Charlie.
We have had him since he was a pup and got him from The Dogs Trust.

He lays down like this most of the time.


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2012)

colly said:


> View attachment 15586
> View attachment 15585
> 
> Charlie.
> ...


 
Drink problem?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Drink problem?


Damn my slow typing! 

I don't have a pet but I'm feeling left out of this thread so here's one of a spider that I walked past a couple of years ago ...






And here's one of a friend's dog taken on a walk over the local hills ...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Damn my slow typing!
> 
> I don't have a pet but I'm feeling left out of this thread so here's one of a spider that I walked past a couple of years ago ...
> 
> ...



There are plenty of cats out there needing homes


----------



## Paulus (24 Nov 2012)

This is Millie, My 1 year old Red Border Collie. I got her from the Wood Green animal shelter. Her mother was rescued from Ireland, and after a couple of weeks was found to be pregnant. Millie was the only one this colour. She looked like this when we got her. See below


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> There are plenty of cats out there needing homes


At the risk of offending potsy and other CC cat owners - _no way - _I am definitely _not_ a cat person!

If I had a pet it would be a mad dog. Not mad as in 'likes to eat strangers' but mad as in 'has loads of energy, and is a real character'!

But, since I knew that I'd have been as unreliable as a pet owner as I'd have been as a parent, my not-to-be-owned dogs were lumped in with my not-to-be-born children many years ago!


----------



## Maz (24 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Not my pet but while we're talking about rehomed cats, this was Malcolm, he had one working eye and only three legs, and couldn't walk very well:
> 
> View attachment 15584
> 
> ...


Aaaah. Poor Malcolm!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> At the risk of offending potsy and other CC cat owners - _no way - _I am definitely _not_ a cat person!
> 
> If I had a pet it would be a mad dog. Not mad as in 'likes to eat strangers' but mad as in 'has loads of energy, and is a real character'!
> 
> But, since I knew that I'd have been as unreliable as a pet owner as I'd have been as a parent, my not-to-be-owned dogs were lumped in with my not-to-be-born children many years ago!



Life's glorious diversity


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Maz said:


> Aaaah. Poor Malcolm!



His last owner was lovely


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Nov 2012)

Dogs: 141
Cats: 79
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 275*


----------



## hobbitonabike (24 Nov 2012)

Meet Stanley our 3 year old boxer...


----------



## colly (24 Nov 2012)

EbonyWillow said:


> Meet Stanley our 3 year old boxer...


Looks like a heavyweight to me.


----------



## akb (24 Nov 2012)

Olly, 2 yr old springer





Olly with Barney, 5 yr old springer. 





Both make good MTB buddies.


----------



## hobbitonabike (24 Nov 2012)

He's not as chunky as some boxers but when he decides he's a lapdog he feels it lol


----------



## coffeejo (24 Nov 2012)

CCers own a gorgeous selection of dogs.


----------



## colly (24 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Damn my slow typing!
> 
> I don't have a pet but I'm feeling left out of this thread so here's one of a spider that I walked past a couple of years ago ...


 
That's an impressive beast Colin.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2012)

colly said:


> That's an impressive beast Colin.


Yes! Admittedly, I used the macro setting on my camera to get a close-up of it, but it was big enough that I spotted it from my mountain bike as I rode past, and thought it worth stopping to get a picture of it

Wrong - I definitely was walking!


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Yes! Admittedly, I used the macro setting on my camera to get a close-up of it, but it was big enough that I spotted it from my mountain bike as I rode past, and thought it worth stopping to get a picture of it.


I'd have done the exact opposite, sped up to get away from it


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I'd have done the exact opposite, sped up to get away from it


It was okay out in the open, but I wouldn't fancy waking up and finding it under the covers with me!


----------



## coffeejo (24 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It was okay out in the open, but I wouldn't fancy waking up and finding it under the covers with me!


What about on your pillow?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> What about on your pillow?


Er, okay - I wouldn't fancy waking up and becoming aware of its malicious presence _anywhere_ in the same room! 

A friend was once lying in bed with her beloved when she was awoken in the middle of the night by a strange _tap-tap-tapping_ noise. She lay there wondering what it was and eventually her b/f heard the noise and woke up too. He whispered _"WTF is that?" _and turned on a bedside lamp. The couple scanned the room and in the far corner saw a ...











... *spider the size of a hen's egg walking across a newspaper on the floor*!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Er, okay - I wouldn't fancy waking up and becoming aware of its malicious presence _anywhere_ in the same room!
> 
> A friend was once lying in bed with her beloved when she was awoken in the middle of the night by a strange _tap-tap-tapping_ noise. She lay there wondering what it was and eventually her b/f heard the noise and woke up too. He whispered _"WTF is that?" _and turned on a bedside lamp. The couple scanned the room and in the far corner saw a ...
> 
> ...



COOL!!

...... Did it get up on the bed and whack THEM with the newspaper instead??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Nov 2012)

A far from brilliant picture taken on the iPad of Cindy 'celebrating' the Julibee during the summer. She is now 9, and getting a bit old and grey, unlike the pictures before of her running about and annoying Bruno:






Apologies, it needs rotating 

Oh and her annoying Bruno:




Mad Doug Biker said:


> And here are the 2 of them:


----------



## Norm (25 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It was okay out in the open, but I wouldn't fancy waking up and finding it under the covers with me!


I've woken up with a few monsters who look considerably worse than that...

... is what I've heard from many of the friends of people who I have slept with.


----------



## hobbitonabike (25 Nov 2012)

When I was in hospital after having my son late one night I caught a movement out of the corner of my eye. I looked across to see a HUGE spider beastie running across the floor!! It was that big it ran into a carrier bag on the floor with a big 'duff' noise and actually dented the bag! I would like to say I stood and defended my helpless newborn but I abandoned him in his cot and made a break for the nurses station to rescue us. Making a hasty retreat is not easy or fast after major abdominal surgery though and I was in the furthest room away. I must've looked hilarious shuffling up the corridor!!! Anyway...the nurse was to scared to pick it up so herded it out the room and down the corridor where she tried to shove it under the doors...it was too big to go under so had to open them to get it out lol. Needless to say I didn't get much sleep that night and it wasn't the babys fault!!!


----------



## thom (29 Nov 2012)

Not quite sure where to link to this video - dogs, cycling, pack behaviour:

 

does anyone one walk their dogs by bike ?


----------



## coffeejo (29 Nov 2012)

Didn't watch the whole video but yes, the dog loves coming out with me on the bike. 7-8 miles is about her limit before she gets footsore: our usual run is 4-6 miles.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Nov 2012)

thom said:


> Not quite sure where to link to this video - dogs, cycling, pack behaviour:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone one walk their dogs by bike ?




DON'T show that, the 'I hate Dogs' brigade on here will have fits! 

...Actually, yes, show it, the more upset these people are the better!!


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Nov 2012)

Here is Silus revisited a few years later.. the old boy is sitting in the sun..


----------



## coffeejo (1 Dec 2012)

My landlords' cat does not approve of any other living creature.

Cat: I see you, Dog. Do not let my size fool you, for I am Devil Cat and rule the world.





Dog: Wibble. I want my mummy.





Cat: I am Devil Cat. I rule the world. See me, grovel, and obey.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2012)

Another unsuccessful attempt at taking a decent pic of my mum's cat Jess


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Dec 2012)

coffeejo said:


> My landlords' cat does not approve of any other living creature.
> 
> Cat: I see you, Dog. Do not let my size fool you, for I am Devil Cat and rule the world.
> View attachment 15861
> ...


 
He's nice..


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Another unsuccessful attempt at taking a decent pic of my mum's cat Jess
> View attachment 15867


 
Was it something you said..


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Was it something you said..



She was sat there good as gold until the camera came out, definitely not a fan of being photographed


----------



## Speicher (1 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> She was sat there good as gold until the camera came out, definitely not a fan of being photographed


I have the same challenge with Tasha the cat. Tasha looks rather like a relation of the cat belonging to Jo's landlord.


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Another unsuccessful attempt at taking a decent pic of my mum's cat Jess
> View attachment 15867


 
She's most likely disgusted that you haven't weeded the path and swept up the leaves for your mum. Not much of a son are you 

Oh, and, cable's slack.


----------



## Doseone (1 Dec 2012)

Taken about half an hour ago, shame I cut her feet off but she wouldn't sit still!


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2012)

Speicher said:


> I have the same challenge with Tasha the cat. Tasha looks rather like a relation of the cat belonging to Jo's landlord.


Imagine the 3 of them in the same room


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Dec 2012)

Doseone said:


> Taken about half an hour ago, *shame I cut her feet off but she wouldn't sit still!*
> 
> View attachment 15868




I'm calling the RSPCA and the Police on you, you MONSTER!!


----------



## Doseone (1 Dec 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'm calling the RSPCA and the Police on you, you MONSTER!!


----------



## coffeejo (1 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> He's nice..


Not nice. Devil Cat!


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Dec 2012)

Our new kitty:






Grumpin'


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Dec 2012)

Dogs: 146
Cats: 83
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 284*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2012)

I'm sad to report an N-1 pet-wise in our household. Beattie developed a limp and swollen shoulder a few days ago and initially it was thought to be an infection so she came home from the vet with antibiotics, painkillers and instructions that she must rest.

Yesterday she took a sudden turn for the worse and went for a scan where it was found that she had a tumour and that the swollen shoulder had been a secondary effect.

Since, strictly speaking, she belongs to my parents they had to make a hard decision and earlier today Beattie was put to sleep.





Beattie on the left with Busby when they were younger.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm sad to report an N-1 pet-wise in our household. Beattie developed a limp and swollen shoulder a few days ago and initially it was thought to be an infection so she came home from the vet with antibiotics, painkillers and instructions that she must rest.
> 
> Yesterday she took a sudden turn for the worse and went for a scan where it was found that she had a tumour and that the swollen shoulder had been a secondary effect.
> 
> ...


Poor Beattie.  You still have Busby though right?


----------



## on the road (13 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm sad to report an N-1 pet-wise in our household. Beattie developed a limp and swollen shoulder a few days ago and initially it was thought to be an infection so she came home from the vet with antibiotics, painkillers and instructions that she must rest.
> 
> Yesterday she took a sudden turn for the worse and went for a scan where it was found that she had a tumour and that the swollen shoulder had been a secondary effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy_R (13 Dec 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Grumpin'
> View attachment 16006


 thats BAGPUSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm sad to report an N-1 pet-wise in our household. Beattie developed a limp and swollen shoulder a few days ago and initially it was thought to be an infection so she came home from the vet with antibiotics, painkillers and instructions that she must rest.
> 
> Yesterday she took a sudden turn for the worse and went for a scan where it was found that she had a tumour and that the swollen shoulder had been a secondary effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Poor Beattie.  You still have Busby though right?


Yes, he is okay apart from feeling his age a bit from time to time. I don't know how he will take this as they were rarely apart in their lives.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2012)

on the road said:


>





coffeejo said:


>


Thanks for the thoughts. It feels a bit unreal at the moment and I'm still expecting her to come and nudge my elbow for attention.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yes, he is okay apart from feeling his age a bit from time to time. I don't know how he will take this as they were rarely apart in their lives.


I had two cats like that before the one we have now.

Trixie and Toulouse. Trixie was much older than Toodies (what we called him) and managed to live to 18. However, Toodies developed liver cancer and his stomach grew huge. He was finding it very hard to walk and felt ill all the time. My dad was very attatched to Toulouse as they spent a lot of time together and showed affection towards each other.
Unfortunately Toulouse had to be put down because he was finding it very hard to walk and the cancer was very painful.

A few months after that, Trixie started showing the signs of old age and was becoming very weak. She probably also missed Toulouse. She was very thin and rarely ate.
Eventually she became so weak that she couldnt even go to the bathroom and ended up wetting herself in her bed. It was a very sad time. I was out on my bike at the time and got a call from home. I rushed back to find her lay there weeping. All of my family were utterly upset and we all went together to the vet. Me and my brother stayed in the car and when my parents came back out of the vets, Trixie wasnt with them.

Trixie had been with us since she was a kitten and was older than both me and my brother, so my parents were very attatched to her and Toulouse.

We have another cat now (on page 1) and we have had her for about 2 years. She did have a brother but someone else had claimed him.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. It feels a bit unreal at the moment and I'm still expecting her to come and nudge my elbow for attention.


----------



## Arch (13 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm sad to report an N-1 pet-wise in our household. Beattie developed a limp and swollen shoulder a few days ago and initially it was thought to be an infection so she came home from the vet with antibiotics, painkillers and instructions that she must rest.
> 
> Yesterday she took a sudden turn for the worse and went for a scan where it was found that she had a tumour and that the swollen shoulder had been a secondary effect.
> 
> ...


 
I know this is no consolation, but if I were ever in Beattie's position, I would wish to be put to sleep gently. 

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## gavgav (13 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm sad to report an N-1 pet-wise in our household. Beattie developed a limp and swollen shoulder a few days ago and initially it was thought to be an infection so she came home from the vet with antibiotics, painkillers and instructions that she must rest.
> 
> Yesterday she took a sudden turn for the worse and went for a scan where it was found that she had a tumour and that the swollen shoulder had been a secondary effect.
> 
> Since, strictly speaking, she belongs to my parents they had to make a hard decision and earlier today Beattie was put to sleep.


 
My thoughts are with you. Took a few minutes for it to sink in when I read Doug's text, will miss her as well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2012)

Arch said:


> I know this is no consolation, but if I were ever in Beattie's position, I would wish to be put to sleep gently.
> 
> Sorry to hear it.


Thankyou Arch. I was thinking along those lines as well. I'm glad this wasn't a long drawn out illness - she was quite active and seemed happy 'til quite near the end.


gavgav said:


> My thoughts are with you. Took a few minutes for it to sink in when I read Doug's text, will miss her as well.


Thanks Gav. It was a big shock here too as it all happened so quick. You'll probably find Busby even more clingy than normal next time you come over.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Dec 2012)

So sorry to read this RP, warmest regards


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm sad to report an N-1 pet-wise in our household. Beattie developed a limp and swollen shoulder a few days ago and initially it was thought to be an infection so she came home from the vet with antibiotics, painkillers and instructions that she must rest.
> 
> Yesterday she took a sudden turn for the worse and went for a scan where it was found that she had a tumour and that the swollen shoulder had been a secondary effect.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry for your sad loss Phil.. its a bummer when that happens..


----------



## Trail Child (14 Dec 2012)

I am so sorry about Beattie.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Sorry for your sad loss Phil.. its a bummer when that happens..





Trail Child said:


> I am so sorry about Beattie.


Once again, thanks for the kind comments. We buried her today - a nice spot in the garden near where she used to like to stand and bark at any visitors but where she shouldn't get disturbed.

I'm afraid that was when it finally sank in properly for me.


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm afraid that was when it finally sank in properly for me.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm afraid that was when it finally sank in properly for me.


----------



## Moon bunny (17 Dec 2012)

My big ginger pussy, Sammy.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2012)

Just a quick post to report the sad news that my boy cat Fatty Arbuckle had to be put to sleep a few days ago, poor thing was losing weight and starting to have a few other health problems.
16+ years of happy memories, he will be sadly missed R.I.P.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Dec 2012)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Dec 2012)

I'm very sorry that you are going through this too Potsy. My family send their best wishes.

I know I said this to you the other day but I think it helps to share with those who understand. People who don't keep animals often can't comprehend how much they become part of the family.

The grief will subside but the happy memories will go on.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Dec 2012)

Barnstoneworth (A Galgo - Spanish greyhound and sorely abused before we got him) Max (a short hair Saluki) and Dante, Another Galgo but sadly no longer with us 

I've not got a pic of our newest greyhound 'Izzy' on this machine. For those that know the bloodlines she's a typical grey 'Honcho' hound.


----------



## GM (18 Dec 2012)

Very sad to hear of all your losses. This is not ours, but my Son's friends dog who passed away a several weeks ago. 
He asked my Son to paint a picture of him...


----------



## craven2354 (18 Dec 2012)

thegreenman said:


> Very sad to hear of all your losses. This is not ours, but my Son's friends dog who passed away a several weeks ago.
> He asked my Son to paint a picture of him...
> 
> View attachment 16424


Your sons a talented lad


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Dec 2012)

Dogs: 150
Cats: 84
Fish: 12
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 5
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 289*


----------



## coffeejo (21 Dec 2012)

Knock on the door the other day. T'was my landlord.

Him: Can I borrow your dog?
Me (thinks): Other than a hairy cuddle, why on earth would anyone want to borrow SNIPE? (see photo )
Him (responding to the look on confusion on my face): I dropped the butter and it's smeared on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Dec 2012)

Does anyone have any festive pictures of their pets?


----------



## vernon (23 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Does anyone have any festive pictures of their pets?


----------



## Andy_R (23 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Does anyone have any festive pictures of their pets?


----------



## Lisa21 (23 Dec 2012)

Phil, Potsy.........I have just been catching up on this thread and read your sad news

Big  to both of you, its so sad.


----------



## laurence (7 Jan 2013)

sadly the litte grass snake that i was looking after for winter didn't make it, she succumbed to her injuries.

hibernation was always going to be risky and it seems her body just gave up, she went to sleep for good.

r.i.p. little Ali the rescue grass snake.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2013)

laurence said:


> sadly the litte grass snake that i was looking after for winter didn't make it, she succumbed to her injuries.
> 
> hibernation was always going to be risky and it seems her body just gave up, she went to sleep for good.
> 
> r.i.p. little Ali the rescue grass snake.


More sad news.

This thread needs some pictures of puppies or kittens now to balance things out.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Jan 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> More sad news.
> 
> *This thread needs some pictures of puppies or kittens now to balance things out.*


 
5 months old now!


----------



## laurence (8 Jan 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> More sad news.
> 
> This thread needs some pictures of puppies or kittens now to balance things out.


 
or baby snakes and lizards for those of us who are scared of dogs.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2013)

laurence said:


> or baby snakes and lizards for those of us who are scared of dogs.


As long as they're cute.


----------



## laurence (8 Jan 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> As long as they're cute.


 
this was Ali - how cute is this?


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Jan 2013)

A bit small... I'd probably squash her by accident.


----------



## akb (8 Jan 2013)

Our new additions!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2013)

I've been out in the snow with Busby this morning. He's had a good romp around like he was a puppy again and is now sleeping it off.




Anticipation.





Come & play!


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

Dogs: 151
Cats: 84
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 294*


----------



## gary r (21 Jan 2013)

Jasper the Cocker Spaniel,with my Son Oliver


----------



## Black Country Ste (21 Jan 2013)

Murphy, my parents' 15-month-old Staff.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jan 2013)

Dogs: 153
Cats: 84
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 296*


----------



## Goldcoast (22 Jan 2013)

Lola - sadly no longer with us


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jan 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> Lola - sadly no longer with us


A nice set of pics.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jan 2013)

Snow joke, being a dog in this weather...


----------



## Sara_H (22 Jan 2013)

This is my gormless daft chuff yesterday:





He's loving the snow!

PS to Mathew - you don't need to add him to list, you've already counted him a while back!


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jan 2013)

Sara, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2013)

Lazy Sunday morning ....






Must clean those cupboard doors ....


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jan 2013)

Still got snow on the ground ... still an idiot ...


----------



## Sara_H (28 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Sara, he's gorgeous!


Well, I think so, but I am biased.

Still, he needs good looks to make up for lack of brains!


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Jan 2013)

That's what Mrs Rockaay says....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2013)

Coffee Joe, great photos. I find our Whippet almost impossible to snap.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jan 2013)

Each one of those had 8 or 9 duff counterparts. But it helps that she's a Lab and not a whippet!


----------



## Crackle (29 Jan 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Coffee Joe, great photos. I find our Whippet almost impossible to snap.


Freeze dry him first


----------



## Crackle (29 Jan 2013)

Just throw the ball!







Don't count him Mathew, I'm sure the dozy bugger is in already. I have the memory of a goldfish.

Don't count him Mathew, I'm sure the.........


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jan 2013)

Thought fans of this thread might appreciate this, sent over by a NZ reli this am. I have seen it before - you probably have too - but that was a while back, and it certainly bears repeat viewing...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2013)

Crackle said:


> Freeze dry him first


Good advice is always gladly received, Crackle!


----------



## edwardd67 (29 Jan 2013)




----------



## Crackle (29 Jan 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Good advice is always gladly received, Crackle!


I'm taking that positively, which is, I'm sure, how you meant it!


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2013)

Crackle said:


> I'm taking that positively, which is, I'm sure, how you meant it!


 How else


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Feb 2013)




----------



## coffeejo (6 Feb 2013)

Not my best effort but I like the way my dog's doing an emergency stop over the tennis ball she was chasing!


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Feb 2013)

Dogs: 157
Cats: 85
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 301*
Passed 300! Well done guys.


----------



## Arch (6 Feb 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Not my best effort but I like the way my dog's doing an emergency stop over the tennis ball she was chasing!
> 
> View attachment 18626


 
Brilliant, a total Endo...


----------



## The Brewer (6 Feb 2013)

Busta in the snow yesterday morning


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Feb 2013)

Dogs: 158
Cats: 85
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 302*


----------



## MichaelM (24 Feb 2013)

Our old wise one went to the bridge on Nov 13, bye pal.






We had a new addition 2 weeks ago, she was a stray in Ireland. She was very nervous and timid, but is settling in well.

Roxy:






Playing with her new roomies:











Big brother


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Feb 2013)

Dogs: 161
Cats: 85
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1

*Total count: 305*


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Feb 2013)

MichaelM said:


> Our old wise one went to the bridge on Nov 13, bye pal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look happy!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Mar 2013)

How about a totally badass video?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cuYsX3aOhc


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> How about a totally badass video?
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cuYsX3aOhc



What did you mount the camera to when he had it in his mouth?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (4 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> What did you mount the camera to when he had it in his mouth?


 
His ball has a hole in it so I used a [tripod mounting bolt](http://www.quadrocopter.com/assets/images/kameraschraube_alu.jpg) and put it on the inside and then screwed it into the camera, it was upside down but I flipped the footage in editing. Does that make sense?!


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> His ball has a hole in it so I used a [tripod mounting bolt](http://www.quadrocopter.com/assets/images/kameraschraube_alu.jpg) and put it on the inside and then screwed it into the camera, it was upside down but I flipped the footage in editing. Does that make sense?!


So does the Roam have a standard threaded tripod mount hole?
One of these:


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (4 Mar 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> So does the Roam have a standard threaded tripod mount hole?
> One of these:


 

Yes


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Yes


I have just had some money through from Youtube so I was thinking of buying a new camera to replace my ContourHD. I was then going to get a contour mount (here) and have a rear facing one.
The options are a Roam 2 or a Drift HD720. Roam is a bit better IMHO.


----------



## Dan Allison (4 Mar 2013)

Toby. 

Jack russell X Springer


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Mar 2013)

Recent addition to the household - Angela...


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Mar 2013)

Dogs: 162
Cats: 85
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 1
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1

*Total count: 307*


----------



## Shortmember (5 Mar 2013)




----------



## laurence (27 Jun 2013)

meet Patti (L) and Ray (R) my two new Viper Geckos. this is about as big as they get.,,


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Jun 2013)

Dogs: 162
Cats: 86
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 2
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 2

*Total count: 311*


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jun 2013)

Another 3 to the cat tally:

Bramble, Ivan [the Terrible], Jasper (& Ivan)


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Jun 2013)

Dogs: 162
Cats: 89
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 2
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 2

*Total count: 314*


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jun 2013)

laurence said:


> meet Patti (L) and Ray (R) my two new Viper Geckos. this is about as big as they get.,,


 
They're gorgeous


----------



## laurence (27 Jun 2013)

hopless500 said:


> They're gorgeous


 
thanks... i only went into the shop for a look around. i'd never seen these before and fell in love.


----------



## Joffey (27 Jun 2013)

My dog Alfie likes the beer!


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Jun 2013)

Dogs: 163
Cats: 89
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 2
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 2

*Total count: 315*


----------



## Inertia (28 Jun 2013)

Joffey said:


> View attachment 25400
> 
> 
> My dog Alfie likes the beer!


haha, cute, it looks like his ears are defying gravity


----------



## s7ephanie (28 Jun 2013)

My Fred, also have a mini pin and a cat


----------



## Piemaster (28 Jun 2013)

Lily


----------



## Steve Malkin (28 Jun 2013)

Sally is fed up today because it's peeing down outside and walkies has been postponed...


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Its a shame cats dont eat that much in one go (mine eats about 5 crunchies and then goes away). She also licks all the jelly off the food that we give her and doesnt eat the meat. *She is a*n odd *cat*.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2013)

My gorgeous Milo in the snow (died just over a year ago and I'm still ) he was only just coming up to 4 years old 
and
Pebbles (aka Weebicus Caticus) who got to the ripe old age of 21 and a half


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jun 2013)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 25413
> View attachment 25414
> 
> My gorgeous Milo in the snow (*died just over a year ago and I'm still* ) he was only just coming up to 4 years old
> ...


I know what you mean. Caught myself talking to a neighbour about things "our dogs" do. Should have been commenting in the singular.


----------



## on the road (28 Jun 2013)

Steve Malkin said:


> Sally is fed up today because it's peeing down outside and walkies has been postponed...
> View attachment 25411


Are you scared to go out in the rain?


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Jun 2013)

Dogs: 165
Cats: 92
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 2
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 2

*Total count: 320*


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I know what you mean. Caught myself talking to a neighbour about things "our dogs" do. Should have been commenting in the singular.


 
It's impossible. I've had to walk away from the laptop and do something else cause the keyboard was getting soggy  Stupid, but there you go....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jun 2013)

hopless500 said:


> It's impossible. I've had to walk away from the laptop and do something else cause the keyboard was getting soggy  Stupid, but there you go....


Apologies. That reaction wasn't what I'd intended.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Apologies. That reaction wasn't what I'd intended.


----------



## Sara_H (28 Jun 2013)

Steve Malkin said:


> Sally is fed up today because it's peeing down outside and walkies has been postponed...
> View attachment 25411


 
Get yourself out - Me and my daft chuff have been for a lovely long walk in the rain - it's refreshing!


----------



## on the road (28 Jun 2013)

Agree, get yourself some waterproofs and go out in the rain. If it's raining that won't put me off taking my dog out in the rain, although I seem to be the only one happy to go out in the rain, my dog puts on her sad face when out in the rain


----------



## Puddles (28 Jun 2013)

This would be Mr Major Arcana - who is the most brainless dog in the entire world!


----------



## ThinAir (28 Jun 2013)

James. Most stubborn animal in the world.


----------



## Steve Malkin (28 Jun 2013)

on the road said:


> Agree, get yourself some waterproofs and go out in the rain. If it's raining that won't put me off taking my dog out in the rain, although I seem to be the only one happy to go out in the rain, my dog puts on her sad face when out in the rain


 

I'm glad to report that normal service was resumed as soon as the rain eased off and Sally got her walk. Didn't take her long to get soaked as soon as we made it to the river though...


----------



## Sara_H (28 Jun 2013)

Puddles said:


> This would be Mr Major Arcana - who is the most brainless dog in the entire world!
> 
> View attachment 25445


 
EXCUUUUUUUUSE ME! I think you'll find my daft chuff is the cyclechat official most brainless dog in the whole world!


----------



## Puddles (28 Jun 2013)

This happened to Maj at the week-end except he ran round the garden with the outside bit stuck round his neck (Mum was not amused & I had to replace the cat flap) 

At his favourite walk there is a big metal gate to get through he runs into it head first every single time, would not mind if he did it once then stopped but he will do it over & over again until you stop him


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2013)

Picked up this little puppy last week, beauty ain't it.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Picked up this little puppy last week, beauty ain't it.
> 
> View attachment 25457


 
it's a lesser-spotted white-edged geeeeeee-tar!


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Jun 2013)

Dogs: 167
Cats: 93
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 2
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 2

*Total count: 323*


----------



## PaulSecteur (28 Jun 2013)

Doseone said:


> Taken about half an hour ago, _*shame I cut her feet off but she wouldn't sit still!*_
> 
> View attachment 15868


 
I suppose cutting her feet of would get her to stay still...But a little harsh, no?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Dogs: 167
> Cats: 93
> Fish: 15
> Rocks: 1
> ...


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Jun 2013)

Dogs: 167
Cats: 93
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 6
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 2
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 2
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 324*


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Jun 2013)

Tut, tut TBM


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Tut, tut TBM



You've got a shrimp on the list, my axe is more of a pet than a brainless stir fry ingredient.


----------



## A11an (29 Jun 2013)




----------



## kipster (29 Jun 2013)

Our 11 year old rescued collie cross


----------



## Stephen brown (29 Jun 2013)

Jenny, not the best picture






58 kilos of grumpiness


----------



## Sara_H (29 Jun 2013)

A11an said:


> View attachment 25479


 
Who's that? He/She's very cute!


----------



## Sara_H (29 Jun 2013)

kipster said:


> Our 11 year old rescued collie cross
> View attachment 25481


 
Good ears!


----------



## A11an (29 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Who's that? He/She's very cute!


 

Alfie, our 4 year old Cockapoo


----------



## Sara_H (29 Jun 2013)

A11an said:


> Alfie, our 4 year old Cockapoo


 
He's gorgeous!


----------



## fossala (29 Jun 2013)

Hayley





Hal (Old picture of me (2 years old! Don't laugh)





Ali





Sparrow





I have another cat (tabby again) called Miso but I can't find a pic on my PC.

Snake, he does have a name but the misses named him and it's some Japanese name I can't remember ever.


----------



## A11an (29 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> He's gorgeous!



Thank you, he knows it too!


----------



## laurence (1 Jul 2013)

fossala said:


> I have another cat (tabby again) called Miso but I can't find a pic on my PC.
> 
> Snake, he does have a name but the misses named him and it's some Japanese name I can't remember ever.


Hoorah! another snakey for the clan!!!! that's a lovely Corn Snake.


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Jul 2013)

Dogs: 171
Cats: 96
Fish: 15
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 2
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 333*


----------



## colly (15 Jul 2013)

Sunday afternoon dog fight:


















Got him down at last





now lets get the kids


----------



## Arch (15 Jul 2013)

colly said:


> Sunday afternoon dog fight:
> 
> View attachment 26269


 

Those ears remind me of Piglet when it was a Very Windy Day...


----------



## Gromit (15 Jul 2013)

Kittens!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Jul 2013)

Stephen brown said:


> Jenny, not the best picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Is he melting?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Jul 2013)




----------



## colly (15 Jul 2013)

jazloc said:


> View attachment 26297


Is she/he a Manchester Terrier?


----------



## lozcs (15 Jul 2013)

Marley, 7, so in dog years he just overtook me in age... :-)


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Jul 2013)

Sadly my hamster passed away today


----------



## Stephen brown (15 Jul 2013)

jazloc said:


> Is he melting?



He..........Jenny.....

The fat lump has a lot of excess skin


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jul 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Sadly my hamster passed away today


Sorry to hear that.

My brother used to keep hamsters, I thought they were fun creatures. The one in particular was quite the escape artist.


----------



## colly (15 Jul 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The one in particular was quite the escape artist.


 
My sons both had hamsters and they were forever getting out. At one time we had the pair of them living 'wild' under the floorboards.
The kids used to put small dishes of water and food down between the joists so they wouldn't de-hydrate or starve. We could hear them scrabbling about like a pair of rats. It took about a month to get them both back.

Sorry to hear about your hamster @Cyclist33


----------



## colly (20 Jul 2013)

Some of the fish in my pond.


----------



## Matthew_T (31 Jul 2013)

Dogs: 173
Cats: 98
Fish: 45
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 2
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 367*


----------



## Matthew_T (31 Jul 2013)

colly said:


> Some of the fish in my pond.
> 
> View attachment 26511
> 
> ...


I wont be able to count them. Tell me how many and I will add to the list.


----------



## colly (1 Aug 2013)

30 plus Matthew. Impossible to count. No matter what I say they just won't stay still. Added to that we get fresh babies every year so over population is is definite trend.

I'm considering compulsory birth control. Either that or let the heron have his fill.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Aug 2013)

colly said:


> 30 plus Matthew. Impossible to count. No matter what I say they just won't stay still. Added to that we get fresh babies every year so over population is is definite trend.


I have just added 30 for the meantime.


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Aug 2013)

Come on guys, you must have more pets than this!


----------



## bikepete (5 Aug 2013)




----------



## laurence (11 Aug 2013)

you see, there was a reptile show and i HAD to buy something...

meet Kelly





and Robyn...





they are juvenile Viper Geckos and are teeny, as you can see. fully grown they will not be as big as my finger anyway.


----------



## Mattonsea (11 Aug 2013)

Lurchers Rock


----------



## Mattonsea (11 Aug 2013)

Our lurcher Dixi looking intelligent!!


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Aug 2013)

Think I may have posted one before, but not this one, taken a week or so ago on our trip to Dorset:


----------



## Matthew_T (31 Aug 2013)

Dogs: 173
Cats: 98
Fish: 45
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 4
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 369*


----------



## Puddles (1 Sep 2013)

If you need them all @Matthew_T we have 5 gold fish fish too but I don't have a photo of them so you will have to settle for a very tired Major Arcana you have already counted


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Sep 2013)

Dogs: 173
Cats: 98
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 4
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 374*


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Sep 2013)

Meet Maisie, Our latest addition


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> I have just added 30 for the meantime.



I'm not happy with that - seems like a flagrant distortion of data for the fish-lovers.

One added for a school of fish would've been fairer.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2013)

Lisa21 said:


> Meet Maisie, Our latest addition
> View attachment 28614



Oh my - lovely.

As you know my lad is very sadly no longer with us and we are not yet able to push the button again just yet.

My late Mum's name was also Maisie!

Enjoy your little lady - that's a long gap since your last Weim' too!


----------



## sickboyblue (1 Sep 2013)

Miley..


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Sep 2013)

Dogs: 174
Cats: 99
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 1
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 4
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 376*


----------



## bikepete (2 Sep 2013)

More kittens and some fish:


----------



## Tcr4x4 (2 Sep 2013)

My Eurasier, Sebbe. 





Sebbe in the snow 2013 by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Sebbe in the sun by TCR4x4, on Flickr




TCR_4718 by TCR4x4, on Flickr




TCR_4700 by TCR4x4, on Flickr


Also, our ducks..




Fuji X10 sample images by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## akb (2 Sep 2013)

@Tcr4x4

The first photo is stunning.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Sep 2013)

bikepete said:


> More kittens and some fish:


----------



## Lisa21 (2 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh my - lovely.
> 
> As you know my lad is very sadly no longer with us and we are not yet able to push the button again just yet.
> 
> ...


Thank you Spokey, It is a long gap...... Millie is 7 years old today!! They are partners in crime though and its given Millie a new lease of life. Tinkerbelle the Chihuahua is still the boss tho!!


----------



## Lisa21 (2 Sep 2013)

@Tcr4x4 that is one hell of a dog. He's beautiful xx


----------



## Tcr4x4 (2 Sep 2013)

Lisa21 said:


> @Tcr4x4 that is one hell of a dog. He's beautiful xx




Yes he is, and he knows it!


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Sep 2013)

Dogs: 175
Cats: 99
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 3
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 1
Geckos: 4
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 379*


----------



## Wayne Tully (2 Sep 2013)

Samuel the gerb


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Sep 2013)

Wayne Tully said:


> Samuel the gerb


Thats a brilliant name for a Gerbil!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (2 Sep 2013)

There are some stunning animals here! Well... here goes:

My dearly beloved Sandy:













My Mum's beloved Marley (after Bob Marley):









And then...


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Sep 2013)

Dogs: 185
Cats: 99
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 3
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 2
Geckos: 4
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 390*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Sep 2013)

Some great dog pic's over the last few posts. 

More blooming fish though.

I thought pets were domesticated companion animals (is this right?). If so how are fish domesticated? Can you have a relationship with a goldfish?


----------



## Lisa21 (4 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Some great dog pic's over the last few posts.
> 
> More blooming fish though.
> 
> I thought pets were domesticated companion animals (is this right?). If so how are fish domesticated? Can you have a relationship with a goldfish?


 After the 5th time Maisie woke me up in the night I was beginning to think swapping her for a goldfish would be a REALLY good idea .....


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Sep 2013)

For grumps sake!


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Sep 2013)

Dogs: 185
Cats: 100
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 3
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 1
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 2
Geckos: 4
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 391*


----------



## Rando (7 Sep 2013)

This Is Basil our miniature poodle and he his 8 months old.


----------



## laurence (16 Sep 2013)

Boo and Luna, the new baby Viper Geckos... bringing the family of geckos to 6 now...









yes, that is a £1 coin


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Sep 2013)

My new hamster (the last one passed away)... introducing Poppy


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> My new hamster (the last one passed away)... introducing Poppy
> View attachment 29399


They are lovely little animals. It's a shame they don't live a bit longer. I remember being upset a few times as a kid when they passed away.


----------



## bikepete (6 Oct 2013)

Kittens growing fast!


----------



## hopless500 (6 Oct 2013)

bikepete said:


> Kittens growing fast!


----------



## bikepete (12 Oct 2013)

File under C for cat or K for kitten?


----------



## ScotiaLass (12 Oct 2013)

Kitties!!!!


----------



## ScotiaLass (12 Oct 2013)

Oskar, my beloved GSD


----------



## hopless500 (12 Oct 2013)

bikepete said:


> File under C for cat or K for kitten?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2013)

House guest for the weekend ...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> aaah, Colin, what a sweet pooch


My sister now has a big smile on her face - I said I would see how long it was before somebody 'Liked' the picture!


----------



## KEEF (12 Oct 2013)

I'm always being asked "is that your wolf mister"


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> aaah, Colin, what a sweet pooch


Blimey - his fame has spread!


----------



## Doyleyburger (12 Oct 2013)

Frank the tank


----------



## Speicher (12 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> House guest for the weekend ...
> 
> View attachment 30715



Lovely puppy, what breed is it?


----------



## Bryony (12 Oct 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> Hank when he could still run


Love the look on his face!


----------



## oldfatfool (12 Oct 2013)

Bryony said:


> Love the look on his face!



Unfortunately The Hank Man succumbed to his ailments last winter


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2013)

Speicher said:


> Lovely puppy, what breed is it?


He's a Border Terrier.

He's sleeping off his busy day now.


----------



## Bryony (12 Oct 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> Unfortunately The Hank Man succumbed to his ailments last winter


Aww I'm so sorry


----------



## Bryony (3 Nov 2013)

Shredder no longer with us 





Splinter (still alive and kicking lol)




Snuggled together




Jackson




Charlie, for some reason both our cats like sleeping on their backs!


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Nov 2013)

Dogs: 190
Cats: 102
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 3
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 4
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 2
Geckos: 6
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 403*


----------



## laurence (4 Nov 2013)

i'm up to 10 geckos now as i have had 4 hatch... there may be a 5th hatchling, but they are very small and good at hiding.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (5 Nov 2013)

Okay, don't add this post to the tally (unless it's a tally of pictures, not the actual pets themselves).

Here's a picture of my beloved dog after she'd had a nice look over the new bike. Blasted big ring marks get everywhere .





As you can see she's not best pleased about me aiming that torch at her either...


ScotiaLass said:


> Oskar, my beloved GSD



Ha, such a typical GSD facial expression!


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Nov 2013)

Our Ridley. Rescued from BOW in March, just about to turn 1 year old. No idea what he is, but a wonderful creature


----------



## crazyjoe101 (5 Nov 2013)

cosmicbike said:


> Our Ridley. Rescued from BOW in March, just about to turn 1 year old. No idea what he is, but a wonderful creature



Striking looking animal, looks like some German Shepherd there.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Nov 2013)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Striking looking animal, looks like some German Shepherd there.


 
Perhaps, definitely a shepherd of some sort, mixed with, we think, lurcher and maybe a bit of husky. Very long in the leg, tail is husky and the face mask just mixes it all together. He's accurate to his name, bit of a riddle. We've had him 6 1/2 months now, not bad seeing as how my wife wanted him to go back on the first day (her first dog), just needed reassurance that him biting everything was normal. Now he's her dog, and she does the walking, something which has come about through injury to me, but built a wonderful bond between wife & dog


----------



## Bryony (5 Nov 2013)

cosmicbike said:


> Our Ridley. Rescued from BOW in March, just about to turn 1 year old. No idea what he is, but a wonderful creature


He's


----------



## Matthew_T (5 Nov 2013)

Dogs: 191
Cats: 102
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 3
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 4
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 2
Geckos: 6
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 404*


----------



## jhawk (11 Nov 2013)

Not quite a photo, but a recent video...

I was trying to work out... and he came over and did this.


----------



## sazzaa (11 Nov 2013)




----------



## Bryony (11 Nov 2013)

A few more pics of my cat Jackson




When he was a kitten he needed to grow into his ears just a little!




He's grown into them now!




Having cuddles with me (he's a mummy's boy!)


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Nov 2013)

Dogs: 191
Cats: 104
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 3
Horses: 6
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 4
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 2
Geckos: 6
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 406*


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Nov 2013)

Chips gettting bigger!


----------



## laurence (11 Nov 2013)

i am now up to 11 geckos as another hatched over the weekend! this is number 5 of the hatchlings.

anyone want to buy some very cute geckos?


----------



## laurence (11 Nov 2013)

ok, here's the gecko clan...

dad, Ray...




mum, Patti





Cav (small and fast)




Kelly (possible sibling of Cav)





Boo





Luna (possible sibling of Boo)





Binky, the eldest hatchling





Gora





Troy (aka #3)




and Storm (aka #4)




i haven't got any photos of #5 yet. i did say i'd only keep 2 of the hatchlings, so Troy and Storm only have temporary names as i'm trying to not get too attached to them.


----------



## laurence (11 Nov 2013)

here is hatchling #5 (gecko 11)





rubbish photo as it was taken under LED light


----------



## bikepete (12 Nov 2013)

Sisters snuggling on the cat tree:





Meg on Gromit's lap tucked up warm in the granny blanket :-)


----------



## Linford (12 Nov 2013)

We have had Ebony for 7 years and done a lot with her in that time with Show Jumping, hacking, Cross Country, etc. She came to us as a basket case which had been bounced around yard after yard, and had developed behavioural issues due to being so insecure.The hardest part of pet ownership is having to say goodbye to them  . She is a lovely old girl and very gentle as she is settled with us, but her teeth are knackered now, giving her pain all the time, and she can't graze which is making her look like a charity case as she has lost so much condition. We are having her PTS tomorrow as we don't want to see her starve to death over the winter (which is where she is going)
It is absolutely the right thing to do for her, but it doesn't make the decision any easier


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> We have had Ebony for 7 years and done a lot with her in that time with Show Jumping, hacking, Cross Country, etc. She came to us as a basket case which had been bounced around yard after yard, and had developed behavioural issues due to being so insecure.The hardest part of pet ownership is having to say goodbye to them  . She is a lovely old girl and very gentle as she is settled with us, but her teeth are knackered now, giving her pain all the time, and she can't graze which is making her look like a charity case as she has lost so much condition. We are having her PTS tomorrow as we don't want to see her starve to death over the winter (which is where she is going)
> It is absolutely the right thing to do for her, but it doesn't make the decision any easier


 I'm sorry to hear about this Linford.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Nov 2013)

Bryony said:


> A few more pics of my cat Jackson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gorgeous 
Funny how bits of them are always oversized. Ivan's taken a year and a half to anything like grow into his tail. His ears caught up a little earlier!


----------



## hopless500 (12 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> We have had Ebony for 7 years and done a lot with her in that time with Show Jumping, hacking, Cross Country, etc. She came to us as a basket case which had been bounced around yard after yard, and had developed behavioural issues due to being so insecure.The hardest part of pet ownership is having to say goodbye to them  . She is a lovely old girl and very gentle as she is settled with us, but her teeth are knackered now, giving her pain all the time, and she can't graze which is making her look like a charity case as she has lost so much condition. We are having her PTS tomorrow as we don't want to see her starve to death over the winter (which is where she is going)
> It is absolutely the right thing to do for her, but it doesn't make the decision any easier


Fab pictures Linf. So sorry you are going to have to do that...


----------



## Matthew_T (12 Nov 2013)

Dogs: 191
Cats: 106
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 3
Horses: 7
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 4
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 2
Geckos: 17
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 420*


----------



## Linford (12 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2764720, member: 9609"]Best of luck their Linf, it's heartbreaking dealing with ill pets

Curious - how do you know when a horse is in pain ? (dogs seem to pant alot)[/quote]
You can see it on her face when she eats,, and she is dropping her mixed food. Horses need to graze for up to 16 hours a day, and she can't chew what she puts in her mouth now.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> You can see it on her face when she eats,, and she is dropping her mixed food. Horses need to graze for up to 16 hours a day, and she can't chew what she puts in her mouth now.


How old is she Linf??


----------



## Linford (12 Nov 2013)

hopless500 said:


> How old is she Linf??


24 or 25


----------



## hopless500 (12 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> 24 or 25


Ok. That's a pretty darned good age


----------



## hopless500 (12 Nov 2013)

Shame she is dropping food. I guess soaked hay/silage etc would be just as difficult for her


----------



## Linford (12 Nov 2013)

It is also £500 per tooth to have it done and she probably wouldn't survive it...or still have the ability to chew afterwards. It is the end for many grazing animals which live that long tbh


----------



## Linford (12 Nov 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Shame she is dropping food. I guess soaked hay/silage etc would be just as difficult for her



She can't chew haylage. Only hay now but hurts to do it


----------



## hopless500 (12 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> She can't chew haylage. Only hay now but hurts to do it


Awww. Such a shame.....


----------



## Linford (13 Nov 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Awww. Such a shame.....



And now she is in a better place


----------



## hopless500 (13 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> And now she is in a better place


----------



## jayonabike (13 Nov 2013)

I think the dog's been at the whisky again.


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2013)

jayonabike said:


> I think the dog's been at the whisky again.
> 
> View attachment 32561


 I must have a chat with you about whisky one day Jay. I have been sampling a huge range as a result of a gift my son had and made me share!


----------



## Linford (13 Nov 2013)

hopless500 said:


>



This is probably my favorite pic taken of her with my eldest at a XC course nr Redmarley a few years ago. Daughter said she was ready to go today. she was very calm, and my daughter stayed with her to the end. Our other mare will miss her. They have been closest of fields mates for 7 years. Still she had what was the best of summers we have experienced and had a good run. It was her time, and it would have been inhuman to leave it any longer, and the vet agreed with that when they came today. We did right by her, but it still doesn't make it any easier. She was a good un


----------



## laurence (13 Nov 2013)

sorry for the loss, Linford.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> This is probably my favorite pic taken of her with my eldest at a XC course nr Redmarley a few years ago. Daughter said she was ready to go today. she was very calm, and my daughter stayed with her to the end. Our other mare will miss her. They have been closest of fields mates for 7 years. Still she had what was the best of summers we have experienced and had a good run. It was her time, and it would have been inhuman to leave it any longer, and the vet agreed with that when they came today. We did right by her, but it still doesn't make it any easier. She was a good un


Aw 'eck. 
You're right, but I'm snivelling


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Nov 2013)

I'm sorry to have to report that Busby died yesterday at the age of 14.

Since early on Saturday morning he'd been suffering a recurrance of Idiopathic Vestibular Syndrome which is an inner ear condition that causes a very distressing sickness and loss of balance/coordination. This is apparently quite common in older dogs but is something that they generally recover from and indeed yesterday morning he was looking much better and was hungry.

Unfortunately a little while after he'd eaten a bit more at lunch time, he brought it back up and half an hour later was gasping for breath. An emergency trip to the vet was arranged but the diagnosis wasn't good. Following discussion with the vet it was decided that trying to keep him going with only a slim chance of recovery was not the best move and he was put to sleep.

He has been buried next to Beattie in a spot where he won't get disturbed.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Nov 2013)

How are you doing today?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Nov 2013)

coffeejo said:


> How are you doing today?


A lot less  thanks. It's going to take quite a while to get used to not tripping over a dog everytime I turn round.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Nov 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 32765
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to have to report that Busby died yesterday at the age of 14.
> ...



So Sorry


----------



## hopless500 (19 Nov 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 32765
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to have to report that Busby died yesterday at the age of 14.
> ...


He was gorgeous Phil. to you.


----------



## Frood42 (19 Nov 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm sorry to have to report that Busby died yesterday at the age of 14.


 
 
.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Nov 2013)

Thanks. It's appreciated.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Nov 2013)

Thanks for that TMN. It's a help to be able to share with people who understand.


----------



## gavgav (19 Nov 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 32765
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to have to report that Busby died yesterday at the age of 14.
> ...


----------



## Peter Armstrong (19 Nov 2013)




----------



## Matthew_T (19 Nov 2013)

Dogs: 192
Cats: 106
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 3
Horses: 7
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 4
Chickens: 1
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 2
Geckos: 17
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 421*


----------



## Lisa21 (2 Dec 2013)

Linford said:


> We have had Ebony for 7 years and done a lot with her in that time with Show Jumping, hacking, Cross Country, etc. She came to us as a basket case which had been bounced around yard after yard, and had developed behavioural issues due to being so insecure.The hardest part of pet ownership is having to say goodbye to them  . She is a lovely old girl and very gentle as she is settled with us, but her teeth are knackered now, giving her pain all the time, and she can't graze which is making her look like a charity case as she has lost so much condition. We are having her PTS tomorrow as we don't want to see her starve to death over the winter (which is where she is going)
> It is absolutely the right thing to do for her, but it doesn't make the decision any easier


Oh no, this is so sad. Its a terribly hard and heartbreaking decision to have to make. Its wonderful that she has known happiness with you though, and her days of being passed from pillar to post ended when you found her. It really annoys me when people chop and change horses as though they were cars. She beautiful, you should be proud xx


----------



## Justiffa (6 Dec 2013)

This is Toffee Latte… he's my 2 yo tomcat.

Whenever i take him for a spin, he's both excited & anxious at the same time.
t





His favourite pastime is eating….and sleeping lol


----------



## Sara_H (15 Dec 2013)

The daft idiot says Merry Christmas, CycleChatters!


----------



## Justiffa (18 Dec 2013)

This is Pi'e (pronounced as the letters 'P' & 'E') the half blind rooster (one eye only). He's the beloved pet of a close friend and although many would think its normal for such things to happen here in asia, thats not really the case. as u can see he is very very friendly & extremely trusting…. he was actually snoozing in my arms when this pic was taken lol.


----------



## jhawk (2 Jan 2014)

Here's a picture of Dave, our newest addition. Wearing the Cone of Shame because he won't stop licking a wound! He got stuck...




Here's another of him and Akaya.




And a final one of him cowering behind me as we go snowshoeing on a river!


----------



## jazzkat (2 Jan 2014)

The girls are growing up quickly! They'll be eight months old in a weeks time.




Though next week they'll look a bit less smug as they are going in to be speyed and chipped.


----------



## A Cyclist (2 Jan 2014)

here is Bolt, he is more my daughter's pet, but everyone in the family loves him.

he is a Russian Campbell dwarf hamster.


----------



## palinurus (2 Jan 2014)

Another one of Boushti the cat.


----------



## laurence (2 Jan 2014)

i had another 2 Viper Geckos hatch over xmas...





my total is now 14! - 6 bought and 8 hatched.

anyone want to buy one or more?


----------



## Sara_H (2 Jan 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thanks for that TMN. It's a help to be able to share with people who understand.


Sad News. When my cat died 18 months ago the first few weeks were very strange. I'd had her for 19 years, not having her took some getting used to.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Sad News. When my cat died 18 months ago the first few weeks were very strange. I'd had her for 19 years, not having her took some getting used to.


Yes, it is strange. Am just about getting used to not having a dog around now, but there's still the odd moment when I'm checking to make sure I'm not going to step on anyone.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Feb 2014)

I made the mistake of looking at the Battersea website yesterday, and today ended up looking at this fella as a playmate for Ridley





Needless to say he was a delight, so pending a chat with their vet, and the usual doggy introductions, looks like we will be a 2 dog household


----------



## jhawk (6 Feb 2014)

So, caught him mid-yawn!


----------



## compo (6 Feb 2014)

My wife lost her little Yorkie cross a few weeks ago. The house seemed so empty. Via word of mouth we were able to rehome this little lady who has settled in unbelievably well. She has lived outside for much of her 18 months, but only took about 5 minutes for her to find the delights of a sofa. All that remains is to convince her she is a dog and not a meerkat. I am not a lover of small dogs but must admit I am taken with this one.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Mar 2014)

From left to right, Max (8 years old) Clyde (6 months) and his twin sister Bonnie.

My wife was worried that Max wouldn't take to the new arrivals, and after a week they were on the way back to my friend we'd rehoused them from. We were half-way to her house when I was told to turn the car around as 'kitten magic' had been worked. Two days later, I came through to this after a morning shower.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Mar 2014)

For some very strange reason this cat of mine likes to climb into the fridge! There was me thinking cats like snoozing in the warmth.


----------



## surfdude (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2014)

surfdude said:


>



Ahhhh.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2014)

surfdude said:


>


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 Mar 2014)




----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


>



£65.00 for a lab? That's cheap.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2014)

Tia, my Siamese.





and Millie my Lab/Springer cross


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> £65.00 for a lab? That's cheap.


 
He picked up a bone from one shelf, then climbed under another to eat it.


----------



## Donger (24 Mar 2014)

My dysfunctional telly addict cats, Archie & Daisy.


----------



## Cubist (24 Mar 2014)

compo said:


> My wife lost her little Yorkie cross a few weeks ago. The house seemed so empty. Via word of mouth we were able to rehome this little lady who has settled in unbelievably well. She has lived outside for much of her 18 months, but only took about 5 minutes for her to find the delights of a sofa. All that remains is to convince her she is a dog and not a meerkat. I am not a lover of small dogs but must admit I am taken with this one.


 
She is just gorgeous! I had a terrier cross rescue that looked very similar to that, and she used to sit up like that to look for squirrels!


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Mar 2014)

Dogs: 200
Cats: 117
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 3
Horses: 7
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 5
Chickens: 2
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 2
Geckos: 19
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 445*


----------



## compo (26 Mar 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Dogs: 200
> Cats: 117
> Fish: 50
> Rocks: 1
> ...



Time you discovered girls.


----------



## vernon (26 Mar 2014)

Matthew_T said:


> Dogs: 200
> Cats: 117
> Fish: 50
> Rocks: 1
> ...



Has this list been corrected for 'hatches, matches and despatches'?


----------



## IDMark2 (26 Mar 2014)

Was that pets or a menu?

Anyway, this is Thomas, my (actually came with the Mrs as a package deal) Lakeland Terrier. Unfortunately now he's whiter, more blind and more deaf than when this picture was taken... I'm just going out to walk him now.


----------



## accountantpete (26 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2995146, member: 259"]Welcome Lola - before she jumped in the pond and got covered with stinking mud 

View attachment 40750
[/QUOTE]

Is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2014)

Bear - my hamster 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw1KZN83EAXaZDNtamw3X3RSS0k/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Mar 2014)

Dogs: 201
Cats: 117
Fish: 50
Rocks: 1
Tortoise: 1
Bearded dragons: 2
Guinea Pigs: 2
Birds: 1 (not quite a pet)
Ducks: 3
Horses: 7
Rats: 4
Hamsters: 6
Chickens: 2
Ferrets: 2
Snakes: 7
Frogs: 2
Spiders: 3
Mantis Shrimp: 1
Meerkats: 3
Women: 1
Pigs: 4
Rabbits: 3
Scorpions: 1
Gerbils: 2
Geckos: 19
Gretsch Rancher: 1 (not a pet!)

*Total count: 447*


----------



## jhawk (12 May 2014)

The following are several pictures of Dave and Akaya. (Mostly Akaya, as he's the 'supermodel' one - pretty, but not too bright).


----------



## luckyfox (12 May 2014)

The fluffy gang, clockwise: Charlie, Alfie, Tom, Fat cat and Ginger.


----------



## Bryony (12 May 2014)

My cat has taken up cycling too!


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (15 May 2014)

This is one of my most favourite photos.

The dog on the left is my Broxi (aka Fox), a rescue pup from when I lived in Belfast.
The dog on the right was our family dog, Max (aka Maxiumus Wussus), he passed away two years ago, but will always remain with us.

The second photo is of my Mum's dog, Snoopy (aka Dufus), not much to this one, apart from he's as stubborn as he is ignorant (and he's not reached the deaf stage yet).

Other than the two woofs, my Mum has an assortment of Ball Pythons and carpet snakes, whereas I have a couple of bearded dragons.


----------



## jhawk (17 May 2014)

Dave... being awful cute.




Shame I didn't get pictures, but last night - he was sat there, panting with his mouth open, and you'd look at him and do the same thing - he'd then stop... Deadpan expression of seriousness on his face. As if saying, "Stop it. Stop making fun of me!" It was hilarious.


----------



## flissh (17 May 2014)

Tilly, my Grand-dog. My Son and his partner moved to Oz. and took her with them  I really miss her. (I miss them too, obviously!)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 May 2014)

flissh said:


> Tilly, my Grand-dog. My Son and his partner moved to Oz. and took her with them  I really miss her. (I miss them too, obviously!)


The image isn't showing for me.


----------



## flissh (17 May 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The image isn't showing for me.


 I don't know why.


----------



## jhawk (23 May 2014)

When they're not fighting, or sleeping at opposite ends of the house...


----------



## bikepete (5 Jun 2014)

Did someone order a kitten?


----------



## jhawk (27 Jun 2014)

Here's a selection of photos of Dave, and a video of the aforementioned moments when he'd pant - and then stop. Enjoy!

He had a growth on his leg that was removed and he wouldn't stop licking it. So out comes the cone of shame... What followed...


Yes, he's stuck between the sofa and the chest. We wanted to free him, really, we did. But it was just too hilarious... Hopped down from the sofa *bang* and stuck... Ten minutes of absolutely pi**ing ourselves...


"How in the hell did you manage that?" He seemed to say...


----------



## jhawk (27 Jun 2014)

And here's the video...Seriously, he'll be panting, and you copy him. And he does this...


----------



## jhawk (27 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3151555, member: 259"]Dave is a great name for a dog![/QUOTE]
I agree! We got him just before Christmas.

The other one's named "Akaya", so, from the eccentric to the ordinarily brilliant!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Sep 2014)

I'm pleased to announce that there is a dog in the family again. Not strictly speaking my pet but my sister's. 
Meet Rubens:









He's a cocker/springer spaniel cross and likes biting, chewing, walks, sleeping and running round. Not necessarily in that order. We are trying to discourage the biting.

Having got so used to settled older dogs I'd forgotten quite how manic a puppy can be. He does like people and other dogs though which is a good start. He's going to be fun to have around.


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Sep 2014)

Mr Chomper, our 8 year old Jack Russell


----------



## Rezillo (17 Nov 2014)

Our ex-feral cat, Freyr who spend the first six months of his life fending for himself in the countryside round our house. He was Freya until he got tame enough to be picked up to confirm what our noses had detected.


----------



## jhawk (6 Dec 2014)

Not a photo, but a video I found of when poor Dave had the cone of shame...



Hilarious.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Dec 2014)

jhawk said:


> Not a photo, but a video I found of when poor Dave had the cone of shame...
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious.



Aw, poor wee Dave!


----------



## Mrs M (6 Dec 2014)

Our wee Tommy! Doing yoga.


----------



## jhawk (6 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Aw, poor wee Dave!








Not as poor as this wee Dave... This was taken after he'd hopped down off the seatee and got stuck. We managed to stop laughing, un-stuck him from that predicament, and then he walked into the chair...


----------



## Mrs M (6 Dec 2014)

jhawk said:


> View attachment 73661
> 
> 
> Not as poor as this wee Dave... This was taken after he'd hopped down off the seatee and got stuck. We managed to stop laughing, un-stuck him from that predicament, and then he walked into the chair...


Aw, wee toot!


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

My boys........Barney & Angus.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> View attachment 74090
> View attachment 74091
> My boys........Barney & Angus.


Gorgeous boys!


----------



## Stu Smith (11 Dec 2014)

Meet Bobby. Best dog in the world


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> View attachment 74090
> View attachment 74091
> My boys........Barney & Angus.


Thanks Mrs M did you mean all 3 of us? Lol


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Thanks Mrs M did you mean all 3 of us? Lol


Ahem, yep, lol


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Ahem, yep, lol


Hee! ya fibber


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Hee! ya fibber


Lol, hubs watching!


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Lol, hubs watching!


HaHa!


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)




----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

Wee Tommy!


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Dec 2014)

Not officially our pet, but this kitten and its mum turned up in our car port about 5 weeks ago. They are wild cats but they have got used to us and enjoy being petted by us but nobody else. The kitten has no fear and will come into the shed and house, whist mum will only sit on the doorstep. We have made them a warm, comfy box in the carport and we feed them every day. Next job is a visit to the vet to get the snip. Costing us a fortune and they are not even ours.

We are not cat people but we cant find a cat home to take them and we wont have them put down as the vet suggested. I Guess we are just lumbered with them.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Not officially our pet, but this kitten and its mum turned up in our car port about 5 weeks ago. They are wild cats but they have got used to us and enjoy being petted by us but nobody else. The kitten has no fear and will come into the shed and house, whist mum will only sit on the doorstep.
> 
> We are not cat people but we cant find a cat home to take them and we wont have them put down as the vet suggested. I Guess we are just lumbered with them.



Put down as vet suggested, some vet!!!!


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

Lumbered??
Blessed, they chose you, must be very special


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Dec 2014)

We actually want one of these. They love cats.......for dinner.


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 74120


awww! beauty, I'm coming back as someones pet, don't they have the life of Riley?


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> awww! beauty, I'm coming back as someones pet, don't they have the life of Riley?


Yep, totally!!
Our 83 year old next door neighbour said he'd love to come back as a cat with us, until I told him 1st visit would be to the vet for "the chop" lol.


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Yep, totally!!
> Our 83 year old next door neighbour said he'd love to come back as a cat with us, until I told him 1st visit would be to the vet for "the chop" lol.


Lol  I never thought of that!!!


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 74120


This is the wee guy in his "fort" lol.
Suppose to be painted then put outside as his winter shelter.
May need to get another one for inside use?


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

Rezillo said:


> Our ex-feral cat, Freyr who spend the first six months of his life fending for himself in the countryside round our house. He was Freya until he got tame enough to be picked up to confirm what our noses had detected.
> 
> View attachment 61933



I had a cat just like your little one.
Adopted him when he was left in the flat I bought in 1987, previous folks had rented and abandoned him.
He was the most affectionate, gutsy wee guy I have ever met.
Had him for 16 years


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> This is the wee guy in his "fort" lol.
> Suppose to be painted then put outside as his winter shelter.
> May need to get another one for inside use?


Nice fort, such luxury, Tommy looks like he might be spending a bit of time indoors if it's a bad winter.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Nice fort, such luxury, Tommy looks like he might be spending a bit of time indoors if it's a bad winter.


Bargain fort! Less than 40 bucks from Zooplus.
Wee guy does whatever he likes, stay in/out his choice.
Got him from rescue centre and he'd had a crap life before, landed on his paws BIG TIME with us.
Adorable wee guy


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

Lilmo said:


> View attachment 74125
> View attachment 74125


Aw, lovely!!!!


----------



## Twinks (11 Dec 2014)




----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Bargain fort! Less than 40 bucks from Zooplus.
> Wee guy does whatever he likes, stay in/out his choice.
> Got him from rescue centre and he'd had a crap life before, landed on his paws BIG TIME with us.
> Adorable wee guy


That's lovely, I do voluntary work at a rescue home for dogs and it's just lovely when you see them being re-homed.
There are a lot of kind people out there (as well as the other sort)


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Lilmo said:


> View attachment 74135


Beauty photo


----------



## Twinks (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Beauty photo


Thankyou, that's Dancer my horse and the boys Herbie and Marco.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> That's lovely, I do voluntary work at a rescue home for dogs and it's just lovely when you see them being re-homed.
> There are a lot of kind people out there (as well as the other sort)


Hub and I are going to Lanzarote in March, always visit SARA, the local cat/dog rescue centre, totally charity funded.
Always give them a wee donation, plus always ready for dog walking duties, go along and take a doggie each for a walk, then return for "another one" 
Best doggie I took out was a wee brindle Staffie, so wanted to take her home.
Lanzarote is our chill holiday, no cycling, golf, etc.
BUT
Just love our visits to SARA and helpin out


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Hub and I are going to Lanzarote in March, always visit SARA, the local cat/dog rescue centre, totally charity funded.
> Always give them a wee donation, plus always ready for dog walking duties, go along and take a doggie each for a walk, then return for "another one"
> Best doggie I took out was a wee brindle Staffie, so wanted to take her home.
> Lanzarote is our chill holiday, no cycling, golf, etc.
> ...


Well done you two........love that


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Lilmo said:


> Thankyou, that's Dancer my horse and the boys Herbie and Marco.


They 3 beauties


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Well done you two........love that


Will post pics when we get there!!
Best time was for us "cat lovers"
They have an area for the cats, open aviary area with trees, etc for climbing, then a room with sofas, etc for chillin!
Went in to the chillin room, wee tabby jumped on my back then followed me everywhere, all the cats came to say hi even the wee fat one with a giant body and wee leggies!
When we were leaving the wee tabby was looking out the window, watching us disappear, blubbed at that sight!
Great place, looking forward to return visit!!


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Will post pics when we get there!!
> Best time was for us "cat lovers"
> They have an area for the cats, open aviary area with trees, etc for climbing, then a room with sofas, etc for chillin!
> Went in to the chillin room, wee tabby jumped on my back then followed me everywhere, all the cats came to say hi even the wee fat one with a giant body and wee leggies!
> ...


Fantastic, all they want is a bit of love.
What does SARA stand for? that's my wife's name and that's how she spells it.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Fantastic, all they want is a bit of love.
> What does SARA stand for? that's my wife's name and that's how she spells it.


Yep, totally, not,sure what SARA, stands for, just google SARA Lanzarote 
Last visit there was a lassie type dog wandering about reception, wearing a "lampshade" horrible skin condition, when waiting at reception this wee doggie layed her head on my knee and just looked up at me, phewwww
Took our wee dogs out,then came back for last,time as going home next day.
Wee lassie was there and stood at gate watching as we left till next time, not ashamed to say wept for the little one.


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Yep, totally, not,sure what SARA, stands for, just google SARA Lanzarote
> Last visit there was a lassie type dog wandering about reception, wearing a "lampshade" horrible skin condition, when waiting at reception this wee doggie layed her head on my knee and just looked up at me, phewwww
> Took our wee dogs out,then came back for last,time as going home next day.
> Wee lassie was there and stood at gate watching as we left till next time, not ashamed to say wept for the little one.


Yeah does break your heart leaving them behind.
when are you going back?


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> Yeah does break your heart leaving them behind.
> when are you going back?


Yep, going back in March.
Go every day that take the doggies for a walk, hopefully visit the felines too.
When we were there last time there was a German lady getting to know her wee dog as shipping over in a few weeks. 
Not really and option for uk dwellers though.
(Tommy is a spoiled wee guy though so only mum and dad available, no probs


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

B


Mrs M said:


> Yep, going back in March.
> Go every day that take the doggies for a walk, hopefully visit the felines too.
> When we were there last time there was a German lady getting to know her wee dog as shipping over in a few weeks.
> Not really and option for uk dwellers though.
> (Tommy is a spoiled wee guy though so only mum and dad available, no probs


rilliant hope you have a fab time


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> B
> 
> rilliant hope you have a fab time


Thanks, will,post pics, just wish we could bring th little ones home!!


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Thanks, will,post pics, just wish we could bring th little ones home!!


Yep know exactly what you mean


----------



## glenn forger (11 Dec 2014)

Fifty quid that birdtable cost.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2014)

I assume pussycat is expecting them to be delivered at that price?!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2014)

An old photo of Roxy, going into 'spin cycle' after a good hosing down after a muddy walk. (Who, sadly, we had to have put down last year )


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Fifty quid that birdtable cost.


looks just like my wee Rudi, gone but not forgotten!


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 74154
> 
> 
> An old photo of Roxy, going into 'spin cycle' after a good hosing down after a muddy walk. (Who, sadly, we had to have put down last year )


Never to leasy to let go, but sometimes only option


----------



## glenn forger (11 Dec 2014)

Rescue cat. "Jackson". Came with an autobiography from the cat shelter that went;

"I may look like a Smooth Criminal but I promise if you take me home I won't Beat It"


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

The boys on lookout duty.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Rescue cat. "Jackson". Came with an autobiography from the cat shelter that went;
> 
> "I may look like a Smooth Criminal but I promise if you take me home I won't Beat It"


Pics?


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

solitaire said:


> View attachment 74156
> The boys on lookout duty.


The boys are lovely!!


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> The boys are lovely!!


Yeah their good lads, they will be 8 in January.
Where does the time go?


----------



## glenn forger (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Pics?



That's the blighter chilling on the bird table.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Never to leasy to let go, but sometimes only option


Yep, always had cats.
had Charlie longer than hubby, had to take to vet with jaw bone tumour, 19 years old, loved herm,let,the wee girl,go, hub was,devastated,,tears and all


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Never to leasy to let go, but sometimes only option


Yes indeed. She had such a wonderful temperament and the patience of a saint with my children and grandchildren. I must dig out a few more photographs.
We do still miss her.


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

It leaves a huge gap in your life.
Everyday when I get home from work I am the most popular person in the world. (I think it's me not the bonio)
and when you lose a pet you come home to silence and it's just heartbreaking.


----------



## solitaire (11 Dec 2014)

Thanks for a great chat Mrs M early start tomorrow so off to bed, dogs already asleep.
Speak soon hopefully


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Dec 2014)

Posting pics from photo bucket to here with a tablet ?? ..imposible unless you want to put up everything..

try it from lappy later..so much simpler than this android malarky


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Dec 2014)

she's blind and a bit grumpy But this is seasonal and a very Bad Santa!!


----------



## solitaire (12 Dec 2014)




----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Dec 2014)

I may be blind but I know how to find the comfy spots..


----------



## solitaire (17 Dec 2014)

meta lon said:


> View attachment 74590
> 
> 
> 
> I may be blind but I know how to find the comfy spots..


beauty photo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jan 2015)

Buster guarding the pressies on Christmas day


----------



## vernon (1 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Buster guarding the pressies on Christmas day



His collar's slack.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jan 2015)

The wee guy, all partied out!


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2015)

Our little bundle of fur


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2015)

Just looking back through the thread it's a while since I posted photos of Rubens. He's grown a little since September:








Spoiled or what?





He gets on well with my Aunt's dog, Rosie.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2015)

Lullabelle said:


> Our little bundle of fur
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75812



She is such a lady


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just looking back through the thread it's a while since I posted photos of Rubens. He's grown a little since September:
> View attachment 75813
> 
> View attachment 75814
> ...


----------



## jhawk (23 Feb 2015)

We decided to do this for about thirty seconds.






Now we've decided that Dave is going to need a monocle and a top hat if he is to be taken seriously.


----------



## jhawk (25 Apr 2015)

I've finally managed to get video evidence of Akaya being an idiot savant!

Here it is!


----------



## jhawk (29 Apr 2015)

"How can this possibly be comfortable for you, boy?"


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2015)

Recent pic of Thomas


----------



## jhawk (13 May 2015)

Night time...






Day time...


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2015)

Birthday boy, Thomas is 4 today (according to his re homing adoption cert from SSPCA, they just pick an approximate date for insurance purposes)
Been out "patrolling" today, had some of his favourite Sheba, played with his toys, spied on the neighbours, now he is pooped. Happy birthday, wee guy!


----------



## Lullabelle (14 May 2015)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 88885
> Birthday boy, Thomas is 4 today (according to his re homing adoption cert from SSPCA, they just pick an approximate date for insurance purposes)
> Been out "patrolling" today, had some of his favourite Sheba, played with his toys, spied on the neighbours, now he is pooped. Happy birthday, wee guy!




 Happy Birthday Thomas


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2015)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 88885
> Birthday boy, Thomas is 4 today (according to his re homing adoption cert from SSPCA, they just pick an approximate date for insurance purposes)
> Been out "patrolling" today, had some of his favourite Sheba, played with his toys, spied on the neighbours, now he is pooped. Happy birthday, wee guy!


Tia says Happy Birthday Thomas


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2015)

The curious case of the dog and the pasty - cheese, he likes cheese.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> The curious case of the dog and the pasty - cheese, he likes cheese.


Got the focus spot on his gorgeous eyes. Great pic!


----------



## jhawk (14 May 2015)

Here's the big fella in full running order a few years ago!


----------



## TVC (14 May 2015)

Life is so tiring.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2015)

This is duck. She is well.....a duck. She is very fat and lazy. She loves lettuce, and spends most of her time in the Orchard digging up bugs, slugs worms, and anything else that moves


----------



## jhawk (15 May 2015)

Another couple from that same day.

"Yes? What are you looking at?"






Donnie Darko's dog...


----------



## dan_bo (15 May 2015)

Our Etty.


----------



## Fubar (15 May 2015)

Not a great pic but a very rare one of Thomas and Fusge sharing a sofa:


----------



## stephec (15 May 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> This is duck. She is well.....a duck. She is very fat and lazy. She loves lettuce, and spends most of her time in the Orchard digging up bugs, slugs worms, and anything else that moves
> View attachment 88921


You know you'll need to dig that pond a bit deeper before you put the liner in don't you?

No wonder she doesn't look happy.


----------



## stephec (15 May 2015)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 88885
> Birthday boy, Thomas is 4 today (according to his re homing adoption cert from SSPCA, they just pick an approximate date for insurance purposes)
> Been out "patrolling" today, had some of his favourite Sheba, played with his toys, spied on the neighbours, now he is pooped. Happy birthday, wee guy!


That's the best cat bed I've ever seen.

Does he use the stairs properly?


----------



## Mrs M (15 May 2015)

stephec said:


> That's the best cat bed I've ever seen.
> 
> Does he use the stairs properly?


No, he just leaps up. Maybe when he's older though.
It's the Prince Cat Den from Zooplus, price varies but usually just under £40.
Pretty sturdy and easy to put together, plus the wee guy loves it


----------



## tonyg52 (15 May 2015)

Chomsky the GSP


----------



## Cubist (15 May 2015)

Bramble's never happier than when we're off to the quarry to look for some new lines to ride




Although snoozing on Dad's leg is another favourite


----------



## Inertia (20 May 2015)

New member of the family, Whiskeyjack






bryn is still getting used to him


----------



## dan_bo (20 May 2015)




----------



## Hicky (21 May 2015)

The only three stages Ted has.....100 mph.....yep I'll pose.......wheres my bed


----------



## Mrs M (25 May 2015)

"It's ok, I'm just helping with the digging" 
The guilty look says otherwise.


----------



## TreeHuggery (25 May 2015)

Little Moo - selecting a route


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 May 2015)

Happiness is a good run in the fields.

For some reason Rubens likes to go for walks with me but hides under the furniture if anyone else offers to take him out. I've no idea what I do that's different.


----------



## jhawk (14 Jul 2015)

He's a silly boy...


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jul 2015)

Not my dog but a friend's at the weekend.












Laughing Labrador



__ coffeejo
__ 14 Jul 2015



A friend's dog
12 July 2015


----------



## jhawk (3 Sep 2015)

"RAWR RAWR RAWR!"

Scary Dave is not scary at all...


----------



## Spike on a bike (4 Sep 2015)

Miss Maxie all ten stone of her


----------



## jhawk (8 Sep 2015)

He's special...


----------



## TVC (9 Sep 2015)

Merlump when she was cute.


----------



## jhawk (25 Nov 2015)

Apparently, he wants to play peek-a-boo. And needs his claws (nails?) clipping.






*Yawn* Ain't it a hard life...


----------



## Mrs M (26 Dec 2015)

I am looking for mischief, says the face. A rugby tackle and a "monkey bite" coming your way soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2015)

Mrs M said:


> I am looking for mischief, says the face. A rugby tackle and a "monkey bite" coming your way soon.
> View attachment 113905


Lol..........................he's definitely got that look on his face just before they pounce. Love his bib.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Dec 2015)

I call that my cats pickle face because usually within minutes of pulling it she is in a pickle somewhere.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Dec 2015)

Here's my daft bugger with his best pal Bob (my mums dog) out for Christmas Day dog walk. 
Young Bob got so muddy he had to be snuck past the living room for a bath before my mum saw him and had old lady hysterics.


----------



## SD1 (27 Dec 2015)

A proper Christmas present for a dog. Have another in the fridge. To celebrate Mondays. I am not certain what day it is?


----------



## SD1 (27 Dec 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Here's my daft bugger with his best pal Bob (my mums dog) out for Christmas Day dog walk.
> Young Bob got so muddy he had to be snuck past the living room for a bath before my mum saw him and had old lady hysterics.


I don't think one of them looks all that happy!!


----------



## Sara_H (27 Dec 2015)

SD1 said:


> I don't think one of them looks all that happy!!


Which one? The little one's got a squashed snout so that's his default face. He was having the time of his life, he loves his big pal and he's not usually allowed to get muddy - it was a Christmas treat!


----------



## SD1 (27 Dec 2015)

It was the big one. I was thinking he was not entirely happy with your aesthetic values!


----------



## LarryDuff (27 Dec 2015)




----------



## Sara_H (27 Dec 2015)

SD1 said:


> It was the big one. I was thinking he was not entirely happy with your aesthetic values!


Bah! He loves it when he gets tinsel on his collar. It means he's getting a big dinner later on.


----------



## NCFC-Biker (27 Dec 2015)

Here's our dog Barney. He's 9 months old and a right hand full!







Here he is chasing his 12 week old mate Dexter.


----------



## Sara_H (28 Dec 2015)

NCFC-Biker said:


> Here's our dog Barney. He's 9 months old and a right hand full!
> 
> 
> View attachment 114080
> ...


Aw, they're both very cute!


----------



## jhawk (28 Dec 2015)

Rare to get the three of us in one picture!

Discovered that Akaya (big, blonde one) isn't a lap dog.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2015)

jhawk said:


> Rare to get the three of us in one picture!
> 
> Discovered that Akaya (big, blonde one) isn't a lap dog.
> 
> View attachment 114129


Aw cute, (she looks like a lap dog) .


----------



## jhawk (28 Dec 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Aw cute, (she looks like a lap dog) .



He pretends to be sometimes!  He's our supermodel, pretty - but not too bright.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2015)

jhawk said:


> He pretends to be sometimes!  He's our supermodel, pretty - but not too bright.


Oops sorry, he .
Lovely doggies .


----------



## Donger (28 Dec 2015)

Archie and Daisy (brother and sister, believe it or not):


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2015)

Donger said:


> Archie and Daisy (brother and sister, believe it or not):
> View attachment 114140


Gorgeous


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2015)

NCFC-Biker said:


> Here's our dog Barney. He's 9 months old and a right hand full!
> 
> 
> View attachment 114080
> ...


----------



## jhawk (7 Jan 2016)

Took a few with my digital camera!

Inside, finally!






"My name's Akaya, and I'm an addict..."






"Snow's a bit deep!"


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2016)

Here is Coker playing with one of his Christmas presents


----------



## Cubist (31 Jan 2016)

Remember this little scrap of piranha-toothed loveliness? 







Well, 8 weeks later, here she is just about to go on a walk. 



and towelled dry and sleeping it off


----------



## Mrs M (4 Feb 2016)

Sleepy boy, part cat, part kangaroo!


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2016)

Cubist said:


> Remember this little scrap of piranha-toothed loveliness?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simon.r (4 Feb 2016)

New kitten in the house.


----------



## jhawk (5 Feb 2016)

Donger said:


> Archie and Daisy (brother and sister, believe it or not):
> View attachment 114140



I had a big fluffy cat called Archie a few years ago! Same colour, just a lot more hair.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Feb 2016)

simon.r said:


> New kitten in the house.
> View attachment 117964


Aw, a wee cutie


----------



## Cubist (5 Feb 2016)

simon.r said:


> New kitten in the house.
> View attachment 117964


Cuteness overload!


----------



## jhawk (4 May 2016)

Dave's such a little cutie!


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2016)

Before and after pics. 
Thomas (according to his SSPCA adoption certificate) is 5 years old today 
A sad little dweeb when we got him, now he thinks he is in charge and owns the street.


----------



## simon.r (14 May 2016)

Robert is now 6 months old:


----------



## Mrs M (26 May 2016)

Mum got new shoes, I got a box


----------



## Bianchi boy (26 May 2016)

Head of the house!!


----------



## sarahale (26 May 2016)

Ale





Mia





Sid





Love them all to bits


----------



## Smithbat (26 May 2016)

My lovely Lady Hermione. I also have a Harry and a Ron


----------



## Profpointy (26 May 2016)

Night Train said:


> At the feline union meeting the chair was found to be a little wooden...
> View attachment 10552
> 
> Left to right: Fizzy, Orange and Kat.



someone was talking about "once upon a time in the west" on the movie thread - the cats look like they're auditioning for the three way.gunfight


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 May 2016)

SOMEONE has nicked my seat!!:


----------



## KEEF (27 May 2016)

Boris


----------



## KEEF (27 May 2016)

Zeus asking his Mammy for a treat


----------



## Doseone (27 May 2016)

This is Millie. I posted this in the photography thread as well, so sorry if you've seen it before.


----------



## newfhouse (30 May 2016)

Our rescue lad. One week on it's like he's always been here.


----------



## Piemaster (30 May 2016)

Some BIG dogs there ^
Not a great photo (from wifes phone camera) but I persuaded Rosie to come out on the paddleboard with me on Saturday. Have to get her a flotation vest for the next outing so we can venture a bit further, but she seemed happy enough on the board.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 May 2016)

From this




to this bundle of mischief in 6 months


----------



## Cubist (31 May 2016)

Hands up if you know who ate a pink highlighter, Dad's wallet, and then got on the bed?


----------



## Cubist (31 May 2016)

Watching Charlie run across the fields


----------



## Cubist (31 May 2016)

Unseen retrieve from long grass


----------



## Freds Dad (31 May 2016)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 May 2016)

Spoiled? Our hounds? What makes you think that?


----------



## SteCenturion (31 May 2016)

KEEF said:


> View attachment 129803
> Zeus asking his Mammy for a treat


Dare you to say *"NO" ...

*


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> View attachment 130248


House chicks or have they just wandered in for a chat?


----------



## Freds Dad (31 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> House chicks or have they just wandered in for a chat?



They live in the garden with three other chickens and six ducks. The chickens will come in for a wander round, pick up any crumbs and have a sit down.
The ducks come in and quack at their reflections in the cooker door.


----------



## awomaninsane (31 May 2016)

Last week when the sun was out!


----------



## dodgy (31 May 2016)

My two quizzical Tibetan Terriers


----------



## gbb (31 May 2016)

Meet Jake the chocolate Labrador and Max, Border Collie.
Jake, about 6, medium sized, relaxed and friendly.....Max probably less than 1 year, nutty as a fruitcake, barmy, chases shadows, drives you nuts, won't sit still for 1 minute. I'm looking after him while his family (my son etc) are on holiday.

Each afternoon they both go into a bit of wrestling, jawing at each other, laid down, legs wrapped round each other etc etc...the photos don't do it justice, its funny to watch...








Stupid mutts....


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 May 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> They live in the garden with three other chickens and six ducks. The chickens will come in for a wander round, pick up any crumbs and have a sit down.
> The ducks come in and quack at their reflections in the cooker door.



They're cute things aren't they, ours have a habit of wandering in if they get out of their run.

Nancy Chicken having wandered in and found a perch in the hall.






I quite fancy some ducks but not enough space in the garden.


----------



## hopless500 (31 May 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> They're cute things aren't they, ours have a habit of wandering in if they get out of their run.
> 
> Nancy Chicken having wandered in and found a perch in the hall.
> 
> ...


Ours would like to wander in but I haven't let them so far. They are so prodigious on the poo front that I think Mr Hop would have a nervous breakdown!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 May 2016)

Five years ago today my best friend left me - I still miss him terribly.

Seen here almost exactly half way through his life (virtually to the week) high on Cockly Pike Ridge en-route to Scafell Pike & Scafell.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2016)

Here's both of mine in a rare picture of them together.


----------



## iandg (31 May 2016)

Rosie - the Cocker





Arlo - the Schnauzer/Jack Russell





Cat - the cat


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 May 2016)

Rubens at the Shropshire Show on saturday. He doesn't like being photographed so I was pleased to snap this one while he was distracted by other dogs in the ring.


----------



## User19783 (31 May 2016)

Here's my boy again, coming up to his eleventh birthday
I feel your pain @SpokeyDokey


----------



## Piemaster (1 Jun 2016)

awomaninsane said:


> Last week when the sun was out!


Rosie had her first taste of ice-cream at the weekend. Doesn't seem to like the cone much so ended up more like her licking out a Kong.


----------



## Broadside (1 Jun 2016)

Scout, she's only small at the moment but her paws look big so she might grow to quite a size...


----------



## mickle (1 Jun 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jun 2016)

mickle said:


> View attachment 130413


That is so very cute.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jun 2016)

Broadside said:


> Scout, she's only small at the moment but her paws look big so she might grow to quite a size...


She's lovely


----------



## Broadside (1 Jun 2016)

Mrs M said:


> She's lovely


She is a real conversation starter, I have never been approached by so many people when out and about. Lots of people have a soft spot for a Labrador puppy it seems!


----------



## stephec (3 Jun 2016)

My current fleet.


----------



## Rezillo (23 Jul 2016)

Our cat is definitely in this picture. He has chosen the coolest place in the garden.


----------



## mickle (23 Jul 2016)

A hot dog


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jul 2016)

My 2 pets


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jul 2016)

I'm going to get you!


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2016)

So you found me now what are going to do huh?


----------



## jhawk (28 Oct 2016)

Ever get the feeling you're being watched?


----------



## Mrs M (13 Nov 2016)

Thomas has a girlfriend,   a wee black cat called Priya.
She's started calling round for him, (tart!) she waits at the back of the garden as she's quite shy of people, then they meet halfway down the path, have a wee kiss and disappear together.
Took these pics this morning before we set off on the bikes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 151054
> Thomas has a girlfriend,   a wee black cat called Priya.
> She's started calling round for him, (tart!) she waits at the back of the garden as she's quite shy of people, then they meet halfway down the path, have a wee kiss and disappear together.
> Took these pics this morning before we set off on the bikes.
> View attachment 151053


 how sweet.

I'm pretty sure my female cat Sasha has close friend in the cat opposite called Marshall. He is gorgeous however Sashas little step brother always want to play gooseberry.

Sasha is not impressed.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Nov 2016)

A little update.
We returned from our bike ride today and our lovely 85 year old neighbour, who knows everyone and everything 
(we affectionally refer to him as Norris  ) told us a little story.
Another neighbour who knows Priya told him she'd had to stop to let Priya and her "wee black and white friend" across the road. 
They'd apparently been in the vicinity of Asda, which is a 10 minute walk from our house across a very busy road and been heading home when she stopped for them  at the Pelican crossing!
One of our previous cats (who sadly left us in 1999) used to walk me to Asda, wait beside the trolleys and then walk me home again. 
This unaccompanied by an adult malarkey is a new one on me though


----------



## Andy_R (24 Nov 2016)

Mum says you has biscuit??


----------



## simon.r (24 Nov 2016)

Bob (Robert was too many syllables!) in his first birthday present bed:


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Nov 2016)

Our Tibetan Terrier 'Lola'.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Nov 2016)

jhawk said:


> Ever get the feeling you're being watched?
> 
> View attachment 149420



Cindy at the pub the other day coveting my Pizza from beneath the table:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Nov 2016)

Cindy afterwards having had some beer!:


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2016)

Mo ready for a wee trip out,


----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2016)

Mr M is packing for the hols, Thomas thinks he's coming too


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2016)

He's been dead for 13 years, but Massey (collie x GSD, got to 15.5yo) still brings a smile to my face:


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2016)

Only because i miss her..


----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> He's been dead for 13 years, but Massey (collie x GSD, got to 15.5yo) still brings a smile to my face:


We never forget them


----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Wot? No pet passport?


He's booked into a very nice "all inclusive" hotel.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4607061, member: 9609"]was one lug always flopperty ?[/QUOTE]
Once he reached maturity, yes. For a while both were up when he was a pup.

He was an ace cow dog, lolloping along, not harassing and nipping like some collies do. He sort of pretended he was just having a gentle jog, but didn't let the cows dawdle too much, with a friendly bark to chivvy them along as necessary.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2017)

Thomas watching the game from his "private box"


----------



## LarryDuff (14 Jan 2017)




----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2017)

Here's my Lemmy...






And my daughters Beadle, Gaylord...


----------



## Bryony (14 Jan 2017)

From the top: Bitey McBiteface A.K.A Moomin, Gacy, Hermione and Nannie.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2017)

Bryony said:


> View attachment 302613
> View attachment 302504
> View attachment 302494
> 
> ...


So cute


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2017)

Poppy - my paranoid and opinionated tortie





Lexi - my pest of a blue & white





Love them both to the moon and back  Both girls are rescues from Ely CP - Poppy was an unwanted kitten and Lexi came from a cat hoarder. Here they're spoilt rotten.


----------



## Bryony (16 Jan 2017)

Mrs M said:


> So cute


Thank you!! Have 2 boys as well but they always hide when I try and take pics, the girls just love the attention!!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2017)

@Bryony - they do have a certain appeal, and I know from friends who keep them that they're smart little things.  Unfortunately Madam Lexi would find them rather snacky...


----------



## Bryony (16 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> @Bryony - they do have a certain appeal, and I know from friends who keep them that they're smart little things.  Unfortunately Madam Lexi would find them rather snacky...


They are very clever! Mine are all litter trained and come when they're called. I've also taught them some tricks they can do a spin on command and they play fetch! I love my little ratties


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2017)

Bryony said:


> They are very clever! Mine are all litter trained and come when they're called. I've also taught them some tricks they can do a spin on command and they play fetch! I love my little ratties



That's really kind of cool.  They do sound like a bundle of fun.


----------



## Bryony (16 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> That's really kind of cool.  They do sound like a bundle of fun.


They are! They can be very naughty too, you need eyes in the back of your head when they're having a free run, but I can't get mad for too long when they look at me with their cute little faces!!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2017)

Bryony said:


> They are! They can be very naughty too, you need eyes in the back of your head when they're having a free run, but I can't get mad for too long when they look at me with their cute little faces!!



Same is true of all animal companions - including my two LOL... Poppy is just a typical naughty tortie, and Lexi is just, well, Lexi...


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Same is true of all animal companions - including my two LOL... Poppy is just a typical naughty tortie, and Lexi is just, well, Lexi...


Why are Torties so strong-willed, both of mine have been right little madams, very affectionate though,


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2017)

Henry in a very typical pose. He is a year old now, as soft as anything, daft as a brush and pretty vocal.

Love him to bits.


----------



## Deafie (17 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 333690
> 
> Henry in a very typical pose. He is a year old now, as soft as anything, daft as a brush and pretty vocal.
> 
> Love him to bits.


LMAO!


----------



## andabby (17 Jan 2017)

My Sam on top, and Poppy in her bed


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Why are Torties so strong-willed, both of mine have been right little madams, very affectionate though,
> 
> View attachment 333689



She's *beautiful* 

Not entirely too sure why they're that way, but wouldn't be without a tortie in my life now.  Poppy was a devil when she was a kitten - climbing (and shredding) curtains, peeing in the plant pots, knocking over everything that could be knocked over...  She's seven now, and she'll still biff me if she thinks I've stepped out of line. 

On the other hand, you know you're in trouble when your blue & white is even more crazy than your tortie...


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> She's *beautiful*
> 
> Not entirely too sure why they're that way, but wouldn't be without a tortie in my life now.  Poppy was a devil when she was a kitten - climbing (and shredding) curtains, peeing in the plant pots, knocking over everything that could be knocked over...  She's seven now, and she'll still biff me if she thinks I've stepped out of line.
> 
> On the other hand, you know you're in trouble when your blue & white is even more crazy than your tortie...


Kizzy is a 'nibbler', she'll lick your hand a few times then a quick 'chomp'.

Not got a 'Blue and White' but Smokey's brother is,


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Kizzy is a 'nibbler', she'll lick your hand a few times then a quick 'chomp'.
> 
> Not got a 'Blue and White' but Smokey's brother is,
> 
> View attachment 333729



Oh! 

I have such a soft spot for blues... I used to have a little blue girl called Pearl - a former feral (also an Ely CP rescue), super show cat and the best companion I've ever had. One morning she just walked out and never came back. I still miss her so much...


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 333690
> 
> Henry in a very typical pose. He is a year old now, as soft as anything, daft as a brush and pretty vocal.
> 
> Love him to bits.


Does Henry have relatives in Playa Blanca?
Snapped this little one at a restaurant in Marina Rubicon


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 333788
> 
> Does Henry have relatives in Playa Blanca?
> Snapped this little one at a restaurant in Marina Rubicon


Must be a Ginger thing.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jan 2017)

I AM going to bite you


----------



## furball (27 Jan 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 334950
> I AM going to bite you


I know that look well!


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jan 2017)

furball said:


> I know that look well!


 Same here, Kizzy gets that 'glassy-eyed' look that means "right"


----------



## Mrs M (20 Feb 2017)

Spring is on the way  
"My mum's got the washing out and I'm going to climb up this pole and attack it"


----------



## Vantage (20 Feb 2017)

This is Tara and me. Jack Russell staffy cross and now 4 months old. The dog. Not me.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Feb 2017)

Vantage said:


> This is Tara and me. Jack Russell staffy cross and now 4 months old. The dog. Not me.


She's lovely


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 338893
> Spring is on the way
> "My mum's got the washing out and I'm going to climb up this pole and attack it"


----------



## Doseone (6 Apr 2017)




----------



## redvision95 (6 Apr 2017)

"I see you cat. You will not enter this house"


----------



## furball (6 Apr 2017)

My handsome boy. He was a mangy fleabitten rescue cat from a house that had 24 cats. At some point in the past he has lost most of his tail.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Apr 2017)

furball said:


> View attachment 345920
> 
> My handsome boy. He was a mangy fleabitten rescue cat from a house that had 24 cats. At some point in the past he has lost most of his tail.


Aw 
Similar to our wee guy, homeless, injured, flea riddled, frightened (especially of men) little dweeb 
Now very spoiled, happy and adored.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 345929
> 
> Aw
> Similar to our wee guy, homeless, injured, flea riddled, frightened (especially of men) little dweeb
> Now very spoiled, happy and adored.


Does he have an extra toe on the front paws or is it just the pic makes it look like that?


----------



## Mrs M (6 Apr 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> Does he have an extra toe on the front paws or is it just the pic makes it look like that?


Just the pic


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Apr 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 345929
> 
> Aw
> Similar to our wee guy, homeless, injured, flea riddled, frightened (especially of men) little dweeb
> Now very spoiled, happy and adored.



He still afraid of men?


----------



## Mrs M (6 Apr 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> He still afraid of men?


Not anymore 
Let's Mr M pick him up like a baby and goes to my next door neighbour for attention, (prefers him next door to her).


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2017)

Same as Lexi. She came from a house with 41 other cats... Badly underweight, half bald, stained, smelly, hopping with fleas... Still has issues, but love her to bits.


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Apr 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Not anymore
> Let's Mr M pick him up like a baby and goes to my next door neighbour for attention, (prefers him next door to her).



Thats good! My neighbours cat has a similar issue where she wont let anyone touch her apart from my neighbour. Tired to make friends with her by offering bits of chicken and other nice treats but a very very cautious cat! She'll come closer to see what i have in my hand but she wont come anywhere near me and when i get cramp and have to stand up she bolts away.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Thats good! My neighbours cat has a similar issue where she wont let anyone touch her apart from my neighbour. Tired to make friends with her by offering bits of chicken and other nice treats but a very very cautious cat! She'll come closer to see what i have in my hand but she wont come anywhere near me and when i get cramp and have to stand up she bolts away.



Awh bless... My Poppy is paranoid like that. Except when she's having a tortie meltdown and will come up and whap me...


----------



## redvision95 (7 Apr 2017)

It must be quite tiring protecting the house from cats. (obviously not taken today)


----------



## Bollo (7 Apr 2017)

Mrs Dr Bollo has just accused me of being a cat dad, so I suppose I'd better earn it.

This is Havana, who's about 8 now. We got her from the RSPCA at Stubbington when she was about a year old. She was a neglect case and didn't have the full complement of fur, but did have two kittens. Mrs Dr B had always had cats growing up, but I was more of a dog person so took some persuading. Much to Mrs Dr B's annoyance, she's defo my cat.

She's tiny, only weighing around 2.5kg. She's also pretty chilled out with people and doesn't slaughter the local wildlife because most of it is bigger than her. My sister in law also has a rescue cat that's a rage-filled killing machine, so I count my blessings.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2017)

Bollo said:


> Mrs Dr Bollo has just accused me of being a cat dad, so I suppose I'd better earn it.
> 
> This is Havana, who's about 8 now. We got her from the RSPCA at Stubbington when she was about a year old. She was a neglect case and didn't have the full complement of fur, but did have two kittens. Mrs Dr B had always had cats growing up, but I was more of a dog person so took some persuading. Much to Mrs Dr B's annoyance, she's defo my cat.
> 
> ...



Oh, she's adorabubble 

I have a real soft spot for blues and blue & whites


----------



## User32269 (8 Apr 2017)

Not really a pet, I like our animals to be like our kids, wild.
If you stare hard, you can see Hedgey, our hedgehog. The little guy costs a small fortune in mealworms and cat food, even has his own house in the garden.
Looking a bit shy as I was shining a bike light on him!


----------



## Globalti (8 Apr 2017)




----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)

Globalti said:


> View attachment 346197


What a cutie


----------



## furball (8 Apr 2017)

Globalti said:


> View attachment 346197


I've always had tortie and whites. My last one was so special, when she died I didn't want to have another cat. After three catless years I found myself looking at cats on the animal refuge site but couldn't bring myself to have another tortie, that would be like a replacement. So for the first time ever I have a black male cat.


My dear departed pal.


----------



## simon.r (9 Apr 2017)

Bob having a Sunday morning lie in:


----------



## Piemaster (9 Apr 2017)

Took Rosie camping for the first time last night. Just one night to see how it went - she was brilliant.


----------



## redvision95 (19 Apr 2017)

"I don't like the look of that person walking up my street, Should I bark and scare them boss? Should I?"


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2017)

TimmyTheCat in stealth mode.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Apr 2017)

Here's Robbie - the brand new addition to our home. He's a terrier cross, 16 months old and we adopted him today from rescue kennels.
He's only been here a couple of hours and has already settled right in - he's currently asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Salar (21 Apr 2017)

Ours,

Taking it easy. (He does have eyes!)


----------



## Bryony (21 Apr 2017)

Got 4 new additions to my ratty family, which now makes a total of 9!


----------



## Vantage (23 Apr 2017)

Getting comfy


----------



## keithmac (23 Apr 2017)

Our Daisy, she gets the run of the house on my day off when the family's out!.




ĺ


----------



## thecube (23 Apr 2017)

The ginger one is still with us, here she is at 1 day old! it's her 7th birthday this week.


----------



## gbb (24 Apr 2017)

Jake...


----------



## Mrs M (27 Apr 2017)

Thomas in one of his beds, watching his favourite "movie" 
"Pidgeons, ducks and chipmunks"


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Apr 2017)

"I've got the ball. Chase me!"


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 349658
> 
> "I've got the ball. Chase me!"


 little sweetie.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2017)

In the mean time, Lexi's current obsession with baskets continues...


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> In the mean time, Lexi's current obsession with baskets continues...
> 
> View attachment 349659


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2017)

Thanks @raleighnut 

She's now migrated to a different basket that's next to the radiator.  Little minx bit me when I tried putting the baskets away.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 May 2017)

Robbie, after his first visit to our vets this morning (just for a check over), where everyone loved him, and then a walk at Temple Newsam.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2017)

BTW, just out of interest, is anyone going to the National Pet Show at the ExCel this weekend?


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> BTW, just out of interest, is anyone going to the National Pet Show at the ExCel this weekend?


I don't think I'm going but Smokey seems ready for a trip out,


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2017)

Smokey is  @raleighnut - I do so adore blues.

I'll have one of mine on exhibition on the Sunday, doing meet-and-greet in the World of Cats


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Smokey is  @raleighnut - I do so adore blues.
> 
> I'll have one of mine on exhibition on the Sunday, doing meet-and-greet in the World of Cats


Smokey (AKA Mo-Mo) is a little 'nudger', very independent until she wants some fuss and then it's 'cold wet nose' time.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Smokey (AKA Mo-Mo) is a little 'nudger', very independent until she wants some fuss and then it's 'cold wet nose' time.



Awh  Lexi (blue & white) is my shadow and a real cuddlebum to the point of it sometimes being difficult to do stuff 

I used to have a little blue called Pearl, who just walked out one morning and never came back. I still miss her dreadfully.


----------



## Mrs M (3 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Awh  Lexi (blue & white) is my shadow and a real cuddlebum to the point of it sometimes being difficult to do stuff
> 
> I used to have a little blue called Pearl, who just walked out one morning and never came back. I still miss her dreadfully.
> 
> View attachment 350667


Aw 
x


----------



## Mrs M (3 May 2017)

No pics from last night but when I went to put the kettle on I spotted Thomas and his wee girlfriend, Priya (little black cat) out the kitchen window.
The wee monkeys were up on a neighbours roof (bungalow in middle of pic), brave wee Priya was almost at the top and Thomas was following her.
They are a cute wee pair and best pals, wee pic from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Aw
> x



Thanks hun xxx Can't believe it will be 6 years in July... 

Love that pic of Thomas and his friend.  Wouldn't happen here, Lexi chases all the neighbourhood cats out of the garden...


----------



## Profpointy (3 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I don't think I'm going but Smokey seems ready for a trip out,
> 
> View attachment 350637



That's a very disaproving look I must say. Apart from taking its photo you must be up to no good


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2017)

That's not a disapproving look. _*This*_ is...


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Awh  Lexi (blue & white) is my shadow and a real cuddlebum to the point of it sometimes being difficult to do stuff
> 
> I used to have a little blue called Pearl, who just walked out one morning and never came back. I still miss her dreadfully.
> 
> View attachment 350667


I's always strange when they just vanish like that, it's the 'not knowing' that's the hardest.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I's always strange when they just vanish like that, it's the 'not knowing' that's the hardest.



Yes, it is... She'd be 15 now... Having said that, there are only three realistic options. One, she was taken by a fox. Two, she was nicked. Or three, she was shot, given at the time she went missing, there was a spate of cat shootings in the area. The then bishop's Burmese were among the victims...


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yes, it is... She'd be 15 now... Having said that, there are only three realistic options. One, she was taken by a fox. Two, she was nicked. Or three, she was shot, given at the time she went missing, there was a spate of cat shootings in the area. The then bishop's Burmese were among the victims...


----------



## Mrs M (7 May 2017)

Spotted this wee girl on the Aberdeenshire SSPCA rehoming website 
Her name is Pipi, one year old stray looking for a new home.
She has micropthalmia, which means she has tiny wee eyes and limited vision 
Would love to give this wee girl a new home but don't know how "His maj" (Thomas) would be. Also he was rehomed to us as an only pet.
Hope she gets a loving new family


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2017)

Awh bless, she looks like a really sweet little soul


----------



## Oldbloke (8 May 2017)




----------



## redvision95 (9 May 2017)

"Take one more picture, I dare you, puny human"


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2017)

Thomas is 6 years old today  (according to his SSPCA adoption certificate)
Lovely day today so out in the garden, he wanted into "his" wee house, been in there all afternoon, snoozing away!
6 years old but acts like 6 months


----------



## Doseone (14 May 2017)

A friend came round with her puppy the other day, so it's not my pet, but she's a proper cutie!


----------



## Spiderweb (17 May 2017)

Lola our Tibetan Terrier


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 May 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 352850
> 
> 
> Lola our Tibetan Terrier



I was gonna say it looks a bit like @Drago after a night at the pub


----------



## redvision95 (21 May 2017)

peace and quiet...


----------



## Mrs M (21 May 2017)

Someone has a new "crows nest" 
Just put up today, not even got the plants in yet and it's been claimed


----------



## Andy_R (21 May 2017)

10 Years ago, a couple of days after we got him from the Rescue Kennels...Jed the wonder dog sneaking up on an unsuspecting upside down water bowl





10 years later....Jed the "wonder what I just did" dog





When we got him he was around 10-13 months old (vet's best guess), wasn't house trained, chewed everything (2 mobile phones, 1 blue tooth headset, a copy of the PADI Rescue Diver course manual, most of my 4 yo son's teddy bears, inumerable socks, trainers, sandals, flip flops), loved every single person who he came into contact with, and distrusted every single dog he came into contact with. He has chunks missing from his lugs, and when he we got him he had scars on his muzzle, so we think he might have been a bait dog (staffie cross), given his reaction from an early age to other dogs.

Nowadays he makes Sleeping Beauty look like an amatuer when it comes to the sleep stakes, grumbles at the window cleaner for waking him up, and still distrusts other dogs. He has though made friends with a neighbour's border terrier, which is all good. He is also really good at ignoring my niece's cats when he goes to stay with her when we go away.


----------



## Hicky (22 May 2017)

All equally mental....quiet in the house, all cockers.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2017)

During this afternoons thunder and lightning storm:




Robbie just wanted to know why we'd come inside and when was someone going to throw his tennis ball - good dog!


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2017)

@Mrs M - that's about par for course LOL.

Lexi is still obsessed with her wicker basket and Poppy has taken over a radiator bed that everyone has ignored in the year since I bought it after I told another cat friend that she could have it for her furry gang.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Jun 2017)

we've partially adopted our neighbours little moggy as they cant really afford to pay for it. She begs for food outside our front door all the time 






Someone said that she had worms but worm meds are expensive and shes not our cat -- we feed her the £1.75 catfood from Aldi's and she scoffs it down.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2017)

Worm meds aren't expensive. You can get Drontal tablets (which tackle every form of internal parasite) for around £1.50 each online e.g. VetUK. If you can handle her, worth a try. Else you can also get Panacur granules, also online, which you can mix with food. If she's scarfing food at that rate (a good indication of worm infestation), she might not notice the Panacur. Anything you buy in the supermarket / pet shop isn't effective.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2017)

P.S. kudos to you for taking her on xxx


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Jun 2017)

thanks for the recommendations. I'll have a look at it.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> thanks for the recommendations. I'll have a look at it.



YW xxx 

I used to get Drontal for the girls until I switched their flea treatment to Advocate, which does both fleas and worms. You might want to check if she's got fleas, because fleas are part of the worm infection cycle; they are vectors for worm eggs.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

Kizzy and Fifi having a kip together,


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jun 2017)

So it turned out that the neighbours little moggy also had kittens 

She bought them around for breakfast. Much to my father's disgust as looking after the cats is a joint effort.

Momma cat bought her two little balls of fluff over for breakfast just as i was wheeling the bike out to head to work


----------



## furball (23 Jun 2017)

Congratulations. you have been adopted.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> So it turned out that the neighbours little moggy also had kittens
> 
> She bought them around for breakfast. Much to my father's disgust as looking after the cats is a joint effort.
> 
> Momma cat bought her two little balls of fluff over for breakfast just as i was wheeling the bike out to head to work


No wonder she's eating so much, a nursing queen will eat 4-5 times as much as normal to keep up milk production.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> So it turned out that the neighbours little moggy also had kittens
> 
> She bought them around for breakfast. Much to my father's disgust as looking after the cats is a joint effort.
> 
> Momma cat bought her two little balls of fluff over for breakfast just as i was wheeling the bike out to head to work



Oh, no wonder she's been scarfing food at such a rate then... Bless her, she looks barely more than a baby herself. If mum has worms, then do get the kittens treated as well as they'll also likely have them. You will need kitten-specific products as well.

You do know that you can get neutering vouchers from your local Cats Protection as well as support and advice? It's a shame you're so far out of our area - our branch does a "neuter your cat for a fiver" scheme. Do take advantage of something like that if you can - cats are sexually active from 4 months of age and it's easy to end up with a problem. We get a lot of young mums and kittens come in because people, can't / don't want to pay for neutering.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Kizzy and Fifi having a kip together,
> 
> View attachment 358576



Oh myyyyy


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

Little devil.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> So it turned out that the neighbours little moggy also had kittens
> 
> She bought them around for breakfast. Much to my father's disgust as looking after the cats is a joint effort.
> 
> Momma cat bought her two little balls of fluff over for breakfast just as i was wheeling the bike out to head to work


 pics??


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Little devil.
> 
> View attachment 358611



If it fits, I sits


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> If it fits, I sits



He looks cute but he is a little sod with his step sister. Don't fight a grumpy Tortie. You'll get battered. Then he goes back for more. We have separate them.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> He looks cute but he is a little sod with his step sister. Don't fight a grumpy Tortie. You'll get battered. Then he goes back for more. We have separate them.



Ah yes, torties. You don't need to tell me about torties...  Poppy will biff *me* if she thinks I've stepped out of line. 

Friends with raggies tell me that the boys aren't exactly the brightest buttons in the box...  The girls have more brains, but the boys are lovely, soppy companions.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> pics??



Didn't have time for pics. Will get some next time i see them


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jun 2017)

Just arrived home and guess who came for dinner!





















Adventuring!!











Thanks to All your suggestions about de-worming meds & such. I've spoken with dad as its a joint effort looking after these cats and i'll be ordering some from VetUK

These little beasts scoffed down 3x100g packets of catfood!!! and dad's already fed them twice today already!


----------



## simon.r (23 Jun 2017)

FWIW my 18 month old cat eats about 400g of packet food a day, plus a few 'treats' and he's not overweight. Not sure what's considered normal?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Just arrived home and guess who came for dinner!
> 
> View attachment 358642
> 
> ...




Kittens are old enough to be separated from mum, I'd adopt at least one of em before the owners get shot of them.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Just arrived home and guess who came for dinner!
> 
> View attachment 358642
> 
> ...


Aw, well done, they're all so cute 
One looks like a mini version of our cat 
Mummy cat must trust you


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Kittens are old enough to be separated from mum, I'd adopt at least one of em before the owners get shot of them.



Well, my dad says there were originally 5 kittens but we're not sure what happened to the other three. Most likely already been given away.

Unfortunately other then being a good neighbour, im not too sure about stealing one to hide away lol. I dont think my dad is keen either, If they are around he'll feed and play with them but if not hes not fussed. He doesnt want to get tied down by all the costs that come with looking after a cat.

I also dont think id be able to pick one kitten and not the other. they are both so adorable!!


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Well, my dad says there were originally 5 kittens but we're not sure what happened to the other three. Most likely already been given away.
> 
> Unfortunately other then being a good neighbour, im not too sure about stealing one to hide away lol. I dont think my dad is keen either, If they are around he'll feed and play with them but if not hes not fussed. He doesnt want to get tied down by all the costs that come with looking after a cat.
> 
> I also dont think id be able to pick one kitten and not the other. they are both so adorable!!


Keep them both


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Keep them both



Ha! i honestly wish i could. I'll get them de wormed first then see which one likes to snuggle the most


----------



## simon.r (23 Jun 2017)

One's not any more trouble than two. It'll cost more, but it's not *that* expensive to keep cats.

Be sensible tho', do the maths first - better to give them to someone who wants them and can afford the upkeep than take them on a whim and then try to give them away as adult cats.


----------



## Lee_M (23 Jun 2017)

Too many cat pictures by far :-) 
This is Bruce, rescued 2 years ago, loved to bits.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

Cute photo


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Cute photo
> View attachment 358663


Aw


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Keep them both



This.. Cat's aren't that expensive. Get a cheap annual insurance ! I've just insured our Pedigree for £70 a year, not the £19 a month that pet plan wants for our Tortie..


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Cute photo
> View attachment 358663



I love ragdoll cats!!


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> This.. Cat's aren't that expensive. Get a cheap annual insurance ! I've just insured our Pedigree for £70 a year, not the £19 a month that pet plan wants for our Tortie..


We had a month's free insurance with Pet Plan when we got Thomas.
Went elsewhere after that as they were the most expensive.
We were very lucky with past cats, never insured them and had no major problems, all lived long and healthy.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> We had a month's free insurance with Pet Plan when we got Thomas.
> Went elsewhere after that as they were the most expensive.
> We were very lucky with past cats, never insured them and had no major problems, all lived long and healthy.



One cat that was insured would have cost a fortune - lots of dental issues at about 10-12. She lived on to 18. Our first two were quite often upto no good, so we had a few visits. The current Tortie has been once for a bee sting, so I'll be changing insurance. The Ragdoll, is an idiot, so I'll be insuring him..


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> I love ragdoll cats!!



He is beautiful - he was mistaken for a girl, and the new owner decided she didn't want him as "he" wasn't a girl - the breeder made a mistake, so we said we'd have him - back in a new forever home within the hour (this was in April). He wasn't bothered. No hiding behind a sofa, just out the cage and wandering about the house like he owned it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jun 2017)

Like i said, With owning pets, the ball doesnt drop with me. If it were my house or apartment, Id take the entire family 

Mum will be going mad from the cats pooping and pissing everywhere.


----------



## simon.r (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Mum will be going mad from the cats pooping and pissing everywhere.



That's very short term with cats.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Like i said, With owning pets, the ball doesnt drop with me. If it were my house or apartment, Id take the entire family
> 
> Mum will be going mad from the cats pooping and pissing everywhere.



Cat's do litter trays.. they are fastidiously clean animals..


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Cat's do litter trays.. they are fastidiously clean animals..


Tell me about it, ours come in to use the litter tray then begger off out again.





With these enclosed ones though there is next to no smell and they don't kick the litter everywhere (or miss the tray and then empty 'kitty litter' all over the floor in an attempt to bury it)


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

Yep... in the house for a poop..


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Just arrived home and guess who came for dinner!
> 
> View attachment 358642
> 
> ...


Completely adorable


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Tell me about it, ours come in to use the litter tray then begger off out again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 358671
> ...



Yep, likewise mine. They might pee outside if they're caught short, but they always come in to poop.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Well, my dad says there were originally 5 kittens but we're not sure what happened to the other three. Most likely already been given away.
> 
> Unfortunately other then being a good neighbour, im not too sure about stealing one to hide away lol. I dont think my dad is keen either, If they are around he'll feed and play with them but if not hes not fussed. He doesnt want to get tied down by all the costs that come with looking after a cat.
> 
> I also dont think id be able to pick one kitten and not the other. they are both so adorable!!


The answer is 'both'


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> I also dont think id be able to pick one kitten and not the other. they are both so adorable!!



I like the tuxedo kitten with the splodge on the nose  Mum very pretty too


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> Like i said, With owning pets, the ball doesnt drop with me. If it were my house or apartment, Id take the entire family
> 
> Mum will be going mad from the cats pooping and pissing everywhere.


Don't worry 
Adopt them all  your folks will be mad for about a week.
By then the "wee gang" will have wormed their way in and have their furry wee paws firmly under the table 
Cats are masters of this


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Don't worry
> Adopt them all  your folks will be mad for about a week.
> By then the "wee gang" will have wormed their way in and have their furry wee paws firmly under the table
> Cats are masters of this



Indeed. 

I am currently sharing my onesie with a purry tortie


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jun 2017)

I'm now home with a purry girl and manic stripy one... with crunching now occurring in the background  yuck


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jun 2017)

Mr m is up to go golfing.
We are still in bed, someone is doing his usual "bed hog"


----------



## Drago (24 Jun 2017)

My boy Lemmy again...







While I'm away he's staying with an old boy I know - he loves Lemmy, and Lemmy adores him, so the pair of rascals are probably having a right old time together


----------



## jhawk (29 Jun 2017)

One of these two wears the hat better than the other... I'll leave it to you to decide which.

Akaya?





Or Dave?


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2017)

Lemmy and Gaylord chilling out on my legs.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jul 2017)

Meet our new edition, Sam 
He's tiny.
Just picked him up from SSPCA this morning.
Oh God! what have we done.
Pics aren't too great as he's very boisterous and moves like a rocket.
Thomas is interested and has been spying on him through the window


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 360991
> View attachment 360990
> View attachment 360989
> View attachment 360988
> ...


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jul 2017)

At last! 
He's asleep


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jul 2017)

Bad news this morning. Rubens has had to be put down.

He has been having treatment for an aggressive cancer for much of the year and seemed to be doing well but suddenly took a turn for the worse over the last few days and couldn't eat or drink so a sad decision had to be taken.

A parting photo to remember him by:


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Bad news this morning. Rubens has had to be put down.
> 
> He has been having treatment for an aggressive cancer for much of the year and seemed to be doing well but suddenly took a turn for the worse over the last few days and couldn't eat or drink so a sad decision had to be taken.
> 
> ...


Always hard when you lose them. 

Let's hope there's plenty of lamp-posts in doggy heaven.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Bad news this morning. Rubens has had to be put down.
> 
> He has been having treatment for an aggressive cancer for much of the year and seemed to be doing well but suddenly took a turn for the worse over the last few days and couldn't eat or drink so a sad decision had to be taken.
> 
> ...


Aw, so sorry to hear this sad news.
xx


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

So sorry to see this @Rickshaw Phil 

Play hard on the Bridge, gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 360991
> View attachment 360990
> View attachment 360989
> View attachment 360988
> ...



You kept that quiet 

He's gorgeous btw


----------



## Chromatic (12 Jul 2017)




----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Chromatic said:


> View attachment 361770





I adore blues / blue & whites...


----------



## Chromatic (12 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> I adore blues / blue & whites...


 Yowly buggers they are. Chooses some strange places to rest too.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Ooooooh, a Lexi look-alikey!!! 






Yep, Madam has also definitely got the gift of the gab.  And a propensity for welding herself to the best source of heat in the house.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Bad news this morning. Rubens has had to be put down.
> 
> He has been having treatment for an aggressive cancer for much of the year and seemed to be doing well but suddenly took a turn for the worse over the last few days and couldn't eat or drink so a sad decision had to be taken.
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear that - we lost our dog a few months ago so know how hard it hits you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jul 2017)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Chromatic (12 Jul 2017)

Here's one from a while ago, I don't think I've posted it before. She decided the fruit bowl was a good place to sleep.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2017)

Branston's aged about ten, but still enjoying the garden. He likes to flatten himself out on the cool flint chippings on hot days.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Chromatic said:


> Here's one from a while ago, I don't think I've posted it before. She decided the fruit bowl was a good place to sleep.
> View attachment 361805



  

That's class. 

Never had a cat sleep in the fruit bowl before, but Lexi favoured the log bin next to the fire over the winter and Poppy (my tortie) currently favours the table with the cookery books in the hallway.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Bad news this morning. Rubens has had to be put down.
> 
> He has been having treatment for an aggressive cancer for much of the year and seemed to be doing well but suddenly took a turn for the worse over the last few days and couldn't eat or drink so a sad decision had to be taken.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear the sad news Phil. Always an upsetting and distressing time when a pet passes away.


----------



## Chromatic (12 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> That's class.
> 
> Never had a cat sleep in the fruit bowl before, but Lexi favoured the log bin next to the fire over the winter and Poppy (my tortie) currently favours the table with the cookery books in the hallway.


 At least she waited until it was empty. She tends to find a nest, as we call them, moves in and uses that exclusively for two or three weeks then moves on to another nest.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Chromatic said:


> At least she waited until it was empty. She tends to find a nest, as we call them, moves in and uses that exclusively for two or three weeks then moves on to another nest.



My two each have several favourite places that they circulate around. One of Lexi's ones is a wicker shopping basket that I used over Easter. She's taken it over, and if I dare try to put it away, she bites me.


----------



## gavgav (12 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Bad news this morning. Rubens has had to be put down.
> 
> He has been having treatment for an aggressive cancer for much of the year and seemed to be doing well but suddenly took a turn for the worse over the last few days and couldn't eat or drink so a sad decision had to be taken.
> 
> ...



Was so very sorry to hear the news this morning. He was such a friendly and fun chap who will be sorely missed.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> You kept that quiet
> 
> He's gorgeous btw


Didn't know anything about it, honest 
On Saturday morning Mr M showed me his wee mugshot on the SSPCA " rogues gallery" and asked what I thought.
Then he said "lets go and get him"


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jul 2017)

Big brother is warming to the wee guy


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 361816
> Big brother is warming to the wee guy



That pic just melts my heart 

An impulse acquisition, huh?  Good job the drawbridge is well and truly raised chez Casa Reynard, as we (Ely CP) have a trio of adorable 9 week old black hooligans in, plus a three month old tortie and her nine month old tortie and white mother...


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 361816
> Big brother is warming to the wee guy


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 361816
> Big brother is warming to the wee guy



It's the opposite in our house. Big cat goes out as little cat want's to play fight, and his speed and agility is annoying big cat. Although big cat gives him a good wallop if he pushes it too much. He's just over 5 months old, and already 3kg - a typical adult cat's weight.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> It's the opposite in our house. Big cat goes out as little cat want's to play fight, and his speed and agility is annoying big cat. Although big cat gives him a good wallop if he pushes it too much. He's just over 5 months old, and already 3kg - a typical adult cat's weight.


He's gonna be a big lad.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> He's gonna be a big lad.



Yep !!


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Yep !!


I used to have a 'BIG' ginger lad, he was the son of my tricolour so I'd watched him being born too.
I moved up here to Maz's house with him and she had a German Shepherd but the dog was OK with cats (in fact Maz had one at the time) so everything was fine after a bit of settling.
After a few years the old guy next door died and his daughter sold the house and a right little sh*t bought it and he had a Jack Russell, after a couple of weeks this fecker said to me "I should watch your cats mate, my dog will kill cats", anyway a couple of weeks later they were going out and the dog (off the leash) ran into our front garden to be confronted by Tommi (who was twice the size of their dog) who hissed and swatted it's snout. Needless to say the dog ran off yelping with blood dripping off its nose, I told him the dog was lucky that Tommi hadn't done more and he looked very upset. Quite made my day.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I used to have a 'BIG' ginger lad, he was the son of my tricolour so I'd watched him being born too.
> I moved up here to Maz's house with him and she had a German Shepherd but the dog was OK with cats (in fact Maz had one at the time) so everything was fine after a bit of settling.
> After a few years the old guy next door died and his daughter sold the house and a right little sh*t bought it and he had a Jack Russell, after a couple of weeks this fecker said to me "I should watch your cats mate, my dog will kill cats", anyway a couple of weeks later they were going out and the dog (off the leash) ran into our front garden to be confronted by Tommi (who was twice the size of their dog) who hissed and swatted it's snout. Needless to say the dog ran off yelping with blood dripping off its nose, I told him the dog was lucky that Tommi hadn't done more and he looked very upset. Quite made my day.



Tiggy is the same - she's a 6kg Tortie, so you don't mess. She just stands her ground with dogs, and walks slowly past them - really messes with the dog's instincts as she doesn't run, they don't know what to do. She doesn't fight with other cats, hence the 'oh no' when the new cat arrived. She likes an easy life of pottering about. 

The neighbour's Cavalier didn't know what to do when he escaped and ran up to Tiggy - she just stood their (similar size). You could see the confusion as he didn't know what to do. Our other two cats were typical 3-4kg Tabbies. 

We were pestered by two young girls at the weekend at the caravan when they saw our two cats - most surprised to see cats at a caravan. Tiggy's used to it there now, and isn't phased by all the dogs. Mtoto was a bit of a celeb as I was walking him on a lead - not quite old enough yet !!


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I used to have a 'BIG' ginger lad, he was the son of my tricolour so I'd watched him being born too.
> I moved up here to Maz's house with him and she had a German Shepherd but the dog was OK with cats (in fact Maz had one at the time) so everything was fine after a bit of settling.
> After a few years the old guy next door died and his daughter sold the house and a right little sh*t bought it and he had a Jack Russell, after a couple of weeks this fecker said to me "I should watch your cats mate, my dog will kill cats", anyway a couple of weeks later they were going out and the dog (off the leash) ran into our front garden to be confronted by Tommi (who was twice the size of their dog) who hissed and swatted it's snout. Needless to say the dog ran off yelping with blood dripping off its nose, I told him the dog was lucky that Tommi hadn't done more and he looked very upset. Quite made my day.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I used to have a 'BIG' ginger lad, he was the son of my tricolour so I'd watched him being born too.
> I moved up here to Maz's house with him and she had a German Shepherd but the dog was OK with cats (in fact Maz had one at the time) so everything was fine after a bit of settling.
> After a few years the old guy next door died and his daughter sold the house and a right little sh*t bought it and he had a Jack Russell, after a couple of weeks this fecker said to me "I should watch your cats mate, my dog will kill cats", anyway a couple of weeks later they were going out and the dog (off the leash) ran into our front garden to be confronted by Tommi (who was twice the size of their dog) who hissed and swatted it's snout. Needless to say the dog ran off yelping with blood dripping off its nose, I told him the dog was lucky that Tommi hadn't done more and he looked very upset. Quite made my day.



Love it! 

I used to have a black boy called Toby who used to terrorise the neighbourhood dogs. And he wasn't big at all, he was around 4.5 kg, the average for a non-ped boy, but he used to sure put dogs in their place. And you could see he enjoyed messing with the dogs' heads.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> It's the opposite in our house. Big cat goes out as little cat want's to play fight, and his speed and agility is annoying big cat. Although big cat gives him a good wallop if he pushes it too much. He's just over 5 months old, and already 3kg - a typical adult cat's weight.



Raggies can grow to quite a size. Some of the neuter boys I handled at the Eastern Counties were mahooooosive.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Oh yes, and I have tortie-itis. I adore Poppy, my tortie with 'tude


----------



## Threevok (12 Jul 2017)

This is "Lucky" a BSH Silver Tabby - and "Cookie" a BSH Silver spotted


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> This is "Lucky" a BSH Silver Tabby - and "Cookie" a BSH Silver spotted
> 
> View attachment 361854



Mmmm, I have a soft spot for Brits


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> This is "Lucky" a BSH Silver Tabby - and "Cookie" a BSH Silver spotted
> 
> View attachment 361854


Stunners


----------



## Profpointy (12 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> This is "Lucky" a BSH Silver Tabby - and "Cookie" a BSH Silver spotted
> 
> View attachment 361854



That's a very handsome pair of cats


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> This is "Lucky" a BSH Silver Tabby - and "Cookie" a BSH Silver spotted
> 
> View attachment 361854


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Jul 2017)

Robbie in the garden yesterday


----------



## TrishnBonnie (13 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Robbie in the garden yesterday
> 
> View attachment 361887


Aww lovely photo 

Bonnie at the York cycle rally last month. Her second time there, she loves it, met up with folk, attended talks and we even went on the family ride


----------



## Mrs M (13 Jul 2017)

Day off today 
Been kitty sitting and bitten and scratched to bits!
Even bought a dog chew thing for Sam to sharpen his teeth and claws on instead of me.
He's sleepy now though


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 362001
> Day off today
> Been kitty sitting and bitten and scratched to bits!
> Even bought a dog chew thing for Sam to sharpen his teeth and claws on instead of me.
> He's sleepy now though




That position is known as a 'full Kizzy' in our menagerie house


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 362001
> Day off today
> Been kitty sitting and bitten and scratched to bits!
> Even bought a dog chew thing for Sam to sharpen his teeth and claws on instead of me.
> He's sleepy now though



Someone's taken the batteries out! 

Thought about clipping his claws? Might help some xxx


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Someone's taken the batteries out!
> 
> Thought about clipping his claws? Might help some xxx


Claw clipping is OK on cats that don't go outside but if they do venture out they need them.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Claw clipping is OK on cats that don't go outside but if they do venture out they need them.



I have to clip claws for showing.

Doesn't seem to bother the girls when they go out, and they do grow back remarkably quickly, especially the front ones. In any case, I wouldn't consider letting a wee toot like Sam outside for a fair bit yet, so if taking the tips off the claws spares @Mrs M from being shredded, it makes sense. I remember when Poppy was a kitten, how pincushioned it made me feel LOL.


----------



## velovoice (13 Jul 2017)

My furbaby this afternoon - chilling with @Flying Dodo 






.... and then he got shoved in a carrier and carted off to the vet to have teeth extracted!  Poor baby!


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2017)

velovoice said:


> My furbaby this afternoon - chilling with @Flying Dodo
> 
> View attachment 362013
> 
> ...





Awh bless xxx


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have to clip claws for showing.
> 
> Doesn't seem to bother the girls when they go out, and they do grow back remarkably quickly, especially the front ones. In any case, I wouldn't consider letting a wee toot like Sam outside for a fair bit yet, so if taking the tips off the claws spares @Mrs M from being shredded, it makes sense. I remember when Poppy was a kitten, how pincushioned it made me feel LOL.


I used to clip Kissa's claws (the tricolour Kizzy is named in memory of) when she was an indoor cat but stopped doing it before I let her out to find a boyfriend just before she came into season the 2nd time (I'd also put a chair and some food out on the flat's landing and saw the 'boyfriend she bought back, a real 'pirate' of a Tomcat)


----------



## Blue (21 Jul 2017)

This is Lenny. We cat-sit her every year when our 2nd son goes on holiday with his family













Lenny



__ Blue
__ 21 Jul 2017


----------



## Mrs M (21 Jul 2017)

Thomas 
And Sam the kitten


----------



## robjh (21 Jul 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 363338
> View attachment 363337
> Thomas
> And Sam the kitten


Mrs M, how could you? I didn't believe that people really washed their cats in the washing machine


----------



## Mrs M (21 Jul 2017)

robjh said:


> Mrs M, how could you? I didn't believe that people really washed their cats in the washing machine


He was trying his best to get in


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

You gotta watch them with washers/dryers

My auntie lost a kitten who had climbed in the dryer to sleep

poor bugger came out dead - looking like a tribble


----------



## Mrs M (21 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> You gotta watch them with washers/dryers
> 
> My auntie lost a kitten who had climbed in the dryer to sleep
> 
> poor bugger came out dead - looking like a tribble


Aw, poor baby 
I always check beforehand.
Panic last night as no sign of the kitten, eventually discovered on top of the fridge/freezer in our wee basket we keep crisps in.
He gets everywhere.
Mr m said he thought having a kitten would be fun but it's just very stressful.


----------



## robjh (21 Jul 2017)

My two girls outside the shop today


----------



## Mrs M (21 Jul 2017)

robjh said:


> My two girls outside the shop today
> View attachment 363400


----------



## Blue (22 Jul 2017)

When it's dark all she has to do is shut her eyes to turn invisible!


----------



## Threevok (22 Jul 2017)

No, this is the true "Predator"


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> No, this is the true "Predator"
> 
> View attachment 363521


Called Spot?


----------



## Threevok (22 Jul 2017)

Actually he's called Lucky


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> Actually he's called Lucky



One of my cats is called Tasha after Tasha Yar.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2017)

A cat show friend of mine had a colourpoint Brit called Tuvix. Sadly he went to Rainbow Bridge a few years ago now.


----------



## atalanta (22 Jul 2017)

Blue said:


> This is Lenny. We cat-sit her every year when our 2nd son goes on holiday with his family



Looks like our Ozma.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jul 2017)




----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2017)

We've been having a duvet day here chez Casa Reynard...


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2017)




----------



## Tin Pot (25 Jul 2017)

After an emergency visit to the vet yesterday, we're hoping he's on the mend. Taking him in again today to get an updated diagnosis.

His paw is bandaged to protect the catheter. Matting shaved off the flank. Doesn't seem to be pissing blood anymore.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> After an emergency visit to the vet yesterday, we're hoping he's on the mend. Taking him in again today to get an updated diagnosis.
> 
> His paw is bandaged to protect the catheter. Matting shaved off the flank. Doesn't seem to be pissing blood anymore.
> 
> ...


 hope the poor wee thing is OK.


----------



## Fonze (25 Jul 2017)




----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> After an emergency visit to the vet yesterday, we're hoping he's on the mend. Taking him in again today to get an updated diagnosis.
> 
> His paw is bandaged to protect the catheter. Matting shaved off the flank. Doesn't seem to be pissing blood anymore.
> 
> ...



Oh, poor wee toot xxx Paws crossed he mends well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> After an emergency visit to the vet yesterday, we're hoping he's on the mend. Taking him in again today to get an updated diagnosis.
> 
> His paw is bandaged to protect the catheter. Matting shaved off the flank. Doesn't seem to be pissing blood anymore.
> 
> ...


Here's hoping for the best.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Jul 2017)

Yeah, thanks everyone. His blood work is amazingly good for his age, but the vet doesn't seem that optimistic.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah, thanks everyone. His blood work is amazingly good for his age, but the vet doesn't seem that optimistic.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah, thanks everyone. His blood work is amazingly good for his age, but the vet doesn't seem that optimistic.


----------



## s7ephanie (25 Jul 2017)

my fur babies x


----------



## Mrs M (25 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> After an emergency visit to the vet yesterday, we're hoping he's on the mend. Taking him in again today to get an updated diagnosis.
> 
> His paw is bandaged to protect the catheter. Matting shaved off the flank. Doesn't seem to be pissing blood anymore.
> 
> ...


Poor baby.
Hope he makes a good recovery.
xx


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2017)

s7ephanie said:


> my fur babies x
> View attachment 364204


The black one looks more intelligent.



























Not run into as many closed doors by the look of it.


----------



## jayonabike (19 Aug 2017)

Our 15 month old staffie Daisy


----------



## Mrs M (19 Aug 2017)

Aberdeen game on TV.
Mr M was at Pittodrie this afternoon. Said game was a bit boring.
Sam agrees


----------



## Alan Frame (19 Aug 2017)

Unfortunately not mine, but this elderly chap was sitting patiently waiting for his owner outside the shop today.
If I was ever to have a dog, he would be it.


----------



## L Q (19 Aug 2017)

Butter wouldn't melt.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2017)

L Q said:


> View attachment 368897
> 
> 
> Butter wouldn't melt.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Nov 2017)

Sam is 6 months old now. Never had a kitten like him, quite aggressive at times even though treated with love and kindness.
He was found without mum in a stable at 2weeks old, wonder if he is a bit wild  (hybrid)


----------



## Profpointy (9 Nov 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 368848
> Aberdeen game on TV.
> Mr M was at Pittodrie this afternoon. Said game was a bit boring.
> Sam agrees



Hang on a minute. I now know why I've not seen much of our cat this week; she's been staying at your house !


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 382477
> View attachment 382476
> Sam is 6 months old now. Never had a kitten like him, quite aggressive at times even though treated with love and kindness.
> He was found without mum in a stable at 2weeks old, wonder if he is a bit wild  (hybrid)



Some cats just are rather shirty, but given your location, a certain amount of hybridization is a possibility. IIRC from watching Autumnwatch a couple of years ago, the scottish wildcat project was DNA testing cats to look at the distribution of wildcat genes. Might be worth checking that up to see if it's still a go-er.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Some cats just are rather shirty, but given your location, a certain amount of hybridization is a possibility. IIRC from watching Autumnwatch a couple of years ago, the scottish wildcat project was DNA testing cats to look at the distribution of wildcat genes. Might be worth checking that up to see if it's still a go-er.


Thanks.
He’s getting “the snip” on Monday, hoping it’ll calm him down a bit 
Will ask our own vet what they think.


----------



## stumpy66 (9 Nov 2017)




----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Thanks.
> He’s getting “the snip” on Monday, hoping it’ll calm him down a bit
> Will ask our own vet what they think.



Ah, didn't realise he hadn't had his pompomectomy yet. 

Otherwise, he could just be a grouchy, hormonal adolescent entire boy.  A pair of dear friends breed Nebs and Russians, and they have a boy going through that phase LOL.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah, didn't realise he hadn't had his pompomectomy yet.
> 
> Otherwise, he could just be a grouchy, hormonal adolescent entire boy.  A pair of dear friends breed Nebs and Russians, and they have a boy going through that phase LOL.


Hopefully just a phase.
He scares me sometimes


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Hopefully just a phase.
> He scares me sometimes


----------



## Mrs M (9 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


>


Thanks
x


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Nov 2017)

My lad after a quick follow up op after an earlier more involved cruiciate ligament op!

Really hoping he's on the road to full recovery now.






I tried to cheer him up by turning him into a daffodil when he's wearing his cone of shame, but he didn't see the funny side


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2017)

stumpy66 said:


> View attachment 382485
> View attachment 382487


Ooo a Montfort Mk1, no wonder the lad looks comfy,

Here's Kizzy and Merlin with my Montfort Mk2 (we had to have the Mk2 as that can be altered to a DEFRA approved 'Exempt Appliance')








Merlin will stare at the flames for ages.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Nov 2017)

Briggs:






He's the best part of 20 now. He has managed a year longer than his much missed brother. That's missed by us rather than by Briggs. I'm sure each cat viewed the other as, "That git that's always been around."

Very old but still eats well. He's the only reason we buy chicken.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Briggs:
> 
> View attachment 382522
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldbloke (10 Nov 2017)




----------



## Proto (10 Nov 2017)




----------



## Profpointy (10 Nov 2017)

Proto said:


> View attachment 382541



You let him drive! Is that wise?


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Briggs:
> 
> View attachment 382522
> 
> ...



Awh bless


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2017)

My nearly 5 month old Siamese kitten Molly. She replaces my sadly departed Tia who got killed by a car back in August after getting out by mistake (she was a house cat).


----------



## Doseone (10 Nov 2017)




----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> My nearly 5 month old Siamese kitten Molly. She replaces my sadly departed Tia who got killed by a car back in August after getting out by mistake (she was a house cat).
> 
> View attachment 382545



A tortie 'meezer 

That's double the trouble


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2017)

Couple of pics from the girls' recent Halloween photo shoot...

Poppy tortie





Lexi


----------



## Threevok (10 Nov 2017)

Are you sitting comfortably ?.......


----------



## Mrs M (10 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Briggs:
> 
> View attachment 382522
> 
> ...


Looking good at twenty


----------



## Profpointy (10 Nov 2017)

Where's my bloody cat that's what I want to know. All friendly this morning when she had her weekly treat of tuna, then immediatley f'd-off out for the day, as indeed she's done all week. If she wasn't so timid I'd think she had other digs. What a rubbish cat


----------



## NickNick (10 Nov 2017)

Our current family (we have lots of form for taking in the local wraiths and strays in need)

Bud & Stevie (the house elders)












Bud & Steve



__ NickNick
__ 10 Nov 2017






Biltong (rescued kitten from when my wife was working at the vets)












Blobs



__ NickNick
__ 10 Nov 2017






Chomsky (another rescue from when she was at the vets)












Chomsky



__ NickNick
__ 10 Nov 2017






Trip 












Trip



__ NickNick
__ 10 Nov 2017






Moog (our second)












Moog



__ NickNick
__ 10 Nov 2017






Mabel my much missed first dog who was sadly lost way to young (3.5yo) due a freak accident when trying to catch a ball in the park and managed to break her neck












Mabel



__ NickNick
__ 10 Nov 2017


----------



## Profpointy (10 Nov 2017)

Profpointy said:


> Where's my bloody cat that's what I want to know. All friendly this morning when she had her weekly treat of tuna, then immediatley f'd-off out for the day, as indeed she's done all week. If she wasn't so timid I'd think she had other digs. What a rubbish cat



I take it all back, here she is happily sat on my lap. To be fair I've been working away this last year so I've doubtless been categorised with the scary builders and plumbers we've had doing noisy jobs.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Nov 2017)

Sam, relaxing  behaving for a change (not hanging off my arm by his teeth) 
Looking sweet but still getting the snip on Monday


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2017)

I've had Jack Russell terriers for as long as I can remember and always say I'll never have another, but life seems empty without the little beggers around.
Here's my current little git.......butter wouldn't melt.......





_________________________________

We've sorrow enough in the natural way,
When it comes to burying Christian clay.
Our loves are not given, but only lent,
At compound interest of cent per cent,
Though it is not always the case, I believe,
That the longer we've kept 'em, the more do we grieve;
For, when debts are payable, right or wrong,
A short-time loan is as bad as a long -
_So why in - Heaven (before we are there) 
Should we give our hearts to a dog to tear?

Rudyard Kipling_


----------



## Mrs M (25 Nov 2017)

Sam’s behaviour has greatly improved since his snip and his outdoor adventures began 
Only tried to scalp me once 
He’s 7 months on 5th December but almost the size of his big brother.
Thomas has really taken to him and we now have double trouble


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2017)

Yay! Success @Mrs M 

Sounds like it was just hormonal teenaged boy coupled with boredom / jealousy / frustration at not being allowed out.

Remember when Poppy was still too young to be allowed out unsupervised - she got her revenge on me by shredding the curtains and peeing in the plant pots...


----------



## Mrs M (14 Dec 2017)

Sam’s new travel box arrived today.
He loves it, straight inside once I’d zipped it together, already attacked and bitten to make it his!


----------



## Globalti (14 Dec 2017)

The only pussy I'll get to tickle this Christmas....


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 387205
> Sam’s new travel box arrived today.
> He loves it, straight inside once I’d zipped it together, already attacked and bitten to make it his!


We have one of those for Princess Sasha.
They are great but she hates it as it usually means a trip to the vets.


----------



## SteveF (14 Dec 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 384650
> Sam’s behaviour has greatly improved since his snip and his outdoor adventures began
> Only tried to scalp me once
> He’s 7 months on 5th December but almost the size of his big brother.
> Thomas has really taken to him and we now have double trouble



The mirror behind the cat bowl seems to be showing the wrong cat


----------



## Profpointy (14 Dec 2017)

SteveF said:


> The mirror behind the cat bowl seems to be showing the wrong cat



Duh ! left and right get reversed in a mirror


----------



## GM (14 Dec 2017)

I've been messing around with the Prisms app, one of Alan at sea.......


----------



## Mrs M (14 Dec 2017)

Christmas means boxes


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2017)

Was it this thread that someone was keeping count of how many dogs, cats etc that we had posted?


----------



## Mrs M (30 Jan 2018)

Sister’s hubby finally relented and got our niece and nephew a wee doggie 
Meet “Woody Teddy Bear Ronaldo” 
Named by the kids, known as Woody


----------



## stumpy66 (30 Jan 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 393909
> View attachment 393905
> Sister’s hubby finally relented and got our niece and nephew a wee doggie
> Meet “Woody Teddy Bear Ronaldo”
> Named by the kids, known as Woody


Nice, what kind is it?


----------



## Mrs M (30 Jan 2018)

stumpy66 said:


> Nice, what kind is it?


A red Dachshund


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2018)

Lemmy and Lois having a snooze together.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2018)

Drago is 1'6" and uses a step ladder to reach his handlebars.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Are you sure you have the right thread?



Oops


----------



## Mrs M (27 Feb 2018)

Finally met my sister’s families new edition on Saturday. 
Woody is 15 weeks old now and still tiny, a super cute wee character 
Sorry double pics going on


----------



## SteveF (27 Feb 2018)

Gus enjoying the snow ❄. .....


----------



## raleighnut (27 Feb 2018)

SteveF said:


> Gus enjoying the snow ❄. .....
> 
> View attachment 397705








Kizzy and 'Fluff' aren't keen on snow


----------



## wheresthetorch (27 Feb 2018)

Pickles, just after vomiting all over the carpet.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

Naw... She's a tortie with a grudge. Just look at that glare. 

I love torties with 'tude.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2018)

Woodburner is lit !


----------



## wheresthetorch (27 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Naw... She's a tortie with a grudge. Just look at that glare.
> 
> I love torties with 'tude.



Nah - she's actually a Calico .


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2018)

One ball obsessed Collie waiting in the light snow for me to throw it yet again.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

wheresthetorch said:


> Nah - she's actually a Calico .



Soz. 

She's a black tortoiseshell with white.  That is the correct description worldwide - pedigree or household pet. 

Calico is a colloquial American term for a tortie & white, which often gets used here in the UK when either a) cat show exhibitors want to sneak their cat into the wrong class because it's usually not picked up on by the numpties who process the entries (oh yes, I've experienced that one), or b) by backyard breeders wanting to attach a fancy colour or pattern to a basic mog so they can ask more money (also experienced that one through the rescue I volunteer for).

You can tell I'm a cat nerd / geek etc.


----------



## wheresthetorch (27 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Soz.
> 
> She's a black tortoiseshell with white.  That is the correct description worldwide - pedigree or household pet.
> 
> ...



Fair do's. Every day's a school day, etc.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

wheresthetorch said:


> Fair do's. Every day's a school day, etc.





Do give Madam a head scritch from me. She's lovely.


----------



## wheresthetorch (27 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Do give Madam a head scritch from me. She's lovely.



I will! She's most lovely, when not hurling . . . .


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

wheresthetorch said:


> I will! She's most lovely, when not hurling . . . .



Brill 

Mind, it could be worse. You could've had half a rancid mouse barfed up in your bed...


----------



## Nigeyy (11 Mar 2018)

One of our cats. If you took away the right arm in the photo it would fall on the floor....


----------



## Proto (11 Mar 2018)

After a mishap with a car. Made a bit of a mess of her foot, but seems to have made a full recovery after being on three legs for eight weeks


----------



## Proto (11 Mar 2018)

In the back of our 2CV


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2018)

Proto said:


> After a mishap with a car. Made a bit of a mess of her foot, but seems to have made a full recovery after being on three legs for six weeks
> View attachment 399528


A like for the very relaxed pose rather than the injury.



Proto said:


> In the back of our 2CV
> 
> View attachment 399531


2CVs have the same effect on me.


----------



## Lavender Rose (11 Mar 2018)

This is our family dog Flynn, we rehomed him end of October 2016. He was a scrawny little thing when we first got him. He obviously didn't get on with kennel environment. We were always told he had an issue with men - but that wasn't too obvious - except my dad who is tall, bumbling and looming sometimes! We had only had him a couple of days when we had to rush him to vets because he wasn't eating, vomiting etc. After blood tests and xrays it appeared that he had chewed parts of a ball and they had got stuck in his belly heading down to his intestines! 

Thank goodness the rescue centre gave us 4 weeks free pet insurance! The whole saga was just over £1k! but we just had to pay the excess - we took up pet insurance after that for definite! 

We have had lots of fun with him over the time we have had him - I never use to run, but wanted to try off road running with him - Canicross - it's called! We did a trial lesson and he absolutely loved it! We have been doing it in varying degrees since May 2017?! We did enter some local little events as well which we enjoyed. Seeing him enjoy it so much inspires me to keep going - which in turn keeps me fit too!! 

I have a few more competitions to do this year - as well as my monthly Virtual Runner monthly challenges! We get up bright and early and have a lesson on Monday morning and that sets us up for the week. I would love to run more with him - over the summer I am hoping we can run more like 3 times a week rather than 1-2 as we get now.

This dog is so handsome, addictively unpredictable and just so much fun to have around. Things were tough at the beginning, but I am glad we soldiered on with him .


----------



## Lavender Rose (11 Mar 2018)

More photos of us in action!


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2018)

And here's Madam Poppy - the bestest, tortiest cat in the whole wide world. Just because...


----------



## sarahale (13 Mar 2018)

Any other rodent fans? 

Monty, Rocco, Oreo and Baldrick


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2018)

Madam Lexi's a rodent fan. But not quite in the way you'd like...


----------



## raleighnut (14 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Madam Lexi's a rodent fan. But not quite in the way you'd like...
> 
> View attachment 399911



View: https://youtu.be/zRLCGREvPCA


----------



## ozboz (16 Mar 2018)

View attachment 400310


Mr Horse & Mr Cat
The horse , Arnie is an ex flat racer , he did win a few in the 90's
The Cat was up to 6 weeks ago feral rescue cat, but he's come good now with some proper TLC , he resides in the tack room at the back of Arnies stable ,


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2018)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 400318
> View attachment 400310
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## colly (6 Apr 2018)

Charlie is unimpressed with his stand-in.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Apr 2018)

The boys, indulging in one of their favourite pastimes, spying!


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2018)

Awh 

This is one of Poppy's favourite things to do.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Apr 2018)

Someone looking for an after breakfast cuddle (and bite) 
And more grub


----------



## Mistyscot (28 Apr 2018)

Mylo & Bella


----------



## Mrs M (4 May 2018)

Sleepy boys


----------



## Vantage (4 May 2018)

Sleepy girl


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2018)

I finally managed to get a photo of 'Fluff', he doesn't like the camera and legs it every time he sees it.






so I snuck up on him.


----------



## Glow worm (6 May 2018)

Our cat on Friday telling me he didn't want me to go away for the weekend...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 May 2018)

This is Dombotoya (shiny rock) our spur thighed tortoise. Also my inspirational Audax mascot.


----------



## Vantage (8 May 2018)

Tara just gets weirder by the day...


----------



## Drago (8 May 2018)

Lemmy again.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2018)

Cat and the beanstalk...


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jun 2018)

Our Ginger Tom - Non-Stop.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Jun 2018)

Sam, camouflaged in his favourite teeny tiny bed 
Took this to the cattery recently and were told both the boys squeezed into it together (ignored the other 2 beds on offer)


----------



## Vantage (15 Jun 2018)

Someone looks bored.


----------



## SteveF (15 Jun 2018)

Vantage said:


> Someone looks bored.
> 
> View attachment 414506


Beauty ....


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Jun 2018)

Meet Oscar, my 6-year-old (today I might add) Patterdale Terrier. Handsome, but a bloody handful at times too!


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jun 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> View attachment 414530
> 
> View attachment 414531
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Oscar


----------



## Mrs M (30 Jun 2018)

Sam found a nice cool bed today


----------



## graham56 (30 Jun 2018)

P


----------



## Cavalol (30 Jun 2018)

Our (actually my wife's) dog. When she showed me a picture of the breed, I said there's no way I'd ever be seen outside with one. Take him everywhere possible, he's absolutely ace and such good company. Even the cats like him! 
Today is actually his 8th birthday, here he is the other week going to bed early...


----------



## Mrs M (30 Jun 2018)

Cavalol said:


> Our (actually my wife's) dog. When she showed me a picture of the breed, I said there's no way I'd ever be seen outside with one. Take him everywhere possible, he's absolutely ace and such good company. Even the cats like him!
> Today is actually his 8th birthday, here he is the other week going to bed early...
> 
> 
> View attachment 417075


Happy birthday wee guy


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jul 2018)

Always finds the comfiest spot


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jul 2018)

Nice day off work today, cycling this morning, nice salad for lunch then a spot of sunbathing 
Got a sun lounger out for Thomas but he wanted mine


----------



## Vantage (28 Jul 2018)

Tara's "I'm so cute and innocent" face she gives me when she wants one of my TangyToms.


----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2018)

Cavalol said:


> Our (actually my wife's) dog. When she showed me a picture of the breed, I said there's no way I'd ever be seen outside with one. Take him everywhere possible, he's absolutely ace and such good company. Even the cats like him!
> Today is actually his 8th birthday, here he is the other week going to bed early...
> 
> 
> View attachment 417075



Cute.... Looks a bit poodle-y ?


----------



## simonali (28 Jul 2018)

Chillin' out on the furniture.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Jul 2018)

The boys haven’t noticed the torrential tropical rain has now stopped!
They are both “sheltering”
Thomas in his usual spot, bottom of the bed and wee Sam in his NY loft apartment (top of our wardrobe)


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jul 2018)

She has been struggling a bit with the heat


----------



## Cavalol (28 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> Cute.... Looks a bit poodle-y ?



Bichon Frise


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2018)

Charlie, the excitable spaniel puppy..


----------



## keithmac (29 Jul 2018)

Our Honey, butter wouldn't melt in this pic but she's just yanked a flower out of the planter again...


----------



## Mrs M (29 Jul 2018)

keithmac said:


> Our Honey, butter wouldn't melt in this pic but she's just yanked a flower out of the planter again...
> 
> View attachment 421614


You forgive her though


----------



## keithmac (29 Jul 2018)

Mrs M said:


> You forgive her though



Yep, she's just growing up .


----------



## Renmurew (29 Jul 2018)

Even German Shepherds are allowed to switch off sometimes!


----------



## Renmurew (29 Jul 2018)

Ok, either there's a hole in the bed or his leg fell off!!! either way he's not bothered


----------



## Mrs M (20 Aug 2018)

Aw, brave wee Thomas went to the vet today to have his teeth cleaned.
Mr M had a day off to golf so went to collect him at 3pm.
All went well but the “wounded soldier”  is feeling sorry for himself up in his NY loft apartment (top of our wardrobe, complete with new pillows) 
Really milking it and has been hand fed chicken and best ham 
Poor baby


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 425971
> View attachment 425970
> Aw, brave wee Thomas went to the vet today to have his teeth cleaned.
> Mr M had a day off to golf so went to collect him at 3pm.
> ...


Poor baby. I’m sure he’ll be back to normal tomorrow and feeling a lot better.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor baby. I’m sure he’ll be back to normal tomorrow and feeling a lot better.


Thanks, sure he will 
x


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2018)

I’m currently watching Supervet but Molly isn’t interested. Lol.


----------



## Tracy (20 Aug 2018)

My Lucifer.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2018)

Tracy said:


> My Lucifer.
> View attachment 425986


He doesn’t look impressed with his hat.


----------



## Tracy (20 Aug 2018)

That's just how he always looks. Not impressed with anything. Big fat lazy moggy 


Mo1959 said:


> He doesn’t look impressed with his hat.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Aug 2018)

Tracy said:


> My Lucifer.
> View attachment 425986


He is lovely, (with catitude)


----------



## Mrs M (21 Aug 2018)

Thomas appears to have made a full recovery after his wee ordeal!
The lads had a wee break this evening in between chicken munching and flying through the air antics


----------



## Mrs M (14 Sep 2018)

Poor Thomas has another eye injury 
Night before he went to the vet slept on my pillow, feeling sorry for himself, next day he had a big swollen eye.
Got antibiotics and feeling much better now


----------



## potsy (14 Sep 2018)

Updated pic of my boy..


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

Fab dog there Dave - lovely....

You've done magic !

Our rescue cat is doing well, can't attach photos at the min, but we are now upto 4 cats.... A big Tortie, a 1 year old rescue ginger ninja, and two Ragdoll Pedigrees. Too much cat poop.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2018)

potsy said:


> Updated pic of my boy..
> 
> View attachment 430056
> 
> View attachment 430057


----------



## simonali (14 Sep 2018)

Having a dip.


----------



## keithmac (15 Sep 2018)

Our pup's just turned 6 months old.

Flat out after her walk, can remember when she couldn't even fill one cushion!


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2018)




----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2018)

The 3 nubs to the family. Leo the ginger ninja rescue and Luna (grey) and Simba (white). Ps in the background is the cat run out side the conservatory.

Big Tiggy isn't in these pics.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2018)

Luna is a Ragamuffin?

i.e. a Ragdoll in a non-pointed coat...


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2018)

We had Mtoto that was like Simba, but Luna is like mummy - she isn't 100% ragdoll, but oh my she melts hearts.

They all come out either white, all grey, or like Luna - only one in each of the litters like luna. I'll get her face picture uploaded in a mo.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2018)




----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2018)

I think Simba is a blue point ? and not sure what Luna is.... her face is amazing


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2018)

Leo is now a 4kg lean mean machine - lots of muscle - great seeing this as 6 months ago he was a skinny thing. We've had to take all his teeth out as a result, but he is now just about 1 year old, and his condition is really good. Our Vet has been great. He does love cheap sandwich ham (he was found on a building site). He has been a great influence in the house with the old cat and the two new cats. He's a bit like the bossy big brother. Keeps them all under control, but loves fun, and respects the old cat. He has been amazing considering his background.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Leo is now a 4kg lean mean machine - lots of muscle - great seeing this as 6 months ago he was a skinny thing. We've had to take all his teeth out as a result, but he is now just about 1 year old, and his condition is really good. Our Vet has been great. He does love cheap sandwich ham (he was found on a building site). He has been a great influence in the house with the old cat and the two new cats. He's a bit like the bossy big brother. Keeps them all under control, but loves fun, and respects the old cat. He has been amazing considering his background.


Lovely wee family


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2018)

Went from two sisters, when they were 10, we got Tiggy. Tiggy was 10 when we got Mtoto, but unfortunately he got run over. Gutted. Wife wanted another, so got a rescue as the same time the breeder was so upset, she sent mummy to stud, so we ended up with 4. 

2 unrelated cats are harder than 1. 4 cats are fine, no issues ! And still easier than 1 dog.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Went from two sisters, when they were 10, we got Tiggy. Tiggy was 10 when we got Mtoto, but unfortunately he got run over. Gutted. Wife wanted another, so got a rescue as the same time the breeder was so upset, she sent mummy to stud, so we ended up with 4.
> 
> 2 unrelated cats are harder than 1. 4 cats are fine, no issues ! And still easier than 1 dog.


5 here and 3 'part-timers' 2 of which we know where they live and Fluff (Lord Fluffington) a very aloof entire male who we think is just an independent opportunist


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2018)

You've got a blue tabby point and a blue tabby. That would certainly tally if they're littermates. Mum only has one copy of the colourpoint gene (it's a recessive).

All colourpoint kittens (regardless of breed) are born white, and the shading on their points begins to develop after a few days or so.

Ragdolls and Ragamuffins are essentially the same breed, a bit like Siamese and Orientals - same body shape but different permitted coat colours.

Because of the way Ragdolls were originally bred and outcrossed, non-colourpointed kittens cropped up in litters. The original founder of the breed only wanted colourpoint, mitted and bi-colourpoint cats and fell out with other breeders who wanted to develop the other coat colours and patterns. Those kittens were used to develop the Ragamuffin breed.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2018)

Just the terrible twosome here. Poppy (tortie) and Lexi (blue & white but thinks she's a tortie.)


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2018)

My Millie is now a poster dog for the RVC----


----------



## potsy (20 Oct 2018)

Charlie's been with us 5 months now, can't remember what life was like before he arrived, quieter I think.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Nov 2018)

Sam looked bored so we played with some toys including the former fur collar of one of my jackets,  looks good on the wee guy


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2018)

Can the CC dog owners tell me if my dog will look daft in one of these? 

Asking for a friend


----------



## Mrs M (28 Nov 2018)

potsy said:


> View attachment 440720
> 
> Can the CC dog owners tell me if my dog will look daft in one of these?
> 
> Asking for a friend


Would look cute


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2018)

It's not Accy, is it? 

Last week he was cogitating in the Mundane News thread about dropping for a bright orange tracksuit...


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 440719
> View attachment 440718
> View attachment 440717
> View attachment 440716
> Sam looked bored so we played with some toys including the former fur collar of one of my jackets,  looks good on the wee guy



Our first two were silver tabbies like yours.

Our two Raggies are off for their little 'ops' tomorrow - just coming upto 6 months old and already the male, Simba, looks much bigger than rescue Leo (slightly less tall but has lots of fur). Luna is a little smaller and petite being female. All four cats get on great, well the young three leave Tiggy alone - they respect her 'space'.

They are all great fun, and really gel as a group - had no issues (you'd expect that from litter mates) but the two related cats get on well with the others. Leo the rescue has taken on the role of big brother - always on the go checking out what the younger two are upto. He even lets then eat first. He is also very smart - he's got out a few times, but comes back (we keep him in as he has cat flu/is a carrier - the other kittens are Pedigrees and shouldn't really be out as the breed is too friendly). We keep Leo in as he could infect other non-vaccinated cats, but since we've got him well, there has been no sign of illness at all - he is really at his peak, lovely fur, muscular, happy chap.


Night time is quite good - so long as the younger three have had the use of the cat run. The older cat goes out, but she is the one that decides she is hungry at 5am.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Our first two were silver tabbies like yours.



Black tabby. Or brown tabby. Either is correct.

Silver tabby is a completely different colour - it occurs when the gene for yellow pigmentation is absent. 

http://www.seregiontica.org/Colors/tabby/tabbies.htm


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Nov 2018)

potsy said:


> View attachment 440720
> 
> Can the CC dog owners tell me if my dog will look daft in one of these?
> 
> Asking for a friend




Will look good but more importantly will keep him warm when it is very cold.

Here is my long gone Weimaraner in a neoprene wetsuit - very windproof and kept him cosy after a dip in freezing tarns etc. Dogs - daft buggers!

Seen here high in the Cumbrian mountains on a way below freezing winter's day.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Dec 2018)

The boys are happy now they’ve found new “nests” after having the living room decorated and refurnished.
Thomas was more fussy, Sam happy enough anywhere his wee bed is


----------



## Oldfentiger (6 Jan 2019)

Formation Dossin’
O’Malley and Alfie

Both rescue cats. O’Malley found dumped in a wheelie bin at age 6 weeks, and Alfie found roaming Blackpool with a bad cough at similar age.
They’re 8 years old now and those bad memories are long gone


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> View attachment 445845
> Formation Dossin’
> O’Malley and Alfie
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> View attachment 445845
> Formation Dossin’
> O’Malley and Alfie
> 
> ...





Cats doing what cats do best.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> View attachment 445845
> Formation Dossin’
> O’Malley and Alfie
> 
> ...


Lucky boys


----------



## Oldfentiger (6 Jan 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Lucky boys


Yes, they have a perfect life now.
We live in the sticks with fields and open country 50 yards from our door. They have 24/7 unrestricted access to the outdoors. At bedtime they have beds in the kitchen but can’t get further into the house, as we don’t want to have to search the place for any “presents “ they may have brought us every morning


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Yes, they have a perfect life now.
> We live in the sticks with fields and open country 50 yards from our door. They have 24/7 unrestricted access to the outdoors. At bedtime they have beds in the kitchen but can’t get further into the house, as we don’t want to have to search the place for any “presents “ they may have brought us every morning



Tell me about the "presents" 

My difference is that the girls (both also rescues - I volunteer for my local branch of CP) are indoors from tea time to mid morning. Mind, when the weather's cold, I can't prise them away from the radiators LOL


----------



## C R (6 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Yes, they have a perfect life now.
> We live in the sticks with fields and open country 50 yards from our door. They have 24/7 unrestricted access to the outdoors. At bedtime they have beds in the kitchen but can’t get further into the house, as we don’t want to have to search the place for any “presents “ they may have brought us every morning


Cats presents, ours keeps bringing live mice into the living room and leaving them there. Three in the past month. Other than that it is a lazy sod





It is sleeping, by the way.


----------



## Oldfentiger (6 Jan 2019)

Alfie (the one with white paws) is a mole catcher. About a dozen notches on his belt so far.
He brought a live one in one evening, which is when I discovered that moles have sharp teeth and a fearsome bite.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2019)




----------



## Vantage (7 Jan 2019)

Rocking her reindeer jumper


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jan 2019)

May I take this opportunity to introduce to you Winnie the Cockerpoo and Frankie the new puppy.






Winnie is re-home we got her at 4 months old and has been with us 14 months and Frankie is 12 weeks old and here a month.

We also have Jessie who is seven.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2019)

Hungry


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hungry
> View attachment 446099


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2019)

I actually don't have a pet. But we do babysit other peoples pets.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hungry
> View attachment 446099



The tortie...   

Did I mention that I have tortie-itis? 

P.S. They're all lovely though


----------



## Chris S (7 Jan 2019)

Matthew_T said:


> Cats: 19
> Dogs: 31
> Rocks: 1
> Tortoise: 1
> ...



Do you own a kebab shop?


----------



## dan_bo (7 Jan 2019)

The dude abides.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Jan 2019)

Millie







The spawniest dog alive. Abandoned in a cardboard box in Stockton on Tees at about 12 weeks old. Obviously a Christmas present puppy. She now has seven trained staff to serve her every whim. Loves the wood burning stove. Eats anything except rhubarb, olives and bananas. She's lying on my feet as I type this.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jan 2019)

Both critters are demanding and greedy, I will part with them for combined price of £25. If you are interested you will have to pay freight from France. They can be palletised which would be the cheapest option.
£20? I'll throw in some extra cats, normal looking ones.


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2019)

That’s the pic of Sally.Passed away in July 2018.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> May I take this opportunity to introduce to you Winnie the Cockerpoo and Frankie the new puppy.
> 
> View attachment 446094
> 
> ...


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jan 2019)

pawl said:


> That’s the pic of Sally.Passed away in July 2018.



Bloody heartbreaking breaking isn’t it? I’m so sorry.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jan 2019)

Our new “holiday friend” I call him Teddy Bear


----------



## johnnyb47 (8 Jan 2019)

This is the stray cat thats taken residence with me. He's been a great companion[/ATTACH]


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Jan 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 446215
> Our new “holiday friend” I call him Teddy Bear


This fellow adopted you for the duration of a stay somewhere? I like the coat, it looks like there is some shorthair parentage perhaps.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 446215
> Our new “holiday friend” I call him Teddy Bear



Blue tabby colourpoint. Nice.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2019)

Having some fun in the sun...


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2019)

potsy said:


> Having some fun in the sun...
> 
> View attachment 446282


----------



## Cavalol (8 Jan 2019)




----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2019)

Cavalol said:


> View attachment 446301


Poor thing.


----------



## Oldbloke (9 Jan 2019)




----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

Oldbloke said:


> View attachment 446357





What is it with cats and baskets...  DAMHIKT


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jan 2019)

Chillin with Teddy Bear


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

He's obviously taken quite a shine to you @Mrs M 

Do give him a head rub from me.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> He's obviously taken quite a shine to you @Mrs M
> 
> Do give him a head rub from me.


Done!


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Done!



Thanks


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jan 2019)

Teddy Bear brought his woman round 
She’s quite shy though


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Heres another of my beloved Lemmy. Hes the best dog in the world, tirelessly alert for the insidious threat of communism, particularly North Koreans.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 446418
> View attachment 446416
> Teddy Bear brought his woman round
> She’s quite shy though



Oh, she's beautiful 

Seal tabby bi-colourpoint.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jan 2019)

Mr M and friend near Playa Dorada beach earlier today


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

That's one stressed out cat...


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Heres another of my beloved Lemmy. Hes the best dog in the world, tirelessly alert for the insidious threat of communism, particularly North Koreans.
> 
> View attachment 446420



that's the first time I've seen a picture of the famous and much missed Lemmy; a fine beast !


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Thank you sir. He is credited with keeping our village ISIS and communist free. When the Lord Donald comes on TV (which is a lot cos I watch the Republican Channel) he hails to the chief with his right paw. I'm a proud Dad!


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Thank you sir. He is credited with keeping our village ISIS and communist free. When the Lord Donald comes on TV (which is a lot cos I watch the Republican Channel) he hails to the chief with his right paw. I'm a proud Dad!



Surely so obviously intelligent a creature would be being ironic by such a gesture ?


----------



## Oldbloke (10 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE=" When the Lord Donald comes on TV (which is a lot cos I watch the Republican Channel) he hails to the chief with his right paw. I'm a proud Dad! [/QUOTE]

Sure it's not a facepalm?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jan 2019)

Profpointy said:


> Surely so obviously intelligent a creature would be being ironic by such a gesture ?



He should probably open an account and he could then contribute to the Brexit thread as dog passports could be in jeopardy.


----------



## downesy (10 Jan 2019)

This is Smudge just turned 18 months on guard with his crew


----------



## palinurus (29 Jan 2019)

She isn't quite our pet yet but we are adopting Bella- a 15-year old cat from the animal sanctuary, just going through the process- will be a few days yet.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jan 2019)

palinurus said:


> She isn't quite our pet yet but we are adopting Bella- a 15-year old cat from the animal sanctuary, just going through the process- will be a few days yet.
> 
> View attachment 449676


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2019)

palinurus said:


> She isn't quite our pet yet but we are adopting Bella- a 15-year old cat from the animal sanctuary, just going through the process- will be a few days yet.
> 
> View attachment 449676



Oh, she's lovely 

From someone who volunteers for her local branch of CP, I'll say thank you so much for adopting an oldie.


----------



## Mrs M (30 Jan 2019)

palinurus said:


> She isn't quite our pet yet but we are adopting Bella- a 15-year old cat from the animal sanctuary, just going through the process- will be a few days yet.
> 
> View attachment 449676


Good of you to give an older cat a nice retirement home, they are very grateful


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2019)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2019)

potsy said:


> View attachment 449787



First experience of snow?


----------



## palinurus (1 Feb 2019)

Well, Bella is our pet now. She's been here 24 hours and she is currently sleeping behind the chest of drawers where I keep my cycling clothes (and not on either of the cat beds we bought- of course).

She has been exploring the flat, has been eating OK. She likes being fussed. So far she is mostly active at night- they put a bell on her collar at the rescue place and I could hear her jingling around quite a bit.

Next thing I need to do is learn to recognize the best time to groom her, had a go this morning but got a deep growl and a swipe from a paw after a very short time.

We'll take her to the vet in a couple of weeks. She recently had a lot of teeth out but was found to be otherwise healthy. She jumps very well for a 15-year old cat!

Will try to get a photo when she comes out of hiding (I can hear that bell jingling so I think she is grooming right now)


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

Give her time. When I got Poppy, she spent the first night in the airing cupboard, hiding behind the hot water tank. It can take a few days (or sometimes even longer) for a cat to settle. Especially an oldie. If you can interact with her, toys like a teaser wand or a feather tickler are good at tempting a cat to relax and play.

Beds are best placed either near radiators or somewhere up high e.g. sideboard where she can feel secure, preferably in low traffic areas.

Some cats just don't like being groomed LOL. Favourite grooming item here is a fine tooth wire comb, but for a cat who isn't terribly keen, something like a zoom groom or a grooming mitt might be a better option. And plenty of treats as a bribe can work...


----------



## palinurus (1 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Give her time. When I got Poppy, she spent the first night in the airing cupboard, hiding behind the hot water tank. It can take a few days (or sometimes even longer) for a cat to settle. Especially an oldie. If you can interact with her, toys like a teaser wand or a feather tickler are good at tempting a cat to relax and play.
> 
> Beds are best placed either near radiators or somewhere up high e.g. sideboard where she can feel secure, preferably in low traffic areas.
> 
> Some cats just don't like being groomed LOL. Favourite grooming item here is a fine tooth wire comb, but for a cat who isn't terribly keen, something like a zoom groom or a grooming mitt might be a better option. And plenty of treats as a bribe can work...



Once we work out where she likes to be we'll try moving beds to those areas- we can't fit one behind the chest of drawers though! a grooming mitt might work, will consider that if I have trouble. With my last cat I just had to catch him in the right mood!


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

I'm lucky, my two love being groomed, especially Lexi. To the extent that she'll turn around and groom me. (Ouch, sandpaper time!) Poppy likes it - as long as you don't do her tail. Five kilos of tortietude can pack one heck of a punch...


----------



## palinurus (1 Feb 2019)




----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First experience of snow?


Possibly, though we only got him at 9 months old, he most probably saw some as a young puppy.

He's not happy that it's almost gone up here


----------



## Mrs M (1 Feb 2019)

Our last 2 boys loved being groomed, had to have a brush in each hand to stop them pushing each other out of the way!
Our current 2 don’t mind but think it’s more of a game, more brushing means getting more excited, then they pounce 
Only had one cat that hated being groomed and unfortunately he was long haired, still bear the scars


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

palinurus said:


> View attachment 450137


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Feb 2019)

Catching some rays


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2019)

palinurus said:


> View attachment 450137


Did you get here from the rescue centre down the A41 near Elstree?


----------



## palinurus (2 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Did you get here from the rescue centre down the A41 near Elstree?



Yes, it's the only one around here. Really hard to get to by bus or on a bicycle!


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2019)

palinurus said:


> Yes, it's the only one around here. Really hard to get to by bus or on a bicycle!


My wife is the Veterinary nurse there, has been for two years now. They do good work, as do all re-homing centres.


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2019)

Enjoying the bit of snow we have left up here..


----------



## palinurus (6 Feb 2019)

Settling in...


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

palinurus said:


> Settling in...
> 
> View attachment 451128



That's good to see


----------



## Mrs M (6 Feb 2019)

palinurus said:


> Settling in...
> 
> View attachment 451128


So lovely to see, happy cat


----------



## steverob (7 Feb 2019)

One of our now eight year old cat Hoshi, doing as all cats are wont to do - completely ignoring all the expensive toys we’ve bought her and instead deciding to pass the time by sitting in a paper carrier bag!


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

steverob said:


> One of our now eight year old cat Hoshi, doing as all cats are wont to do - completely ignoring all the expensive toys we’ve bought her and instead deciding to pass the time by sitting in a paper carrier bag!
> View attachment 451281





Poppy does this too. However, she FIRST emptied the paper bag of the socks I'd bought and THEN sat in it...






BTW @steverob - sorry, this is the sci-fi geekette in me coming to the fore - am I correct in assuming that the very lovely Hoshi is named after the character of Ensign Hoshi Sato in Enterprise?


----------



## steverob (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> BTW @steverob - sorry, this is the sci-fi geekette in me coming to the fore - am I correct in assuming that the very lovely Hoshi is named after the character of Ensign Hoshi Sato in Enterprise?


A little bit, but not completely!

We'd just got back from a holiday in the Far East when we decided to get a cat from our local shelter and as I was rather inspired by that culture at the time, I wanted to give the cat a Japanese sounding name - my wife had picked out the cat while I was at work, so the deal was I got to name her. I tried a few different names out loud but none of them appealed to my wife until I said Hoshi (which is the Japanese word for Star), at which point she said "what, like the linguist from Enterprise?" (she's actually more of a Voyager and DS9 fan, but did watch Enterprise as well) and so I took that as a go-ahead and the name stuck from then on!

Ironically I've since gone on to work for a Japanese company in London - by showing off photos of Hoshi to any of the ex-pats who come over on short term contracts and telling them her name, it probably does more to integrate me with them than any other thing I could do!


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

steverob said:


> A little bit, but not completely!
> 
> We'd just got back from a holiday in the Far East when we decided to get a cat from our local shelter and as I was rather inspired by that culture at the time, I wanted to give the cat a Japanese sounding name - my wife had picked out the cat while I was at work, so the deal was I got to name her. I tried a few different names out loud but none of them appealed to my wife until I said Hoshi (which is the Japanese word for Star), at which point she said "what, like the linguist from Enterprise?" (she's actually more of a Voyager and DS9 fan, but did watch Enterprise as well) and so I took that as a go-ahead and the name stuck from then on!



Actually, that's really neat


----------



## Mrs M (9 Feb 2019)

Sounds very windy out there,  think I’ll just stay here for the day


----------



## Threevok (10 Feb 2019)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> View attachment 451677



Cool pic'.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Feb 2019)

Here is Vinnie.






He is a very large second hand cat. He has been with us since the end of October and has settled in rather well. He has some unresolved issues surrounding feet! He seems very worried that we are going to kick him and seems worried by large feet in shoes.
However, he also enjoys chasing feet. If you walk though the house, he often comes hurtling out of ambush from behind the drying washing. Usually it is a mock attack but occasionally he will tag you with his paw. His claws are never out. Slightly disconcerting though! He is a big chap and rather prone to over eating. 
He is playing more now and can totally demolish a length of proper para cord in around three days.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

Besties.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Here is Vinnie.
> 
> View attachment 451853
> 
> ...



Mmmmmm, what a wonderful Ginja Ninja 

Secondhand cats can have these odd neuroses, but in a weird way, it makes them more endearing... You should see Lexi every time I open a 10kg sack of cat biscuits or bring in a bulk lot of wet food. (She came from a cat hoarder)


----------



## Mrs M (11 Feb 2019)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Here is Vinnie.
> 
> View attachment 451853
> 
> ...


He’s very handsome


----------



## Mrs M (11 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 451854
> 
> 
> Besties.


Cuties!


----------



## Mrs M (12 Feb 2019)

Sam is growing up fast


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 452089
> View attachment 452088
> Sam is growing up fast


What a cutie.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Feb 2019)

Thomas (Mr T)  chilling on the sofa  with his favourite cushions.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Feb 2019)

He does seem to have a foot fetish. He he is relaxing.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2019)

From henceforth Frankie wishes to be known that she is to be known as Frankie two-chews.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> From henceforth Frankie wishes to be known that she is to be known as Frankie two-chews.
> 
> View attachment 454195


Cutie


----------



## LarryDuff (23 Feb 2019)




----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> View attachment 454240


That’s a happy pup


----------



## LarryDuff (23 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> That’s a happy pup


She's actually 4 but will always be my puppy.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

Lemmy again.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2019)

Last week we took our three to the pet photo man. 





Winnie Bagel, Jessie Two-Toys and Frankie Two-Chews.


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2019)

Happy dog during his morning walk...


----------



## Mrs M (24 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Last week we took our three to the pet photo man.
> View attachment 454356
> 
> 
> Winnie Bagel, Jessie Two-Toys and Frankie Two-Chews.


Lovely pic of the wee gang


----------



## C R (24 Feb 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 452573
> Thomas (Mr T)  chilling on the sofa  with his favourite cushions.


Ours looks a bit like that





Though this one's a girl. The children chose Diamond for the name, because of the diamond on the nose.


----------



## wheresthetorch (25 Feb 2019)

Mollie keeping warm.


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Mar 2019)

Never noticed this thread before (I don't often venture into the CC cafe), some lovely pics in here. 

Here are our lovely boys; 

Tyke,





Westley,




Puck,




Loki,




Bovril,





and new arrivals Dipper & Scamp cuddled up with Uncle Loki. 




We love them all to bits


----------



## palinurus (2 Mar 2019)

Exploring widely now. We were told she was probably an indoor cat but it turns out she does like the outdoors, for short periods at least.






She went through the catflap for the first time today (before that I just opened the door). Checkup at the vet this morning, all well.

And her name seems to have become Misha rather than Bella.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Mar 2019)

palinurus said:


> Exploring widely now. We were told she was probably an indoor cat but it turns out she does like the outdoors, for short periods at least.
> 
> View attachment 455485
> 
> ...


Clearly enjoying her new life 
Well done to you


----------



## palinurus (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Some cats just don't like being groomed LOL. Favourite grooming item here is a fine tooth wire comb, but for a cat who isn't terribly keen, something like a zoom groom or a grooming mitt might be a better option.



I just got a grooming mitt and it seems to be working out well, ta.

Actually I got two- was sent a left-handed one at first when I ordered a right, so now I've got one for both hands.


----------



## Freds Dad (2 Mar 2019)




----------



## Mrs M (9 Mar 2019)

If Sam grows anymore we’ll need a bigger bed!


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2019)

Yes, I was wondering if that was a large cat or a small bed.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Mar 2019)

King size bed


----------



## Vantage (9 Mar 2019)

Taken with the new phone camera


----------



## SteveF (9 Mar 2019)

That's one way of carrying it..


----------



## keithmac (10 Mar 2019)

Spoilt rotten!.


----------



## Profpointy (16 Mar 2019)

Higgs, our stripey cat


----------



## Mrs M (29 Mar 2019)

Aah, Sam has decided to come home at a decent hour


----------



## C R (29 Mar 2019)

"Not sure if I want my photo taken"


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2019)

Dave...looking like Dave..getting on a bit now..17 years old but is still going strong.


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2019)

Harry, one of the kittens we fostered and couldn't send back to the rehoming centre. Now 8 months old and finding his feet.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 459886
> 
> Harry, one of the kittens we fostered and couldn't send back to the rehoming centre. Now 8 months old and finding his feet.



Madam Lexi is my, ahem, failed foster. 

Some fabby cats on here 

I spent a wonderful day stewarding at joint Cambridgeshire and Bucks & Oxfordshire shows. Lots of wonderful kitty cuddles.


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2019)




----------



## Proto (1 Apr 2019)

Bit cold last night, so she sneaked in, and I woke up to this. Genuine photo, not staged.


----------



## Vantage (1 Apr 2019)

Awe the fat little monkey.


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Madam Lexi is my, ahem, failed foster.
> 
> Some fabby cats on here
> 
> I spent a wonderful day stewarding at joint Cambridgeshire and Bucks & Oxfordshire shows. Lots of wonderful kitty cuddles.


Here are the other two kittens that didn't make it back to the rehoming centre




Daisy




And Poppy.




And of course, Millie our 7 year old Collie.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Here are the other two kittens that didn't make it back to the rehoming centre
> View attachment 460304
> 
> Daisy
> ...



  

Awh. I have a Poppy too, but she's a naughty tortie... 






And for good measure, here's Madam Lexi. Just so she doesn't feel left out. (Not terribly ladylike, I know...)


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Awh. I have a Poppy too, but she's a naughty tortie...
> 
> View attachment 460352
> 
> ...


Think it was you that warned me about torties! Lol. I can confirm that they definitely seem to be more intelligent and mischievous than my previous cats.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it was you that warned me about torties! Lol. I can confirm that they definitely seem to be more intelligent and mischievous than my previous cats.



Probably 

Life is never dull with a tortie...


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Probably
> 
> Life is never dull with a tortie...


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 460362





The tortie flavours of siamese and orientals are... a law unto themselves  I do love them though.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Apr 2019)




----------



## ChrisEyles (6 Apr 2019)

My little Westley


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2019)

Ok,here's my dog Jake. He's a Jack Russell Shi tzu cross.I know I've sent in stock photos of supposedly him(though they were a very good likeness!) before,but i couldn't send the real thing until now. There's a new dog stuff shop opened up near where I live. I took him in to get him a new harness. The owner asked if he could model the harness for her Facebook page. The above pics were taken yesterday of him modelling another harness. The bottom one last week,when I bought him that harness(and matching lead).






The Lancashire Dog Company
Like This Page · Yesterday ·

_Cutie Jake came in again today. He was a brilliant little model wearing the Doodlebone yellow step in harness. For one of the pictures the flash was on and it really shows off the reflective trim on the harness. He loves coming in for little potter about, super sociable little dog_


























The Lancashire Dog Company
Like This Page · 30 March · Edited ·

_Jake popped in to say hello today. He looks so good in the B.A.E. dog harness by Big & Little Dogs, such a happy little chappy _

https://www.lancashiredogcompany.com/big-little-dogs-bae-dog-harness-limited-edition.html


----------



## Mrs M (7 Apr 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok,here's my dog Jake. He's a Jack Russell Shi tzu cross.I know I've sent in stock photos of supposedly him(though they were a very good likeness!) before,but i couldn't send the real thing until now. There's a new dog stuff shop opened up near where I live. I took him in to get him a new harness. The owner asked if he could model the harness for her Facebook page. The above pics were taken yesterday of him modelling another harness. The bottom one last week,when I bought him that harness(and matching lead).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s really posing in that harness 
So cute!


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2019)

ChrisEyles said:


> My little Westley
> 
> View attachment 461075
> View attachment 461076
> View attachment 461078



Squee.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok,here's my dog Jake. He's a Jack Russell Shi tzu cross.I know I've sent in stock photos of supposedly him(though they were a very good likeness!) before,but i couldn't send the real thing until now. There's a new dog stuff shop opened up near where I live. I took him in to get him a new harness. The owner asked if he could model the harness for her Facebook page. The above pics were taken yesterday of him modelling another harness. The bottom one last week,when I bought him that harness(and matching lead).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> View attachment 460633
> 
> 
> View attachment 460634



Took her to the vet on Friday for her annual check up and boosters, she is the heaviest she has ever been so clearly the biscuits we are giving her aren't working so we have bought prescription biscuits to see if they help at all, a laser pen was purchased yesterday and she has fun chasing the dot around.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Apr 2019)

Mrs M said:


> He’s really posing in that harness
> So cute!


It took about 15 minutes to get him in the right pose for some pictures. Every time she was about to press the thingy on her phone he moved. As was once said...…


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It took about 15 minutes to get him in the right pose for some pictures. Every time she was about to press the thingy on her phone he moved. As was once said...…
> View attachment 461274



I do motorsport photography and cat photography.

Cat photography is definitely the harder of the two.


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2019)

Bath Night so was allowed a little dip in the brook that runs alongside the playing fields. 

Happy as Larry


----------



## SteveF (9 Apr 2019)

Hmmmm......


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2019)

Poseur


----------



## Proto (9 Apr 2019)




----------



## Proto (9 Apr 2019)

Not really a picture of Lexie, although she is in it, but a decent phone photo I reckon., Near Carnac, Brittany.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Apr 2019)




----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Apr 2019)

Our little bubs are growing up fast


----------



## ChrisEyles (26 Apr 2019)

My little buds Puck, Loki & Bovril


----------



## palinurus (3 May 2019)

palinurus said:


> I just got a grooming mitt and it seems to be working out well, ta.
> 
> Actually I got two- was sent a left-handed one at first when I ordered a right, so now I've got one for both hands.



Now Misha comes to see me and lets me know when it's grooming time. I get both mitts on and get stuck right in and she purrs loudly throughout.


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 May 2019)

Hypothesis: Rats are even better than bicycles

Proof:


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

palinurus said:


> Now Misha comes to see me and lets me know when it's grooming time. I get both mitts on and get stuck right in and she purrs loudly throughout.



Oh cool


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 May 2019)

After a gap of two years since Rubens died, the family felt that it is time to have a dog around again.

Allow me to introduce Idris:


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After a gap of two years since Rubens died the family felt that it is time to have a dog around again.
> 
> Allow me to introduce Idris:
> View attachment 465554
> ...


----------



## Hicky (7 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After a gap of two years since Rubens died the family felt that it is time to have a dog around again.
> 
> Allow me to introduce Idris:
> View attachment 465554
> ...


Cocker? Nice


----------



## Mrs M (7 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After a gap of two years since Rubens died the family felt that it is time to have a dog around again.
> 
> Allow me to introduce Idris:
> View attachment 465554
> ...


Adorable!


----------



## Hicky (7 May 2019)

I’m thinking I should get a bigger bed for them....


----------



## Mrs M (7 May 2019)

Hicky said:


> I’m thinking I should get a bigger bed for them....
> View attachment 465574


 x3


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After a gap of two years since Rubens died the family felt that it is time to have a dog around again.
> 
> Allow me to introduce Idris:
> View attachment 465554
> ...



Oh. My. God! Gorgeous!


----------



## potsy (7 May 2019)

Waiting for the ball to move so he can chase it


----------



## gavgav (7 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After a gap of two years since Rubens died the family felt that it is time to have a dog around again.
> 
> Allow me to introduce Idris:
> View attachment 465554
> ...


He looks adorable! I’m looking forward to meeting him.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


>





Mrs M said:


> Adorable!





CarlP said:


> Oh. My. God! Gorgeous!


Thanks. He's lovely and we're amazed at how well he's made himself at home.



Hicky said:


> Cocker? Nice


Yes, cocker.



gavgav said:


> He looks adorable! I’m looking forward to meeting him.


He is. Just beware as he thinks fingers make a good chew-toy at the moment.


----------



## Hicky (8 May 2019)

Puppy teeth.....I do not miss housetraining and a working cocker mouthing 99% of the time its awake. Good luck with the tyke @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2019)

Hicky said:


> Puppy teeth.....I do not miss housetraining and a working cocker mouthing 99% of the time its awake. Good luck with the tyke @Rickshaw Phil


Thanks. His puppy teeth are like needles and he doesn't know his own strength yet.

I shall be glad when we've got past housetraining. I think we were spoiled a little by Rubens who picked it up very quickly.


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After a gap of two years since Rubens died, the family felt that it is time to have a dog around again.
> 
> Allow me to introduce Idris:
> View attachment 465554
> ...


That tail has got a bit of catching up to do!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> That tail has got a bit of catching up to do!


I'm sure it will. The photo does make the tail look a little shorter than it really is.


----------



## tincaman (8 May 2019)

Lilly, 18 months old, pictured here at 11 months, Labradoodle/Anatolian Shepherd cross


----------



## potsy (9 May 2019)

Hey there...


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2019)

potsy said:


> Hey there...
> 
> View attachment 465804


‘ansome.


----------



## palinurus (9 May 2019)

palinurus said:


> Now Misha comes to see me and lets me know when it's grooming time. I get both mitts on and get stuck right in and she purrs loudly throughout.



Not an easy thing to record photographically


----------



## raleighnut (9 May 2019)

palinurus said:


> Not an easy thing to record photographically
> 
> View attachment 465827
> 
> ...


----------



## GM (10 May 2019)

This is our visiting cat Max......






...he only ever visits us when Alan the whippet isn't around......


----------



## Mrs M (10 May 2019)

GM said:


> This is our visiting cat Max......
> 
> View attachment 465867
> 
> ...


Both lovely


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thanks. His puppy teeth are like needles and he doesn't know his own strength yet.
> 
> I shall be glad when we've got past housetraining. I think we were spoiled a little by Rubens who picked it up very quickly.



Much as I love dogs and as adorable as puppies are they are a complete PITA with their hurty needle teeth.

10/10 for being a cutie btw (the dog not you).


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2019)

Luna and Simba in their cat run



. Luna is the grey raggie.


----------



## furball (11 May 2019)

tincaman said:


> View attachment 465679
> 
> Lilly, 18 months old, pictured here at 11 months, Labradoodle/Anatolian Shepherd cross


Dear Santa,
I promise I've been good and not chewed any furniture.
Please can I have a sofa for Christmas.
Lilly.


----------



## Mrs M (21 May 2019)

Sam does not like the rain!  
In and out this morning, crying and carrying on 
Finally gave up and joined his brother for a snooze in our wardrobe (both in there all day)


----------



## Mrs M (21 May 2019)

Same pathetic carry on tonight, piddling down!
Wee guy protesting strongly, (sounds like a strangulated turkey)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2019)

Some more Idris pics:














He's growing quickly. Still likes to munch on fingers but seems to be getting the idea that the fun stops when he bites too hard.

Tomorrow will be a week since he had the last booster jabs so he'll be allowed out for his first walk. Just a short one to start with.


----------



## Rocky (26 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Some more Idris pics:
> 
> View attachment 468214
> 
> ...


He's lovely, Phil. He's got a great name too.

Thanks for posting and good luck with the first walk


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> *He's lovely, Phil. He's got a great name too.*
> 
> Thanks for posting and good luck with the first walk


Thanks. We wanted a Welsh name for him and Idris means "impulsive lord" which turns out to be be oddly appropriate for a puppy who is always the centre of attention.

The biting has also lead to him being referred to as Idris the Dragon which I expect people of a certain age will be able to relate to.


----------



## Paulus (26 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thanks. We wanted a Welsh name for him and Idris means "impulsive lord" which turns out to be be oddly appropriate for a puppy who is always the centre of attention.
> 
> The biting has also lead to him being referred to as Idris the Dragon which I expect people of a certain age will be able to relate to.


Does he live in the firebox then


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Does he live in the firebox then


Has to. We've brought him away from Smoke Hill.


----------



## AndreaJ (27 May 2019)

This is Louis enjoying the view from by the devils chair at the Stiperstones today


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2019)

Are you comfy there? :


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Are you comfy there? :
> 
> View attachment 468585


No-ones getting his blanket.


----------



## Mrs M (30 May 2019)

“Wee Sam” has nicked his big brothers sofa space beside mum! 
Looks happy enough about it though


----------



## Mrs M (30 May 2019)

Definitely his new favourite place


----------



## Vantage (4 Jun 2019)

Tara actually stood still for pic for once!


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jun 2019)

In Mr M’s “man cave” watching the Scotland game


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Jun 2019)

One of our new additions


----------



## ChrisEyles (11 Jun 2019)

Rats are gross, look at their scaly tails: 






This one is trying far too hard to be ingratiating:





What's that doing in my egg box???





Derp?


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Jun 2019)

Another baby chicken picture.


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2019)




----------



## The Rover (2 Jul 2019)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jul 2019)

potsy said:


> View attachment 473660



Very nice action shot there!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jul 2019)

The Rover said:


> View attachment 473661



Oh my - I do like that pair.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jul 2019)

I love this photo taken in October ‘17 of Winnie & Jessie playing on a beach.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2019)

The Rover said:


> View attachment 473661


----------



## Mrs M (4 Jul 2019)

Sam posing beside his portrait photograph and then stealing mum’ seat!


----------



## Mrs M (4 Jul 2019)

Thomas (Mr T) stole the sun lounger


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jul 2019)

Frankie thought I was going to steal her chew.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Frankie though I was going to steal her chew.
> 
> View attachment 474102


Frankie is adorable!


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jul 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Frankie is adorable!


Thanks, she is, she is also a little bugger!


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jul 2019)

Mr T enjoying his sunbathing


----------



## Skibird (28 Jul 2019)

I hope this link works, if it does, it's our dog Storm swimming in the Isle of Wight.

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=134cf4e2b94f7b42f26aecca93f7e3a7&oe=5DA04BCE


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2019)

Skibird said:


> I hope this link works, if it does, it's our dog Storm swimming in the Isle of Wight.
> 
> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=134cf4e2b94f7b42f26aecca93f7e3a7&oe=5DA04BCE



Good stamina!


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Jul 2019)

After losing the youngest of our 2 dogs in February the time has come for a new puppyThis is Orla, we picked her up on Saturday.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 477667
> After losing the youngest of our 2 dogs in February the time has come for a new puppyThis is Orla, we picked her up on Saturday.




Of course the downside is 'puppy teeth'


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Of course the downside is 'puppy teeth'


Poor Louis the spaniel has met the sharp puppy teeth when she tried hanging off his ears, he told her not to do it again!


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> Poor Louis the spaniel has met the sharp puppy teeth when she tried hanging off his ears, he told her not to do it again!


Ah but did she listen


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jul 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 477667
> After losing the youngest of our 2 dogs in February the time has come for a new puppyThis is Orla, we picked her up on Saturday.



Very cute dawg!


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ah but did she listen


She hasn’t done it again


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> She hasn’t done it again


Yet.


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2019)

On his holidays


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jul 2019)

_












Thomas loves his new bed _


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

Ahw, bless him @Mrs M - that's one happy kitty 

Lexi, in the mean time, is sleeping on my dirty, oily work jeans and t-shirt that are waiting to go in the laundry.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

Mrs M said:


> _
> View attachment 477888
> View attachment 477887
> View attachment 477886
> ...



You spoil that moggie.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ahw, bless him @Mrs M - that's one happy kitty
> 
> Lexi, in the mean time, is sleeping on my dirty, oily work jeans and t-shirt that are waiting to go in the laundry.



Lexi must be related to Lovely Wife - she loves the smell of oily overalls. 

Having never worn any myself I'm not even going to ask...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lexi must be related to Lovely Wife - she loves the smell of oily overalls.
> 
> Having never worn any myself I'm not even going to ask...


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ahw, bless him @Mrs M - that's one happy kitty
> 
> Lexi, in the mean time, is sleeping on my dirty, oily work jeans and t-shirt that are waiting to go in the laundry.


It’s an SSPCA bed, where he came from


----------



## Hicky (31 Jul 2019)

Ignore the lawn it was scarified to get rid of the moss....the blonde one has had a pond dip as usual and is aware I’m not chuffed the liver one didn’t give a hoot....


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Aug 2019)

My boys Archie and Rolo, Rolo is a scruffy tyke but cute with it


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Aug 2019)

A very tired puppy


----------



## Mrs M (8 Aug 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 479195
> A very tired puppy


Aw


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 479195
> A very tired puppy


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 479195
> A very tired puppy



Ah bless... 

Someone's taken the batteries out.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Aug 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 479195
> A very tired puppy


----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2019)

You can't tell from his face, but he really loves bath night


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2019)

Latest of the Ragdolls; Simba (white) and Luna. Slight scrape on Luna's nose, either charging round the house or from Leo....


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2019)

potsy said:


> You can't tell from his face, but he really loves bath night
> 
> View attachment 479234



Love his hair doo...


----------



## Pennine-Paul (9 Aug 2019)




----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 479195
> A very tired puppy


Oh. My. Gosh.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (9 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Latest of the Ragdolls; Simba (white) and Luna. Slight scrape on Luna's nose, either charging round the house or from Leo....
> 
> View attachment 479333



They are gorgeous cats. Are they house cats? Just my daughter wants a cat, I've had 2 moggies before that died of old age. I'd have another, but the house I'm buying is close to a main road. I kind of wondered if pedigree cats are more suited to being a house cat than a moggie. I like the thought of a big cat, I thought of a Maine Coon also, maybe too big though. It was the Ragdoll that I'd been thinking of mainly though.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> They are gorgeous cats. Are they house cats? Just my daughter wants a cat, I've had 2 moggies before that died of old age. I'd have another, but the house I'm buying is close to a main road. I kind of wondered if pedigree cats are more suited to being a house cat than a moggie. I like the thought of a big cat, I thought of a Maine Coon also, maybe too big though. It was the Ragdoll that I'd been thinking of mainly though.



Maine Coons are pretty high maintenance (they can be a bit of a diva) - and, as you say, they are rather large. Not really recommended for a purely indoor home.

If you're looking for even-tempered cuddly bears of a cat who are quite happy living indoors, might I suggest looking at Selkirk Rex? Selkirks, especially the boys, are rather chunky but not mahoosive. They're basically of the BSH body type (sizeable but solid), but with a curly coat. They come in both long and shorthaired coats and in a veritable rainbow of colours.

You can also get variant Selkirks who have straight rather than curly coats - they do crop up in some litters, as the original cats were outcrossed to BSH and Persians - but they have the same wonderful temperament.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Latest of the Ragdolls; Simba (white) and Luna. Slight scrape on Luna's nose, either charging round the house or from Leo....
> 
> View attachment 479333



Looking good. 

P.S. A non-colourpoint Ragdoll is actually called a Ragamuffin.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (10 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Maine Coons are pretty high maintenance (they can be a bit of a diva) - and, as you say, they are rather large. Not really recommended for a purely indoor home.
> 
> If you're looking for even-tempered cuddly bears of a cat who are quite happy living indoors, might I suggest looking at Selkirk Rex? Selkirks, especially the boys, are rather chunky but not mahoosive. They're basically of the BSH body type (sizeable but solid), but with a curly coat. They come in both long and shorthaired coats and in a veritable rainbow of colours.
> 
> You can also get variant Selkirks who have straight rather than curly coats - they do crop up in some litters, as the original cats were outcrossed to BSH and Persians - but they have the same wonderful temperament.



Thanks for that. I've never heard of them, but they look really nice after searching. Thanks I appreciate it. She also mentioned a Munchkin, but I'm not sure about that one..


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> Thanks for that. I've never heard of them, but they look really nice after searching. Thanks I appreciate it. She also mentioned a Munchkin, but I'm not sure about that one..



No, avoid munchkins at all costs. There is a good reason the GCCF (the UK cat equivalent of the Kennel Club) won't sanction the breed here in the UK. They look cute (although not to me) but they are very prone to joint and spine problems due to the reduced limb length. A bit like sausage dogs really, but sausage dogs don't jump about like a cat...


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> They are gorgeous cats. Are they house cats? Just my daughter wants a cat, I've had 2 moggies before that died of old age. I'd have another, but the house I'm buying is close to a main road. I kind of wondered if pedigree cats are more suited to being a house cat than a moggie. I like the thought of a big cat, I thought of a Maine Coon also, maybe too big though. It was the Ragdoll that I'd been thinking of mainly though.


Pretty much any Cat can be brought up as a housecat, just don't let em out and have em neutered, mind you when Maz and I got together my big ginger lad (who had been a 'flat cat') couldn't believe what a 'cat-flap' was, he was in and out every 5 minutes.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Aug 2019)

Frankie in a very rare calm mode.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2019)

Time for an updated pic of Idris:






The photo is with my sister on a recent trip on the Severn Valley Railway. Idris was really good and took the motion of the carriage and the sounds of the steam engines in his stride.

My comments about biting earlier in the thread were somewhat premature and he can be a little monster at times. I am so glad that he is losing his puppy teeth now! The canines look like being the last to come through - I shan't miss the needle-like ones he has at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Pretty much any Cat can be brought up as a housecat, just don't let em out and have em neutered, mind you when Maz and I got together my big ginger lad (who had been a 'flat cat') couldn't believe what a 'cat-flap' was, he was in and out every 5 minutes.



This too ^^^

If you go down the rescue route, there are always cats looking for indoor only homes. Some, because that's what they've always been used to, but others because it's better for them e.g. they may be deaf (a friend has the most delightful odd-eyed white girl who is as deaf as a post but is the best lap cat ever) or they may have FIV or something of that ilk. A special needs kitty is just as rewarding as any other cat - sometimes more so.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Aug 2019)

Relaxing with one of my wee pals


----------



## redflightuk (10 Aug 2019)

Six months ago Barney wouldn't come within 100 yards of the trike


----------



## Hicky (10 Aug 2019)

@Rickshaw Phil , gundogs can be very mouthy I’m glad it’s passing, I’m sure the pooch will develop into a wonderful animal.
My Male was a total di*k for mouthing until he turned 7months then everything fell into place, clean in the house and didn’t bite.
This is him with son no2 on the canal(The dog completely obeys him and they’re devoted to each other)
T’other pic is the Ms who the dog occasionally listens to, oh and yes he runs sideways on for some reason


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2019)

Hicky said:


> @Rickshaw Phil , gundogs can be very mouthy I’m glad it’s passing, I’m sure the pooch will develop into a wonderful animal.
> My Male was a total di*k for mouthing until he turned 7months then everything fell into place, clean in the house and didn’t bite.
> This is him with son no2 on the canal(The dog completely obeys him and they’re devoted to each other)
> T’other pic is the Ms who the dog occasionally listens to, oh and yes he runs sideways on for some reason
> ...


My Sabor never stopped 'mouthing' with me, he didn't do it to anyone else but he loved gently gnawing me,


----------



## Hicky (10 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My Sabor never stopped 'mouthing' with me, he didn't do it to anyone else but he loved gently gnawing me,
> 
> View attachment 479501



Landshark, mouthing unknowns i assume is frowned upon


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2019)

Hicky said:


> Landshark, mouthing unknowns i assume is frowned upon


Aye but he was still a Puppy til he died, he was fantastic with children, never growled at anyone and was my 'little' cohort on many an adventure. He wasn't keen on Busses but loved the Train.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2019)

I've had my 'puppy nibbles' this evening from Scott's (next door neighbour) Staffie, only thing is Ruby is 14, still a pup with me though.


----------



## C R (11 Aug 2019)

I think I'm just going to be lazy today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Aug 2019)

Hicky said:


> @Rickshaw Phil ,* gundogs can be very mouthy I’m glad it’s passing, I’m sure the pooch will develop into a wonderful animal.*
> My Male was a total di*k for mouthing until he turned 7months then everything fell into place, clean in the house and didn’t bite.
> This is him with son no2 on the canal(The dog completely obeys him and they’re devoted to each other)
> T’other pic is the Ms who the dog occasionally listens to, oh and yes he runs sideways on for some reason
> ...


I'm sure you're right. He's strong enough now that he could do real damage if that was what he intended - it's just that the puppy teeth are so sharp and he doesn't get that we don't always want to play rough like he would with another puppy.

I shouldn't complain really as Rubens was like this too, only he would bite the back of your leg when in the mood which thankfully Idris doesn't do.


----------



## potsy (11 Aug 2019)

Hicky said:


> oh and yes he runs sideways on for some reason


Mine does this too, is is a breed thing or do other dogs do it?


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

C R said:


> View attachment 479571
> I think I'm just going to be lazy today.





Nothing more relaxing than a relaxed cat...


----------



## Hicky (11 Aug 2019)

potsy said:


> Mine does this too, is is a breed thing or do other dogs do it?



I’ve got three and only two do it, they’ve got the same father, he’s longer in the back than them though. Who knows, none are wired up right


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2019)

Those teeth could do with a brush!


----------



## Mrs M (13 Aug 2019)

Had to buy another furry bed as Thomas wouldn’t share.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 479888
> Had to buy another furry bed as Thomas wouldn’t share.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 479888
> Had to buy another furry bed as Thomas wouldn’t share.


.......and do they know which is which, or will they swap?


----------



## Mrs M (13 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> .......and do they know which is which, or will they swap?


Thomas originally had the one on the left but decided he preferred the new one!


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

The feline overlords chez Casa Reynard - Lexi on the left, Poppy on the right - waiting for their steak.






P.S. Apologies for the "alien cat from outer space" look - it was a grab shot.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> The feline overlords chez Casa Reynard - Lexi on the left, Poppy on the right - waiting for their steak.
> 
> View attachment 479922
> 
> ...


Steak!  I won’t be mentioning that to Molly


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Steak!  I won’t be mentioning that to Molly



Shhhhhhhhh! I bought it on Yellow Sticker...


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Shhhhhhhhh! I bought it on Yellow Sticker...


I was about to make a slice of toast for my supper and had taken the lid off the Flora ready to spread it, but nipped to the loo while the toast was in the toaster. Back to the kitchen and Molly is licking the Flora out of the tub.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I was about to make a slice of toast for my supper and had taken the lid off the Flora ready to spread it, but nipped to the loo while the toast was in the toaster. Back to the kitchen and Molly is licking the Flora out of the tub.





Lexi will lick the butter or try to snag a sneaky drink from the milk jug. Poppy will steal cheese if given half a chance.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Aug 2019)

TimmyTheCat and FrankieTwoChews chillin’ under the bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> TimmyTheCat and FrankieTwoChews chillin’ under the bed.
> 
> View attachment 479987


Timmy looks mightily p*****d off. Lol


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Timmy looks mightily p*****d off. Lol


He does, but he isn’t, purring away he was.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Timmy looks mightily p*****d off. Lol



That's just the Burmese "glare"


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Aug 2019)

Some of you may know I have a new lady in my life. Lisa. She has 2 dogs 

Harry. An 11 year old springer. As laid back and friendly a dog as you’ll ever find 






Cleo. A 1 year old working cocker. A real cute live wire 





And at the weekend we looked after her friends 16 week old sprocker pup, Ned. He was good as gold, despite struggling a bit from injections on Thursday. I’m thinking of dog napping him!






And he walks on water!


----------



## Profpointy (20 Aug 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 479888
> Had to buy another furry bed as Thomas wouldn’t share.



It's very irresponsible posting that picture. The cuteness overload could bring down the internet


----------



## Vantage (20 Aug 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 480979
> 
> 
> And he walks on water!



Mine prefers rolling in sh**e. 






Another one in which she's not being a massive nob.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Aug 2019)

One of our pair, Scruffy, is not doing so well. Diagnosed last week with kidney disease, she spent the last 4 days at a specialist vet in Winchester. Now back home with many shaved bits and on a special diet which she is refusing to eat, and 4 tablets a day for the rest of her life which could be months or 2 years (which the vet said will be good going). Bless her, she's only 7 years old.
Picture from a few year s ago, she'd always been good at the 'poor old dog' face.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> One of our pair, Scruffy, is not doing so well. Diagnosed last week with kidney disease, she spent the last 4 days at a specialist vet in Winchester. Now back home with many shaved bits and on a special diet which she is refusing to eat, and 4 tablets a day for the rest of her life which could be months or 2 years (which the vet said will be good going). Bless her, she's only 7 years old.
> Picture from a few year s ago, she'd always been good at the 'poor old dog' face.
> View attachment 481054


----------



## Vantage (21 Aug 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> One of our pair, Scruffy, is not doing so well. Diagnosed last week with kidney disease, she spent the last 4 days at a specialist vet in Winchester. Now back home with many shaved bits and on a special diet which she is refusing to eat, and 4 tablets a day for the rest of her life which could be months or 2 years (which the vet said will be good going). Bless her, she's only 7 years old.
> Picture from a few year s ago, she'd always been good at the 'poor old dog' face.
> View attachment 481054



Dislike immensely


----------



## Mrs M (21 Aug 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> One of our pair, Scruffy, is not doing so well. Diagnosed last week with kidney disease, she spent the last 4 days at a specialist vet in Winchester. Now back home with many shaved bits and on a special diet which she is refusing to eat, and 4 tablets a day for the rest of her life which could be months or 2 years (which the vet said will be good going). Bless her, she's only 7 years old.
> Picture from a few year s ago, she'd always been good at the 'poor old dog' face.
> View attachment 481054


Aw, poor baby 
Big cuddle to you both


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2019)

Our cat Dave is very old.. 17+
He's starting to get very slow now, slowing right down in his old age. But we still loves him..
So much so that we had his furry face put on to our socks


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> One of our pair, Scruffy, is not doing so well. Diagnosed last week with kidney disease, she spent the last 4 days at a specialist vet in Winchester. Now back home with many shaved bits and on a special diet which she is refusing to eat, and 4 tablets a day for the rest of her life which could be months or 2 years (which the vet said will be good going). Bless her, she's only 7 years old.
> Picture from a few year s ago, she'd always been good at the 'poor old dog' face.
> View attachment 481054


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Our cat Dave is very old.. 17+
> He's starting to get very slow now, slowing right down in his old age. But we still loves him..
> So much so that we had his furry face put on to our socks
> View attachment 481093



Oh man!  I so *need* socks like that with the girls on them... Where did you get them from @ianrauk ?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh man!  I so *need* socks like that with the girls on them... Where did you get them from @ianrauk ?



www.pawsify.com


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

ianrauk said:


> www.pawsify.com



Cheers ears


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> One of our pair, Scruffy, is not doing so well. Diagnosed last week with kidney disease, she spent the last 4 days at a specialist vet in Winchester. Now back home with many shaved bits and on a special diet which she is refusing to eat, and 4 tablets a day for the rest of her life which could be months or 2 years (which the vet said will be good going). Bless her, she's only 7 years old.
> Picture from a few year s ago, she'd always been good at the 'poor old dog' face.
> View attachment 481054


----------



## Mrs M (23 Aug 2019)

Thomas “helping” mum with the washing (so much effort!)


----------



## furball (23 Aug 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 481461
> View attachment 481460
> View attachment 481459
> View attachment 481458
> Thomas “helping” mum with the washing (so much effort!)


A wannabe pole dancer


----------



## Mrs M (23 Aug 2019)

furball said:


> A wannabe pole dancer


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> One of our pair, Scruffy, is not doing so well. Diagnosed last week with kidney disease, she spent the last 4 days at a specialist vet in Winchester. Now back home with many shaved bits and on a special diet which she is refusing to eat, and 4 tablets a day for the rest of her life which could be months or 2 years (which the vet said will be good going). Bless her, she's only 7 years old.
> Picture from a few year s ago, she'd always been good at the 'poor old dog' face.
> View attachment 481054



That’s sad news, poor little thing. Breaks your heart when they’re ill.


----------



## palinurus (24 Aug 2019)

More Misha, she likes to stand upright when food or a head-scratch might be coming. My phone camera is generally too slow to capture it though.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Aug 2019)

Our cat never bothered with this so we put it to another use


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Aug 2019)

Trying to catch a bit of breeze


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Aug 2019)

Haven't posted one of Cassie for awhile. 

13 and change. A head-turner yet.


----------



## Vantage (27 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Haven't posted one of Cassie for awhile.
> 
> 13 and change. A head-turner yet.
> 
> View attachment 482092




That's a happy looking doggy


----------



## Vantage (27 Aug 2019)

A hot dog!


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Haven't posted one of Cassie for awhile.
> 
> 13 and change. A head-turner yet.
> 
> View attachment 482092


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Aug 2019)

Bailey cheering on Stokesy!


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Aug 2019)

Vantage said:


> That's a happy looking doggy


She was happier this morning, before she fell off this:






She was trying to get to the sea. It was hot. 

She's staying overnight at the vet's - fluids & painkillers - but they called to say it seems to be basically shock plus bumps & bruises but nothing really serious. Heart rate back to normal, breathing fine; we should be able to pick her up in the morning. 

...and breathe...

What a day.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Aug 2019)

Oh no! Poor little doggy, that must have been awful for her 

I hope she'll be alright. Sounds as if she will...


----------



## Vantage (27 Aug 2019)

Glad she's OK.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Aug 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh no! Poor little doggy, that must have been awful for her
> 
> I hope she'll be alright. Sounds as if she will...


Thanks. Yes, it was awful seeing her so low. Never in her life have I seen her unable to summon up a tail wag. Feel like we've dodged a bullet.


----------



## slow scot (27 Aug 2019)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 482126
> 
> 
> Bailey cheering on Stokesy!


Now that's a photo!


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2019)

Here's my boy Lemmy again. 6 year old Field Labrador, bred as a gun dog. No less than 24 field trials champions in his pedigree. Protector to my little girl, guardian of the disabled Mrs D, and best mate to me.








He's the best dog in the world.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Aug 2019)

@swee'pea99 hope your pup is going to be ok.


----------



## Goldy (27 Aug 2019)

Patch my jack cross practising his streamlining


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2019)

He looks a cheeky rascal!


----------



## Goldy (27 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> He looks a cheeky rascal!


He's a grumpy old man just like his owner


----------



## Mrs M (27 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> She was happier this morning, before she fell off this:
> 
> View attachment 482171
> 
> ...


OMG, poor baby!
Glad to hear she’s ok, hope you are too


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> She was happier this morning, before she fell off this:
> 
> View attachment 482171
> 
> ...



Ouch, poor wee toot xxx Glad she's ok.

Might be wise to slip something a wee bit stronger into your  tonight.


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> She was happier this morning, before she fell off this:
> 
> View attachment 482171
> 
> ...


Hope she’s feeling better now.


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Aug 2019)

Orla the puppy thinking it would be fun to play with Magic the cat.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Aug 2019)

Thanks for all the good wishes. Really appreciated.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Aug 2019)

Cassie has returned, subdued but sound. Phew. Also hooray!

Thanks again for all good wishes.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Aug 2019)

Aw... that's definitely an "If I just lay here and look sorry for myself, maybe a treat or two will materialise".

Now Cassie, repeat after me - "Dogs can't fly Dogs can't fly..." Gottit?


----------



## Globalti (28 Aug 2019)

Beautiful dog. What happened?

Edit: I only had to go back one page to find out. Cassie may be a head-turner but would I be right in thinking she isn't very careful?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Cassie has returned, subdued but sound. Phew. Also hooray!
> 
> Thanks again for all good wishes.
> 
> View attachment 482312



Phew! I bet that’s a relief. Excellent news.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> She was happier this morning, before she fell off this:
> 
> View attachment 482171
> 
> ...



Daft Dawg! 

Glad she's ok.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Aug 2019)

Globalti said:


> Beautiful dog. What happened?
> 
> Edit: I only had to go back one page to find out. Cassie may be a head-turner but would I be right in thinking she isn't very careful?


Daft as a brush. Getting doolallia with age. Just before she took her plunge, my wife said 'surely she wouldn't...' to which I replied, 'd'you know, I think she might just be stupid enough....'


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Daft as a brush. Getting doolallia with age. Just before she took her plunge, my wife said 'surely she wouldn't...' to which I replied, 'd'you know, I think she might just be stupid enough....'


One occasion where its NOT nice to be proved right.


----------



## Hicky (28 Aug 2019)

Ted, or what’s he done now. We’re having building work done so everything is being shifted to the garage. Under bulkhead storage is open....things get a little quiet(girls are in bed) and I come out to this.....idiot


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2019)

And I thought my cats were daft for getting shut in cupboards...


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Aug 2019)

Orla on her first visit to the seaside-Barmouth, she likes digging but not keen on the sea.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> She was happier this morning, before she fell off this:
> 
> View attachment 482171
> 
> ...


Just catching up and 

I'm glad she's alright after that.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Aug 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 482443
> Orla on her first visit to the seaside-Barmouth, she likes digging but not keen on the sea.


I love that photo.


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I love that photo.


My daughter took that one along with many, many more


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Aug 2019)

Pip is not actually my pet... she's my sister in law's. Likes to be completely covered with a blanket, for some reason:


----------



## newfhouse (30 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Pip is not actually my pet... she's my sister in law's. Likes to be completely covered with a blanket, for some reason:
> 
> View attachment 482648



I've got one like that too...


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2019)

So have I... 






This blanket will also growl. She is kinda famous for that...


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2019)

........and me! Lol. 








.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2019)

It's a tortie thing @Mo1959 

Poppy has a blanket / throw just like yours, but she can't use it at shows because it's teal. Has to be a white one.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Aug 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Cassie has returned, subdued but sound. Phew. Also hooray!
> 
> Thanks again for all good wishes.
> 
> View attachment 482312



Glad she's OK, horrible to see them not being themselves.


----------



## newfhouse (31 Aug 2019)

newfhouse said:


> I've got one like that too...
> View attachment 482725


It's odd that he likes being under a blanket because he doesn't really understand the concept of beds...


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2019)

Simba and Luna


----------



## Proto (31 Aug 2019)

Lexie saw this lab swimming and having fun, and couldn’t resist joining in. Bracebridge Pool, Sutton Park, Sutton Coldfield.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Simba and Luna
> 
> View attachment 482780


----------



## Goldy (31 Aug 2019)

On his blanket with the hump because I've sprayed his bed and hung it on the line because him and his bed stink


----------



## ChrisEyles (1 Sep 2019)

We started using the adjective "Derpy" a lot more when we got little Puck


----------



## keithmac (1 Sep 2019)

Our two loonies.


----------



## keithmac (1 Sep 2019)

Dad's got toast!.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Sep 2019)

Frankie two-chewes has made a camp under the ironing board.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Sep 2019)

keithmac said:


> Our two loonies.
> 
> View attachment 482919
> View attachment 482920


 x 2


----------



## Mrs M (3 Sep 2019)

Lazy bones Sam in his teeny tiny bed (on top of Thomas’s “fort”


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Sep 2019)

Ollie..new to us. Slowly getting used to the madhouse!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Ollie..new to us. Slowly getting used to the madhouse!
> View attachment 483301


Awww. I could just pick him up and cuddle him. He’s gorgeous!


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Awww. I could just pick him up and cuddle him. He’s gorgeous!


When I picked him up he was rather kicky/scratchy & nervous.

I clipped his claws and after that he seemed happier & more docile, so hoping he will be more used to being handled. He would've been picked up & put down daily in his last home so it's a bit odd he was so awkward with me.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

It's Madam Poppy's 10th birthday today - the bestest, tortiest cat in the whole wide world. I love this girl to bits, we've been together since she was three and a half months old.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's Madam Poppy's 10th birthday today - the bestest, tortiest cat in the whole wide world. I love this girl to bits, we've been together since she was three and a half months old.
> 
> View attachment 483310






Spoiler



A fishy one


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A fishy one



Poppy says "groooow". I *think* it means thank you, but knowing her, I can't be sure... 

Have taken some skirt steak out of the freezer for the girls' tea.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's Madam Poppy's 10th birthday today - the bestest, tortiest cat in the whole wide world. I love this girl to bits, we've been together since she was three and a half months old.
> 
> View attachment 483310


Happy birthday!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2019)

I like the surprised look in this as I got a snap of Idris munching on my fingers:


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Sep 2019)

Frankie Two-Chews is not allowed upstairs....

Video.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> Frankie Two-Chews is not allowed upstairs....
> 
> Video.


Clever boy


----------



## Goldy (7 Sep 2019)

Chilling watching superbikes


----------



## potsy (7 Sep 2019)

Trying out the new sofa


----------



## Mrs M (7 Sep 2019)

potsy said:


> Trying out the new sofa
> 
> View attachment 483976


Hope he approves


----------



## Globalti (7 Sep 2019)

This is Toastie. Been ill for a few weeks so today was the day the vet sent her away for a big sleep.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Sep 2019)

Globalti said:


> This is Toastie. Been ill for a few weeks so today was the day the vet sent her away for a big sleep.
> 
> View attachment 483992


So sorry for the loss of wee Toastie 
Beautiful kitty 
xx


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

Globalti said:


> This is Toastie. Been ill for a few weeks so today was the day the vet sent her away for a big sleep.
> 
> View attachment 483992



Sorry to see this xxx 

Play hard on the Bridge, beautiful girl xxx


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2019)

Globalti said:


> This is Toastie. Been ill for a few weeks so today was the day the vet sent her away for a big sleep.
> 
> View attachment 483992



Poor girl.


----------



## furball (8 Sep 2019)

They leave such huge spaces.
☹️


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Sep 2019)

@Globalti lovey photo. Losing a pet is heart breaking.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Sep 2019)

Globalti said:


> This is Toastie. Been ill for a few weeks so today was the day the vet sent her away for a big sleep.
> 
> View attachment 483992


Very sorry to read this.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2019)

Globalti said:


> This is Toastie. Been ill for a few weeks so today was the day the vet sent her away for a big sleep.
> 
> View attachment 483992



Aw! 

Travel well Toastie.


----------



## Globalti (8 Sep 2019)

Mrs Gti is missing her badly. She would always be around supervising any gardening and would jump onto Mrs Gti's lap and gaze up adoringly at her face while dribbling, a funny little habit. We shouldn't miss pets like we miss humans but we do when they've been part of the family for 15 years.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Globalti said:


> Mrs Gti is missing her badly. She would always be around supervising any gardening and would jump onto Mrs Gti's lap and gaze up adoringly at her face while dribbling, a funny little habit. We shouldn't miss pets like we miss humans but we do when they've been part of the family for 15 years.



Poppy and Lexi send purry headbutts to Mrs Gti xxx


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Sep 2019)

Orla enjoying the sunshine


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Sep 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> Orla enjoying the sunshine
> View attachment 484721



Loving those big Bat ears.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (22 Sep 2019)

My daughters Labradoodle Alfie, chilling out totally..


----------



## Mrs M (24 Sep 2019)

Washed the spare bed (no 4) 
Put it on a sofa out the way temporarily.
Sam was right in about! (I love it)


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

That's cat logic for you @Mrs M


----------



## stephec (25 Sep 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> She was happier this morning, before she fell off this:
> 
> View attachment 482171
> 
> ...


If she can do that you could get her some work as a stunt dog.


----------



## Skanker (28 Sep 2019)

This is Mya, my Japanese Akita.
Ignorant, stubborn, destructive, has major issues with Germans (especially hates Schnauzers for some bizarre reason), kills and eats anything that moves and furniture because it can’t escape (took her 17 minutes while I was in Sainsbury’s to eat half a leather sofa), possibly the daftest Akita on the planet and the biggest attention whore you could ever find!
I couldn’t live without her though, even if most days she is just one click away from a Gumtree advert!


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Sep 2019)

L-R, Rolo and Archie


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2019)

This is my gorgeous 18 months old Molly.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Oct 2019)

My 13 year old Tibetan Terrier ‘Lola’ she still has great teeth!*









*


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Oct 2019)

This is our 'rescued' beagle 'Sadie'. We got her just over a year ago from the RSPCA. She had been removed from her previous owners having been found being kept in a cupboard under the stairs. There was evidence to suggest she had been used as a 'puppy producer' The RSPCA said she was 10 years old and she had milk when they found her. She was not house trained, knew no verbal commands and based on the condition of her pads had probably never been walked outside. If a human near her raised their hand / voice she would lay down and cower.
Thankfully Sadie has gradually learned to trust humans again. She is 'bombproof' and has never shown any signs of aggression to any human or other dogs. As with all beagle's she can be a pain in the a**. Beagle's are very stubborn determined dogs and absolute masters of escapology.
However we love her to bits and we have accepted her 'as is' and apart from house-training we have not 'stressed' her by introducing other training. Enough talk, some pictures.

1. Prostrate






2. Lake district visitor






3. On TV






Thanks for looking and remember there are many wonderful dogs 'out there' looking for a loving new home.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2019)

MrsPete and I have acquired an aquarium from a friends mother, who is moving into a place where she cannot keep the tank.
It has cost us a packet of her favourite cigarettes or two.
We have added 4 small 'temperate zone' fish (the name of which escapes me at present.)


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Oct 2019)

Happy birthday Frankie, 1 year old today.


----------



## Scaleyback (11 Oct 2019)

Another pic of my rescued beagle 'Sadie'

When Sadie met Tracey.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Oct 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> Another pic of my rescued beagle 'Sadie'
> 
> When Sadie met Tracey.
> 
> View attachment 488675


Gorgeous girls, look at the love in that wee doggies eyes


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Oct 2019)

Cleo and Harry


----------



## Mrs M (15 Oct 2019)

The boys were home




















all day today so had some extra after dinner energy!
Playing chases and stalking each other, far too fast for some action snaps 
Here’s some wee pics though


----------



## stephec (18 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 487992
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those little ones won't be there for long unless you keep the goldfish well fed.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2019)

stephec said:


> Those little ones won't be there for long unless you keep the goldfish well fed.


They all seem quite happy together... 👍🏼 
The larger Danio chases the Zebra Danios around, though!


----------



## stephec (18 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> They all seem quite happy together... 👍🏼
> The larger Danio chases the Zebra Danios around, though!


Danios are tropical, they should really be kept at about 22-24°C, and they like to shop in groups of ten as a minimum.

On the plus side, when fully grown they might just be too big to fit in a small goldfish's mouth.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2019)

stephec said:


> Danios are tropical, they should really be kept at about 22-24°C, and they like to shop in groups of ten as a minimum.
> 
> On the plus side, when fully grown they might just be too big to fit in a small goldfish's mouth.


Pets at home have Danio as cold water aquarium fish.


----------



## stephec (18 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> *Pets at home* have Danio as cold water aquarium fish.



There's your mistake, it's like the equivalent of the Halfords reputation on here.

Seriously though, you are better off speaking to a specialist aquarium shop that's owner ran.


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Oct 2019)

Louis and Orla have had a busy day today on the beach at Colwyn Bay and a bench start Bodnant Gardens.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2019)

Winnie the Cockerpoo is a bit fed up this evening.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Nov 2019)

Thomas selecting this evenings toys


----------



## C R (1 Nov 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Thomas selecting this evenings toys
> View attachment 491472
> 
> View attachment 491473
> ...


Loverly.

That house looks interesting, where did you get it from?


----------



## Mrs M (1 Nov 2019)

C R said:


> Loverly.
> 
> That house looks interesting, where did you get it from?


Zooplus Prince Cat Den


----------



## C R (1 Nov 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Zooplus Prince Cat Den


Thank you. We've banned ours from going upstairs to sleep on the kids beds since finding a tic on her a couple of months ago, and doesn't seem to like the bed we got. Maybe something a bit more private like that will do the trick.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2019)

C R said:


> Thank you. We've banned ours from going upstairs to sleep on the kids beds since finding a tic on her a couple of months ago, and doesn't seem to like the bed we got. Maybe something a bit more private like that will do the trick.



Oh, cats can be funny about beds - and where you put them. DAMHIKT. 

And then they'll sleep in a cardboard box. Or on your sweaty cycling kit...

The girls have eight beds between the two of them btw.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Nov 2019)

The lower deck of the “fort” is the toy store as neither of the boys ever slept in it. They usually go in to get toys or to hide and attack!
Sam took over the top deck the day we got him


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Nov 2019)

That wasn't quite what I had in mind when trying to take a nice close up.


----------



## newfhouse (2 Nov 2019)

It’s been such a busy day...


----------



## Proto (3 Nov 2019)




----------



## Mrs M (6 Nov 2019)

Thomas up to some monkey business!


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Thomas up to some monkey business!
> View attachment 492026



That expression... Seems he's saying "Oi, do you mind?" 

Gotta  him though xxx


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Nov 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> One of our pair, Scruffy, is not doing so well. Diagnosed last week with kidney disease, she spent the last 4 days at a specialist vet in Winchester. Now back home with many shaved bits and on a special diet which she is refusing to eat, and 4 tablets a day for the rest of her life which could be months or 2 years (which the vet said will be good going). Bless her, she's only 7 years old.
> Picture from a few year s ago, she'd always been good at the 'poor old dog' face.
> View attachment 481054


Our little sweetheart continues to battle on. She's on so may tablets each day she rattles She gets the shakes quite badly now, and the day sof charging about like a loon are, I think, gone She is still perky, and not showing any signs of pain, I'm sure she'll let me know when she's had enough.
My boy Ridley is used to company, he's not been alone since we bought Scruffy home when he was 18 months, so we started getting registered with Dogs Trust, RSPCA and Battersea. We met a beautiful Northern Inuit last week who had not been well treated, started the process but unfortunately she turned on Ridley for no reason, so a non-starter. I do home she finds a good home as she was a real delight.
The following day found us registering at Battersea Old Windsor, and subsequently meeting a 4 year old lurcher. After a couple of human and dog meets he was reserved, and I'm off to collect him at 2:30 this afternoon.
I reckon it's going to be chaos at chez CosmicBike for a while


----------



## Donger (7 Nov 2019)

I think our cats would quite like it if we installed a Jacuzzi.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> I think our cats would quite like it if we installed a Jacuzzi.
> View attachment 492099
> 
> 
> View attachment 492100



Oh, love 'em @Donger 

My two don't "do" sinks, but the do love the bathtub. It's cast iron, you see, and stays warm for ages after I've used it...


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Nov 2019)

Well he's here He's just been neutered so have to keep him as calm as possible, but he's going to be on lead for a good few weeks yet anyway.
Right now I have 3 dogs all asleep around the living room, absolutely wonderful


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

Here's the dog and one of my cats. Cheeky pair have stolen my warm spot over the radiator.






And here's Lemmy giving his old Dad some hero worship.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> I think our cats would quite like it if we installed a Jacuzzi.
> View attachment 492099
> 
> 
> View attachment 492100


 x 2


----------



## Mrs M (7 Nov 2019)

Sam loves sinks


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Nov 2019)

'Frognado' thats his nickname anyway


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Nov 2019)

I bought my mutt Jake (aka Naughty Boy) a waterproof coat and a matching harness yesterday.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Nov 2019)




----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought my mutt Jake (aka Naughty Boy) a waterproof coat and a matching harness yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 492134


Very nice, they'll certainly see him coming on these dark nights. 

Is this our first glimpse of Jake?


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Nov 2019)

potsy said:


> Very nice, they'll certainly see him coming on these dark nights.
> 
> Is this our first glimpse of Jake?


No,i posted a few pics about 6 months ago on this thread, when i last bought him a harness from the same shop 
View: https://www.facebook.com/thelancashiredogcompany/photos/a.230890240299650/2475248169197168/?type=3&theater

. Yes,he's certainly visible in his new rain coat/jacket. The easier it is to see him,the easier it is to find him when he does his frustrating hiding act behind trees etc while out on walks.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Nov 2019)

Just after i made that last post me and mutt set off on a walk. Three hours up and down the hilly streets and roads then up to the local reservoir and back. He's now had his tea and is flaked out!


----------



## Vantage (11 Nov 2019)

I've had Tara on 'calming' tablets the last couple days. They seem to be working 





She and Molly (fiancées doggie) got into a bit of a vicious punch up a while back so we've been wary of having them together. 






A couple growls the last couple days but they seem better at least.


----------



## Senior67 (11 Nov 2019)

Pics of my Cocker Spaniel Freya, the one with the toy was taken the day we had her and she had zonked after a mad half an hour as most puppies do.


----------



## netman (16 Nov 2019)

This is Missy giving it the old 'cats are more important than cycling forums' attitude...


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2019)

netman said:


> This is Missy giving it the old 'cats are more important than cycling forums' attitude...
> 
> View attachment 493171



Ah, what a lovely tortie 

Mind, I do have tortie-itis...


----------



## netman (16 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, what a lovely tortie
> 
> Mind, I do have tortie-itis...







Tsk, I is Calico human...


----------



## netman (16 Nov 2019)

And I has changed the websites now... much better...


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2019)

netman said:


> View attachment 493175
> 
> Tsk, I is Calico human...



Actually, she's a tortoiseshell and white if you want to use the correct term.  Calico is an americanism. 

Hope she isn't a "naughty tortie" what with that glower and all...


----------



## netman (16 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Actually, she's a tortoiseshell and white if you want to use the correct term.  Calico is an americanism.
> 
> Hope she isn't a "naughty tortie" what with that glower and all...



She's a very naughty tortie! Loving or hacking/slashing depending on which second you try to stroke her! She had already had 3 homes by the time we rescued her at 6 months old, but she's settled now and much less naughty than she was!


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

In other words, she's in perfect tortie working order 

I am owned by a tortie who will quite happily biff me when she thinks I've stepped out of line. Her jab is stiff enough to make me see stars...


----------



## netman (17 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> In other words, she's in perfect tortie working order
> 
> I am owned by a tortie who will quite happily biff me when she thinks I've stepped out of line. Her jab is stiff enough to make me see stars...
> 
> View attachment 493179


Aw, she's lovely - even with the tortie death stare!


----------



## netman (17 Nov 2019)

Missy is my best friend - I love her to bits! And I do get draped on when it's convenient to her too...






...as long as I abide by the rules:


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

netman said:


> Aw, she's lovely - even with the tortie death stare!



LOL, that's Poppy's happy smiley face. *THIS* is her "I'm going to kill you" face...






Pops isn't a lap cat, but she will sneak into my bed at night and curl up next to me. She loves belly rubs and has a purr like a small block V8. Love her to the moon and back, will have had her for 10 years on Xmas eve.

I also have a blue and white wannabe tortie, but that's another story 

P.S. please give Missy a chin tickle from me @netman


----------



## netman (17 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> LOL, that's Poppy's happy smiley face. *THIS* is her "I'm going to kill you" face...
> 
> Aw, still gorgeous either way...
> 
> P.S. please give Missy a chin tickle from me @netman



Will do! And return the favour from me to Poppy 🐱🐈😻


----------



## Landsurfer (17 Nov 2019)

DIGBY ... Like most Westies he thinks he's an alsatian ...
Photo edit by the grandkids ....


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2019)

Charlie has claimed the new sofa as his spot, who am I to argue


----------



## Senior67 (17 Nov 2019)

That is a cocker spaniel thing, they always want to be near you and in a comfortable place, mine is sitting on my lap as I am typing this.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Nov 2019)

No pics and not my pet but didn’t know where else to post 
Our neighbour has had a stunning German shepherd for many years, a large long haired dog.
First saw him when their son walked him past our house as a pup, looked like a wee teddy bear 
Seen their son and dog over many years as they both grew up together.
Recently noticed a wee ramp going up the three steps to their door, also saw the doggie out on a walk clearly struggling with his back legs, upsetting to watch.
Hadn’t seen this handsome boy for a while and feared the worst 
Not to worry, saw him striding along on a walk with a harness and wheels supporting his back end, he has a new lease of life!
Had a wee tear in my eye watching this handsome, brave and obviously much loved boy adapting to his situation and still enjoying his walks.
Amazing doggie (and owners)


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

netman said:


> Will do! And return the favour from me to Poppy 🐱🐈😻



Done and done


----------



## Senior67 (17 Nov 2019)

As humans when we see dogs who are struggling through infirmity or old age, and if you are a dog lover you feel sorry for it, but dogs adapt quite well to problems with help from their owners. We had a cocker spaniel that went blind at an early age we were devastated as she was a lovely happy dog and we felt for her as we thought she would now be nervous and timid but she showed us that even being blind wouldn't stop her she still raced around and if she ran into anything she just stopped and then carried on as if nothing had happened in the end we had to put her on a lead as she wouldn't slow down and we almost lost her once when she just ran off into long grass, but when she was on a beach we let her off and she just ran and ran with me chasing after her. She lived until 15 with 12 of those lives with no sight, I still miss her every day.😢


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Nov 2019)

Louis is 12 today, sleeping after a busy day.


----------



## iandg (17 Nov 2019)

All 3 on the settee last night.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2019)

My blue eyed monster in her blankie. Lol. Looks like butter wouldn’t melt, but she is always up to mischief when she’s not resting.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My blue eyed monster in her blankie. Lol. Looks like butter wouldn’t melt, but she is always up to mischief when she’s not resting.
> View attachment 493303



Aaaaah, she's lovely @Mo1959  Can't beat a nortie tortie.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaah, she's lovely @Mo1959  Can't beat a nortie tortie.


I need childproof locks on the kitchen drawers..........looks like a burglar has ransacked the place when she has pulled them open and emptied half the contents! She also does the Andrex puppy act of pulling the toilet roll all over the place if I forget to close the door.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

Aaaaaand here's Lexi, my blue & white apprentice tortie, champion stealer of pork pie...


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I need childproof locks on the kitchen drawers..........looks like a burglar has ransacked the place when she has pulled them open and emptied half the contents! She also does the Andrex puppy act of pulling the toilet roll all over the place if I forget to close the door.



That's what you get when you combine tortietude with siamese bloodyminded determination 

caveat emptor


----------



## Senior67 (18 Nov 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> Louis is 12 today, sleeping after a busy day.
> View attachment 493297


Hope there were lots of birthday treats after his rest.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2019)

Dave loves to sit in puzzle boxes. (Don't most cats?)




So we decided to fill his sleeping box up with a few old puzzles.
He absolutely loves it. Bloody weirdo.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Dave loves to sit in puzzle boxes. (Don't most cats?)
> View attachment 493328
> 
> So we decided to fill his sleeping box up with a few old puzzles.
> ...



Oh, that's cat logic for you 

A previous cat of mine used to insist on sleeping in my camera bag, draped over cameras, lenses, flashguns and all the sundries. No way of changing her mind. I just had to remember to de-hair all my kit before each race meeting.

P.S. Dave is


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> P.S. Dave is



Dave's a lovely ol' fella. Not the most affectionate cat and doesn't particularly like too much human interaction. He's certainly not a lap cat, though recently as he's got older he has taken to allowing us the privilege of him sitting on one of our laps for while until he's had enough. 
He has bad teeth, is losing his fur in places and has arthritis. He's now very picky with his food. Some days he'll eat loads, some day's none. He also doesn't like going outside any more. But the vet say's he has a strong heart. So I think he'll be with us a while longer. We certainly hope so.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Dave's a lovely ol' fella. Not the most affectionate cat and doesn't particularly like too much human interaction. He's certainly not a lap cat, though recently as he's got older he has taken to allowing us the privilege of him sitting on one of our laps for while until he's had enough.
> He has bad teeth, is losing his fur in places and has arthritis. He's now very picky with his food. Some days he'll eat loads, some day's none. He also doesn't like going outside any more. But the vet say's he has a strong heart. So I think he'll be with us a while longer. We certainly hope so.



Ah, give the old man a chin tickle from me - *if* he'll allow it, of course... 

He reminds me a lot of Tobycat, who went to the Bridge nearly 10 years ago. He was similarly grouchy and arthritic and most definitely not a lap cat, but he wasn't loved any less for it.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Nov 2019)

Senior67 said:


> Hope there were lots of birthday treats after his rest.


He had a new toy to add to the extensive toy collection they already have 😁


----------



## Toshiba Boy (19 Nov 2019)

Bailey Boy, guess who is my wife's favourite, Bailey or me?


----------



## Bill Gates (20 Nov 2019)

Three Jack Russells all aged around 11 years. Buster in foreground, Molly on lap and Billy on the arm of the settee.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> View attachment 493602
> 
> 
> Three Jack Russells all aged around 11 years. Buster in foreground, Molly on lap and Billy on the arm of the settee.





Bill Gates said:


> View attachment 493602
> 
> 
> Three Jack Russells all aged around 11 years. Buster in foreground, Molly on lap and Billy on the arm of the settee.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2019)

Thomas has graced me with his presence


----------



## netman (20 Nov 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Thomas has graced me with his presence
> View attachment 493618


He's a very handsome boy! Love the cushion too! 😻


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2019)

Some “handbags over a stick” 
Thomas isn’t bothered with them but Sam loves them.
Sam shaking paws for a stick but Thomas guards them (just because he can)


----------



## keithmac (20 Nov 2019)

Our two peas in a pod!.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2019)

keithmac said:


> Our two peas in a pod!.
> 
> View attachment 493643


 x 2


----------



## keithmac (22 Nov 2019)

Hooman sit while watching some TV, she's a bit special!.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Nov 2019)

netman said:


> Missy is my best friend - I love her to bits! And I do get draped on when it's convenient to her too...
> 
> View attachment 493182
> 
> ...


Tried to dispel the myth of the cat petting guide, (without success)
Front paw ok, back paw nice, tummy no way Jose!


----------



## C R (23 Nov 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Tried to dispel the myth of the cat petting guide, (without success)
> Front paw ok, back paw nice, tummy no way Jose!
> View attachment 493976
> 
> ...


Ouch

Ours loves when I hold her like you would a baby, and scratch her belly and rub her paws. I guess it depends on what they are used to.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2019)

C R said:


> Ouch
> 
> Ours loves when I hold her like you would a baby, and scratch her belly and rub her paws. I guess it depends on what they are used to.


You just quoted word for word what I was about to type. My Siamese Molly is the same.


----------



## netman (23 Nov 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Tried to dispel the myth of the cat petting guide, (without success)
> Front paw ok, back paw nice, tummy no way Jose!
> View attachment 493976
> 
> ...



I know that feeling well... this was Missy 'playing' in May 🐈






Caught in the act...






It's usually about a 10 second count down from when their tail starts to flick


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

Both Poppy and Lexi love having their tummies munched / tickled / have raspberries blown on etc.

Lexi will nip when she's had enough. Poppy, on the other hand, will stick out a very stiff jab (without claws) that can leave me seeing stars. It's amazing how a 5kg tortie can put so much wallop into a punch...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Nov 2019)

Life looks better when viewed from upside down.





All this play is _so _exhausting.


----------



## C R (25 Nov 2019)

Our hairy baby


----------



## Senior67 (25 Nov 2019)

Freya my cocker spaniel cant wait for the snow to come she loves playing in it but ends up looking like this.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Nov 2019)

Spaniels are lovely 
Took Thomas to the vet for his booster yesterday.
No pics  but we were both captivated in the waiting area by the most adorable wee 10 week old black cocker spaniel called Ruby.
She was keen to say hello to us both, totally adorable and super cute!


----------



## Senior67 (26 Nov 2019)

I am biased but I think cocker spaniel puppies are amongst the cutest of almost any breed, as Freya is our fourth cocker spaniel it shows how much we like them.


----------



## Vantage (27 Nov 2019)

Tara in a rare "I'm so cute" pose. 
She and Molly have been chasing each other all round the park (and house) today. Each had a nice warm shower after the park which has settled them. Thank fook.


----------



## Chromatic (28 Nov 2019)

Can't see much of her but this is the last ever pic of Narla (the cat). Taken at the weekend sharing food with Jupe.
She was put to sleep on Tuesday afternoon. She had a good life with us and she was about 20 years old, so quite a good innings too.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

Play hard on Rainbow Bridge, Narla xxx


----------



## Mrs M (28 Nov 2019)

Chromatic said:


> Can't see much of her but this is the last ever pic of Narla (the cat). Taken at the weekend sharing food with Jupe.
> She was put to sleep on Tuesday afternoon. She had a good life with us and she was about 20 years old, so quite a good innings too.
> 
> View attachment 494557


Aw 
Obviously loved and well cared for.


----------



## Chromatic (28 Nov 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Aw
> Obviously loved and well cared for.



I like to think we looked after them well, I think we have done. 
I don't suppose it's going to be too long before poor old Jupe goes the same way, she's 17 now and starting to show her age.


----------



## Vantage (1 Dec 2019)

Wearing her reindeer jumper


----------



## keithmac (2 Dec 2019)

Our two after a long cold walk this morning, both came for a snuggle!.

I know I'm too soft with them really..


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Dec 2019)

Did anyone see this on the beeb? 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-50650955


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2019)

netman said:


> I know that feeling well... this was Missy 'playing' in May 🐈
> 
> View attachment 493980
> 
> ...



Our rescue has no teeth, but he's a bit too handy with the claws (was wild for nearly a year of his life). The one year old Ragdolls, don't even scratch - as they are 'twins' they play fight with claws in, and don't bite. That said, new baby ragdoll goes for your toes, bites and scratches.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2019)

Kyoto having a snuggle with her big brother Simba (same mum and dad)  - she went to him for a for a 'wash' and brush.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2019)

Christmas Tree shenanigans - Leo and Simba


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2019)

I have a video of the 'lads' destroying the tree before we got the first bit put together - it's only a 5ft tree ! Last year they didn' bother too much, but they have a baby sister now, a 13 week old that's turned them into 4kg plus kids.....


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

Hah! When Poppy was a kitten, she used to delight in peeing in the plant pots and swinging from the curtains. Nothing wrong with her, she just happened to be in purrfect tortie working order


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2019)

@Reynard, Leo (the Ginger male) settled down after your advice - new neighbour with a new cat. 

Leo has been great with Kyoto, not cuddly like Simba, but he has been playing with her great and none of the 'nasty' swich we saw when the neighbour's cat was about with the two BIG cats. 

It's all gone swimmingly well, even Kyoto doesn't mither Tiggy, who is old and can't see well. Thanks for the advice, it's appreciated !


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> @Reynard, Leo (the Ginger male) settled down after your advice - new neighbour with a new cat.
> 
> Leo has been great with Kyoto, not cuddly like Simba, but he has been playing with her great and none of the 'nasty' swich we saw when the neighbour's cat was about with the two BIG cats.
> 
> It's all gone swimmingly well, even Kyoto doesn't mither Tiggy, who is old and can't see well. Thanks for the advice, it's appreciated !



Ah, that's good to hear.  And you're very welcome. 

Please give your lovely gang headscritches from me.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, that's good to hear.  And you're very welcome.
> 
> Please give your lovely gang headscritches from me.



Thanks, hard work with FIVE to look after, but the 'big lad' (and he is smaller) has chilled out now -back to being lovely and very clever.

I'm going to do a 'cat litter' post in the appropriate place...


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2019)

Our “wee” handsome 




















Sam enjoying his games tonight, no claws thankfully


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2019)

Ah, Sam has grown into such a handsome boy


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2019)

Had wee Sam at the vets on Friday for his booster and worming.
Our lovely vet Fiona told us about a hybrid but mostly wild kitten she’d met.






















The owner was warned that when they let the kitten out it probably wouldn’t come back as mostly wild, that was the case 
Discussed Sam’s bushy tail and markings, also he was found in the countryside with no mum at 2 weeks old. Think he is a hybrid, (mostly domestic though).
Very occasionally will have a wee episode, attack, all teeth and claws, then back to cuddly cat 
Got the scars  Love him to bits though and most cuddly and intelligent cat we’ve ever had


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, Sam has grown into such a handsome boy


We adore him but he can be a little monster


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2019)

We did chinwag about this when you got him, @Mrs M - seems like I wasn't so far off after all 

Bengals (asiatic leopard cat x domestic) can be very similar temperament-wise, sometimes more so as with some of them, you just don't quite know what they're going to do next. I really don't like handling them when stewarding...

Never mind, whatever he is or isn't, Sam is a lovely boy  Do give him a head rub from me.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> We did chinwag about this when you got him, @Mrs M - seems like I wasn't so far off after all
> 
> Bengals (asiatic leopard cat x domestic) can be very similar temperament-wise, sometimes more so as with some of them, you just don't quite know what they're going to do next. I really don't like handling them when stewarding...
> 
> Never mind, whatever he is or isn't, Sam is a lovely boy  Do give him a head rub from me.


Will do


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Dec 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Well he's here He's just been neutered so have to keep him as calm as possible, but he's going to be on lead for a good few weeks yet anyway.
> Right now I have 3 dogs all asleep around the living room, absolutely wonderful
> View attachment 492106



Some 4 weeks on, and Rodney is starting to settle. He does owe me a pair of trainers, some pipe insulation and as of yesterday, some christmas tree decorations He now knows his name, sits when asked and has largely stopped peeing in the house, so his learning rate is excellent for a 4 year old with zero prvious training. Recall work starts next...


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Some 4 weeks on, and Rodney is starting to settle. He does owe me a pair of trainers, some pipe insulation and as of yesterday, some christmas tree decorations He now knows his name, sits when asked and has largely stopped peeing in the house, so his learning rate is excellent for a 4 year old with zero prvious training. Recall work starts next...
> View attachment 495996


Lucky boy Rodney


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2019)

Sleepy boy!


----------



## gavroche (9 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> Our two after a long cold walk this morning, both came for a snuggle!.
> 
> I know I'm too soft with them really..
> 
> View attachment 495129


No you are not. Dogs deserve all the love we can give them.


----------



## Vantage (10 Dec 2019)

This one exactly 3 years ago when I first brought the little monkey home. She's been a wave of destruction, laughs and cuddles ever since


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> No you are not. Dogs deserve all the love we can give them.



Same is true of companion animals of any species.


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2019)

keithmac said:


> Our two after a long cold walk this morning, both came for a snuggle!.
> 
> I know I'm too soft with them really..
> 
> View attachment 495129





Reynard said:


> Same is true of companion animals of any species.


Indeed


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Dec 2019)

The Christmas tree attacked him today. I only went out for 30 minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> The Christmas tree attacked him today. I only went out for 30 minutes.
> View attachment 496146


Crikey. Hope he hasn’t eaten any of the baubles or tinsel.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> The Christmas tree attacked him today. I only went out for 30 minutes.
> View attachment 496146



I shouldn't laugh, but...


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey. Hope he hasn’t eaten any of the baubles or tinsel.



Eaten, no. Crunched and pulled across the floor, and the fairy has been beheaded His idle mind is an ongoing project, he's been left 30-45 mins before with the other 2 dogs and no issues, any longer he gets a kong or similar. I guess today was an off day...


----------



## furball (11 Dec 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> The Christmas tree attacked him today. I only went out for 30 minutes.
> View attachment 496146


I love the look of disapproval on your other dog's face.


----------



## Randombiker9 (12 Dec 2019)

You guys are lucky. I miss my
Small pets so bad used to have hamsters and Guinea pigs however they passed away. 

I’ve always wanted dogs and cats but being in rented house I doubt the landlord allows them. Although there’s possibility with small pets like hamsters, Guinea-pigs rabbits reptiles and others etc...

However I think it’s more sensible if i ask the landlord after I come back from holiday as I’m going away to Holland during 23rd-29th and discuss things with my hosusemate. Like I would like a hamster, rats or Guinea pigs etc... and my housemate wants rabbits and I’m aware rats, rabbits and Guineas pigs do a lot better in pairs 
whats your opinion and obviously what are more likely the options landlords would accept with small pets? 
(Please don’t say fish I hate fish as pets as they just seem boring and more as decoration no offense to anyone who has fish I’m also open to other suggestions.) 
(Those that want to know life spans lol with the most common pets) 
Dogs- 12-15 years
Cats- 15-20 years 
Rabbits- up to 12 years 
Guinea pigs- 4-8 years 
Lizards- like leopard geckos 20 years 
Hamsters, Rats, Gerbils - 2- 3 years 

Ps my first house before I moved out we ended up hiding the first hamster I had before because we had no pets rule. On the day of inspection he escaped. That landlord never found out as he never saw the hamster or cage. We covered it with books lol. Afterwards we found the hamster hiding behind a bookcase and he ripped up my mums old passport.


----------



## Vantage (14 Dec 2019)

She doesn't look impressed


----------



## Mrs M (14 Dec 2019)

Vantage said:


> She doesn't look impressed
> 
> View attachment 496489


Adorable


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Dec 2019)

A spot of Mothecombe beach fun with Harry and Cleo this afternoon


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2019)

Frankie-two-chews has decided that Timmythecat needs some personal attention grooming wise.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Dec 2019)

I need to get up but it’s difficult.


----------



## Mrs M (24 Dec 2019)

Wee Sam is having a rest in his teeny tiny bed.
Had a tough day today, outside playing then back at tea time to a plate of raw steak and biscuits


----------



## Mrs M (24 Dec 2019)

Playtime


----------



## potsy (24 Dec 2019)

Had his Christmas bath and is now grooming himself, all ready for tomorrow... 🎅🎅


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2019)

It is Poppy's 10th "Gotchaversary" today. Can't believe how the time has flown - I still think of her as the kitten who used to pee in the plant pots and swing from the curtains...  Love my girl so much. 






P.S. She and Lexi are sleeping off a serving of rump steak and king prawns. (Bought on yellow sticker, of course...)


----------



## Mrs M (24 Dec 2019)

potsy said:


> Had his Christmas bath and is now grooming himself, all ready for tomorrow... 🎅🎅
> 
> View attachment 497804





>


----------



## Mrs M (24 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> It is Poppy's 10th "Gotchaversary" today. Can't believe how the time has flown - I still think of her as the kitten who used to pee in the plant pots and swing from the curtains...  Love my girl so much.
> 
> View attachment 497805
> 
> ...


Gorgeous girl


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Gorgeous girl



Thank you xxx


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Dec 2019)

Not mine, Lisa’s parents dog, Bo. She’s adorable!


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2019)

Spot the cat.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

@fossyant 

a friends cats on Tuesday.










The black kitten is the one we rescued a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2019)

Here is Thomas (Mr T), butter wouldn’t melt 
Opening the door for mum (he really thinks he does it, so does Sam) lol 
Spoke to our neighbour this morning who owns the dog that Thomas (the stalker) follows 
Still up to his tricks, following them on their walks.
Neighbour was most amused when I said I spotted Thomas going up their driveway towards their open front door a while back.
Good job I stopped him in his tracks as he apparently gives the doggie the heebies


----------



## Vantage (8 Jan 2020)

Inside on the kitchen table! 






Outside freezing our butt's off


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

Couple of guilty looks here.


----------



## Notafettler (8 Jan 2020)

No I won't scratch your belly


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jan 2020)

potsy said:


> View attachment 9735
> 
> View attachment 9736



Hey @potsy they're not judging you, honestly.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2020)

Dave likes to inspect the puzzles for comfiness after we have finished them


----------



## Threevok (8 Jan 2020)

Cookie, stealing Mrs V slipppers


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> Couple of guilty looks here.
> 
> View attachment 499645


Cat: "Yeah... all this mess is the dog's fault of course"
Dog: "WHAT??"


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jan 2020)

Too frosty for Sam’s wee paws 
Knows mum’s home today so decided to play indoors. Had a wee game with his bird on a string, fed up now. By the look on his face I’m next for the attack!


----------



## Alex H (10 Jan 2020)

Not mine, but spotted on Alnmouth beach today 






GOTCHA!!


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Jan 2020)

Alex H said:


> Not mine, but spotted on Alnmouth beach today
> 
> View attachment 499972


Wow! A hoverdog! You don't see many of those about...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Too frosty for Sam’s wee paws
> Knows mum’s home today so decided to play indoors. Had a wee game with his bird on a string, fed up now. By the look on his face I’m next for the attack!
> View attachment 499939
> 
> ...



Oh wow, he's such a gorgeous boy  His expression...


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jan 2020)

Thomas on the look out for his “girlfriend” (the doggie from a few doors along)


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Jan 2020)

Our Tibetan Terrier ‘Lola’ enjoying her 13th Christmas.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2020)

Besties.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jan 2020)

Thomas on his “cuddle box” 
Sits there when he was a fuss


----------



## C R (12 Jan 2020)

I think she is saying

"Slave, you may now scratch my tummy"


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2020)

I need more water and a little bit of mud wouldn't go amiss


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Thomas on his “cuddle box”
> Sits there when he was a fuss
> View attachment 500286





C R said:


> View attachment 500303
> 
> I think she is saying
> 
> "Slave, you may now scratch my tummy"



Love it how these two have exactly the same markings on their noses...


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Love it how these two have exactly the same markings on their noses...


They look like twins.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

C R said:


> They look like twins.



Not quite, but at least related... 

Two very nice cats.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not quite, but at least related...
> 
> Two very nice cats.


There’s number 3 in Lanzarote!
Zorro from Freddy’s cat house gang


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Love it how these two have exactly the same markings on their noses...


Our children chose the name Diamond based on the nose marking. It is interesting how many cats have those.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2020)

Anymore steak?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Anymore steak?
> View attachment 500508



Oh, that face!!! 

If he's facing the utter calamity that is a steak shortage, please tell Sam that he's welcome to pack his wee case and get on the train to Peterborough and change there for Ely. I'll be more than happy to pick him up from there.  Cuddle Aunt Reynard has steak in her freezer. And prawns.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, that face!!!
> 
> If he's facing the utter calamity that is a steak shortage, please tell Sam that he's welcome to pack his wee case and get on the train to Peterborough and change there for Ely. I'll be more than happy to pick him up from there.  Cuddle Aunt Reynard has steak in her freezer. And prawns.



The wee face says I enjoyed my raw steak 
But there’s more!
Haven’t told him about your offer as he’d be off like a shot, lol


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

Mrs M said:


> The wee face says I enjoyed my raw steak
> But there’s more!
> Haven’t told him about your offer as he’d be off like a shot, lol



Oh, that's a shame, because he'd also have two girls to admire his hunky gorgeousness...


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, that's a shame, because he'd also have two girls to admire his hunky gorgeousness...


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2020)

I've heard of footballers being 'tapped up' but never a cat!


----------



## Notafettler (15 Jan 2020)

DOOR...OPEN...NOW


----------



## Notafettler (15 Jan 2020)

Not a fan of being looked at while eating


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2020)

It‘s a bit gusty outside up here. Molly is under her fleecy blanket beside me.


----------



## AuroraSaab (15 Jan 2020)

My kids both got bunnies. One sadly passed away the other year. We still have this little guy though. He is 10 or 11 now. The average life of a domestic pet rabbit is 2 years because they are so neglected.






We feel really lucky to have bunnies that have lived so long.


----------



## Notafettler (16 Jan 2020)

Waiting for a lift. She just letting me know the car that is picking us up is a mile away


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jan 2020)

I was planning to attack you mum 















but I love you


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2020)

Hmmmm!


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Hmmmm!
> View attachment 500868


----------



## Tilley (17 Jan 2020)

My feline trike seat warmer called Holly.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jan 2020)

Tilley said:


> My feline trike seat warmer called Holly.


----------



## guitarpete247 (17 Jan 2020)

Can't. We flushed him down the toilet 2 years ago when he was found floating at the top of the tank.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

Sam does have the most expressive face @Mrs M


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

Tilley said:


> My feline trike seat warmer called Holly.



Ah, she's lovely  Give her a chin tickle from me xxx


----------



## newfhouse (19 Jan 2020)

Sunny but frosty on the common this morning. Finn galloping to keep warm.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Jan 2020)

Wee spat over a toy tonight.
Some growling and puffing up from Sam!


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jan 2020)

What is going on here?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2020)

Mrs M said:


> What is going on here?
> View attachment 501875



This is *MY* bed. Go away and sleep somewhere else. It is the only thing in your house that i possess - and insist upon possessing... 

P.S. apologies to Paul Gallico...


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> This is *MY* bed. Go away and sleep somewhere else. It is the only thing in your house that i possess - and insist upon possessing...
> 
> P.S. apologies to Paul Gallico...


I own this house, everything in it






and you!
Don’t you forget it, woman!
But I do love you


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2020)

Oh yes @Mrs M - it's the same here chez Casa Reynard 

Love that face though


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh yes @Mrs M - it's the same here chez Casa Reynard
> 
> Love that face though


We are their servants


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2020)

Mrs M said:


> We are their servants



Yup 

Dogs have owners, cats have staff.


----------



## Profpointy (26 Jan 2020)

Our cat Higgs, contented once again after being locked in for a day and a half. I'd oiled the decking so we didn't want her getting the oil (I'd over done it tbh) on her paws and fur and then ingesting the stuff. She gets very pissed off if she can't go out


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Our cat Higgs, contented once again after being locked in for a day and a half. I'd oiled the decking so we didn't want her getting the oil (I'd over done it tbh) on her paws and fur and then ingesting the stuff. She gets very pissed off if she can't go out



Named after the Higgs Boson?

She's gorgeous, btw


----------



## Profpointy (26 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Named after the Higgs Boson?
> 
> She's gorgeous, btw



Yes, sort of - but maybe after Sir Peter himself He'd just had his trip to Stokholm around the time we got her so it seemed appropriate as I'm a physics nut (gentleman amateur only)

She's a great cat, and indeed very pretty. Very very timid at first - hiding behind the kitchen cupboards for weeks - and still generally wary of visitors but OK with us now. She was also bullied by a sucession of neighbouring cats for a bit, then there was a couple of huge fights so they rarely dare visit the garden now. Next door's garden is a jungle so she's now got first pick on the prime rating territory, though she's laid back enough to share with other cats if they don't try and pick on her and she's even friends with some of them.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Yes, sort of - but maybe after Sir Peter himself He'd just had his trip to Stokholm around the time we got her so it seemed appropriate as I'm a physics nut (gentleman amateur only)
> 
> She's a great cat, and indeed very pretty. Very very timid at first - hiding behind the kitchen cupboards for weeks - and still generally wary of visitors but OK with us now. She was also bullied by a sucession of neighbouring cats for a bit, then there was a couple of huge fights so they rarely dare visit the garden now. Next door's garden is a jungle so she's now got first pick on the prime rating territory, though she's laid back enough to share with other cats if they don't try and pick on her and she's even friends with some of them.



Neat, it's a cool name for a cat who can be a bit elusive. I really "get" that.  Do give her a chin tickle from me.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jan 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Our cat Higgs, contented once again after being locked in for a day and a half. I'd oiled the decking so we didn't want her getting the oil (I'd over done it tbh) on her paws and fur and then ingesting the stuff. She gets very pissed off if she can't go out
> View attachment 502189


She’s very pretty


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Jan 2020)

Vinnie discovering camping:




I, um, might have purchased a Hungarian ex-army tent which soon got approved by the cat. There is a new kitten next door who really wants to play with Vinnie.


----------



## furball (28 Jan 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Vinnie discovering camping:
> View attachment 502259
> 
> I, um, might have purchased a Hungarian ex-army tent which soon got approved by the cat. There is a new kitten next door who really wants to play with Vinnie.


The tent is colour coordinated with Vinnie.


----------



## figbat (28 Jan 2020)

Percy - right at the peak of his 'career' as an eventer suffered a massive pulmonary embolism and died on the spot as he was training for his biggest event so far (FEI 3* - the old 3* rather than the current one). Here being ridden by a professional eventer, representing GB at an event in France.






Jo (Jordan) and Mac (McLaren) - brother and sister both gone now but reached 18 and 19 years respectively. Named for the F1 teams of the era based on their colouring.








In lighter news, these two are alive and well. Cookie and Muffin are 1 year old degus. Most people don't know about the degu, but those who do tend to be very attached to them (as we are). Chosen as pets for our kids because they are diurnal (rather than nocturnal) and they live to 8 years on average (rather than the 2-3 of a hamster, gerbil or rat). Very social, very clever, a bit specialised to keep (they develop diabetes very easily so can't have anything with sugars in, like fruits, many veg etc).


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

furball said:


> The tent is colour coordinated with Vinnie.



What about this, then?


----------



## furball (28 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> What about this, then?
> 
> View attachment 502373


That's the tortie effect. She has seduced her human into turning everything tortie. There's a toilet somewhere in that picture.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

furball said:


> That's the tortie effect. She has seduced her human into turning everything tortie. There's a toilet somewhere in that picture.



I have a tortie, and don't I know it... That colouring is about the best camouflage ever...


----------



## keithmac (29 Jan 2020)




----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2020)

Frankie-Two-Chews helping with the ironing.


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jan 2020)

Sam will not drink fresh water from his bowl.
Used to try and tip it over and “drown” his toys and dad’s razor in it when he was a kitten 















Makes do with puddles, etc but does prefer the bathroom sink


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jan 2020)

Sam is bored with Friday night TV


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jan 2020)

Think TV bores Sam anyway, wee pic from when he was a kitten


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jan 2020)

Aberdeen playing though


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

A previous cat of mine used to like drinking from the toilet... Pearl had her own way of doing things.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

Have you thought about trying a water fountain @Mrs M ?


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have you thought about trying a water fountain @Mrs M ?


The M.I.L’s cat has got one of those, it works very well.


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jan 2020)

Will look into a water fountain, thanks


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> A previous cat of mine used to like drinking from the toilet... Pearl had her own way of doing things.
> 
> View attachment 502749


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

I’m getting some Winnie love.


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m getting some Winnie love.
> View attachment 502759


Adorable


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Adorable


Winnie’s not bad too.


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Winnie’s not bad too.


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2020)

Run the bath please, someone is in need of a good wash!


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

potsy said:


> Run the bath please, someone is in need of a good wash!
> 
> View attachment 503144
> 
> ...


That’s made me laugh.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Feb 2020)

potsy said:


> Run the bath please, someone is in need of a good wash!
> 
> View attachment 503144
> 
> ...


Wee mud monster looks chuffed with himself!


----------



## Profpointy (3 Feb 2020)

Another picture of Higgs


----------



## Profpointy (3 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> A previous cat of mine used to like drinking from the toilet... Pearl had her own way of doing things.
> 
> View attachment 502749



Ours isn't quite that bad, but does prefer to drink manky water from the pond rather than the clean water we put in her bowl.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Feb 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Another picture of Higgs
> View attachment 503198


Higgs has “catitude”


----------



## Hugh Manatee (3 Feb 2020)

I like this angle human. It makes me look slimmer!


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Another picture of Higgs
> View attachment 503198



What a fabby cat - and what a fabby expression. Higgs has really got poise.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I like this angle human. It makes me look slimmer!
> 
> View attachment 503201



I think he's lovely just the way he is.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Feb 2020)

Sam went (under protest) straight into the shower this evening as soon as he arrived home 
Don’t know if he sat on a fox poo or made a nest in a cow pat (probably both) 
Hasn’t done this before 










All sorted now but bedroom door will be closed tonight to keep “wee rancid pants” at bay


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Sam went (under protest) straight into the shower this evening as soon as he arrived home
> Don’t know if he sat on a fox poo or made a nest in a cow pat (probably both)
> Hasn’t done this before
> View attachment 503360
> ...



I shouldn't laugh, but... 

Hopefully no Humans were shredded in the de-mucking of Sir Sam.

Mind, there was the time I had to de-goo Lexi the night before a show - and *after* I'd done her grooming. I'd been dealing with a fallen pine tree after a storm, and Madam being Madam, she managed to slip out of the door and had to go and investigate. And of course, the pine resin...


----------



## Mrs M (5 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I shouldn't laugh, but...
> 
> Hopefully no Humans were shredded in the de-mucking of Sir Sam.


 Mr M was impressed I managed to hold onto the wriggliest cat we’ve ever had 
No war wounds to report


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Mr M was impressed I managed to hold onto the wriggliest cat we’ve ever had
> No war wounds to report



Yeah, the greased-rugby-ball-in-a-rainstorm moment


----------



## raleighnut (5 Feb 2020)

I've always bathed my Cats in the bath, the trick is to have enough tepid water that they're floating. Mind you Kissa used to swim (she did look like a Turkish Van though)


View: https://youtu.be/J8k56VLJ2SQ


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I've always bathed my Cats in the bath, the trick is to have enough tepid water that they're floating. Mind you Kissa used to swim (she did look like a Turkish Van though)
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/J8k56VLJ2SQ




Actually, on an ITV documentary about cats a couple of years ago, they featured Turks swimming - the cats in the footage were bred and are owned by good friends of mine.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Actually, on an ITV documentary about cats a couple of years ago, they featured Turks swimming - the cats in the footage were bred and are owned by good friends of mine.


This is the closest picture I can find of what Kissa* looked like,





* I had a girlfriend from Finland when I got her, Kissa is Cat in Soumi


----------



## contadino (5 Feb 2020)

Piglet, who I found with her head stuck in a gate when she was only a few days old and could fit in the palm of my hand. Now 12.





Obi-wan. A Spanish rescue. Now 2. A Collie/whippet/lab cross according to the vet, and has the character traits of each breed. Lives in the fast lane.


----------



## furball (5 Feb 2020)

contadino said:


> View attachment 503409
> 
> Piglet, who I found with her head stuck in a gate when she was only a few days old and could fit in the palm of my hand. Now 12.
> 
> ...


Both beautiful dogs. Any ideas how Piglet's bred? She looks like a Jack Russell on stilts.


----------



## contadino (6 Feb 2020)

I think she just happened rather than being bred. A Heinz 57.

When we moved back to England there was a bloke up the road with a parsons terrier which was quite similar but with different shaped ears. The wife reckons Pig's got pointer genes in there.


----------



## Randomnerd (6 Feb 2020)

9B78B388-A9B2-403F-ABCC-35F87B3115DF.jpeg



__ Randomnerd
__ 6 Feb 2020





Twig, my Bedlington x Fell terrier. Put to sleep aged six last winter after picking up a virus. Best dog I’ve had. Constant workmate. Good lad!


----------



## Mrs M (6 Feb 2020)

woodenspoons said:


> 9B78B388-A9B2-403F-ABCC-35F87B3115DF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, he was handsome


----------



## Randomnerd (6 Feb 2020)

443EC6B2-5665-4196-8FA9-E9547C29D121.jpeg



__ Randomnerd
__ 6 Feb 2020



Nib




Nib, female Bedlington. Still bouncing along the hedgerows and limestone pavements. Good lass!


----------



## Mrs M (8 Feb 2020)

Thomas and Sam sheltering from the anticipated storm in their “NY loft apartment”


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Feb 2020)

Our old man rat Puck having a cuddle with new arrival Pidgin 😍






And here's little Pax with his uncle Dipper


----------



## Glow worm (8 Feb 2020)

A poorly and grumpy Dill- post vet visit yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

Glow worm said:


> A poorly and grumpy Dill- post vet visit yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 503823



Awh, poor wee toot. Give Dill a gentle headrub from me xxx

Abscess?


----------



## Glow worm (8 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Awh, poor wee toot. Give Dill a gentle headrub from me xxx
> 
> Abscess?



Vet reckons a flea bite  which hes licked and picked at until it became infected. Of course he wouldn't take any anti- biotic pills so she had to come back and inject him. We are re-mortgaging the house as a consequence. but wouldn't have it any other way of course! He should be fine.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

Glow worm said:


> Vet reckons a flea bite  which hes licked and picked at until it became infected. Of course he wouldn't take any anti- biotic pills so she had to come back and inject him. We are re-mortgaging the house as a consequence. but wouldn't have it any other way of course! He should be fine.



Ouch! Could equally be a spider bite, as those are infernally itchy. Glad he'll be ok though. 

P.S. I'm lucky that the terrible twosome can be pilled. Although I do reckon that solo cat pilling should be an olympic sport - with a combined scoring system for effectiveness and artistic style.


----------



## Bill Gates (9 Feb 2020)

Not really a pet but landed on my bird feeder in the garden a couple of days ago.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95kIQQoH_V0


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Feb 2020)

This is Gustav, my daughters Bearded Dragon. It likes to poop in the bath 🤢


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2020)

I had a great, great uncle called Gustav. He was just a tad... eccentric...


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Feb 2020)

Orla’s first time in the snow today


----------



## wheresthetorch (10 Feb 2020)

Skunkers, the Siamese Fighting Fish.


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Feb 2020)

Some of the inhabitants of my marine tank.


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2020)

Rusty, having yet another lazy day.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Rusty, having yet another lazy day.
> View attachment 504394


What a lovely colour Rusty is


----------



## newfhouse (14 Feb 2020)

Ugo, on the right, is five today. He’s a rescue, so we can’t be entirely sure of the date, but it’s about right and Mrs N thought 14th Feb appropriate. Finn, on the left, has already stolen his present.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Feb 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Ugo, on the right, is five today. He’s a rescue, so we can’t be entirely sure of the date, but it’s about right and Mrs N thought 14th Feb appropriate. Finn, on the left has already stolen his present.
> View attachment 504589





newfhouse said:


> Ugo, on the right, is five today. He’s a rescue, so we can’t be entirely sure of the date, but it’s about right and Mrs N thought 14th Feb appropriate. Finn, on the left has already stolen his present.
> View attachment 504589



Happy birthday Ugo


----------



## kingrollo (19 Feb 2020)

Scrumpy !


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Feb 2020)

Eyes on the prize. I only need a second. Turn away, just turn away...


----------



## Threevok (24 Feb 2020)

Lucky, blending in


----------



## anothersam (24 Feb 2020)

Fancy meeting you here





He sometimes forgets he can hop





Rabbit food





Looking alarmed, but probably asleep


----------



## Mrs M (24 Feb 2020)

anothersam said:


> View attachment 505848
> 
> Fancy meeting you here
> 
> ...


Aw, adorable!


----------



## Kryton521 (24 Feb 2020)

"They live now, only in my memory", both much loved. Holly, EBTxLab and Kryton, SBT


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2020)

If it fits, I sits!

I only put this box down for a moment while I unwrapped a gift I'd been sent for stewarding at the Supreme. It's become Madam Lexi's newest favouritest napping spot...


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2020)

My new office temp.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My new office temp.
> View attachment 505868


Fancy cat and smanshy chair.


----------



## netman (24 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My new office temp.
> View attachment 505868


I need one of these...


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My new office temp.
> View attachment 505868



I bet she "helps" like a good 'un 

Siamese are very good at that sort of thing...


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Feb 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> One of our pair, Scruffy, is not doing so well. Diagnosed last week with kidney disease, she spent the last 4 days at a specialist vet in Winchester. Now back home with many shaved bits and on a special diet which she is refusing to eat, and 4 tablets a day for the rest of her life which could be months or 2 years (which the vet said will be good going). Bless her, she's only 7 years old.
> Picture from a few year s ago, she'd always been good at the 'poor old dog' face.
> View attachment 481054



Last night we said goodnight for the last time to our lovely girl. Her health has slowly declined, but the past few days seemed to accelerate with her not eating and suffering sickness and the runs. She loved her walks, and even yesterday was straight up and ready to go out the door as soon as we said walkies, she was slow the last couple of months, but we had to carry her home yesterday. Our vet and nurse were great and came out to us yesterday evening, so she went to sleep surrounded by people who loved her very much.
Rest in peace baby girl.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> Last night we said goodnight for the last time to our lovely girl. Her health has slowly declined, but the past few days seemed to accelerate with her not eating and suffering sickness and the runs. She loved her walks, and even yesterday was straight up and ready to go out the door as soon as we said walkies, she was slow the last couple of months, but we had to carry her home yesterday. Our vet and nurse were great and came out to us yesterday evening, so she went to sleep surrounded by people who loved her very much.
> Rest in peace baby girl.


Awe, so sorry to hear that. It’s nice that you recognised when she had had enough and let her go so peacefully. It’s all any of us can do for them no matter how much it hurts. xx


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> Last night we said goodnight for the last time to our lovely girl. Her health has slowly declined, but the past few days seemed to accelerate with her not eating and suffering sickness and the runs. She loved her walks, and even yesterday was straight up and ready to go out the door as soon as we said walkies, she was slow the last couple of months, but we had to carry her home yesterday. Our vet and nurse were great and came out to us yesterday evening, so she went to sleep surrounded by people who loved her very much.
> Rest in peace baby girl.



Play hard on the Bridge, beautiful girl xxx

It's a hard thing to do, but one of the best gifts you can give an animal companion is a peaceful and dignified exit. Been there twice, and goodness it hurts. So sending  from me and purrs from Poppy & Lexi.


----------



## Bill Gates (25 Feb 2020)

molly


----------



## Mrs M (25 Feb 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> Last night we said goodnight for the last time to our lovely girl. Her health has slowly declined, but the past few days seemed to accelerate with her not eating and suffering sickness and the runs. She loved her walks, and even yesterday was straight up and ready to go out the door as soon as we said walkies, she was slow the last couple of months, but we had to carry her home yesterday. Our vet and nurse were great and came out to us yesterday evening, so she went to sleep surrounded by people who loved her very much.
> Rest in peace baby girl.


Sorry to hear your sad news.
Obviously a very loved and cared for family member.


----------



## gavroche (25 Feb 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> Last night we said goodnight for the last time to our lovely girl. Her health has slowly declined, but the past few days seemed to accelerate with her not eating and suffering sickness and the runs. She loved her walks, and even yesterday was straight up and ready to go out the door as soon as we said walkies, she was slow the last couple of months, but we had to carry her home yesterday. Our vet and nurse were great and came out to us yesterday evening, so she went to sleep surrounded by people who loved her very much.
> Rest in peace baby girl.


So sad to hear about your loss and I really feel for you.


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2020)

Snoozing after a morning splashing about in the puddles


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (28 Feb 2020)

Reggie & denzel


----------



## anothersam (29 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Picture may not show it clearly but missing left front leg.


Harder on a dog than losing a hind leg, or so I’ve read. Does the little beauty still manage OK?



Mrs M said:


> Thomas and Sam sheltering from the anticipated storm in their “NY loft apartment”
> View attachment 503730


Cool cats.



TyrannosaurusTreks said:


> Reggie & denzel
> View attachment 506356


Fabulous action shot! 
Our Chompsky has a great set of chompers, too…


----------



## Randomnerd (29 Feb 2020)

TyrannosaurusTreks said:


> Reggie & denzel
> View attachment 506356
> 
> View attachment 506358



Love Denzel’s eye in the picture - excellent picture. Loving this thread in fact. Much nicer vibe than many of the “how expensive is your car/ watch/ conservatory” convos


----------



## Mrs M (29 Feb 2020)

Not my cat but one of the Playa Blanca Street cats (no doubt fed by Freddy from Freddy’s cat house).
Looked in a deep sleep but magically awoke and started crying when I shook the dreamies packet


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Feb 2020)

TyrannosaurusTreks said:


> Reggie & denzel
> View attachment 506356


I’m not sure if I’ve posted this before but I have a similar photo.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (29 Feb 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> Love Denzel’s eye in the picture - excellent picture. Loving this thread in fact. Much nicer vibe than many of the “how expensive is your car/ watch/ conservatory” convos


 Reggie is the black & white cockerpoo😂.


----------



## Reynard (29 Feb 2020)

I have a shot a bit like that as well...  Poppy (when a kitten) and the much-missed Pearl (the blue)


----------



## Andy_R (1 Mar 2020)

One very soggy Jed after last nights walk. He's 14 now, and starting to show signs of canine dementia (shaking, panting, anxiety). We don't know how long we have left with him


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

Andy_R said:


> One very soggy Jed after last nights walk. He's 14 now, and starting to show signs of canine dementia (shaking, panting, anxiety). We don't know how long we have left with him
> 
> View attachment 506652


He’s gorgeous. What breed is he?


----------



## Andy_R (1 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> He’s gorgeous. What breed is he?


You wouldn't believe it, but he's a Staffie cross. His grey bits make his face look a lot thinner


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

Andy_R said:


> You wouldn't believe it, but he's a Staffie cross. His grey bits make his face look a lot thinner


He reminds me of my Nettie.


----------



## Chromatic (4 Mar 2020)

Following on from post #1949 it is with sadness that I am here to say that old age finally caught up with Jupe, she was put to sleep yesterday evening after a long and fun filled life. She’s now buried in the garden along with George the horse and Narla the cat.
Here’s another pic, this was taken Feb last year.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

Awh xxx Play hard on the Bridge, beautiful girl xxx


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2020)

Big brother and sister and little sister


----------



## Profpointy (4 Mar 2020)

Do these fine lads and lassies count? They're twice the size they were last year when we got 'em, though a lot more sluggish now it's cold, compared to when we took the picture


----------



## Mrs M (4 Mar 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Following on from post #1949 it is with sadness that I am here to say that old age finally caught up with Jupe, she was put to sleep yesterday evening after a long and fun filled life. She’s now buried in the garden along with George the horse and Narla the cat.
> Here’s another pic, this was taken Feb last year.
> View attachment 506975


Aw, all credit to you for giving wee Jupe a long and happy life xx


----------



## Mrs M (4 Mar 2020)

Winner of the pet lookalike competition 
Zorro from Freddy’s cat house, spitting image of our Thomas (although a lot smaller).
Never let me touch him before but today was my new best friend, rubbing and circling (for a treat)


----------



## Andy_R (4 Mar 2020)

Andy_R said:


> One very soggy Jed after last nights walk. He's 14 now, and starting to show signs of canine dementia (shaking, panting, anxiety). We don't know how long we have left with him
> 
> View attachment 506652


Went to the vet's today - we have a very difficult decision to make in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Mar 2020)

Andy_R said:


> Went to the vet's today - we have a very difficult decision to make in the next couple of days.



Been there sadly, not an easy decision.
You will know when it’s time


----------



## Mrs M (5 Mar 2020)

Our wee family for the fortnight.
Black and white and tabby (just like at home)!
Two quite timid youngsters, the tabby is boss but smaller and very shy.
Black and white is wary but comes to say hello and let’s us pet him.
They sleep outside our bedroom door at night.
Wish we could take them home.


----------



## furball (5 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Our wee family for the fortnight.
> Black and white and tabby (just like at home)!
> Two quite timid youngsters, the tabby is boss but smaller and very shy.
> Black and white is wary but comes to say hello and let’s us pet him.
> ...


I'd keep quiet about this otherwise you will be in trouble when you get home 🐱


----------



## keithmac (5 Mar 2020)

Mexican standoff..


----------



## gavroche (5 Mar 2020)

Molly on the beach today.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Mar 2020)

furball said:


> I'd keep quiet about this otherwise you will be in trouble when you get home 🐱


----------



## keithmac (5 Mar 2020)

Holding paws tonight!.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Mar 2020)

Major bread making and cuddles from Patrizia today, long haired torte (image of our old cat Charlie) maybe she has come back and decided to live in the sun 
Patrizia had a few dreamies but was more interested in the cuddling  (a good 15 mins until I managed to escape)!
Then the lovely ginger Carlos (stumpy tail) came over for attention 
Patrizia’s short haired sister couldn’t be bothered so lay under a tree, no sign of Zorro today.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2020)

Ah, what a stunning tortie @Mrs M  I do love my torties...


----------



## Mrs M (6 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, what a stunning tortie @Mrs M  I do love my torties...


Our gorgeous wee boy was round to say hello, have some dreamiest and a game


----------



## Mrs M (6 Mar 2020)

Met another long haired tortie on my travels today.
Very like Patrizia.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Mar 2020)

Here's my mutt after his haircut on Thursday,trying on two harness's in a local doggie accessory shop. Which one do you think is best. The 'tuxedo' or the 'Hawaiian shirt'?


----------



## Mrs M (7 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Here's my mutt after his haircut on Thursday,trying on two harness's in a local doggie accessory shop. Which one do you think is best. The 'tuxedo' or the 'Hawaiian shirt'?
> View attachment 507372


I like the tuxedo one best but suits them both


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2020)

Tuxedo for me.


----------



## Milzy (7 Mar 2020)

If you have food he appears at the table.


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2020)

Harry likes a box, dopey beast


----------



## Mrs M (7 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> If you have food he appears at the table.


He’s ready for action!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> I like the tuxedo one best but suits them both





Mo1959 said:


> Tuxedo for me.


The Lancashire Dog Company

· 14 hrs · 



"Jake's owner is pondering over a new harness for Jake 🐶 The 'Shoot For The Stars' harness looks so smart, like a little tuxedo 🌟 The 'Troppo Toucan' dog harness is like a little Hawaiian shirt on him 💕 Decisions, decisions..."


Ah,the black and white one is called 'shoot for the stars'. I think i'll get him that one. He already has a bright orange and yellow one and a bright yellow on its own one. Then i have to consider buying the matching lead(s).


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Mar 2020)

My pets, when there were 3. Scruffy left us a couple of weeks back, still can't bring myself to chuck her bed out. The 2 boys on the right continue to cause chaos.





Our home is their home, which explains the muddy pawprints on our bed. And our daughters bed. And our Sons bed


----------



## Andy_R (7 Mar 2020)

His first day with us, brought home from the rescue centre 26/7/2008. Put to sleep this morning.

RIP Jed, sleep well....


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Mar 2020)

Andy_R said:


> View attachment 507425
> 
> 
> His first day with us, brought home from the rescue centre 26/7/2008. Put to sleep this morning.
> ...


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Mar 2020)

Andy_R said:


> View attachment 507425
> 
> 
> His first day with us, brought home from the rescue centre 26/7/2008. Put to sleep this morning.
> ...



Sleep tight chap.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2020)

Andy_R said:


> View attachment 507425
> 
> 
> His first day with us, brought home from the rescue centre 26/7/2008. Put to sleep this morning.
> ...



Play hard on the Bridge, gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

Andy_R said:


> View attachment 507425
> 
> 
> His first day with us, brought home from the rescue centre 26/7/2008. Put to sleep this morning.
> ...


It breaks your heart doesn’t it? I’m so sorry.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2020)

We settled for this one,instead of the two i mentioned before. Not only the harness,but a matching lead and i bought the collar as well! If only they had a matching 'Kiss me quick' sailor type hat as well!







The Lancashire Dog Company

· 5 hrs ·



So yesterday Jake's owner couldn't decide on the 'Troppo Toucan' design or the 'Shoot For The Stars' design. Today a decision was made.... 'Under The Sea' 😆 Jake is now looking summer ready in this cute design 🦀 He looks lovely in his new ensemble 🐶💕


----------



## Mrs M (8 Mar 2020)

Aw


Accy cyclist said:


> We settled for this one,instead of the two i mentioned before. Not only the harness,but a matching lead and i bought the collar as well! If only they had a matching 'Kiss me quick' sailor type hat as well!
> 
> View attachment 507538
> 
> ...


Looks well chuffed with himself!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Aw
> 
> Looks well chuffed with himself!


I only nipped into Pets at home to buy one of those water bottles with a drinking tray attached,but ended up buying him more clothes! I saw this and couldn't resist.
https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/wainwrights-khaki-quilted-dog-jacket-large?size=large?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=google_shopping&cm_mmc=GoogleCPC%20google_shoppinggoogle_shopping&ita=1976&ito=google_shopping&istCompanyId=7255ccad-a1fc-4729-af31-478f79e5071c&istFeedId=385e6b9a-8b03-4076-a8bb-e4737df8549c&istItemId=ititmtmmi&istBid=tzwt&gclid=CjwKCAiAzJLzBRAZEiwAmZb0aq0RQpocek3nZvyvXWQLhWin1B0z3lx9ymCY-3cvDm1y-Q6Mb1CMkBoCI3AQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
No pics of him wearing it unfortunately,as i can't put pics on the internet. The ones i've posted the last few days have been taken by the owner of the shop i bought the harness,lead and collar from. Anyway,that's it now,no more spending on him! His 'haircut',the harness and stuff i bought yesterday and the coat today have set me back around 100 quid. He's worth it though!


----------



## Mrs M (8 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I only nipped into Pets at home to buy one of those water bottles with a drinking tray attached,but ended up buying him more clothes! I saw this and couldn't resist.
> https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/wainwrights-khaki-quilted-dog-jacket-large?size=large?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=google_shopping&cm_mmc=GoogleCPC%20google_shoppinggoogle_shopping&ita=1976&ito=google_shopping&istCompanyId=7255ccad-a1fc-4729-af31-478f79e5071c&istFeedId=385e6b9a-8b03-4076-a8bb-e4737df8549c&istItemId=ititmtmmi&istBid=tzwt&gclid=CjwKCAiAzJLzBRAZEiwAmZb0aq0RQpocek3nZvyvXWQLhWin1B0z3lx9ymCY-3cvDm1y-Q6Mb1CMkBoCI3AQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> No pics of him wearing it unfortunately,as i can't put pics on the internet. The ones i've posted the last few days have been taken by the owner of the shop i bought the harness,lead and collar from. Anyway,that's it now,no more spending on him! His 'haircut',the harness and stuff i bought yesterday and the coat today have set me back around 100 quid. He's worth it though!


Aw, he’s a lucky boy


----------



## gavroche (8 Mar 2020)

Andy_R said:


> View attachment 507425
> 
> 
> His first day with us, brought home from the rescue centre 26/7/2008. Put to sleep this morning.
> ...


So sad.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Mar 2020)

Thomas loves his new catnip toy from Freddy’s cat house.
Pic is in the “rest phase” 
Was previously attacking so fast could not get a pic


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Thomas loves his new catnip toy from Freddy’s cat house.
> Pic is in the “rest phase”
> Was previously attacking so fast could not get a pic
> View attachment 507867


Lol.....he looks shattered now.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.....he looks shattered now.


He is


----------



## Mrs M (10 Mar 2020)

Fist bump from Sam 
Aw, we’re all home


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

I am not flavour of the month with Madam Lexi. Any guess as to why? 






N.B. The vet says she has to keep it on till the weekend...


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am not flavour of the month with Madam Lexi. Any guess as to why?
> 
> View attachment 507908
> 
> ...


It’s because she’s got a ‘NoMum’ on. 

(No Mum don’t make me wear it!)


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> It’s because she’s got a ‘NoMum’ on.
> 
> (No Mum don’t make me wear it!)



She has to wear it, otherwise it's a Cone of Shame...


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> She has to wear it, otherwise it's a Cone of Shame...


Frankie-two-chews has to have a post op T shirt for ten days. She was not enamoured.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Frankie-two-chews has to have a post op T shirt for ten days. She was not enamoured.



Awh xxx

Lexi figured out how to wiggle out of the jumper, so I've had to sew her into it for her pains. It's just to stop her from grooming / nibbling an itchy patch on her back. She had an allergic reaction to the shot of antibiotics she was given previous week prior to her mouth op.

It's nearly healed now, but new skin is just so fragile.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2020)

This is my lil man - spud, he was twelve this year







And this is daisy - who is now 2 and chasing mice on the ipad


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

What a cute wee tortie & white  The hound ain't bad either. 

Do give them chin scritches from me.


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2020)

Extra long cat (s)


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2020)

Kyoto when we got her in October - little terror now ! Big bruv Simba (same mum and dad)


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2020)

Cat food shortage, I hope not. Just now...


----------



## Captain Sensible (11 Mar 2020)

A plain old black cat.


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2020)

Captain Sensible said:


> View attachment 508031
> 
> 
> 
> A plain old black cat.



I like black cats...


----------



## Profpointy (11 Mar 2020)

Captain Sensible said:


> View attachment 508031
> 
> 
> 
> A plain old black cat.



Unarguably a black cat, but far from plain !


----------



## Captain Sensible (12 Mar 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Unarguably a black cat, but far from plain !


To be fair she’s a very pretty black cat. Enticed her in as a kitten whilst she walked around the perimeter of our property with cat food. She came in and never went back from whence she came. To be fair we did alert vets etc but because she hadn’t been chipped couldn’t trace her previous owner. That was five years ago and now she’s the boss 😂😂


----------



## Mrs M (16 Mar 2020)

Thomas is Thomas (the cattery lady said). 
Surpassed himself today giving thanks for the roast beef.
Wee head but then climbed aboard for a proper thank you


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Mar 2020)

Sad to say our old Alfie was put to sleep this morning- he had a good life and we'll miss him.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Sad to say our old Alfie was put to sleep this morning- he had a good life and we'll miss him.


So sorry, it’s so sad when they go.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Mar 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Sad to say our old Alfie was put to sleep this morning- he had a good life and we'll miss him.


Sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Sad to say our old Alfie was put to sleep this morning- he had a good life and we'll miss him.



Sending hugs and purrs from me and the girls xxx Play hard on the Bridge, Alfie.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news


He'd been getting weaker for the last week but collapsed in the garden, but never a good time to say goodbye.

He was the friendliest cat we've had and loved to sit out in the street at school times to greet the passing children- even the coolest kids used to stop and say hello on their way past the drive! He was even mentioned as a constant companion in the eulogy at our neighbour's funeral a couple of years ago. Everyone knew Alfie so he's left a lot of friends behind!


----------



## anothersam (21 Mar 2020)

@Mrs M What does he make of the Discovery Channel?


----------



## anothersam (21 Mar 2020)

_"How can you hear anything with those tiny ears?"_





Social distancing for the afternoon


----------



## Mrs M (21 Mar 2020)

anothersam said:


> @Mrs M What does he make of the Discovery Channel?


He prefers watching wildlife videos on “his” iPad!


----------



## Mrs M (21 Mar 2020)

Saw this and think it would be a great wee cat or rabbit bed 
£13 from Ikea


----------



## anothersam (21 Mar 2020)

Thomas looks very comfortable with the idea of beds. Chompsky, not so much.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l48HweKRVr8


----------



## Mrs M (21 Mar 2020)

anothersam said:


> Thomas looks very comfortable with the idea of beds. Chompsky, not so much.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l48HweKRVr8



Aww


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Saw this and think it would be a great wee cat or rabbit bed
> £13 from Ikea
> View attachment 509573



That's exactly what some of my cat show friends have bought for their furries.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Mar 2020)

Catblob


----------



## keithmac (23 Mar 2020)

Honey's two years old today!, Amber nearly one.


----------



## Wheezy Rider (23 Mar 2020)

Beautiful dogs. Probably a daft question for most/all of you but what breed are they?


----------



## Mrs M (23 Mar 2020)

keithmac said:


> Honey's two years old today!, Amber nearly one.
> 
> View attachment 509996


Two years already! 
Remember the first puppy pics 
Happy birthday Honey xx


----------



## keithmac (23 Mar 2020)

Wheezy Rider said:


> Beautiful dogs. Probably a daft question for most/all of you but what breed are they?



They are Labradors (Fox Reds), both have there moments but wouldn't be without them!.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2020)

Speedy woke up a week or so ago. Today he was showing signs that he might like to eat something. Cleo offered to help, she’s very good like that.....


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

Frankie & Winnie in the sunshine today.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Mar 2020)

We are so lucky. Neighbouring cats so often fight. Ours have in the past resulting in the vet being able to put their kids through college!
We were a bit worried of a repeat when we got Vinnie. He's a large ex street Tom cat. The place we got him from said they had rehomed a few litters of his before they caught him. Thankfully, he is just a big softie:






The black cat is Tom from next door. He is just a large kitten really and is 100% manic. The size difference is 1.5Kg Vs 7Kg and yet they just want to play. There is the odd bit of rough and tumble but it doesn't seem to escalate and Tom always comes back for more.


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2020)

The daft spaniel has helped me locate one of my bikes...


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> We are so lucky. Neighbouring cats so often fight. Ours have in the past resulting in the vet being able to put their kids through college!
> We were a bit worried of a repeat when we got Vinnie. He's a large ex street Tom cat. The place we got him from said they had rehomed a few litters of his before they caught him. Thankfully, he is just a big softie:
> 
> View attachment 510165
> ...



Entire males, once de-pompomed, do tend to end up as fat, soppy and playful neuters. Lack of equipment generally equals lack of the need to fight.

I do like a nice big ginger lump


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

Winnie is giving Jessie a bit of a wash.










While Frankie is looking bemused.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

I’ve just been standing by the window having a cuppa and a piece of Rocky Road, when these three turned up.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just been standing by the window having a cuppa and a piece of Rocky Road, when these three turned up.
> View attachment 510185



They're obviously trying for your snack, but of course, choccy isn't good for doggies... Just love those three wee faces xxx


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> They're obviously trying for your snack, but of course, choccy isn't good for doggies... Just love those three wee faces xxx


Absolutely, they do not get any human food at all except for the occasional small piece of raw carrot.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Absolutely, they do not get any human food at all except for the occasional small piece of raw carrot.



Wot? Not even a slice of ham? 

Poor and abused doggies, they need to pack their spotted hankies and come live with Auntie Reynard instead...


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wot? Not even a slice of ham?
> 
> Poor and abused doggies, they need to pack their spotted hankies and come live with Auntie Reynard instead...


I don’t know if you recall Nettiethedog, she died a couple of years ago, she was the love of our lives, I’ve never experienced heart break before we had to let her go. Anyway we used to spoil her and she get little tidbit of this and that, cheese, ham, her own small portion of smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on a Sunday, occasionally lick a plate clean. Well the last two years of her life became quite uncomfortable for her and difficult for us, because she got pancreatitis. I believe that spoiling her contributed to that. So not again. The very best quality food and doggy treats for our three.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I don’t know if you recall Nettiethedog, she died a couple of years ago, she was the love of our lives, I’ve never experienced heart break before we had to let her go. Anyway we used to spoil her and she get little tidbit of this and that, cheese, ham, her own small portion of smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on a Sunday, occasionally lick a plate clean. Well the last two years of her life became quite uncomfortable for her and difficult for us, because she got pancreatitis. I believe that spoiling her contributed to that. So not again. The very best quality food and doggy treats for our three.



Yes, I do remember Nettie xxx

To be fair, the biggest treat of "human" food the girls get is their raw meat and fish - cats, unlike dogs, are obligate carnivores. They do get the odd bit of ham and cheese, but not much, due to the salt content, plus the odd dribble of kitty milk. Lexi would much rather eat a snacks-on-legs. 

Other than that, it's the best quality wet food that they will eat, plus a high quality dry food.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Mar 2020)

Speedy is enjoying life


----------



## anothersam (26 Mar 2020)

@EltonFrog, I love how they look so completely unalike.

Great pics @Dave 123. I had a box turtle as a child, until he ran* away one day after I was out in the yard with him, went inside and kind of forgot he was still out there.






* at all turtle speed, obvs. It now amuses me that I have a rabbit


----------



## Mrs M (26 Mar 2020)

Playtime tonight for the boys (all 3 of them)!


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2020)

Speedy and I had a few moments in the sun this morning


----------



## Mrs M (26 Mar 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Speedy and I had a few moments in the sun this morning
> 
> View attachment 510664
> 
> ...


My sister had a tortoise when we were kids.
She was happy to let the cat sit on her as she went along, (tortoises can go at some speed).
She used to look at us when we spoke to her too.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> My sister had a tortoise when we were kids.
> She was happy to let the cat sit on her as she went along, (tortoises can go at some speed).
> She used to look at us when we spoke to her too.



They do have character. Speedy is a big old grumpy pants. Maybe that’s why I like him so much.
Im contemplating getting another....


----------



## keithmac (27 Mar 2020)

Happy Birthday Amber!, 1 today.

To big to fit in the chair now..


----------



## Mrs M (27 Mar 2020)

keithmac said:


> Happy Birthday Amber!, 1 today.
> 
> To big to fit in the chair now..
> 
> View attachment 510765


Aw 
xx


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2020)

Harry, whiling away the day as usual.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Mar 2020)

Poor Thomas being terrorised by evil Sam
View attachment 511088

View attachment 511089


View attachment 511090


View attachment 511088


View attachment 511089


View attachment 511090


----------



## Mrs M (28 Mar 2020)

Poor Thomas being terrorised by evil Sam!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2020)

It's Jake's 8th birthday today.Luckily i bought him his present a few weeks ago,with the doggie shops now closed! Normally i would've taken him down my local pub tonight to take part in the pub quiz,but we can't for obvious reasons. It must be hard for dogs being denied their usual walks,trips out etc. As owners,we can't explain to them why we/they have to avoid their usual activities.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's Jake's 8th birthday today.Luckily i bought him his present a few weeks ago,with the doggie shops now closed! Normally i would've taken him down my local pub tonight to take part in the pub quiz,but we can't for obvious reasons. It must be hard for dogs being denied their usual walks,trips out etc. As owners,we can't explain to them why we/they have to avoid their usual activities.
> 
> View attachment 511796


Happy birthday wee man


----------



## newfhouse (1 Apr 2020)

It’s Finn’s birthday today too. As a rescue we can’t be sure about the date but he’s such an eejit that Fool’s Day seems appropriate.

Two years ago, when he was cute.





And on his second birthday, when he’s still cute.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Apr 2020)

newfhouse said:


> It’s Finn’s birthday today too. As a rescue we can’t be sure about the date but he’s such an eejit that Fool’s Day seems appropriate.
> 
> Two years ago, when he was cute.
> View attachment 511809
> ...


Gorgeous. Happy Birthday Finn.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Apr 2020)

newfhouse said:


> It’s Finn’s birthday today too. As a rescue we can’t be sure about the date but he’s such an eejit that Fool’s Day seems appropriate.
> 
> Two years ago, when he was cute.
> View attachment 511809
> ...


Happy birthday!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Poor Thomas being terrorised by evil Sam!
> View attachment 511091
> 
> View attachment 511092
> ...



Can't beat colour coordinated cats and rugs for sheer style.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's Jake's 8th birthday today.Luckily i bought him his present a few weeks ago,with the doggie shops now closed! Normally i would've taken him down my local pub tonight to take part in the pub quiz,but we can't for obvious reasons. It must be hard for dogs being denied their usual walks,trips out etc. As owners,we can't explain to them why we/they have to avoid their usual activities.
> 
> View attachment 511796



Cool harnesses. 

Not sure how the size is an M though.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

Happy birthday Jake & Finn xxx


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cool harnesses.
> 
> Not sure how the size is an M though.


i didn't buy either of those harnesses. Instead i bought another(complete with matching lead and collar) which i posted a pic of him on here with it on,but i can't find it. This is the one i bought. The harnesses are quite small fitting, Jake's is size M,which is slightly too big,but it's adjustable so fully tightened it fits well.The S size is/was way too small.





*More Views*































Big & Little Dogs 'Under The Sea' Adjustable Dog Harness
£18.50
In stock
The 'Under The Sea' dog harness is fully adjustable and the neck and chest can be adjusted to ensure the perfect fit. The dog harness is designed for comfort and style and is made from custom printed neoprene and breathable air mesh with a custom crab print design. The dog harness has a fully adjustable polyester webbing neck and chest strap with custom wave stripe print. There is a sturdy BLD branded D-ring for attaching the dogs lead.

Please note - this dog harness is NOT suitable for extreme pullers and we would suggest the reversible dog harness or strap harness if your dog pulls.

A matching dog lead is also available. We are so pleased to be a UK stockist of Big & Little Dogs!

Please see below for a size guide and tips on how to measure your dog.
Size
Choose an Option...Extra SmallLarge +£3.00Extra Large +£4.00
* Required Fields
Qty:
Add to Basket

Add to Compare
Email to a Friend
Share Facebook
Share on Twitter
Save



Description
Reviews
Key features -

* Fully adjustable harness
* Features a neck and chest which can be adjusted for the perfect fit
* Designed for comfort and style
* Custom printed neoprene with a custom crab print design
* Matching breathable air mesh
* Fully adjustable polyester webbing neck and chest strap with custom wave stripe print
* Sturdy D-ring for attaching your dog lead

Please see below for a size guide and tips on how to measure your dog. Remember to always measure your dog before ordering to ensure the perfect fit.

* Extra Small - Neck 26cm - 40cm, Chest 35cm – 47cm

* Small - Neck 36cm - 48cm, Chest 41cm – 54cm

* Medium - Neck 43cm - 51cm, Chest 46cm – 62cm

* Large - Neck 47cm - 57cm, Chest 57cm – 83cm

* Extra Large - Neck 50cm - 63cm, Chest 60cm - 89cm
*Newsletter*

Subscribe
*About Us*

About LDC
Latest News

*Customer Service*

Contact Us
My Account
Privacy Policy
Terms and Conditions

*Quick Links*

Site Map
Search Terms
Advanced Search
*Account*

My Account
*Get Social*
© 2016 Lancashire Dog Company. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Apr 2020)

Morning all


----------



## netman (2 Apr 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Morning all
> View attachment 512027



Morning!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

I still have electric heating. They are barely wide enough, but Molly likes to sit on the living room one. It’s only on at very low just now.


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 Apr 2020)

^ Livin' the dream!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2020)

So long Tiggy aka Dave aka Furry F**face aka Puzzlecat. You had a very long and happy 19 years. We'll miss you ruling the household and telling us hoomans what to do. XX


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2020)

Jessiethepup ( she’s eight and a half) considering if she is half way up or half way down the stairs.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> So long Tiggy aka Dave aka Furry F**face aka Puzzlecat. You had a very long and happy 19 years. We'll miss you ruling the household and telling us hoomans what to do. XX
> View attachment 512521


Aw, so sorry.
You must have lots of happy memories over 19 years.
A long and no doubt spoiled and happy life for Tiggy.
xx


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> So long Tiggy aka Dave aka Furry F**face aka Puzzlecat. You had a very long and happy 19 years. We'll miss you ruling the household and telling us hoomans what to do. XX
> View attachment 512521



Play hard on the Bridge, gorgeous boy xxx

And sending hugs, purrs and special tortie "grrroooows" from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Jessiethepup ( she’s eight and a half) considering if she is half way up or half way down the stairs.
> View attachment 512522



Moonlighting in her second job of human-tripper-upper...


----------



## jowwy (5 Apr 2020)

My Boy Spud


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

Frankie trying to stay awake.






Frankie after I burped.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

Poppy. Just because...


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

You would be forgiven for thinking that this is a photo of a loving dog resting its head on its owners knee.





What you can’t see is that the camera is between the dog and a plate of nice biscuits.

ETA: That’s Winnie BTW.


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2020)

My boy and his flower hat


----------



## Mrs M (9 Apr 2020)

potsy said:


> My boy and his flower hat
> 
> View attachment 513800


Perfect colour coordination


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

potsy said:


> My boy and his flower hat
> 
> View attachment 513800



A much more amusing version of the old photography chestnut of a lamp post growing out of the top of someone's head...  Love it, thanks for the good giggle xxx


----------



## Mrs M (11 Apr 2020)

The sun came out today!
At last  Lying out in our wee sun trap, lovely.
Trimmed some fonds off the palm trees, much to the delight of Mr T 
Gave himself a good scratch on the spikes bits, attacked them, now using them as a sun shelter


----------



## Duc gas (11 Apr 2020)

So these were my little helpers in the garden today, full of enthusiasm they were.....


----------



## newfhouse (11 Apr 2020)

I’m enjoying the sunshine but I really want to be let off the lead for a proper run. What’s the point of being a Lurcher if I can’t chase or be chased? C’mon Dad, look into my eyes and don’t let me down...


----------



## Randomnerd (11 Apr 2020)

Just sniffed an Easter bunny in the hedge-bottom
Happy Easter one and all from Nib, a happy Bedlington in sunny North Yorkshire.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> Just sniffed an Easter bunny in the hedge-bottom
> Happy Easter one and all from Nib, a happy Bedlington in sunny North Yorkshire.
> 
> View attachment 514377


I love Bedlingtons, lovely dogs.


----------



## Randomnerd (11 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I love Bedlingtons, lovely dogs.


Heart of a lion, head of a lamb.


----------



## newfhouse (11 Apr 2020)

Having asked on Lurcher forums, we think Finn is a Beddy-Whippet or Whiplington, take your pick. Nib looks like a great character.


----------



## Randomnerd (11 Apr 2020)

Not sure about Finn being a half and half. The facial hair smacks of a third breed - maybe father was a crossbred Bedlington fell terrier or Norfolk say. Check for the ear tips being turned out a rest. Tail carriage should be always behind the back and not over it. 
Lurches also have collie crosses into them, so he could have some collie too. Do those ears prick up much when alert?
He’s handsome anyhow, and looks like he could get a gallop on.
Nib will run for miles, dig for hours, catch dinner and cuddle up with you on the chair. 
Great thread this.


----------



## newfhouse (11 Apr 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> Check for the ear tips being turned out a rest.


Not sure what you mean by that.


Randomnerd said:


> Tail carriage should be always behind the back and not over it.


Not much of a tail, tbh.





Randomnerd said:


> Do those ears prick up much when alert?


No, never.





Randomnerd said:


> looks like he could get a gallop on.


Yes, he’s pretty quick, loves a chase.


Randomnerd said:


> Nib will run for miles, dig for hours, catch dinner and cuddle up with you on the chair.


Yes, Finn throws himself onto our laps and demands affection. In fact he’s not picky, he’ll do it to guests too 



As you say, great thread.


----------



## Randomnerd (11 Apr 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Not sure what you mean by that


Sorry, should’ve read “at rest”. Beddy ears have an outward curve to them. Whatever his heritage, he’s a handsome fellow.


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

I thought i'd take a pic of my dog tonight to add to this thread, he's in his usual state of contented inactivity, asleep. snoring from one end and farting from the other.


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

He's now summoned up just enough energy to change ends...... at least i know the mutt is still alive.


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)




----------



## Deafie (12 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I love Bedlingtons, lovely dogs.


My sister has one, great dog. I miss having a dog


----------



## Alien8 (12 Apr 2020)

Found something strange growing in the greenhouse - anyone know what it is?


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2020)

Alien8 said:


> Found something strange growing in the greenhouse - anyone know what it is?
> 
> View attachment 514530


Catnip?


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Apr 2020)

Harry saw a mallard on the river, so he gave chase....





He will swim, doggedly and steadily all day. The mallard flew off and Harry eventually returned.

Once his feet touched the bottom he started to walk.... but didn’t factor in the sudden depth change!
















Idiot!


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

He's definitely quackers...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Apr 2020)

My Ball! I'm not letting it go!


----------



## Mrs M (13 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> My Ball! I'm not letting it go!
> View attachment 514804


Growing up to be a very handsome boy!


----------



## Mrs M (13 Apr 2020)

Sam relaxing with his dad


----------



## Mrs M (13 Apr 2020)

Great expectations!
Ok then


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Apr 2020)

Harry strolling through the bluebells...


----------



## Mrs M (13 Apr 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Harry strolling through the bluebells...
> 
> View attachment 514923


Lovely pic


----------



## Mrs M (23 Apr 2020)

Got a wee parcel, someone nicked the box


----------



## Mrs M (23 Apr 2020)

Good night all, wee Sam likes “the box” on mum and dad’s bed


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

Aaaah, cats and boxes...


----------



## Cavalol (24 Apr 2020)

My daughter took this picture just now. She was mid-way through offering him a biscuit at the time...






He actually reminds me of my favourite meme


----------



## Duc gas (25 Apr 2020)

This is Lola ,9 weeks old today. This is my sons dog but somehow we’ve ended up paying for 50%. 😂


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Apr 2020)

Orla sunbathing.


----------



## Duc gas (25 Apr 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> Orla sunbathing.
> View attachment 517870


Aww lovely 😊


----------



## Mrs M (25 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> This is Lola ,9 weeks old today. This is my sons dog but somehow we’ve ended up paying for 50%. 😂
> View attachment 517789
> 
> View attachment 517790
> ...


Aw!
Want a cuddle 
Xx


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Apr 2020)




----------



## Beebo (28 Apr 2020)

Our rabbits eating grass yesterday.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Apr 2020)

The usual desperate expression when Tigs realises I've almost finished my tea and he might get to lick the plate.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> The usual desperate expression when Tigs realises I've almost finished my tea and he might get to lick the plate.



Oh, that *face*


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Apr 2020)

Meet Oscar, my nearly 8 year old Patterdale Terrier.
Lover of belly rubs, night time snuggles, chasing rocks and pebbles, paddling, tug rope, and anything that remotely resembles food.
Hater of most other dogs, rainy walks and anything else that flies or crawls. 

A typical terrier indeed.


----------



## furball (28 Apr 2020)

Taking social distancing seriously.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

furball said:


> View attachment 518604
> 
> Taking social distancing seriously.



Well done that cat!!!


----------



## Notafettler (29 Apr 2020)

Waiting for scoff not quite dried out from





The Ducks have flown. Now she is waiting for me to throw her toy.





Big wood 2k by 1k. Signs at entrance "no entrance" " no cycling" "no horse riding" "dogs must be on a lead" the latter is a bit of contradiction. Further in there is a big sign telling you of all the risks of going in. With "the list is not comprehensive". I used to walk alone in this wood but knee knackered now. Manager said we do not care who walks round this wood but I assume he would not be happy with me cycling with the dog off the lead. So go when the staff go home. Rarely meet anyone. Need to get there more often now it is lighter.


----------



## Hicky (29 Apr 2020)

If you take my toy off me I’ll go and find another!🤘


----------



## Notafettler (30 Apr 2020)

Another day another soaking.
For dinner
Small handful of Eden 80/20
Dehydrated fish skins (87% protein 2.5% fat) fresh if I got it in (free!!!)
Some raw chicken necks (very high protein)
Some raw chicken hearts (again high protein)
Some raw duck nuggets from natures menu hunter range.
And for dessert a nice meaty beef rib.
I believe in a varied diet
And she accidentally caught a pheasant for the neighbour


----------



## Notafettler (30 Apr 2020)

And an occasional free range egg.


----------



## JRTemple (30 Apr 2020)

My best mate 

https://pin.it/3JLCoSk


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Apr 2020)

Lord Tigs again. The black lip is ginger cat lentigo (like freckles for cats). It used to just be a few spots years ago, and they've all blended together. Also noticeable around his eyes. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lentigo_simplex


----------



## JRTemple (30 Apr 2020)

JRTemple said:


> My best mate
> 
> https://pin.it/3JLCoSk



Cant get the pic to show?


----------



## Chromatic (30 Apr 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Meet Oscar, my nearly 8 year old Patterdale Terrier.
> Lover of belly rubs, night time snuggles, chasing rocks and pebbles, paddling, tug rope, and anything that remotely resembles food.
> Hater of most other dogs, rainy walks and anything else that flies or crawls.
> 
> ...



We had a Patterdale, as I've said before in this very establishment, the best dogs ever.


----------



## Mrs M (30 Apr 2020)

JRTemple said:


> Cant get the pic to show?


I see the pic


----------



## Mrs M (30 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Lord Tigs again. The black lip is ginger cat lentigo (like freckles for cats). It used to just be a few spots years ago, and they've all blended together. Also noticeable around his eyes. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lentigo_simplex


Adorable, love gingers


----------



## JRTemple (30 Apr 2020)

Mrs M said:


> I see the pic


You can see my dog without clicking on the link? It must be me then!


----------



## Mrs M (30 Apr 2020)

JRTemple said:


> You can see my dog without clicking on the link? It must be me then!


Is this him?


----------



## PpPete (30 Apr 2020)

Remember post #7 in this thread?






is now King of the Castle


----------



## JRTemple (30 Apr 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Is this him?
> View attachment 519002



that’s my Dougal!


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Apr 2020)

Our Tibetan Terrier Lola who is 14 in August & my daughters Bearded Dragon Gustav who has just been in the bath!


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 May 2020)

Chromatic said:


> We had a Patterdale, as I've said before in this very establishment, the best dogs ever.


There’s never a dull moment with mine that’s for sure! I couldn’t have him off lead on the park across the road, he has quite the reputation in these parts!


----------



## Notafettler (1 May 2020)

Taking a break




After


----------



## Mrs M (1 May 2020)

My gardening “supervisor” was exhausted after watching me dig a giant hole to plant the palm tree


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2020)

I’m not sure if Timmythecat should be up there.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 May 2020)

Took Oscar out for a stroll with next doors dog Chewie, who also happens to be his daughter. She also likes paddling and chasing after rocks and pebbles.
Definitely a daddy’s girl......


----------



## Notafettler (3 May 2020)

The quick way to dry off


----------



## Notafettler (4 May 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Adorable, love gingers


They have got no souls haven't you watched south park?


----------



## Mrs M (4 May 2020)

Notafettler said:


> They have got no souls haven't you watched south park?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2020)

Different snoozing style of Frankie and Jessie.


----------



## Mrs M (5 May 2020)

Not so tiny now, happy birthday Sam , 3 today


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Not so tiny now, happy birthday Sam , 3 today
> View attachment 520030
> 
> View attachment 520031


Awe. Happy Birthday Sam. What a handsome boy.


----------



## jayonabike (5 May 2020)

Daisys 4th birthday, just been over the park with her new ball


----------



## Mrs M (12 May 2020)

Too cold to go out today 
Saving our energy ‘til “the slaves” are sleeping, then have fun, wake them up, playing chases and fighting then wanting in and out, then food, water, cuddles then out again  
(still )


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2020)

Oh dear... CA Reynard missed Sam's Purrday...  Naughty Cuddle Aunt Reynard. 

That's cos somehow the thread notifications went awol.

So belated chin rubs and squooshy hugs to the very gorgeous Sam xxx


----------



## raleighnut (13 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear... CA Reynard missed Sam's Purrday...  Naughty Cuddle Aunt Reynard.
> 
> That's cos somehow the thread notifications went awol.
> 
> So belated chin rubs and squooshy hugs to the very gorgeous Sam xxx


Aye I've been getting similar lately

Happy belated Birthday Wee Sam.


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2020)

Sister’s mini sausage dog “busted” having a wee lie down on the couch.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 May 2020)

Timmythecat about an hour ago





mid yawn. I think he was bored.


----------



## Chippy Dave (14 May 2020)

I’ve always had dogs previously but current circumstances mean that isn’t feasible so I thought I’d try a kitten, very different but still entertaining, she’s 4 months old and doesn’t sleep very often


----------



## AndreaJ (14 May 2020)

Orla having her morning nap!


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2020)

Chippy Dave said:


> View attachment 522344
> 
> 
> I’ve always had dogs previously but current circumstances mean that isn’t feasible so I thought I’d try a kitten, very different but still entertaining, she’s 4 months old and doesn’t sleep very often


Oooohh a spotty Tabby or do they call them 'Leopard' cats


----------



## Chippy Dave (14 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Oooohh a spotty Tabby or do they call them 'Leopard' cats



Her mum was a Bengal and her dad was a Savannah


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2020)

I was going to say brown spotted Bengal...

You'll be kept on your toes then, Bengals are *very* active. 

Just watch out for potential tummy troubles, as they're prone to them.


----------



## Chippy Dave (15 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I was going to say brown spotted Bengal...
> 
> You'll be kept on your toes then, Bengals are *very* active.
> 
> Just watch out for potential tummy troubles, as they're prone to them.



Thanks for the advice, she is definitely very active


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 May 2020)

Peekaboo:


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2020)

Happy Birthday Timmythecat. 13 today.











He likes a bit of COD from the chippy , so I went and got us some so he could have a little bit.


----------



## Mrs M (16 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Happy Birthday Timmythecat. 13 today.
> View attachment 522851
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, happy birthday Timmythecat 
xxx


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Happy Birthday Timmythecat. 13 today.
> View attachment 522851
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Purrday, gorgeous boy xxx 

And I see that daddy has kept you up in the style that you deserve. 

Cuddle Aunt Reynard sends some big squooshy hugs xxx


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 May 2020)

My wife made a doggy cake for Madge's birthday last year (Black Labrador), it stunk the house out, anyway the lab and Molly (Springer) didn't even bother to take them out of the paper cases first, how uncouth.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 May 2020)

Winnie having a little doze.


----------



## Profpointy (18 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Happy Birthday Timmythecat. 13 today.
> View attachment 522851
> 
> 
> ...



You can't fool me. That's Messi the puma that Russian bloke owns. Timothy indeed.

That said, lots of cats have two homes, so I bet he's round there half the time


View: https://youtu.be/wqQvwtzi8N8


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 May 2020)

I'm self isolating...


----------



## vickster (21 May 2020)

Ummm


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Ummm



But of course! That's par-for-course here.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2020)

Winnie, Frankie & Jessie are looking out the window waiting for The Fragrant MrsP to come back from her run.


----------



## Mr Whyte (27 May 2020)

This is Susie our little girl, she is a Jack Chi that we rescued from the RSPCA as a Christmas gift back in 2012.


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2020)

Cycled to work today 
Pleasant dawdle home, called Mr M and tea was being prepared 
Alfresco dining joined by the boys.
Something caught Sam’s eye, he stalked
















it and seemed very interested (bee on the flowers).
Finally the bee flew away and Sam was swatting into thin air


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2020)

Sam’s very tired, had a long day!
Swooped on first thing by an angry crow (what a noise) poor wee man was cowering 
Spent the day indoors in his NY loft apartment bed to recover, then all the excitement of the bumble bee, too much


----------



## Mr Whyte (27 May 2020)

Another of my favourite model, Susie.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Sam’s very tired, had a long day!
> Swooped on first thing by an angry crow (what a noise) poor wee man was cowering
> Spent the day indoors in his NY loft apartment bed to recover, then all the excitement of the bumble bee, too much
> 
> View attachment 525465



Now if that isn't a zonked out cat, then I'll be damned...


----------



## AndreaJ (30 May 2020)

It’s Orla’s first birthday today.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> It’s Orla’s first birthday today.
> View attachment 526351


Awww. What did she get in her presents?


----------



## AndreaJ (30 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Awww. What did she get in her presents?


3 new toys which my daughter insisted had to be wrapped 😂


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2020)

Winnie not keen on getting up this morning, wrapped up in the sleeping bag.


----------



## Mrs M (31 May 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> It’s Orla’s first birthday today.
> View attachment 526351


Happy birthday!
xxxx


----------



## Mrs M (31 May 2020)

Thomas has had a very busy day!
Supervising as Mr M and I sanded and painted the gate and some wooden planters, then had a snooze in the sun (so die we) 
Feeling a bit hot so took refuge in the Wendy house (opened especially for His Highness).
Polished off some haddock and looking very satisfied with himself


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

My new pet, just for the night, found in the park in full sun, taken home for a drink and meal, I normally take in youngsters before they hibernate for winter, feed them up etc until release in spring, unusual to see one at this time of day, let go just after Midnight, scurried off to find another meal,


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> My new pet, just for the night, found in the park in full sun, taken home for a drink and meal, I normally take in youngsters before they hibernate for winter, feed them up etc until release in spring, unusual to see one at this time of day, let go just after Midnight, scurried off to find another meal,
> 
> 
> View attachment 526952


Well done.


----------



## SteveF (5 Jun 2020)




----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Jun 2020)

The vet said I'm overweight? The cheek. Anyway, this exercise thing is easy. Don't know what the fuss is about...


----------



## jayonabike (5 Jun 2020)

After posting a pic in another thread of my last dog I thought I’d post a few of her in here
She was a Dogue de Bordeaux (French Mastiff) called Rosie
She was a big dollop of a dog, absolutely beautiful and I do miss her.














I was taking pics of my bike and she photobombed













when she was young










And just for good measure her our Staffie Daisy
Completely different to Rosie in every way possible!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2020)

I love the synchronized napping on the sofa photo @jayonabike 

Daisy's lovely too


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2020)

When I first got the dog I had 4 cats - all of them girls, all of them rescue cats. I know, I love cats and I'm a sucker for a sob story.

Anyway, that means Lemmy was raised from a puppy by cats, who groomed him, taught him the ways of the world, and mothered him severely. As a result he thinks he's a cat and climbs onto the windowsill.






The cat pictured is Lois, named after Lois Griffin. She's descended from a brown marbled Bengal. She's a bit of a bitsa, but there's enough Bengal in her that she still has a spotted tummy like a leopard and she thinks she's a dog. When we walk Lemmy she follows close behind and is famous throughout the village as the cat who goes for a walk with the dog.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> When I first got the dog I had 4 cats - all of them girls, all of them rescue cats. I know, I love cats and I'm a sucker for a sob story.
> 
> Anyway, that means Lemmy was raised from a puppy by cats, who groomed him, taught him the ways of the world, and mothered him severely. As a result he thinks he's a cat and climbs onto the windowsill.
> 
> ...



Hmm...  Daft dawg. 

Though a caveat... It's rather unlikely that your beautiful classic tabby and white non-pedigree girlie has any Bengal in her whatsoever. People will use the breed name to hike up the price of ordinary non-pedigree tabby kittens, and a lot of mugs fall for what is essentially a scam, because a real Bengal, even a pet quality one, will be well into four figures. These moggy kittens then often end up in rescue because at 8 weeks old they're "too old to sell". Buyers tend to want kittens from these backyard breeders at 6 weeks. At that age, they're only just weaned and litter trained and nowhere near old enough to be away from mum and their siblings.

And besides, *all* tabby cats have spotted tums, not just Bengals. 

N.B. I've handled enough Bengals as a steward and as a judge at cat shows, plus I have friends who breed them, so I do know what to look for in terms of markings and body shape.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2020)

We knew the cats great grandmother, and she was an F4 Bengal. All the other generations since then have been other breeds and bitsas, so if there is any genetic inheritance in there it's well watered down. I didn't pay for her, rescued her from being given to the RSPCA as a kitten when her elderly owner was packed off to a home following a fall. There isn't much in her (the cat, not the old dear), but it's a bit clearer when she stands. Her behavioural traits are quite strong though.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Jun 2020)

The SSPCA lady said Sam had Bengal in him due to his spotted tum.
Almost sent us packing as our neighbours Bengal was a nightmare 
Happily we had already fallen in love with the wee guy 
Can almost “spot” the markings in this wee action shot!


----------



## Notafettler (8 Jun 2020)

One day she will be both dry and clean


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Jun 2020)

I doubt it very much


----------



## Mr Whyte (9 Jun 2020)

My girl Susie.



Susie Portrait by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jun 2020)

Posted on the random pics thread but thought the pet lovers would like this wee 
pic 
Sister’s mini sausage dog enjoying his tummy tickles


----------



## Willd (15 Jun 2020)

Gizmo, our Springador 

It's too hot to play with my ball.






You always catch me in an embarrassing pose


----------



## Hicky (16 Jun 2020)

In the sun you just have to chill n have a dip....in the smelly pond, not the paddling pool you have! 🙄


----------



## CentralCommuter (16 Jun 2020)




----------



## VelvetUnderpants (19 Jun 2020)

My cat Marosh, my adorable furry friend.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> My cat Marosh, my adorable furry friend.
> View attachment 531090



Ooooooo, lovely.  The spit of Madam Lexi, except she's blue & white.

Do give Marosh a chin tickle from me xxx


----------



## Mrs M (20 Jun 2020)

Thomas loves playing with “his stick” 
Oops broke it 
Dreamies time mummy, please!
Thank you


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

The girls want to pack their little suitcases and move in with Thomas and Sam...

They only get three dreamies at a time...


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Jun 2020)

Sunbathing Pekins


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2020)

Willd said:


> Gizmo, our Springador
> 
> It's too hot to play with my ball.
> 
> ...


Awww. That brought back great memories of my lovely, but departed Springador Millie. Perhaps a tiny bit less white markings than yours. Real characters aren't they!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Timmythecat had to got to the vets today. I regret to say that he didn’t come home. The Fragrant MrsP and I are distraught.


Oh no......so sorry to hear that. Nothing I can say really as it is always the worst part of pet ownership. Big hugs to you and Mrs P.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Timmythecat had to got to the vets today. I regret to say that he didn’t come home. The Fragrant MrsP and I are distraught.



Oh no!!! Oh man, I really feel for you xxx 

Sending hugs and purrs from all of us girls here chez Casa Reynard.

Play hard on the Bridge, Timmythecat xxx


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Timmythecat had to got to the vets today. I regret to say that he didn’t come home. The Fragrant MrsP and I are distraught.


Poor Timmy


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Timmythecat had to got to the vets today. I regret to say that he didn’t come home. The Fragrant MrsP and I are distraught.


I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## gavgav (21 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Timmythecat had to got to the vets today. I regret to say that he didn’t come home. The Fragrant MrsP and I are distraught.


Thoughts with you both


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Jun 2020)

@EltonFrog 
Sympathy to you both. 
We had the same with our Boss Cat. Guess why she was called that?
19 years we had her. Gut wrenching to lose her.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> @EltonFrog
> Sympathy to you both.
> We had the same with our Boss Cat. Guess why she was called that?
> 19 years we had her. Gut wrenching to lose her.
> View attachment 531496



Sending hugs and purrs from all of us here chez Casa Reynard.

Play hard on the Bridge, beautiful Boss Cat

P.S. I just *love* that face


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Jun 2020)

Thank you @Reynard 
That face said a thousand things, mainly that she knew what she wanted and was going to get it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Thank you @Reynard
> That face said a thousand things, mainly that she knew what she wanted and was going to get it.



Oh yes. I am very familiar with that... 

Wouldn't have it any other way, though.


----------



## Profpointy (21 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Timmythecat had to got to the vets today. I regret to say that he didn’t come home. The Fragrant MrsP and I are distraught.



Very sad news,
I'm so sorry


----------



## Profpointy (21 Jun 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Very sad news,
> I'm so sorry



I should add I know you did what was right for him however hard


----------



## Willd (22 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Awww. That brought back great memories of my lovely, but departed Springador Millie. Perhaps a tiny bit less white markings than yours. Real characters aren't they!


He's been our first dog and is fantastic with the kids and other dogs. We have rabbits too and although I wouldn't exactly trust him with them in a room alone, he's not touched them yet.

I still need to get a picture of him "waiting" for his food, as he jumps off the ground by at least a foot.

Definitely a mini Labrador on speed


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

If you want "boingy" dogs, then a friend's miniature schnauzers take the biscuit.

I swear her two are made of rubber and springs...


----------



## Notafettler (24 Jun 2020)

Oops. Her freezer is already half full. I think I may have ordered to much


----------



## Notafettler (24 Jun 2020)

16 kilos of chicken necks. Half in my freezer half in hers


----------



## Notafettler (24 Jun 2020)

10kilos of beef ribs. Both from "they love it"


----------



## Notafettler (24 Jun 2020)

And finally a half price first purchase from "Bella and & Duke" must be the name of there dogs. 4 deep of mixed meals.


----------



## Notafettler (24 Jun 2020)

Oops forgot a free gift from they love it. 
Guess?


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Oops forgot a free gift from they love it.
> Guess?
> View attachment 532123


Antler of some description.


----------



## Notafettler (24 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Antler of some description.


Spoilsport!
It appears dogs like chewing on them. She doesn't seem that bothered about it unless I go near it. Then she will pick it up and bugger of with it.


----------



## Vantage (26 Jun 2020)

She's no good at hide and seek.


----------



## Notafettler (30 Jun 2020)

Notafettler said:


> One day she will be both dry and clean
> View attachment 528537
> 
> View attachment 528539





carlosfandangus said:


> I doubt it very much



Dry and clean...matter of opinion


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

Nor is Harry-cat...Peekaboo


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Nor is Harry-cat...Peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 533341


I should watch him Vickster, it looks like he's hatching a cunning plan.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I should watch him Vickster, it looks like he's hatching a cunning plan.


Always!!

He was very helpful earlier too when I was trying to work!


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Always!!
> 
> He was very helpful earlier too when I was trying to work!


Kizzy always 'helps' whenever I try to do anything.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2020)

Heh, I'm currently being ably supervised by both Poppy and Lexi...


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)




----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2020)

Spoilt cats are getting a cat run extension.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2020)

Progress.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Progress.
> View attachment 533922


Old Greenhouse frame ?


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Old Greenhouse frame ?



No it's actually a purpose made animal enclosure. Was £230 which was cheaper than I could have bought wood for. It's actually sold as a chicken run - it's 2m x 3m and 2m tall. We've dropped it onto unused land at the back of our garden, and it's just visible above our fence (the fence is only 3ft high) - there is netting along the back of the fence as part of the cat run. You can just see the field in the top corner, but there is about 50 foot of brambles between the field and out fence, so I've cut back the 'flat' section near our house. The rest slopes down to the field. I had to build a base for the enclosure to sit securely on and it also adds a bit of weight to it as the frame is quite lightweight.

The enclosure clips together much like a tent and was done in 30 minutes. The time was fitting all the netting and cable ties (about 500 used). It comes with a tarpaulin roof, which we've decided to only cover 3/4 so we can see what the cat's are upto. The cat's quite like the half roof as they were out there in the rain keeping dry. I fitted a couple of extra cross members on the roof to ensure there was a pitch to the cover, to ensure rain doesn't pool.

Still got a fair amount of spare wood to come up with more climbing and jumping options for the cats.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Always!!
> 
> He was very helpful earlier too when I was trying to work!



That's one of the reason's I'm working from home in the shed - if I was in the conservatory, one of the four young cats would walk over my keyboard.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


>


You wait until he finds the box your chair came in!


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Cats and boxes.

Cats and baskets.

Cats and shopping bags.

Cats and bicycle luggage.

Tell me about it...   

Lexi once threw an almighty strop because I *dared* move the wicker basket she had decided was "hers"


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jul 2020)

Our lurcher is settling in, we'd just gotten him used to us not being home when the lockdown started. It has meant he has built an excellent bond with us, and his off lead behaviour is better. Very quick dog.






He's a jumper mind, the 3ft fence to replace the grass he's torn up on 'zoomies' proves no issue..






He's turning out to be a rather cracking lad.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cats and boxes.
> 
> Cats and baskets.
> 
> ...


Aye, Cinders likes my Trike.


----------



## Ripple (4 Jul 2020)

My uncle's cat. She was a proper mega angry witch when she was young - biting, scratching and urinating in shoes and bags.

She's 19 years old now. All she's got left is angry eyes.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

Ripple said:


> My uncle's cat. She was a proper mega angry witch when she was young - biting, scratching and urinating in shoes and bags.
> 
> She's 19 years old now. All she's got left is angry eyes.
> 
> View attachment 534168


Ginger females are really rare. Gorgeous Cat


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jul 2020)

Aw help! Sam being eaten alive by a plastic hedgehog and Thomas having a game with dad 
(Currently working on a wee doggie brother for the boys) 
May take a while


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Ripple said:


> My uncle's cat. She was a proper mega angry witch when she was young - biting, scratching and urinating in shoes and bags.
> 
> She's 19 years old now. All she's got left is angry eyes.
> 
> View attachment 534168



Aaaaaah, I *adore* girls with 'tude


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2020)

Cleo being athletic


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2020)

My boy Lemmy celebrated his 7th Birthday with a nice rump steak chopped up and mixed in with his food.


----------



## Notafettler (8 Jul 2020)

Seriously I have just mopped the floor






Not going to be hard to find her.





Hiding is not her strong point!


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Jul 2020)

Louis decided he was hungry/starving so got himself a takeaway. 





The chickens are not impressed


----------



## rogerzilla (13 Jul 2020)

We've taken in this stray, who's been hanging around for years and is well-tolerated by Lord Tigs. He looked as if he'd been dragged through a hedge backwards a week ago, but regular food, flea/worm treatment and confinement indoors have put a shine on him. He was chipped and vaccinated on the day we caught him and he gets neutered in a fortnight (along with boosters and an FIV test). He can go out when I'm happy he'll return...maybe a week or two after neutering. Due to his short legs, he has always been called Dumpy.


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Jul 2020)

Our three new boys


----------



## vickster (17 Jul 2020)

Hot flop Harry


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> We've taken in this stray, who's been hanging around for years and is well-tolerated by Lord Tigs. He looked as if he'd been dragged through a hedge backwards a week ago, but regular food, flea/worm treatment and confinement indoors have put a shine on him. He was chipped and vaccinated on the day we caught him and he gets neutered in a fortnight (along with boosters and an FIV test). He can go out when I'm happy he'll return...maybe a week or two after neutering. Due to his short legs, he has always been called Dumpy.



Oh man, he's *gorgeous* 

Give it a month to six weeks before you let him out - it takes that long for the testosterone to work its way out of his system, so he may be inclined to wander and / or look for girls. On the other hand he may not, given the serious upgrade in his lifestyle, but always better to err on the side of caution.

And please give Dumpy a chin tickle from me.


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Jul 2020)

I will. He's coming along well - he now asks for food at regular times. When he shows some kind of affection, like slinking against my legs, I'll consider freeing him.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

A lot of entire male "wanderers", once they've had their pompomectomy, like to live out their life as fat, lazy, sofa-hogging neuters. Food is usually the tipping point.


----------



## simongt (19 Jul 2020)

We'd love to post one of our lot, but try getting ten cats to sit / stand still for long enough to snap the piccy - ! 😸


----------



## newfhouse (19 Jul 2020)

Baking day. Can’t waste raw cake mixture, and it saves on washing up


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Jul 2020)

An afternoon trip to the beach for Cleo and myself


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jul 2020)

Any Hungarian Viszla owners?
Going for it  and have our name on the breeders waiting list.
Hopefully will get our pup this year, if not, then from the January litter around March next year.
Worked hard and came up with a good match for us, hopefully.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Any Hungarian Viszla owners?
> Going for it  and have our name on the breeders waiting list.
> Hopefully will get our pup this year, if not, then from the January litter around March next year.
> Worked hard and came up with a good match for us, hopefully.


One of my favourite breeds. There’s a few in the area now. If I ever get another dog it would definitely be on the possibles.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2020)

Not really mine but this is Buffy a rescue cat who belonged to my son who died. Currently rules the roost at my othe son’s house despite their large dog Stanley.






T






g


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2020)

Sorry about the duplication of a not very good pic but I have no idea how to get rid without causing more confusion.


----------



## Alien8 (31 Jul 2020)

This is what happens when it gets too hot.






P.S. He is actually still alive.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

Alien8 said:


> This is what happens when it gets too hot.
> 
> View attachment 539035
> 
> ...



  

My two have taken up a similar pose on the stone floor in the hallway.


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jul 2020)

Know this pose well


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2020)

Known as a 'Full Kizzy' here


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Here it is known as the "Floppy Poppy" or the "Flopcorn"


----------



## Mrs M (1 Aug 2020)




----------



## Vantage (1 Aug 2020)

Quality control are keeping an eye on my tyre changing skills.


----------



## newfhouse (5 Aug 2020)

Installing a new washing machine this afternoon I wondered what I’d done with the inlet hose. Top of the garden, obviously. I think I’ll use the old one as it’s less likely to leak.


----------



## Vantage (7 Aug 2020)

Pam did have some chocolate cakes. Did. 






Tara's work done for the day I think.


----------



## Son Of Anarchy (7 Aug 2020)

Meet Rocky, patiently waiting for ball to be thrown


----------



## Profpointy (7 Aug 2020)

Vantage said:


> Quality control are keeping an eye on my tyre changing skills.
> 
> View attachment 539343



Judging by the expression, you're not doing a very good job !


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Aug 2020)

Here's my Jackshit(zu) Jake, aka Albert and aka Naughty Boy,having a pint down our local pub earlier this year.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Aug 2020)

Here he is in bed,one lazy day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Aug 2020)

One more of him in the same seat down the pub.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Aug 2020)

"C'mon,let's have some service here"!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Aug 2020)

In the park last November,looking towards the hills near Burnley.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Aug 2020)

Just trying on another harness,but maybe too tropical for Accrington? 🤔


----------



## Mrs M (13 Aug 2020)

Sam having some games outside 
Playing with a feather from one of Mr T’s latest victims


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Sam having some games outside
> Playing with a feather from one of Mr T’s latest victims
> View attachment 541506
> 
> ...



We have a regular visitor to our house that looks the same . Is it a particular breed?


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

midlife said:


> We have a regular visitor to our house that looks the same . Is it a particular breed?



Sam is a very fine example of a tabby domestic shorthair.


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sam is a very fine example of a tabby domestic shorthair.




Thanks .


----------



## Mrs M (14 Aug 2020)

midlife said:


> We have a regular visitor to our house that looks the same . Is it a particular breed?


We’re sure he has some wildcat genes in him due to the markings on his back and his tail shape.
Also his, now, very occasional attack games. Was a wild monster when he was a “teenager”.


----------



## midlife (14 Aug 2020)

Mrs M said:


> We’re sure he has some wildcat genes in him due to the markings on his back and his tail shape.
> Also his, now, very occasional attack games. Was a wild monster when he was a “teenager”.



Our visitor certainly isn't "tame" in the normal sense of the word. She will rub against your leg but any attempt at stroking is met by claws out! Being quite rural we thought she is a farm cat, once appeared with a collar (wasn't going to put my face near to read anything) but that lasted a day and now gone. Can't work out if she looks pregnant?


----------



## xzenonuk (15 Aug 2020)

heres a pic of my sisters ginger cat we are looking after and my black and white one, they are both male and getting along brilliant, they have both lost brothers.


----------



## Notafettler (16 Aug 2020)

Nothing more annoying than a wet dog on MY end of the sofa


----------



## Notafettler (16 Aug 2020)

Better now I can rest my back on her soaking wet behind


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2020)

Notafettler said:


> View attachment 541957
> 
> 
> Nothing more annoying than a wet dog on MY end of the sofa


Nowt so happy as a wet Spaniel


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2020)

Here's our neighbourhood watch. That's an ice cold handkerchief on his head keeping him cool when it was 36 degrees last week.


----------



## Juliansou (18 Aug 2020)

Who says dogs and elephants don’t mix?!


----------



## Notafettler (18 Aug 2020)

Back to wet and... a touch dirty. Smells a bit minging as well


----------



## xzenonuk (19 Aug 2020)

Juliansou said:


> Who says dogs and elephants don’t mix?!
> View attachment 542331



aww that is so adorable


----------



## Kryton521 (22 Aug 2020)

"Pink", 14 weeks old and a loving delightful kitten, full of spirit and wild adventure. Trying to teach her to stay away from the "main" road.


----------



## Solocle (22 Aug 2020)

Daisy, she's 10 now.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> View attachment 543131
> 
> 
> "Pink", 14 weeks old and a loving delightful kitten, full of spirit and wild adventure. Trying to teach her to stay away from the "main" road.



Awh, she's lovely 

Though she's a bit too young to be let outside, to be fair, especially if she isn't neutered. Females can start calling from four months of age, so really, she should be kept indoors until she's neutered. Check with your vet to see if they'll do early neuter, as once it's done, it's a real weight off your mind.

Do give the wee toot a big cuddle from me.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2020)

Solocle said:


> View attachment 543136
> 
> View attachment 543133
> 
> ...



isn't she just *gorgeous* 

Please give her a headrub and chin tickles from me xxx


----------



## newfhouse (24 Aug 2020)

Finn has the devil in him again...


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2020)

Here's his Lordship,back in March,being fitted for a Barbour coat.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2020)




----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2020)

Up the local park yesterday,being fussed over by a friend of mine.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2020)

Wearing his chav outfit in the pub,one cold day last November.


----------



## Salar (25 Aug 2020)

You spoil him Accy


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2020)

Last one for the time being. On,not under the table last Christmas Day,down my local pub,with a couple of fans of his.


----------



## gavroche (27 Aug 2020)

Molly having a rest.


----------



## Notafettler (29 Aug 2020)

As if I was going to pinch a cob. I gave her the cob after I had finished removing the corn. She went in the sitting room and started eating it, when I walked in she got in her bed and decided to protect a cob.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Sep 2020)

Our “little sweet pea” (sometimes)!
Lying in the sweet peas


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2020)

Jake photographed yesterday,cooling his tail off in his water. It's the first time i've seen him do it. I don't think he really meant to do it,but i grabbed my phone/camera and luckily took the pic' a second before he took his tail out the water.


----------



## Vantage (5 Sep 2020)

Go on Tara, give us a smile!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Sep 2020)

On Thursday Cleo started to be sick.
eventually it got worse so we took her to the vet hospital.
They gave her an anti sickness jab and some other bits and bobs.
She was still being sick the following day...

Back to the vets. This time it was an Xray.

A corn cob stuck in her pipes.

part of me thinks they should have xrayed her first, but there you go.
She is home, starting to eat and is on the mend thankfully.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Sep 2020)

Should have posted this a while ago. Idris out enjoying a local walk:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2020)

The creature emerges:


----------



## gavroche (19 Sep 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> On Thursday Cleo started to be sick.
> eventually it got worse so we took her to the vet hospital.
> They gave her an anti sickness jab and some other bits and bobs.
> She was still being sick the following day...
> ...


Glad it has been sorted positively. Wish you a healthy life Cleo.


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Sep 2020)

Orla having fun at agility training.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Glad it has been sorted positively. Wish you a healthy life Cleo.



2 weeks later, its like it never happened!


----------



## Mrs M (20 Sep 2020)

Penny the spider enjoying a little piece of cat food.
Put it in her web with a pair of tweezers, scared me how fast she moved and pounced on it 
She’s built a web between our decking and a wee palm tree, been here for weeks.
Getting fatter so maybe some baby spiders on the way


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Sep 2020)

My mutt Jake yesterday before and after his haircut. He put the brakes on as we entered the place. He just does not like going,though the last one i used to take him to,he loved the place! Anyway,after his traumatic experience i bought him a new harness and lead (though sadly i took the pic' without the lead).


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2020)

Here he is the day before his haircut,trying out the new harness.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2020)

Sprawled out in his bed after his traumatic haircut experience and a trip down the local pub for a half.


----------



## Vantage (30 Sep 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Penny the spider enjoying a little piece of cat food.
> Put it in her web with a pair of tweezers, scared me how fast she moved and pounced on it
> She’s built a web between our decking and a wee palm tree, been here for weeks.
> Getting fatter so maybe some baby spiders on the way
> View attachment 548245



That thing needs to be stamped on!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2020)

Jake in the shelter up the local park this afternoon,waiting for the rain to stop.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2020)

Jake about 10 minutes ago at the top of the stairs,after his walk.


----------



## Notafettler (3 Oct 2020)

She will climb the fence AGAIN trying to get at the pigeon in the tree. NO consideration for my sage plant.


----------



## gmclean (3 Oct 2020)

Meet Dave (the black guy on the left), and Sasha (the brindle queen on the right). Utter bandits, I could not love them any more than I do!


----------



## raleighnut (4 Oct 2020)

gmclean said:


> Meet Dave (the black guy on the left), and Sasha (the brindle queen on the right). Utter bandits, I could not love them any more than I do!
> 
> 
> View attachment 550484
> ...


Yep 'Staffies' are OK but i'd sooner have my old GSD Sabor.




He was a laddo, my 'bessie mate'


----------



## gmclean (4 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep 'Staffies' are OK but i'd sooner have my old GSD Sabor.
> View attachment 550559
> 
> He was a laddo, my 'bessie mate'
> View attachment 550560


Lovely looking dog (weird flex but sure!).


----------



## Notafettler (4 Oct 2020)




----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Oct 2020)

Taken about 15 minutes ago. Jake had smoked mackerel and garden peas for his supper,then slept it off. He woke up and decided to beg a bit of cheese off my cheese butty.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Oct 2020)

Bit chilly and breezy today so boys stayed in the NY loft apartment, very unusual for Sam, he’s usually away all day after breakfast and cuddles 
Thomas did venture out temporarily to lie on a sunny spot on the bed


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Oct 2020)

Harry, coming up 13.... top dog!


----------



## newfhouse (11 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Harry, coming up 13.... top dog!
> View attachment 551821


What a handsome boy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Oct 2020)

Me with my two Jack Russells in July 1996. Jessie's the one in the bottom of the picture,while the tiny pup is Jody. Jessie lived till 10,while Jody made 16.5 years,going to that big kennel in the sky 8 years ago. I miss them both and have happy sometimes sad memories of both of them.






Jessie cost a tenner. She was advertised in the local paper. Jody cost a fiver. I was out working as a postman one day when i saw an advert in a window saying 'Jack Russell pups for sale £20'. I asked about the pups and was told they were five pounds,not 20,but the seller said he wanted to make sure they'd be going to good homes and he thought if someone was willing to spend 20 quid on a JR,then they were ok. 20 pounds isn't much these days,especially for a dog. To this day i still say they were the best tenner and the best fiver i ever spent!

The former Mrs Accy dropped some old pics of me and my dogs off the other day. I'll be posting more along the way.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (13 Oct 2020)

My daughter's Labradoodle, Alfie chilling out totally. He can be a total live-wire. He's just totally taken over and now sleeps on my bed. Lovely dog, soft as sh1t, but barks at almost any dog when he's on the lead and people sometimes give me dirty looks. I think it's a poodle thing. Wouldn't hurt anything..


----------



## Moon bunny (14 Oct 2020)

Tommy, one of the cats we rescued when both his people went into hospital:


----------



## Moon bunny (14 Oct 2020)

The robin that visits me:


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> Tommy, one of the cats we rescued when both his people went into hospital:
> View attachment 552369



Ah, I love blues and blue & whites...  But then I'm rather biased. 

Give him a squooshy hug from me. Just because he's *gorgeous*


----------



## Sniper68 (18 Oct 2020)

Jura,3,our Cocker Spaniel


----------



## Vantage (23 Oct 2020)

Tara being Tara again. Big soft wuss.


----------



## Vantage (23 Oct 2020)

And I've just realised, it's Tara's 4th birthday today! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PUMPKIN!


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

Happy woofday sweetpea! xxx


----------



## Mrs M (24 Oct 2020)

Vantage said:


> And I've just realised, it's Tara's 4th birthday today!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PUMPKIN!
> 
> View attachment 554167


Belated happy birthday!

xx


----------



## si_c (25 Oct 2020)

Here's Cat she's six kilos of hostility and disdain.

It's also the first time I've seen her on the dining room table for a few years, normally she prefers the floor.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2020)

si_c said:


> Here's Cat she's six kilos of hostility and distain.
> 
> It's also the first time I've seen her on the dining room table for a few years, normally she prefers the floor.
> View attachment 554385


Looks like a female version of my 'Fluff'


----------



## si_c (25 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Looks like a female version of my 'Fluff'
> 
> View attachment 554405


She's pretty much cookie cutter tuxedo-cat. She'll actually let you stroke her now she's getting older (she's 11), but only if she's asleep and only if you only stroke her head 

I do love a black and white cat though .


----------



## Chris S (25 Oct 2020)

si_c said:


> Here's Cat she's six kilos of hostility and distain.
> 
> It's also the first time I've seen her on the dining room table for a few years, normally she prefers the floor.
> View attachment 554385


That's heavier than some bikes


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

si_c said:


> She's pretty much cookie cutter tuxedo-cat. She'll actually let you stroke her now she's getting older (she's 11), but only if she's asleep and only if you only stroke her head
> 
> I do love a black and white cat though .



Otherwise you kind of get shredded, huh?


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2020)




----------



## Moon bunny (27 Oct 2020)

That reminds me, I must buy some walnuts.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Oct 2020)

Someone trapped himself in the kitchen!
Help, let me out


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Oh Sam, you little tinker...


----------



## Proto (30 Oct 2020)

She gets too hot so ends up here .......


----------



## Vantage (30 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> View attachment 554628



Must be related to Tara.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Nov 2020)

Let’s go to Mothecombe beach....


----------



## Cathryn (4 Nov 2020)

So this is the love of my life! We found him in a San Francisco shelter and it was love at first sight! Ten years and £3000 later, he now is enjoying his retirement in Wiltshire. He only has eyes for me and I adore him. This is Charles Philip Arthur George.


----------



## Cathryn (4 Nov 2020)

And this is our lovely Shadow Squeaky. It’s hard to get a good photo of a black cat but he’s very handsome with wonderful green eyes! He’s the friendliest cat I’ve ever had...both with people and other cats! He has a best friend who lives three doors down and they literally call for each other and play in the gardens.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

Aaaah, Charles and Squeaky are just *gorgeous* @Cathryn


----------



## Cathryn (4 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Aaaah, Charles and Squeaky are just *gorgeous* @Cathryn



Thanks!!


----------



## Mr Whyte (5 Nov 2020)

WHO are YOU calling Shorty..lol


----------



## Globalti (6 Nov 2020)

I'm depressed as well.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> I'm depressed as well.
> 
> View attachment 556613



Then cuddle that gorgeous girl xxx  She's beautiful


----------



## Globalti (6 Nov 2020)

She just bites us. She's a bored depressed cat, it's why she hides under the blanket all day.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2020)

Globalti said:


> She just bites us. She's a bored depressed cat, it's why she hides under the blanket all day.



Ouch! I have a biter too... Madam Lexi bites... just because... 

If she's bored (I'm assuming that's because she's being kept indoors while the build is going on) then why don't you do a few simple things... Cardboard boxes can be turned into an activity centre, put dry food or treats in a puzzle feeder or even in balls of crinkled paper and scatter them around the house. Catnip toys are always good (the Yeeeowww ones from Crystal Clear are always a hit), and a teaser or feather tickler is guaranteed fun - for cat as well as human.


----------



## Globalti (6 Nov 2020)

Yes we are in temporary accommodation (see my previous posts ad nauseam) and we don't want her going out because there's no patio door or place where we can see her waiting to come back in. Mrs Gti is also worried that she might get used to this place and head over here once we've moved house. Both silly reasons I know and she's putting on weight and getting even more unbalanced than me.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2020)

Hmmm, could be worse. When Poppy is bored, she swings from the curtains, knocks ornaments onto the floor, kills all the rugs and piddles in the plant pots.

And yes, she is a tortie.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Nov 2020)

A walk with Bo this morning


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, could be worse. When Poppy is bored, she swings from the curtains, knocks ornaments onto the floor, kills all the rugs and piddles in the plant pots.
> 
> And yes, she is a tortie.


Molly can open the kitchen drawers. She hooks her front claws in then lifts her back legs up and pushes until the drawer comes out. Just had a soft specs case brought through.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly can open the kitchen drawers. She hooks her front claws in then lifts her back legs up and pushes until the drawer comes out. Just had a soft specs case brought through.



Yebbut that's Siamese for you...  They're smart little so-and-sos - and brilliant conversationalists.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Nov 2020)

As if our wee boys aren’t enough!
Still waiting patiently for a Hungarian Viszla puppy.
What are we doing?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2020)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 556775
> 
> 
> As if our wee boys aren’t enough!
> ...


There’s a gorgeous youngster not far from here, but not impressed with the owner. It seems to escape regularly and runs around the streets. I fear the day it gets hit by a car


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly can open the kitchen drawers. She hooks her front claws in then lifts her back legs up and pushes until the drawer comes out. Just had a soft specs case brought through.


My mate Geoff's cat could open doors by jumping up and swinging on the handles.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> My mate Geoff's cat could open doors by jumping up and swinging on the handles.


Our wee Sam tried that at the front door but it was locked 
Just chapped the letter box instead


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

A friend of mine had to change all the door handles and locks in his flat after his Siamese figured out how to open them...


----------



## Mrs M (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There’s a gorgeous youngster not far from here, but not impressed with the owner. It seems to escape regularly and runs around the streets. I fear the day it gets hit by a car


I saw our neighbours gorgeous Spaniel going walkabout up the street earlier.
Haven’t seen him for ages, though they’d given him up.
Never see them walking him, see the kids setting off for school with mum, no doggie.
He would love the wee walk to school and all the attention.
Never spoke to him before but called him over, he came straight across and ran along side me until we got to his home.
Owner appeared and said it’s the 2nd time this week he’s escaped.
I commented what a lovely, well trained dog he was, she said maybe for other people.
Wonder why?


----------



## Profpointy (7 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> My mate Geoff's cat could open doors by jumping up and swinging on the handles.



My uncle's cats could do that. They worked as a double act on inwardly opening doors:'one would leap for the handle and the other would use her claws to try and pull the door itself.

We've knobs in our house, so even our clever cat can't manage those.

On a related note my ex's horse could undo the bolt on his stable door. They'd found him wandering round the yard a couple of times until they twigged it wasn't the stable staff being careless. as they spotted the already escaped horse trying to let one of his pals out as well


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

A cat has a brain the size of a walnut.

But it's definitely a case of quality over quantity. Mostly.

I've had the pleasure of being owned by a cat so dim that he'd dig a hole to poop, not move, poop, then fill up the hole he'd dug, and then, only then, did he realize he actually had to cover the poop as well. It always seemed to surprise him that there was this pile of poop there...


----------



## Zimbob (7 Nov 2020)

Bod the kitten working out the kinks with a spot of foam-rollering after a hard day of antics :







His Mum, Mila looks a trifle sceptical :


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

Ah, another blue & white


----------



## Paulus (8 Nov 2020)

This afternoon in the grounds of Brocket Hall. My 9 year old Red Border Collie, Millie.


----------



## Notafettler (9 Nov 2020)

Mrs M said:


> I saw our neighbours gorgeous Spaniel going walkabout up the street earlier.
> Haven’t seen him for ages, though they’d given him up.
> Never see them walking him, see the kids setting off for school with mum, no doggie.
> He would love the wee walk to school and all the attention.
> ...



Some people are to stupid/cruel not to know that what they are doing is cruel. Not exercising a Springer is the epitome of cruelty.




Okay not everyone can give a dog a nice walk in the countryside but there is always parks etc.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2020)

Hah, that photo is like a canine version of "spot the ball"  I had to really look! 

Fortunately cats are (mostly) self-exercising.


----------



## Notafettler (9 Nov 2020)

It's in her mouth it's a game dog dummy


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Nov 2020)

My mutt Jake this afternoon.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Nov 2020)




----------



## Mrs M (10 Nov 2020)

Our wee Viszla puppy has been born 
So exited to meet him and bring him home


----------



## Mrs M (10 Nov 2020)

Just before Christmas, there goes the tree!


----------



## Cathryn (10 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> This afternoon in the grounds of Brocket Hall. My 9 year old Red Border Collie, Millie.
> View attachment 557126
> 
> 
> View attachment 557127



Oh Milly is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2020)

When you go to the supermarket to buy poppadoms.

For your cat.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Nov 2020)

Start of our shopping for the wee man  Lots more to do
Collecting our Hungarian Viszla, baby Finn weekend before Christmas.
Excited but a bit apprehensive


----------



## straas (13 Nov 2020)

kong do some brilliant rubber orange and blue balls - great bounce on them and don't carry water like tennis balls do.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Nov 2020)

straas said:


> kong do some brilliant rubber orange and blue balls - great bounce on them and don't carry water like tennis balls do.


Thank you, will add to the list


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2020)

Tesco sell this rubber pig that oinks. Bought one for a friend's miniature schnauzers, and it's their favourite toy! It goes everywhere they go, although Linda curses me whenever she's woken up at stupid o'clock in the morning when Tristan wakes her up by chewing on it...


----------



## Mrs M (13 Nov 2020)

Thomas has taken a fancy to the duck, squeaky toy, ran past his food to see what the noise was, wide eyed and very interested.
Have had to hide it, hope sharing toys and play time will bring all the boys together


----------



## Bonefish Blues (13 Nov 2020)

Dexter & Sam. Lhasa Apsos. They have a lot of doganality.


----------



## newfhouse (13 Nov 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Start of our shopping for the wee man  Lots more to do
> Collecting our Hungarian Viszla, baby Finn weekend before Christmas.
> Excited but a bit apprehensive
> View attachment 557979


My Finn thinks it’s a good choice of name and recommends this type of toy.


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Nov 2020)

It’s Louis’ 13th birthday today, can’t believe how quick that’s gone.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Nov 2020)

Thomas and his favourite thing, a shoe box


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Thomas and his favourite thing, a shoe box
> View attachment 558683
> 
> 
> View attachment 558684



And did his mummy get new shoes to go with that lovely box?


----------



## Mrs M (17 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> And did his mummy get new shoes to go with that lovely box?


No Dad’s new golf shoes,lol


----------



## Mrs M (18 Nov 2020)

Sam with Tom’s shoe box and toy rat, also Finn’s Kong tennis ball (wee man not even arrived yet and cats taking his toys)!


----------



## Mrs M (18 Nov 2020)

Thomas is intrigued with the programme about puppies


----------



## Notafettler (18 Nov 2020)

Normally I can tell when she is about to roll in something disgusting but she managed to do it twice today without me spotting her till it was to late.





Dirty dirty bugger. Her back is covered as well And she still wants me to scratch her belly.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Nov 2020)

Me and my new girl, Dilys.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 559224
> 
> 
> Me and my new girl, Dilys.


A wee beauty, congratulations


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Nov 2020)




----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2020)

Heres the cat hogging the dogs bed. The dog is too much if a woos to ask her to move, so he's on my bed!


----------



## Notafettler (21 Nov 2020)

Never happy when the ducks fly off before she can catch them.


----------



## Notafettler (21 Nov 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 559224
> 
> 
> Me and my new girl, Dilys.
> ...


----------



## Willd (21 Nov 2020)

You've been on that stupid metal thing again haven't you, before taking me a walk


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Nov 2020)

Already have an elderly gentleman


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Heres the cat hogging the dogs bed. The dog is too much if a woos to ask her to move, so he's on my bed!
> 
> View attachment 559289



That's the natural order of things. 

Unless the dog in question is a miniature schnauzer, and in that case, it thinks it *IS* a cat.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's the natural order of things.
> 
> Unless the dog in question is a miniature schnauzer, and in that case, it thinks it *IS* a cat.


Many years ago we'd gone round to my fiances's best mate's house and there was a big Wicker basket in the Kitchen of the Farmhouse with 4 or 5 Cats* in it all asleep when the Postmen knocked the door, this prompted a Cat 'volcano' as Sabre the Staffy emeged from underneath to start barking at the door. Mind you Sabre was a bit of a legend, another mate lived in one of the cottages about 1/4 of a mile down the lane and the Dog used to visit a couple of times a week but the thing is he didn't care about anything else on the lane, many times he be in the middle of the track with a Tractor behind him and he wouldn't shift and just carried on...............no amount of beeping the hooter disturbed Sabre he just carried on forcing them to drive at walking pace behind him. 

* they had about 40 Cats lived at the Farm, some feral and some friendly.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Many years ago we'd gone round to my fiances's best mate's house and there was a big Wicker basket in the Kitchen of the Farmhouse with 4 or 5 Cats* in it all asleep when the Postmen knocked the door, this prompted a Cat 'volcano' as Sabre the Staffy emeged from underneath to start barking at the door. Mind you Sabre was a bit of a legend, another mate lived in one of the cottages about 1/4 of a mile down the lane and the Dog used to visit a couple of times a week but the thing is he didn't care about anything else on the lane, many times he be in the middle of the track with a Tractor behind him and he wouldn't shift and just carried on...............no amount of beeping the hooter disturbed Sabre he just carried on forcing them to drive at walking pace behind him.
> 
> * they had about 40 Cats lived at the Farm, some feral and some friendly.



Now that's cool


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

Willd said:


> You've been on that stupid metal thing again haven't you, before taking me a walk
> 
> View attachment 559335


Lab/Springer by any chance? Very similar to my sadly departed Millie dog.


----------



## Willd (22 Nov 2020)

Yes, his dad was a big black Lab and his mum an English Springer. 
He's quite happy today as he's already been on a walk and is about to go on another one


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

Willd said:


> Yes, his dad was a big black Lab and his mum an English Springer.
> He's quite happy today as he's already been on a walk and is about to go on another one


This was Millie.
Bit smaller being a bitch.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Nov 2020)

Not sure why I need to add another dog to this rabble


----------



## Mrs M (27 Nov 2020)

Thomas is loving all the deliveries for the puppy and the boxes


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Nov 2020)

Harry is the winner!





Meanwhile, young Dilys is developing a worrying bad attitude...


----------



## Mrs M (28 Nov 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Harry is the winner!
> View attachment 560632
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely action shot of Harry


----------



## rockyroller (29 Nov 2020)

out of the 3 sibling, Maine Coon cats we have, Stormy, the black one, is the most difficult to photo. but we get lucky from time to time











we usually save the chipmunks, not sure about this one. at least he didn't bring it into the house. they like to do that & bring them, alive, upstairs into our bedrooms. yeah that's fun catching them! not!


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> out of the 3 sibling, Maine Coon cats we have, Stormy, the black one, is the most difficult to photo. but we get lucky from time to time
> 
> View attachment 560734
> 
> ...



Ah, clever Stormy!!! 

And oh yes, tell me about the Mexican standoffs... 






Thats Poppy (tortie) and Lexi (blue & white) and some snacks-on-legs that got away...


----------



## Mrs M (29 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> out of the 3 sibling, Maine Coon cats we have, Stormy, the black one, is the most difficult to photo. but we get lucky from time to time
> 
> View attachment 560734
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Stormy 
Not much fun here either trying to catch mice scurrying about the bedroom at 3am, courtesy of Thomas


----------



## rockyroller (29 Nov 2020)

Cheers! to both of you. with cats, one also gets their special perks


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> Cheers! to both of you. with cats, one also gets their special perks



Ah, tell me about it... They're unique individuals with their own quirks and neuroses. Wouldn't swap the girls for anything in the world.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Nov 2020)

yup love them. these 3 aren't cuddly lap cats, unfortunately. but they have their moments of entertainment. this is Vic (aka VicVic, Vicky, Victoria or originaly Victory) the girl of the house. the boys give her a wide berth


----------



## rockyroller (30 Nov 2020)

lest I leave out, Master Recon Gunnery Sergeant Reggie, he's a bit of a wild card


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

Wow!!! Stunning cats @rockyroller   

I handle Maine Coons on the show bench, either as a judge or steward, but your three are just what I'd call "proper cats"


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

Hmmm, and my twosome....

Madam Poppy - a typical naughty, toilet-mouthed tortie, with a sweary repertoire and bags of tortietude. Get on the wrong side of her and she'll biff you. She's also very paranoid but likewise incredibly affectionate - she'll sneak up behind you, headbutt you and then dribble in delight. She will steal crisps and cheese, so don't leave either unattended!





Madam Lexi might look cute, but looks can be deceptive. Always wants things her way, and will bite you in order to do so - this includes cat show judges, hence I don't show her anymore. Madam is the mouser par excellence here chez Casa Reynard. She sleeps curled up next to me and her favourite treat is evaporated milk.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Nov 2020)

hehe yours are adorable!

& thank you, they were found under a barn floor & brought in a box to the pet store, the same time I was there for tropical fish food. 3 fluffy balls that I could hold in one arm. the person who found them didn't want them & the pet store didn't want them, so naturally I took them

only the black one dribbles


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> hehe yours are adorable!
> 
> & thank you, they were found under a barn floor & brought in a box to the pet store, the same time I was there for tropical fish food. 3 fluffy balls that I could hold in one arm. the person who found them didn't want them & the pet store didn't want them, so naturally I took them
> 
> only the black one dribbles



Cool 

Rescue cats are the best.  Poppy and Lexi are both rescues (I volunteer for my local branch of Cats Protection). Poppy was an unwanted kitten who was handed in at 8 weeks old because the was too old to sell, and Lexi was one of 42 cats we removed from one house in the nearest town. The conditions in that house were atrocious...


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Poppy was an unwanted kitten who was handed in at 8 weeks old because the was too old to sell


That is quite sad that people no longer want to buy a kitten at 8 weeks? Different from Orientals. Most breeders won't even let you have them until around 12 to 14 weeks!


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That is quite sad that people no longer want to buy a kitten at 8 weeks?  Different from Orientals. Most breeders won't even let you have them until around 12 to 14 weeks!



Most people want non-ped kittens at 6 weeks, which is way too young to be away from mum. Even 8 weeks is too young. Our branch of CP generally doesn't let kittens to go until 12 weeks.

The GCCF recommends a minimum of 13 weeks, but many breeders I know (various breeds, ranging from Selkirk and Nebelungs through to Burmese and Siamese) won't let kittens go until they're neutered, usually at around 15 weeks.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Dec 2020)

Santa came past the house tonight in his sleigh, with all his helpers.
Sam was fascinated and got lots of waves from the snowman and elves!


----------



## Profpointy (4 Dec 2020)

Two more pictures of Higgs


----------



## straas (8 Dec 2020)

Alfie enjoying himself on the beach in Inverary


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2020)

straas said:


> Alfie enjoying himself on the beach in Inverary


not knowledgeable about dogs, but looking at it's profile, looks like a runner!


----------



## straas (9 Dec 2020)

He does like a good run, the local seagulls hate him.


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2020)

Can an animal be any more relaxed...he’s even put the iPad and the remote down


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Can an animal be any more relaxed...he’s even put the iPad and the remote down



Is that gorgeous tummy munchable or what?  But are you at serious risk of getting your face removed should you try?


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Is that gorgeous tummy munchable or what?  But are you at serious risk of getting your face removed should you try?


Nope he’s actually ok with tummy rubs on his own terms.. not sure I’d stick my face there tho


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

vickster said:


> Nope he’s actually ok with tummy rubs on his own terms.. not sure I’d stick my face there tho



Hmm, the girls do get tummy munches. 

Although Poppy will give me a right old wallop if she's not in the mood...  It's insane how much punch a 5kg tortie can pack!


----------



## Notafettler (13 Dec 2020)

First shoot of the season may get one more in. Dog knackered. Go the 10 miles there on the electric bike with dog in her trailer. Wrappered her in towel for the journey home. Had 17 pheasant to bring home. Had to pack some around her. Kept her warm. Both of us very tired. For a change she didn't bother me all night. Well not quite, still wanted to go out to sniff around the garden and listen to the night sounds but other than that no bother.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Dec 2020)

Not really ours as yet, we take him home on the 29th of December, Bobbie Bear Batman WIlliams! He’s such a cutie😍


----------



## Owsh (15 Dec 2020)

I think something's wrong with my Garmin...


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2020)

Owsh said:


> I think something's wrong with my Garmin...



That's not a Garmin... That's a Cat Nav!


----------



## Owsh (15 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's not a Garmin... That's a Cat Nav!


How did I miss that one!


----------



## Moon bunny (16 Dec 2020)

Orlando the rescued spaniel


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

can't keep this one inside. where's those chipmonks?


----------



## Profpointy (17 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> can't keep this one inside. where's those chipmonks?
> 
> View attachment 563757
> 
> ...



Is he a Maine Coon ? We had 'coons back in the day, and they really were wonderfull cats.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Dec 2020)

Robbie the rescue Terrier (JRT-Border cross) - I've posted his pic before, but today's his 5th birthday so here he is again!


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> can't keep this one inside. where's those chipmonks?
> 
> View attachment 563757
> 
> ...



That's one very floofy pair of pantaloons!  Or breeches if I was to use the correct cat fancy terminology. But then I'm a household pet judge, and to hell with the correct terminology.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's one very floofy pair of pantaloons!  Or breeches if I was to use the correct cat fancy terminology. But then I'm a household pet judge, and to hell with the correct terminology.


lol, yeah that was a funny pic. I almost captioned it "only the girl has b*lls enough to go outside"


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Is he a Maine Coon ? We had 'coons back in the day, and they really were wonderfull cats.


yes, as far as we can tell. we have 3 siblings


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> yes, as far as we can tell. we have 3 siblings



Hmm, unless they've got papers, then realistically, they are Domestic Longhairs, but you can see where a show bench MC gets its looks from in terms of coat and square build.  The breed was developed from farm cats, so... 

Coonies are lovely cats though.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, unless they've got papers, then realistically, they are Domestic Longhairs, but you can see where a show bench MC gets its looks from in terms of coat and square build.  The breed was developed from farm cats, so...
> Coonies are lovely cats though.


they certainly don't have "papers" ours were found under a farm barn floor, so they're kinda feral. they're not lap cats


----------



## Mrs M (17 Dec 2020)

Permission given to collect the wee man today instead of Saturday, we will be in tier 3 from tomorrow so no go for the weekend.
What a wee star!
On the 3 hour journey home, slept mostly and played with some toys.
Had some food and water and 2 successful potty breaks in the garden.
Collar and lead on for 1st time with no protest at all 
Spied on by the cats.
Hissed at and had his first right hook from Thomas.
Loves his new bed and woke up in his crate quite happy with it.
We are in love 
Small name update, agreed on Finn but when we met him both confessed not for him, so, 
Introducing Oscar


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> they certainly don't have "papers" ours were found under a farm barn floor, so they're kinda feral. they're not lap cats



Ah, proper farm cats then.  I started off on the slippery slope to cat slavedom with one of those...


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Dec 2020)

I’m getting excited, I pick up Dilys tomorrow!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Dec 2020)

And here she is. Young Dilys has settled in well.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Dec 2020)

View: https://www.instagram.com/p/CI-lSmJJGX3/?igshid=1nce2z2qopnym


The above is a little clip of her playing


----------



## Mrs M (19 Dec 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> And here she is. Young Dilys has settled in well.
> View attachment 564024
> 
> 
> ...


Adorable, good luck


----------



## Mrs M (19 Dec 2020)

Lovely to have a new puppy 
However, we think Oscar is actually a Tasmanian Devil 
Zooms around all over the place launching shark attacks, taking shoes prisoner, loves his playtime and cuddles.
Cats are very interested and love watching him, have also approached him but being very cautious in case any of them feel uncomfortable or get a fright.


----------



## Notafettler (20 Dec 2020)

Not guilty I would never do that to her


----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2020)

New handlebars


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2020)

Stormy after rolling around in catnip 






the 3 siblings, way back when ...


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

Oh Stormy, you daft wee toot!


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2020)

Dilys enjoying the weather


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Dec 2020)




----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2020)




----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Dec 2020)




----------



## Mrs M (26 Dec 2020)

Poor wee Oscar has a wee gut problem.
Two visits to the vet, three lots of medicine and chicken and rice diet.
Fingers crossed should do the trick.
Vizslas described as Velcro dogs as never want to leave your side, wee man happy in the laundry basket when I was cooking then relaxing after dinner


----------



## gavroche (28 Dec 2020)

It's a hard life being a dog.


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Dec 2020)

New puppy day!
Bobbie Bear Batman (just Bobbie really!)
8 weeks old the cutest little Old English Sheepdog.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Dec 2020)

Bobbie did his first poop outside at 2.30am. Proud of him!


----------



## iandg (31 Dec 2020)

I went for a walk up a local hill today


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2020)

Dilys and Harry this evening. One is 10 weeks old, the other is coming up 13. Cleo is sulking at the back for not having the official team kit!







People keep asking if they’re father and daughter. They’re not.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jan 2021)

After almost 3 hours non stop everything Oscar is finally tired!
He’s fighting it


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

Mrs M said:


> After almost 3 hours non stop everything Oscar is finally tired!
> He’s fighting it


Awwww.......he's gorgeous. Haven't had a dog for 4 years now and as long as I can still cycle reasonable distances I don't want one just now, but when I start to find long cycles too much and would rather walk, maybe then. A Vizsla would be very high on my possibles.


----------



## Colin Grigson (1 Jan 2021)

’Patch’


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jan 2021)

Ready for a haircut wouldn't you say? These were taken up the local park this afternoon.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jan 2021)

Spot the cat....


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2021)

Data in Star Trek had a cat called "Spot".


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 Jan 2021)

Digger enjoying a treat 😍


----------



## dwk789 (4 Jan 2021)

An unusual pet. We have dogs but we also have 'Pervis',

View attachment 567207


Also in her Christmas grotto,

View attachment 567209


View attachment 567207


View attachment 567209


View attachment 567207


View attachment 567209


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Jan 2021)

@dwk789 don't seem to be able to view those pics? Is she a wild rat? 😍


----------



## Mrs M (4 Jan 2021)

Oscar’s humans finally got it today.
Praise him for good behaviour, chewing his antler and toys on the sofa instead of biting mum and dad!
All of us happier today.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jan 2021)

Dilys and Cleo having a riot


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

That tug-of-war looks really serious...


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That tug-of-war looks really serious...


Nah you can see the Springer is posing, look at her eye in the 3rd picture she's wondering if it looks real enough for the Cameras.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Nah you can see the Springer is posing, look at her eye in the 3rd picture she's wondering if it looks real enough for the Cameras.


Image is paramount to young Dilys!


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jan 2021)

A wee “paws” from biting attack!
Size of those paws!!!!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2021)

Mrs M said:


> A wee “paws” from biting attack!
> Size of those paws!!!!



Still got a fair bit of growing to do then...  As evidenced by the fact that not only are his shoes far too big, so is his coat.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Still got a fair bit of growing to do then...  As evidenced by the fact that not only are his shoes far too big, so is his coat.


Yep....he has a fair few wrinkles to fill doesn’t he!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep....he has a fair few wrinkles to fill doesn’t he!



Bless him, he does. 

He'd be fine - if he was a Shar-pei...


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bless him, he does.
> 
> He'd be fine - if he was a Shar-pei...


More like Tasmanian devil


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Jan 2021)

Bobbie is 9 weeks old today!
(8 weeks in the snowy pic)


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jan 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Bobbie is 9 weeks old today!
> (8 weeks in the snowy pic)
> 
> View attachment 567979
> ...


Aw, those wee paws!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2021)

Mrs M said:


> A wee “paws” from biting attack!
> Size of those paws!!!!


My GSD Sabor never lost his 'nibbling' trait, never did it with anyone else but he loved gnawing me gently.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jan 2021)

Dilys has a pedigree name.- Wadham Wanderer. Here she is wandering at Wadham Beach.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

Molly trying for a walk on part for the Vauxhall Corsa advert.


----------



## Profpointy (10 Jan 2021)

Higgs doing her rounds to check the map cupboard for mice.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (10 Jan 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Bobbie is 9 weeks old today!
> (8 weeks in the snowy pic)
> 
> View attachment 567979
> ...



What breed of dog is Bobbie? I was going to guess at an Old English Sheepdog. But I haven't a clue. He looks totally awesome by the way.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Jan 2021)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> What breed of dog is Bobbie? I was going to guess at an Old English Sheepdog. But I haven't a clue. He looks totally awesome by the way.


You get an A*, he is an Old English Sheepdog.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (10 Jan 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> You get an A*, he is an Old English Sheepdog.



Cool, really nice dog man.


----------



## DCLane (11 Jan 2021)

My son whilst on Zwift this evening. The cat likes to sit on the top-tube.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

Mrs M said:


> More like Tasmanian devil


cute, similar ears to the "fisher cat" we saw in our backyard this summer (twice)


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> My son whilst on Zwift this evening. The cat likes to sit on the top-tube.


haha fantastic! an old girl friend once had a cat that liked to go boating with us in their small lake, in the row boat & even the small sunfish sailboat. & when we got close to shore it would jump in & swim the rest of the way


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Bobbie is 9 weeks old today!
> (8 weeks in the snowy pic)


wow, where do the batteries go? adorable!


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jan 2021)

Oscar has discovered the comfort of a human bed!
Hope he goes in his crate tonight.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2021)

Walking the dog yesterday morning. Saw she had something in her mouth but wasn't eating it or chewing it so I didn't call her back. Got in the house before I saw what it was





Spoke to owner of the toddler this morning. Unbelievably he didn't want it back. I mean all it needs is soap and water? Really some people.


----------



## Chris S (12 Jan 2021)

It probably reminds her of being a puppy.


----------



## Notafettler (13 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> It probably reminds her of being a puppy.


She needs to grow up she's 5


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar has discovered the comfort of a human bed!
> Hope he goes in his crate tonight.
> View attachment 568635


Ooooo..........you better nip that in the bud while you have the chance unless you are happy for him to continue using your bed. 

Having being owned by both dogs and cats I don't mind cats in my bed, especially indoor cats but can't say I was too keen on the dog getting up.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooooo..........you better nip that in the bud while you have the chance unless you are happy for him to continue using your bed.
> 
> Having being owned by both dogs and cats I don't mind cats in my bed, especially indoor cats but can't say I was too keen on the dog getting up.


Yes, a one off, in his crate without any issues, thankfully.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Jan 2021)

Action shot!!!!


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2021)

Bobbie is 10 weeks old tomorrow & loves the snow!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Bobbie is 10 weeks old tomorrow & loves the snow!
> View attachment 568817


He has to be one of the cutest puppies ever!


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He has to be one of the cutest puppies ever!


My daughter entered his photo into a cutest puppy competition, he came 3rd!! Bobbie was robbed😡


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> My daughter entered his photo into a cutest puppy competition, he came 3rd!! Bobbie was robbed😡


Well I would love to have seen the others!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jan 2021)

just came across an older photo I like a lot


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Bobbie is 10 weeks old tomorrow & loves the snow!
> View attachment 568817


Super cute!!


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> My daughter entered his photo into a cutest puppy competition, he came 3rd!! Bobbie was robbed😡



Totally robbed!
A fix.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2021)

This pic of Sam won cutest cat, he was!


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2021)

Oscar is also known as Batman!
He has a wee white patch on his chest that reminds us of the Batman symbol


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jan 2021)

So cold that he insisted on wearing his mod parka while out today!!


----------



## Mrs M (15 Jan 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> So cold that he insisted on wearing his mod parka while out today!!
> 
> View attachment 569088
> 
> ...


OMG
How adorable


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2021)

Just been out for a pee before bedtime.


----------



## Colin Grigson (16 Jan 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> So cold that he insisted on wearing his mod parka while out today!!
> 
> View attachment 569088
> 
> ...


Love his parka


----------



## Notafettler (16 Jan 2021)

@Accy cyclist They have fur coats!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2021)

Notafettler said:


> @Accy cyclist *They have fur coats!*


First glance i thought you meant they have fur coats(to buy)here's the link.

If so i might've bought one for him.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jan 2021)




----------



## Paulus (20 Jan 2021)

Here is a picture of Millie on the day we bought her home 9 years ago aged 10 weeks.




And now.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jan 2021)

Harry, our big Tabby doing his meerkat impersonation.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Harry, our big Tabby doing his meerkat impersonation.
> View attachment 569821



Oh man, he's *gorgeous*


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jan 2021)

Young Oscar has had quite a week now he can get out and about!
Been to the beach, Duthie Park and today Hazlehead Park.
Didn’t know they have a huge enclosed field used as a dog park. 
We were too late for the 11am puppy meet and it was a bit quiet but Oscar loved it. Met a few dogs and people (loves saying hello). Off lead for 1st time at 13 weeks today. Had fun but always came back without us even calling him. He’s fast asleep now, hopefully for the afternoon


----------



## slow scot (24 Jan 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Young Oscar has had quite a week now he can get out and about!
> Been to the beach, Duthie Park and today Hazlehead Park.
> Didn’t know they have a huge enclosed field used as a dog park.
> We were too late for the 11am puppy meet and it was a bit quiet but Oscar loved it. Met a few dogs and people (loves saying hello). Off lead for 1st time at 13 weeks today. Had fun but always came back without us even calling him. He’s fast asleep now, hopefully for the afternoon
> ...


I walked past you about 12.30 in the car park behind the cafe!
It was the long lead that drew my attention.


----------



## Joffey (25 Jan 2021)

This is Harry the Chihuahua


----------



## Leedafeeder (26 Jan 2021)

This is Midnight. He is nearly 21 years old.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2021)

Leedafeeder said:


> This is Midnight. He is nearly 21 years old.



What an absolutely gorgeous Senior Kittizen.  Give him a chin tickle from me xxx


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jan 2021)

I cut Jake's face (around the eyes and mouth) and bum hair,after showering him yesterday. How can you cut a dog's bum hair without bathing or showering the dog first?!. Ok,it's not a great cut,but with the grooming places closed (except for 'emergencies' such as badly matted/suffering dogs) it'll have to do and i'm sure he's not bothered as long as he can see. I didn't take any pics of the bum haircut,by the way,but i'm sure you're not bothered about that.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jan 2021)

Wee Oscar (Batman) in the jail!


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jan 2021)

Oscar’s behaviour has vastly improved 
We are understanding each other more each day.
Happy to go into his wee den for a snooze.
Getting into a routine and learning what is expected and acceptable (us too) 
Watched “Dogs behaving (very) badly last night with the naughty Vizsla and got some great information. 
Falling in love with our wee man and looking forward to lots of fun and happy times with him


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jan 2021)

Took Oscar for his wee stroll tonight.
Accompanied by the chief “stalker” (Thomas) and his assistant  (Sam)
Oscar sat at every road and was very well behaved  (for once)


----------



## Mrs M (29 Jan 2021)

Oscar is growing rapidly 
Good diet, loves his boiled chicken and fruit and veg, also has kibble.
Favourite is apples and frozen blueberries (probably a better diet than us! )


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (3 Feb 2021)

Barney (cat) & Alfie chilling.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Feb 2021)

Thomas observing Oscar’s tactics for retrieving the tennis ball 
Spying, I don’t really want it, then grab and run 
Thomas is not fazed at all, hope they will become great friends  (Sam too)


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Feb 2021)

Dumpy the former stray sleeps like this.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Dumpy the former stray sleeps like this.



And he's got a Yeeeeeow catnip rainbow.  Good choice! 

The girls have a cigar, a sardine and a pink fluffy cushion. The latter is the favourite. It's been sucked to perdition and is no longer terribly pink!


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Feb 2021)

He loves that rainbow. It's in a bit of a sorry state but one of his fans (mad cat lady a few doors away, whom he still visits daily) bought him a new one for Christmas.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Feb 2021)

Oscar is enjoying his wee trips to different places each day.
Loves going on his trips in the car and meeting different dogs and people (mostly people) 
Getting into a routine and better behaviour each day!
Still lots of work to do!


----------



## Mrs M (10 Feb 2021)

Love wee Oscar 
In spite of his jumping and biting (working on this) 
His personality is coming out and he makes us laugh 
After meal times and walkies (sits at every road), he has some chill time in his crate with a treat (carrot stick, blueberries, apple, pear, etc.
He rushes ahead to the crate and does a wee cute, excited hop and skip on the way 
Great at settling down in his crate and sleeps all night, (only wakes occasionally with a little whimper when he wants covered up with his blanket).
Has some zoomie time before crate!!!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Feb 2021)

anyone here with advice on trimming cat mats at home, not the things they sleep on, the clumps of hair the cat can't get out themselves. not talking about the easy ones you can pick at & comb out. it seems I let one of ours go too long w/o my attention. I can handle the many little ones, but yikes there are some on the underbelly & even tail that Stormy is not letting me near. the big ones he *will *let me near, are tough nutz to crack!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Feb 2021)

netman said:


> View attachment 493178


reminds me of a roller coaster ride I once took. I knew I was in trouble when they strapped us in & I saw all the bites that had been taken out of the cushion next to my neck & head


----------



## rockyroller (15 Feb 2021)

anybody put their cat on a ZOOM meeting with a human filter & have the cat say: "I'm not a human"?


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2021)

Trouble.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> anyone here with advice on trimming cat mats at home, not the things they sleep on, the clumps of hair the cat can't get out themselves. not talking about the easy ones you can pick at & comb out. it seems I let one of ours go too long w/o my attention. I can handle the many little ones, but yikes there are some on the underbelly & even tail that Stormy is not letting me near. the big ones he *will *let me near, are tough nutz to crack!



Those mats are probably painful, as they pull on the skin, hence the reluctance to let you touch them. It's probably the easiest and least stressful for Stormy and for you to get your vet / vet nurse to tackle that under sedation.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> probably the easiest and least stressful for Stormy and for you to get your vet / vet nurse to tackle that under sedation.


oh sedation, thank you. it might come to that! wow, saw some crazy bad cases on youtube! I love the videos with the mobile cat groomers!


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh sedation, thank you. it might come to that! wow, saw some crazy bad cases on youtube! I love the videos with the mobile cat groomers!



Hopefully you can get it sorted - keeping on top of the grooming for a longhaired cat isn't easy, especially as some cats are prone to getting a bit knotty more easily than others. Armpits and groin are the worst places.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hopefully you can get it sorted - keeping on top of the grooming for a longhaired cat isn't easy, especially as some cats are prone to getting a bit knotty more easily than others. Armpits and groin are the worst places.


thanks. of the three, Stormy is the more reclusive one. the other two have found their ways to get their grooming from us


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Trouble.


gorgeous coat!


----------



## rockyroller (17 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hopefully you can get it sorted - keeping on top of the grooming for a longhaired cat isn't easy, especially as some cats are prone to getting a bit knotty more easily than others. Armpits and groin are the worst places.


booked a pro groomer that's coming to our home in a cpl weeks. just spent 30 minutes on the phone with her. recommended by the vet's office. she only does cats & all her gear is specialized toward cats


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> booked a pro groomer that's coming to our home in a cpl weeks. just spent 30 minutes on the phone with her. recommended by the vet's office. she only does cats & all her gear is specialized toward cats



Fingers crossed she can get it sorted for you 

I have a friend who does that. As well as owning Persians. What she doesn't know about grooming isn't worth knowing about LOL


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (19 Feb 2021)

🙂


----------



## Mrs M (19 Feb 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> 🙂


How cute


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (19 Feb 2021)

After years of Alfie making a mess everywhere when it was raining, I bought a towel/jacket thing for £20. It doesn't matter how dry I thought I'd got him with towels he would always shake in the house, this would put dirty drops over the walls. This thing is brilliant, he wasn't pleased at first but now he doesn't care. He shook twice with this on and it was all contained. Just have to dry his legs and tail with a towel, which is nothing. Left it on for about 45 mins after a serious soaking tonight and he was nearly dry. Going to buy another as I don't have a tumble dryer. Really good for a Labradoodle, I'd imagine for most dogs with long hair or short that will wear it without pulling it off. The best thing I've bought for ages.

Trying it on for a trial run.






Looking a bit annoyed after walk and soaking wet.






Not that bothered now.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Feb 2021)

Not quite 17 weeks and almost as big as dad


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (19 Feb 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Not quite 17 weeks and almost as big as dad
> View attachment 574713



He's gorgeous, is Oscar a Weimaraner?


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Trouble.
> 
> View attachment 574091



Stunning cat


----------



## Mrs M (20 Feb 2021)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> He's gorgeous, is Oscar a Weimaraner?


Hungarian Viszla


----------



## rockyroller (20 Feb 2021)

whelp Daddy survived the in-home pet groomer, pouring shots soon, tho. Stormy had a good time & I think he purred for a while. we may not see him for a cpl days however ... hehe




got a MOUNTAIN of hair off him. included a shoe to show proportion. amazing what she was able to get off him with just a comb. the only time she had to use the electric trimmer was his tail which was badly matted, his hind quarters but only near the tail & as a special treat a "sanitary shave"




the hood was weird but it really helped keep him calm, like blinders on a horse








as a bonus the Groomer left treats for all 3 cats. organic catnip, toy mouse & toy spring




I bought a proper cat comb




no "after" photos of course because he bolted, but this is from a cpl yrs ago I think. he's tough to photo, this is in the early morning during fair weather. she said he has a silky coat


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> whelp Daddy survived the in-home pet groomer, pouring shots soon, tho. Stormy had a good time & I think he purred for a while. we may not see him for a cpl days however ... hehe
> View attachment 574886
> 
> got a MOUNTAIN of hair off him. included a shoe to show proportion. amazing what she was able to get off him with just a comb. the only time she had to use the electric trimmer was his tail which was badly matted, his hind quarters but only near the tail & as a special treat a "sanitary shave"
> ...



Ouf, that is a LOT of hair!!! 

But so glad he's been sorted.  He'll be a lot more comfy though after having those mats removed. And yes, a proper grooming comb is essential, especially with longhaired cats. I have a finer version of the same for the girls. 

And that's lovely of the groomer to bring treats for all of your gang. Bet they're enjoying that.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> He'll be a lot more comfy though after having those mats removedAnd that's lovely of the groomer to bring treats for all of your gang. Bet they're enjoying that


saving the treats for tomorrow morning. just checked on him, he's perfectly fine. she didn't do his face but he looks good anyway





at 1st light, after breakfast, I put out the treats for all 3. they made a nice mess. Wifey will be partially happy about, err NOT. anyway Stormy likes the treats & seems mildly hesitant to let me get close








hoping he'll come up to bed, at night, sometime soon. the other 2 went outside briefly to investigate the newly accesable patio. Stormy decided to stay under the table & chairs INSIDE

EDIT: he came to me Monday morning & let me hold him on my lap briefly. things are looking up ... on to the next challenge ... swapping Daughters car ... grumble grumble


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2021)

Just a tip for the future - put the catnip in an old sock.

DAMHIKT


----------



## Willd (21 Feb 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> 🙂


Yes, we need more bunnies - hello from Ace and Lola  Forgotten pets now that smelly dog hogs all the attention


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (21 Feb 2021)

Willd said:


> Yes, we need more bunnies - hello from Ace and Lola


Hallo from Chappie


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Feb 2021)

Bobbie was 15 weeks old on Friday, he’s massive!


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Feb 2021)

Dilys bumped into her mum and sister at Mothecombe beach yesterday


----------



## rockyroller (22 Feb 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> Dilys bumped into her mum and sister at Mothecombe beach yesterday


love the last frame, with the seaweed in it's mouth. you must have gotten wet to take it, no? regardless, that's a framer!


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Feb 2021)

Only the soles of my shoes....

Now this might turn into a canvas-


----------



## Mrs M (23 Feb 2021)

Found Oscar’s first baby tooth!


----------



## Mrs M (25 Feb 2021)

Sleepy afternoon, sofa each


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Feb 2021)

Four dogs in a room with lots of lalique crystal, not the best combination, the small one in the background the most likely to cause damage, thats my friends deaf as a post Russell cross Dachshund.
This sweet looking lady is a 4 year old Aussie Shepherd. The other two are a fat Lab and a blonde Staffy, they are busy fighting over a toy behind me, just next to a barley twist column with a nice vase on the top.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Feb 2021)

just when we started to see the stone wall again, it starting snowing once more


----------



## Mrs M (27 Feb 2021)

Oscar had a lovely visit to Stonehaven today!
Fabulous weather and visited the harbour for the first time.
Enjoyed watching the doggies and kids in the sea at the harbour beach, wanted to go in but not quite sure.
Explored the boardwalk and main beach, snoozed on the way home then so excited with his new toy that the Amazon man delivered  coffee tree chew, (we told him it was a dinosaur’s toe) 
Enjoyed the sun


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2021)

I love that photo where Oscar has fallen asleep @Mrs M - definitely a "batteries are flat" moment...


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Feb 2021)

Bobbie was 16 weeks old on Friday, he’s such a sweetie!


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Feb 2021)

South West coast path mooching


----------



## Stonechat (28 Feb 2021)

This is Oly he's near;y 12. Still gets going on his walks, though he's on lots of medication, and sleeps even more than he always did. His tongue always hangs out since he had most of his teeth removed





s did


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> just when we started to see the stone wall again, it starting snowing once more
> View attachment 576036
> 
> View attachment 576037


That is a handsome cat, is it a forest cat?


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Mar 2021)

Stonechat said:


> His tongue always hangs out since he had most of his teeth removed


I know how he feels.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> That is a handsome cat, is it a forest cat?


oh thanks, had to look that up, I don't think so, I've been told the 3 siblings are just called domestic long hairs (with a touch of Main Coon & since they were found under a barn floor, considered of feral descent) long explanation for mutt cat


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh thanks, had to look that up, I don't think so, I've been told the 3 siblings are just called domestic long hairs (with a touch of Main Coon & since they were found under a barn floor, considered of feral descent) long explanation for mutt cat
> 
> View attachment 576670
> 
> View attachment 576671


Fine looking cat. Maine Coon, yes quite possibly.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Mar 2021)

Oscar had a great time today at the dog park 
Most fun with Macey, the Weimaraner, almost same age.
Ooooo Oscar got a girlfriend


----------



## Profpointy (6 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh thanks, had to look that up, I don't think so, I've been told the 3 siblings are just called domestic long hairs (with a touch of Main Coon & since they were found under a barn floor, considered of feral descent) long explanation for mutt cat
> 
> View attachment 576670
> 
> View attachment 576671



We had mainecoons back in the day and they did look very much like your handsome fellow. I guess 'coons are just big hairy American farm cats rather than being too in bred, so not much different from a big hairy moggy. Sadly none of ours made old age, despite the breeders, a lovely couple who doted on the cats, making great efforts to look out for genetic diversity even to the extent of importing tom cats and breeding females from the states.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar had a great time today at the dog park
> Most fun with Macey, the Weimaraner, almost same age.
> Ooooo Oscar got a girlfriend
> View attachment 577325
> ...



Two doggos having fun. Puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2021)

Profpointy said:


> We had mainecoons back in the day and they did look very much like your handsome fellow. I guess 'coons are just big hairy American farm cats rather than being too in bred, so not much different from a big hairy moggy. Sadly none of ours made old age, despite the breeders, a lovely couple who doted on the cats, making great efforts to look out for genetic diversity even to the extent of importing tom cats and breeding females from the states.



Maine Coons generally don't tend to make it much past 12 years of age, even allowing for genetic diversity. They are prone to hart problems including HCM so it's always something to bear in mind.

If you want a long-lived pedigree cat, then Siamese and Burmese are famous for making it to a crotchety old age.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Mar 2021)

Sick boy is 17 today, the only house beast allowed on my bed.
Kidneys declining since early 2018, arthritis in his hips and likely the start of liver cancer yet he still manages to enjoy his days. 
He don't know its his birthday but I do so I got him some Madagascan prawns.


----------



## Rikolet (7 Mar 2021)

My Freddie! 14 and a half, 100% indoor, my best companion!


----------



## Mrs M (7 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Sick boy is 17 today, the only house beast allowed on my bed.
> Kidneys declining since early 2018, arthritis in his hips and likely the start of liver cancer yet he still manages to enjoy his days.
> He don't know its his birthday but I do so I got him some Madagascan prawns.
> View attachment 577416


Happy birthday gorgeous boy 
Enjoy your treat


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Sick boy is 17 today, the only house beast allowed on my bed.
> Kidneys declining since early 2018, arthritis in his hips and likely the start of liver cancer yet he still manages to enjoy his days.
> He don't know its his birthday but I do so I got him some Madagascan prawns.
> View attachment 577416



Happy purrday to a very gorgeous fella  Auntie Reynard sends gentle chin tickles xxx

I have a big soft spot for blues, btw


----------



## davelincs (8 Mar 2021)

Tigger, relaxing after a walk


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Mar 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 577921



I love pic's like that - all sharp where it matters and the background blurred out.

Nice pooch!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Mar 2021)

this morning's activity. waiting ... 





come out, come out, whoever you are. shy Mr Chippy!


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> this morning's activity. waiting ...
> 
> View attachment 577975
> 
> come out, come out, whoever you are. shy Mr Chippy!



There's a mouse in there somewhere. I know that pose very well LOL


----------



## Mrs M (10 Mar 2021)

Oscar had a lovely day today!
Lovely early morning walk, meeting his favourite neighbour, made a date with her for a 7am walk tomorrow  (Lady lost her elderly dog last year but still goes walkies every day) Oscar for company tomorrow 
Wee lunchtime trip to the beach (mum will make up the time later)!
New toy from the pet shop too.
Waiting for Mary Poppins, (the dog (human) trainer to visit next week 
Growing rapidly, 19 weeks.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Mar 2021)

Dilys at Mothecombe beach


----------



## Mrs M (12 Mar 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> Dilys at Mothecombe beach
> View attachment 578175
> 
> 
> View attachment 578176


Love the action shot


----------



## Mrs M (14 Mar 2021)

The wee gang tonight 
Thomas on back of the sofa, Oscar snoozing and Sam in the NY loft apartment (top shelf of wardrobe)


----------



## Mrs M (16 Mar 2021)

Lost Oscar today!!
Found him in the sunniest spot in the house, on our bed.
Nice and messed up to his Majesty’s requirements.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Lost Oscar today!!
> Found him in the sunniest spot in the house, on our bed.
> Nice and messed up to his Majesty’s requirements.
> View attachment 579020



Must've been a cat in his previous life


----------



## Mrs M (18 Mar 2021)

Thomas supervised and approved the unveiling of my new bike this afternoon!


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Thomas supervised and approved the unveiling of my new bike this afternoon!
> View attachment 579268



But isn't that what cats *do* ? 

Although I'm not so sure he cares much about the bike, given he's now got a super duper uber big box to sit in.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> But isn't that what cats *do* ?
> 
> Although I'm not so sure he cares much about the bike, given he's now got a super duper uber big box to sit in.


OMG the box


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

Mrs M said:


> OMG the box



Smart-looking bike, btw


----------



## Andy_R (20 Mar 2021)

So a year after Jed had to be put to sleep, we finally adopted a new pup. Meet Nala...
The handler at The Dogs Trust described her as a 40mph couch potato


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2021)

Andy_R said:


> So a year after Jed had to be put to sleep, we finally adopted a new pup. Meet Nala...
> View attachment 579547



Hello, sweetpea xxx


----------



## Ste T. (21 Mar 2021)

This is Nell. She'd like to apologise for her tatty locks but she hasn't seen a hair dresser for months. 😳


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Mar 2021)

Dilys met her first shire horse today. There was a mild panic attack!


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

Harry, destroyer of cardboard!!


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Harry, destroyer of cardboard!!



Blimey, he's put some welly into that!


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Blimey, he's put some welly into that!


He’s been at it for a while!!
I can’t bring myself to bin It 
Peep holes to keep an eye on the birds in the garden too!!


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> He’s been at it for a while!!
> I can’t bring myself to bin It
> Peep holes to keep an eye on the birds in the garden too!!





Oh, I know exactly where you're coming from... Lexi's favourite box had to stay in situ till it totally fell apart.

Note, I currently don't have a paper / cardboard shredder in residence. But Lexi insisted on sitting *ON* the box, not in it, so it eventually collapsed under her.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> Peep holes to keep an eye on the birds in the garden too!!


brilliant!


----------



## Mrs M (22 Mar 2021)

Thomas managed to hide from Oscar as he was camouflaged


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Mar 2021)

They hang on my every word.... or want the food next to the camera lens.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Mar 2021)

Oscar has a wee blast this morning before his first training session at lunch time.
Trainer uses a clicker which I wasn’t keen on but now a convert. Oscar was really paying attention and doing very well, then, he became himself 
Jumping up, biting, doing naughty things to the lady  Trainer handled this very well, calmed him down and continued the lesson 
Dinner time is usually a nightmare, rushed food, jumping up, high energy and stress 
Moved Oscar’s crate beside our table and all ate together, he was finished before us and just played with toys instead of jumping up and trying to steal! Very optimistic these sessions will train Mr M and myself to guide Oscar along.
He’s had a lot to think about today and too tired for his evening walk!


----------



## Willd (29 Mar 2021)

You wouldn't be so cocky, if I was on the other side of the patio door


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Mar 2021)

Early morning walk.


----------



## Mrs M (30 Mar 2021)

Some lucky boy had another great day, early morning walkies with his lovely lady  (our neighbour).
Visited the girls at the dog shop and came home with a new harness, another coat, a frisbee, some mummified sausages and creepy chicken claws 
Couldn’t wait to get out to play, had dinner followed by a claw  then back to the frisbee.
Training lady visiting again tomorrow, it’s all go!


----------



## newfhouse (30 Mar 2021)

My boys enjoying some garden sunshine.


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Mar 2021)

Dumpy is having a bad week - vet on Monday and now on pills to clear up cystitis. Also, he needs to lose weight. The neighbour who also feeds him has, I think, agreed to stop.



20210331_075623 by rogerzilla, on Flickr


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2021)

We managed to capture the dangerous beast


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Dumpy is having a bad week - vet on Monday and now on pills to clear up cystitis. Also, he needs to lose weight. The neighbour who also feeds him has, I think, agreed to stop.
> 
> 
> View attachment 581527
> 20210331_075623 by rogerzilla, on Flickr


Is he on dry food? Not the best for the waterworks.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2021)

newfhouse said:


> My boys enjoying some garden sunshine.


wow those are some nice sheds! especially the one on the right!


----------



## Mrs M (1 Apr 2021)

Another early morning walk and cuddles with our neighbour today for Oscar. Walkies at lunch time in the “woodies” where mum goes on the mtb 
Posed for a pic with dad at the monument then continued with exploring and playing hide and seek 
Snoozy afternoon then evening playtime with his frisbee. Practising yesterday’s training lesson on recall. Off the lead and did really well, ignored football training, another 2 dogs and a jogger! 
Bit of a PITA when I was making dinner but settled down. Very sleepy now


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Apr 2021)

Freedom after chicken lockdown ( had to be kept in their run because of avian influenza), happy hens now.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Apr 2021)

Bobbie is 21 weeks old tomorrow, still growing fast!


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Apr 2021)

He's in need of a haircut,but there's a long waiting list at the groomers.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Apr 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Bobbie is 21 weeks old tomorrow, still growing fast!
> View attachment 581838
> 
> 
> View attachment 581839


I want a cuddle!


----------



## Mrs M (2 Apr 2021)

Someone perfected their “surveillance” position


----------



## gavroche (2 Apr 2021)

From the top of Angel Bay today.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Apr 2021)

Someone forgot to put his teeth in


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Apr 2021)

My mutt Jake enjoying the Good Friday sunshine.


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 Apr 2021)

Not actually my ‘pet’ but I can feed him by hand, and he visits the garden every day to relax.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Apr 2021)

Tongue out Tuesday


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2021)

A quick kip in the greenhouse


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Apr 2021)

Not mine,but a friend of mine's. Does that count? Anyway,here's 'Flopsy' in the local park yesterday. She's an Australian Silky Terrier,according to her owner. She always makes a beeline for me,as i feed her treats.






Please stop teasing and just give them to me!! 😿


----------



## Mrs M (8 Apr 2021)

Our boy looking very grown up out on the moss.


----------



## Willd (8 Apr 2021)

I don't think he's entirely sure about his new spring look, courtesy of our daughter


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Apr 2021)

Us on Sheepstor today


----------



## Rocky (8 Apr 2021)

Great photos, as ever @Dave 123


----------



## gavroche (12 Apr 2021)

Molly enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Mrs M (12 Apr 2021)

Oscar graduated with flying colours today 
We’ve all noticed a big improvement in his obedience and calmness (not all the time though) 
He was the proud recipient of a very smart bandana from Barkwrights Dog training school 
So impressed he was happy to pose for pics and insisted on wearing it out on his next walk.
Relaxing after another tiring day, still wearing his beloved bandana


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Apr 2021)

Hungarian Vizsla ? 

We pick this little one up on Saturday.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Apr 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Hungarian Vizsla ?
> 
> We pick this little one up on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 583624


Yes, a Viszla and all that entails 
Oh my, what a wee beauty


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Apr 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Yes, a Viszla and all that entails
> Oh my, what a wee beauty



Mate at work has two Vizsla pups  . My sister and family are getting a Vizsla end of May time.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Apr 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Mate at work has two Vizsla pups  . My sister and family are getting a Vizsla end of May time.


Great dogs we’re told (after 18 months or so) 
What breed is your little one?
Any names?


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Apr 2021)

Its a Golden Retriever bitch. 'Poppy' is favourite at the moment ! Mums a working dog, Dad is show dog .


----------



## Mrs M (12 Apr 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Its a Golden Retriever bitch. 'Poppy' is favourite at the moment ! Mums a working dog, Dad is show dog .


Aw, our friends have a golden retriever, Amber, aged 13. Reached a high standard in dog agility but retired now, lovely girl. Lovely dogs 💕


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Apr 2021)

One contented Idris.


----------



## gavroche (12 Apr 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 583660
> 
> One contented Idris.


That's a very pampered dog.


----------



## gavroche (14 Apr 2021)

A very wet Molly after a walk on the beach.


----------



## Ripple (18 Apr 2021)

Not my own pet but I see her every other weekend. Cat sitting at the moment while owners are away.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Apr 2021)

A dogs life eh !


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Apr 2021)

Yep waiting for this one to be sound before placing her in her cage ! The bleedin pen my wife ordered is still not here ! So we have to lock her inside at night.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Apr 2021)

Well 2nd night with tiny one has been tough ! Need to tire her out more before bed time !! Wife’s been sleeping on couch lol .


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Apr 2021)

Bobbie Bear Batman Williams is 6 Months old tomorrow and looking all grown up!


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Apr 2021)

This wee monkey has slept two nights on the trot from 2300 to just before 6 . Result !!!!


----------



## Mrs M (23 Apr 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> View attachment 585261
> 
> 
> This wee monkey has slept two nights on the trot from 2300 to just before 6 . Result !!!!


Great work!!


----------



## Mrs M (23 Apr 2021)

Somebody has a shower today!
We all got soaked


----------



## Mrs M (23 Apr 2021)

Some lovely pics from our neighbour, Oscar’s favourite Auntie.
Fellow neighbour is a keen amateur photographer and took some snaps of Oscar today on his walk.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Apr 2021)

Supervising duties yesterday


----------



## Zanelad (29 Apr 2021)

Picking this little lady up in a couple of weeks time. It's been a few years since we've had a rough collies ruling the roost





. We can't wait......


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

Zanelad said:


> Picking this little lady up in a couple of weeks time. It's been a few years since we've had a rough collies ruling the roost
> View attachment 586316
> 
> 
> . We can't wait......


Oh wow. I had a tri colour Rough Collie boy for several years. He was a lovely dog. You don't see that many around now for some reason. Keep us updated with pics please. 

This was Laddie.


----------



## Zanelad (29 Apr 2021)

^^^Will do. Something tells me Mrs Z will be taking lots of pictures.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh wow. I had a tri colour Rough Collie boy for several years. He was a lovely dog. You don't see that many around now for some reason. Keep us updated with pics please.
> 
> This was Laddie.
> 
> View attachment 586323


Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2021)

We’ve sadly had some behavioural challenges with Oscar lately.
He’s also had another wee head shaking (like saying no) episode along with being wobbly and unsteady on his paws.
Videos sent to vet and possibly neurological issues, scan next week to find out more.
Hoping for a good outcome for our wee man.
Great day for him today, walkies with his favourite neighbour 
Green tripe for dinner  and new treats 
We’ve bonded with Oscar despite his antics and will care for him and love him no matter what.
Think he still needs to find his teeth 🤣


----------



## Rocky (30 Apr 2021)

Mrs M said:


> We’ve sadly had some behavioural challenges with Oscar lately.
> He’s also had another wee head shaking (like saying no) episode along with being wobbly and unsteady on his paws.
> Videos sent to vet and possibly neurological issues, scan next week to find out more.
> Hoping for a good outcome for our wee man.
> ...


I do hope Oscar is ok. Fingers crossed the vet finds out what is causing this and helps him to recover. I love your posts, he’s such a fine lad.


----------



## Mrs M (30 Apr 2021)

Rocky said:


> I do hope Oscar is ok. Fingers crossed the vet finds out what is causing this and helps him to recover. I love your posts, he’s such a fine lad.


Aw, thank you so much xx


----------



## Mrs M (30 Apr 2021)

We set back as scan due next week has been postponed for 2 weeks.
Not too long to wait though.


----------



## Mrs M (1 May 2021)

Oscar (slobber chops)  has had a great day so far! 
Went for another walk at the beach near the lighthouse, great fun running around like a greyhound  and met his wee friend Thea, the black lab and her lovely mum, also their wee sidekick Napoleon, the tough guy pug who caused havoc with the Poodles 
Played hide and seek behind the rocks.
Went to a small pet shop near the beach and got a snuffle feeding mat.
Hyper when he went in but calmed down with his free chew treat.
Pic taken for their Facebook page, (mugshot) 
Lots of fuss and cuddles from the lady in the shop who kindly failed to notice him nicking a treat 
Still zonked after his adventure


----------



## Mrs M (2 May 2021)

We made sure Oscar had another great day!
Off to the dog park and he reunited some friends from previous weeks 😀
Met a 2 year old Viszla (got them mixed up as both wearing orange) 
Hello to a couple and their huge dog we first saw a few weeks ago who were then waiting for their Viszla pup, introduced to him today, 12 weeks old 
Lovely wee guy and had great fun playing with any dog that came along 
Oscar went around introducing himself as usual, no jumping up 😇 (thinking of getting him some business cards printed) 😆
Lunch then long afternoon snooze, chomped on his marrow bone, now looking for mischief!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 May 2021)

Mrs M said:


> We’ve sadly had some behavioural challenges with Oscar lately.
> He’s also had another wee head shaking (like saying no) episode along with being wobbly and unsteady on his paws.
> Videos sent to vet and possibly neurological issues, scan next week to find out more.
> Hoping for a good outcome for our wee man.
> ...


Best wishes to Oscar.

My first thought on reading your description was idiopathic vestibular syndrome. I understand there are several possible causes and hope it'll turn out to be something easy to treat.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (3 May 2021)

Daughter, cat and dog asleep.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2021)

He's off for his long awaited haircut tomorrow! The 29th of September was the last time he was cut.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 May 2021)




----------



## Mrs M (5 May 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Best wishes to Oscar.
> 
> My first thought on reading your description was idiopathic vestibular syndrome. I understand there are several possible causes and hope it'll turn out to be something easy to treat.


Thanks, will look this up.


----------



## Mrs M (5 May 2021)

Happy birthday Sam, 4 today!


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Happy birthday Sam, 4 today!
> View attachment 587245
> 
> View attachment 587246



Happy purrday, gorgeous boy  Auntie Reynard sends cuddles and chin tickles xxx

P.S. Hope there's tuna and treats in the offing...


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Happy SEVENTH official Adoption Anniversary to my dear, darling Lexi. Love you to the moon and back, my personal little pain in the arse. Where has the time gone? Seems like only yesterday that you were an emergency foster who was underweight, bald, smelly and came complete with a suitcase full of issues... 

And you still have issues, darling girl... You still bite when you want things done your way, and you still haven't quite got the hang of sharing things with Poppy, but where would I be without you?






And yes, we do have a can of tuna for the girls to share for their tea. Lexi absolutely LOVES canned tuna.


----------



## Mrs M (5 May 2021)

When we going walkies?
Seem (fingers crossed) to have turned a corner with Oscar.
Changed recently to a raw diet.
TMI alert (better poopies) too.
A happier, calmer dog (hopefully ongoing) maybe a coincidence but optimistic.
Not much jumping and no biting 
Oscar seems to have a happier, softer facial expression.
He is a wee comedian and knows how to and when he makes us laugh 
Everything crossed 
PS Mums undies are fun to chew!!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 May 2021)

Our pup is on a raw diet as well. Albeit she gets some fruit and veg mixed in at times.


----------



## Mrs M (5 May 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Our pup is on a raw diet as well. Albeit she gets some fruit and veg mixed in at times.


Oscar has always loved his fruit and veg


----------



## bluenotebob (5 May 2021)

A friend is fostering three Australian Shepherd puppies for a few weeks. Permanent homes have been found for them all but, in the meantime, we're all finding different reasons to keep visiting the puppies whenever we can. They seem to be doubling in size every 10 days.

Here's one of them ..


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's off for his long awaited haircut tomorrow! The 29th of September was the last time he was cut.
> 
> View attachment 587180



He's been done! I bought him a new harness (and matching lead) and a new bed as well. I was going to bin his old bed,but talking to a lady who takes in rescued dogs yesterday,she said she'd take it,so it's gone to a good home,rather than ending up on a tip.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 May 2021)

Same Bobbie, same basket 4 months apart!


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

*GIGGLE*

Thanks for the smile @Spiderweb


----------



## Zanelad (7 May 2021)

Not a pup in a basket, but a pup in a bucket. Our eldest grandson thinks it's great that the puppy likes a bucket as much as he did when younger.


----------



## waffles (9 May 2021)

Sadly, the original Waffles, Francis & Marble have long since departed, but I am still have furry overlords. Bert (giant tabby) and Harriet (black) came with me to France and were swiftly joined by Minou, La Petite Princesse Française, a teeny tortie terror. They keep me in check.


----------



## waffles (9 May 2021)

Minou is a tree cat.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

waffles said:


> Sadly, the original Waffles, Francis & Marble have long since departed, but I am still have furry overlords. Bert (giant tabby) and Harriet (black) came with me to France and were swiftly joined by Minou, La Petite Princesse Française, a teeny tortie terror. They keep me in check.
> View attachment 587912



Ah, what a fabby trio 

Especially the tortie, but then I'm biased, because I've got tortie-itis...


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2021)

Your not watching the cycling all night again 😁


----------



## Mrs M (11 May 2021)

Baked a cake for Oscar today.
Liver, sweet potato and eggs.
Usually settled by now but hyper for the cake!
Vigil during the cooking, can I get it underneath or at the top of oven, hand it over


----------



## Mrs M (11 May 2021)

Sunbathing with Dad while Mum was busy working!


----------



## TheDoctor (12 May 2021)

Our old dog Holly.
She was a rescue dog, nine months old when we got her, and she died about eight years ago.


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2021)

Muddy lunchtime walk today, hunting for last of the liver cake!
Stonehaven beach this evening (Dad was in collecting our Bay chippy) 
Oscar was well chuffed with the dead crab he found 
Steak treat for his dinner, some games and now munching away on his marrow bone


----------



## Zanelad (15 May 2021)

We brought the puppy, Willow, home on Thursday. It's been a busy couple of days, but she's settling in.


----------



## Mrs M (16 May 2021)

Oscar enjoyed his Sunday morning visit to the dog park 
Hooked up with some of the regulars but seemed very keen on playtime with the mini Dachshund, (we call him Hannibal) in his tiny muzzle!
Both very full of beans and seemed to enjoy themselves, little one gave as good as he got


----------



## Mrs M (18 May 2021)

Oscar and Hound of the Baskervilles 
Don’t get any ideas Sir!


----------



## Spiderweb (19 May 2021)

Bobbie is 28 weeks old and has just been groomed, he has a bouffant hair do!


----------



## Mrs M (21 May 2021)

Very long day yesterday for everyone, at the vet hospital with Oscar. Away for just over 12 hours!
Got the full works including MRI and spinal fluid taken, (brave boy)  he was asleep thankfully.
Best news ever  all clear, no disease or anything nasty. Possibly something he ate or allergy, (as breeder thought), possible even a gut issue. May have another episode but nothing to worry about, only further intervention if episodes are frequent. Nothing for almost a month so fingers crossed. We’ve recently changed him to a raw diet with lots of different fruit and veg, and will continue with that. He loves trying all the different (safe) foods, loved his celery stick earlier.
The specialist we saw commented on what a lovely dog he is, although he is on the cusp of becoming either a fantastic dog or a hooligan. He’s entered his stroppy teenager phase, chancing his luck and testing us, we need to gently remind him he’s not the boss!
We have a wee secret weapon for that (mini water pistol). Doesn’t scare him but when it appears he suddenly behaves!
We’re so very chuffed he is fit and well, also seems very happy with a cheeky sense of humour and fun. Best thing we ever did


----------



## Rocky (21 May 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Very long day yesterday for everyone, at the vet hospital with Oscar. Away for just over 12 hours!
> Got the full works including MRI and spinal fluid taken, (brave boy)  he was asleep thankfully.
> Best news ever  all clear, no disease or anything nasty. Possibly something he ate or allergy, (as breeder thought), possible even a gut issue. May have another episode but nothing to worry about, only further intervention if episodes are frequent. Nothing for almost a month so fingers crossed. We’ve recently changed him to a raw diet with lots of different fruit and veg, and will continue with that. He loves trying all the different (safe) foods, loved his celery stick earlier.
> The specialist we saw commented on what a lovely dog he is, although he is on the cusp of becoming either a fantastic dog or a hooligan. He’s entered his stroppy teenager phase, chancing his luck and testing us, we need to gently remind him he’s not the boss!
> ...


I'm so pleased for you and Oscar - that is great news  - he's such a lovely boy


----------



## Mrs M (21 May 2021)

Rocky said:


> I'm so pleased for you and Oscar - that is great news  - he's such a lovely boy


Thank you


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

Yay! Go Oscar!!!


----------



## AndreaJ (22 May 2021)

Some action shots of Orla training today, daughter insisted that she was cropped out of the picture.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 May 2021)

Lucky we live right on the coast ! Poppy taking in the view.


----------



## Mrs M (23 May 2021)

Apologies in advance for yet another “Oscar post”
Just so happy he’s well and enjoying life!
Another 2 fun and tiring trips to the dog park over the weekend.
Vizsla Saturday when Oscar hooked up with his usual pal Buddy, 2 years old but same size as our boy!
Loved games with the mini V’s Harris and Bruno.
Oscar and Buddy even made a Vizsla sandwich with poor wee Harris as the filling 
Lovely baby bulldog too 
Great to bump into my old neighbour from decades ago and her lovely retriever Flora 
Also met a former colleague who is now a dog trainer 
Oscar now relaxing and watching the football with Dad.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2021)

My mutt Jake and his Australian Silky Terrier lady friend Flopsy,taken yesterday.


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2021)

We’re loving this dog parenting more each day 
Very pleasant evening so after I finished working (from home) we headed off to Duthie park.
Dinner time but still quite a few people enjoying the welcome sunshine, walkers, joggers, cyclists, etc.
Oscar got off lead and had fun playing with his ball then hide and seek!
Met a lovely guy with his 6 month old Dalmatian who enjoyed a wrestling match with Oscar.
Naughty Oscar did pee on Mum though!
Loved the first trip in“his” new car, got to sit up high in his private compartment and spy to his hearts content.
So lucky to have a happy and healthy boy.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 May 2021)

Sun is out, shades are on.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 May 2021)




----------



## AndreaJ (30 May 2021)

It’s Orla’s second birthday today so she has new toys to destroy.


----------



## AndreaJ (30 May 2021)

I also have a new addition to the pets, a young Herman’s tortoise.






He is actually about the size of the palm of my hand - it’s a close up picture making him look big.


----------



## Scaleyback (31 May 2021)

My 12 year old beagle Sadie.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2021)

That is such an expressive face...


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2021)

Buffy just cannot be bothered.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jun 2021)

Out and about with Oscar over the last few days 
Exploring new and old places, just having fun 
Found treasure on the Moss (burst football) 
Met his lovely Vizsla lady, Evie at Aberdeen beach 





















Explored a wee area alongside a river, Oscar not too keen but a brave lady went in for a swim 
Great fun at Lunan Bay chasing his ball and wrestling with some new pals, thankfully just totally ignored the two lovely ponies cantering around! Good as gold in the car and sat patiently while we ate a quick lunch. Met a lovely couple in their 80’s who had just lost their wee dog, aged 17, still doing their usual woodland walk. Not used to bigger dogs but Oscar endeared himself to them.
He is still a goofy, clumsy, cloth eared pup at times but has a lovely way about him and an almost intuitive nature at times. (Of course we are biased)!


----------



## Zanelad (2 Jun 2021)

She's 10 weeks old today and can go for a walk tomorrow as she had her 2nd jab last week.


----------



## Andy_R (2 Jun 2021)

My Twatterdale Toby enjoying the sea


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jun 2021)

Zanelad said:


> She's 10 weeks old today and can go for a walk tomorrow as she had her 2nd jab last week.
> View attachment 591920


Wee beauty


----------



## kayakerles (3 Jun 2021)

16 year old Charlie peeking in from his patio...






his younger (14 yr old) brother, Benny...




And the 2 boys sharing a comfy rest spot.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2021)

kayakerles said:


> 16 year old Charlie peeking in from his patio...
> View attachment 591929
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, what a gorgeous pair of Senior Kittizens 

Please give them chin tickles from me.


----------



## kayakerles (3 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, what a gorgeous pair of Senior Kittizens
> 
> Please give them chin tickles from me.


Thanks, Reynard... delivered and appreciated! 🐱 🐱


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## Mrs M (9 Jun 2021)

Thomas is slowly “allowing” Oscar more privileges in his presence


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jun 2021)

Oscar posed on his walk today  continued his search for those elusive teeth 
















then moved in for a close up and a slobbery kiss


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2021)

The gang at the caravan.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Jun 2021)

Well Bobbie is going off the rails! He met up with his siblings yesterday and tried to hump his sister Darcy! Today he’s boozing😳


----------



## Boopop (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## Mrs M (14 Jun 2021)

Oscar showing off his “footy skills” 















Thomas was not too impressed though


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jun 2021)

Rare but very welcome daylight appearance by Sam 
Think he lives on “the moss” most of the day, local conservation area near our house and Oscar’s favourite place for walkies.
Lovely to see him before 3am


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jun 2021)

Might be in the spare room tonight 
Snoring like a pneumatic drill already


----------



## Mrs M (19 Jun 2021)

Oscar was pleased to see me this morning when I ambushed him and Mr M on their walk 
Look at that gorgeous happy wee face 
(Oscar that is)


----------



## Ripple (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

Ripple said:


> View attachment 594684


Peek a boo!


----------



## Mrs M (19 Jun 2021)

Watched the football tonight in the “Wendy house”
Relocated 2 of my bikes today and made it inhabitable again 
Oscar’s first experience of the Wendy, even more excitement for today and took him some time to settle down 
Was a bit naughty  with one of the cushions so confiscated!
Wee visit from Sam too


----------



## gbb (20 Jun 2021)

Well, once a dog lover, always a dog lover. I posted somewhere we had lost Jake, our choc lab to cancer 6 months ago...this 'little' one joined us today...







8 weeks old and a chunk already. Digby, we all liked that so Digby it is. He seems settled, inquisitive, peed on the floor already...I suspect we will have an unsettled night, you usually do on the first night.
Hes fabulously beefy, just the way I like labs (the grandkids almost exploded when they saw him )


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Jun 2021)

Our two new guinea pigs, Bubbles and Basil. They're smooth haired / American pigs and about 8 weeks old.


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Jun 2021)

Fairly normal Dumpy relaxing pose


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Jun 2021)

Spent a couple of nights at the caravan checking it out. Not been for 8 months due to lockdown. This we monkey , slept all night no bother!! She’s been at it at home for long enough now! So last night ignored the 0345 alarm clock and she went back to sleep !


----------



## gbb (22 Jun 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/MnFdwxLbIuo


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jun 2021)

At Mothecombe Beach


----------



## Ripple (26 Jun 2021)

Selfie?






Ok, selfie.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

Top photo is fabby @Ripple 

A picture tells a thousand words and all that. That's one cat that loves its mum


----------



## gbb (29 Jun 2021)

gbb said:


> Well, once a dog lover, always a dog lover. I posted somewhere we had lost Jake, our choc lab to cancer 6 months ago...this 'little' one joined us today...
> View attachment 594971
> 
> 
> ...


A week and a bit in, he is such a character.
House training is coming ok,a good few pee accidents inside, only one poop but we're shifting his garden poop to the area we want him to use, ongoing project. Plays all the time with his furry toys, balls, anything that moves...my toes included.
He is close to sitting on command using treats. Weirdly, give him his food and water bowls, he will eat / drink half of it then tip the bowl with his paw...every time. Then he'll pick his bowl up and wander off with it.
Gets lots of the zoomies, suddenly goes nuts....then lays down for a nap....well he is only about 9 or 10 weeks old 

Hes going to be a cracker


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

gbb said:


> A week and a bit in, he is such a character.
> House training is coming ok,a good few pee accidents inside, only one poop but we're shifting his garden poop to the area we want him to use, ongoing project. Plays all the time with his furry toys, balls, anything that moves...my toes included.
> He is close to sitting on command using treats. Weirdly, give him his food and water bowls, he will eat / drink half of it then tip the bowl with his paw...every time. Then he'll pick his bowl up and wander off with it.
> Gets lots of the zoomies, suddenly goes nuts....then lays down for a nap....well he is only about 9 or 10 weeks old
> ...



Get him one of those "TORUS" water bowls. He won't be able to tip those up - or walk off with them.

I have the big one, as one of my cats is a serial water bowl tipper upper - and that's cured it quite nicely. I bought mine from Crystal Clear, btw...


----------



## Mrs M (29 Jun 2021)

My Dad’s pants 🤣
Sorry Dad 🥰


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (30 Jun 2021)

Alfie was barking in the garden, came out to find this. The Golden Labrador I used to have as a kid used to rip hedgehogs to pieces, pleased the Labradoodle just barks at them..





Totally chilled out dog.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jul 2021)

Oscar was reunited with his squeaky pig at our neighbours house today.
Wee treat after the ordeal of last nights walkies.
Headed off onto the moss then came head to head with a herd of cows  very close to our street!
Lead clipped on then legged it in the opposite direction home! Reported it.
Went out again over an hour later and met the farmers wife who was searching for them.
Thankfully they’d been rounded up over the other side and escorted back to their field after a wee wander 🤣
Met our friend and his dog, he’d alerted the farmer and helped get them back home.
Told the 13 escapees we’re all hand reared and quite tame and approachable, think they enjoyed their adventure but left hoof prints everywhere. They just looked huge so took no chances 
not even for a pic!


----------



## Profpointy (2 Jul 2021)

Here are a few of my lovely boys having their breakfast.















When I was looking to get the fish I was tempted to buy some big ones for £100 or more each but in the end went for tiddlers for a fiver. Two years on my tiddlers are bigger than the £100 ones and are nearly a foot long.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jul 2021)

Here’s the escapees 🤣
Pic taken by a neighbour who alerted the farmer and helped round them up 
Well done James


----------



## newfhouse (6 Jul 2021)

Just keeping the drawers shut, Dad.


----------



## Chromatic (6 Jul 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Here’s the escapees 🤣
> Pic taken by a neighbour who alerted the farmer and helped round them up
> Well done James
> 
> ...



The Atom Heart Mother 2021 remix!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2021)

My mutt Jake in his dog stroller (not a pram!) yesterday. He had both legs hanging over, but by the time my phone/camera had warmed up he'd moved one.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Jul 2021)

On our holibags in the Black Isle, ice cream at Cromarty


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2021)

This is Buffy a family pet and rescue cat from Aberdeen. Only partly mine and obviously computer literate.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> This is Buffy a family pet and rescue cat from Aberdeen. Only partly mine and obviously computer literate.
> View attachment 599129



Happy purrday, Buffy xxx


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jul 2021)

SHAKE!


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jul 2021)

She has uncanny knack of finding stinking dirty peat bogs to do burpees in ;-)


----------



## stephec (25 Jul 2021)

After her first proper visit to the beauty parlour.


----------



## stephec (25 Jul 2021)

For those of you who keep penguins, no matter how much they mither you don't let them go on the ale, it doesn't end well.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jul 2021)

Oscar enjoying the Olympic mtb race 😊


----------



## Mrs M (28 Jul 2021)

Our boy out on his walk this morning, face covered in slobber 😳
Seems to have grown overnight again, may need a bigger sofa soon!


----------



## Mrs M (30 Jul 2021)

I love ❤️ bubbles 😀


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jul 2021)

Never mind the specially built top shelf in the wardrobe with the 2 cosy fur beds!
This new hideout is a perfect height to smack the dog over the nose when he comes to investigate 😼


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jul 2021)

Sam the cat isn’t as used to the dog as his brother Thomas. He comes home briefly for food, cuddles, playtime and sometimes a wee snooze, during the summer months.
Sam doesn’t take any nonsense and wasn’t bothered too much by Oscar investigating him!
Oscar backed off a bit when he got spat at though.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Aug 2021)

Oscar taking in the sea air after his antics on the beach this morning! 🤣🥰


----------



## Andy_R (4 Aug 2021)

Such a hard life for Toby Littlelegs


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Aug 2021)

My mutt after his haircut the other day.





I bought him a 'cycling inspired' jacket,to get over the trauma of the haircut.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> My mutt after his haircut the other day.
> 
> View attachment 602899
> 
> I bought him a 'cycling inspired jacket',to get over the trauma of the haircut.


he don't look too cheery does he


----------



## gavroche (6 Aug 2021)

No pictures but I just wanted to say that the love of a dog is something incredible. Just look into their eyes and they radiate with love for you. When you get home, the way your dog shows his pleasure of seeing you is amazing. I love my dog and I know it works both way.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> he don't look too cheery does he


















Still not looking too cheery.🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> No pictures but I just wanted to say that the love of a dog is something incredible. Just look into their eyes and they radiate with love for you. When you get home, the way your dog shows his pleasure of seeing you is amazing. I love my dog and I know it works both way.


When i picked my mutt up on Wednesday after his haircut he started howling. I found this quite emotional. We are rarely apart and during the hour i spent without him i imagined life without him. It wasn't nice. I once put this to my brother who does 'emotional counselling' for a living. He said that when he eventually goes to that kennel in the sky i should move and and buy another dog! I prefer my dog to my brother!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2021)

My mutt Jake,before his haircut the other day. That grubby looking extension lead next to him isn't his by the way.






Then a few hours later,after having a number one cut on the body and a number two cut on his head.






Let me in,let me in!!






Damn,they aren't answering.


----------



## gavroche (7 Aug 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> When i picked my mutt up on Wednesday after his haircut he started howling. I found this quite emotional. We are rarely apart and during the hour i spent without him i imagined life without him. It wasn't nice. I once put this to my brother who does 'emotional counselling' for a living. He said that when he eventually goes to that kennel in the sky *i should move and and buy another dog!* I prefer my dog to my brother!


Only people who never had a dog would say something like that, as if a dog was just a commodity you can replace. Idiots.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2021)

Irritates me no end when your dog dies and someone says 'are you getting another one?'


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar taking in the sea air after his antics on the beach this morning! 🤣🥰
> View attachment 602597



How much does he weigh now and how old?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 Aug 2021)

Likes to get his hole for lying in just-so, does Dexter 😊


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (7 Aug 2021)

First time I've seen this. Wouldn't say they hate each other, but it's not love either and the cat is the boss.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How much does he weigh now and how old?


Not weighed recently but last weigh in was heavier than usual, 9 months old ❤️


----------



## Mrs M (7 Aug 2021)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> View attachment 603156
> 
> 
> First time I've seen this. Wouldn't say they hate each other, but it's not love either and the cat is the boss.
> ...


Aww, lovely 🥰🤨


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> View attachment 603156
> 
> 
> First time I've seen this. Wouldn't say they hate each other, but it's not love either and the cat is the boss.
> ...



But the cat is *always* the boss


----------



## Atticus (7 Aug 2021)

Another evening of staring......


----------



## Mrs M (8 Aug 2021)

Oscar’s had a lovely day, walkies and adventures followed by a visit to his best Auntie (our neighbour) 
Going, going, gone!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar’s had a lovely day, walkies and adventures followed by a visit to his best Auntie (our neighbour)
> Going, going, gone!
> View attachment 603264
> 
> ...



I love Vizlas - I 'know' three; Molly, Axl & Strider.

Big exercise mutts the lot of them,!


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Aug 2021)

Meet Charlie, a semi-feral cat who I used to refer to as "peanut cat" because he was aggressive and hostile to everyone, though he has somewhat mellowed out with age, although he still frequently hisses if you surprise him or get too close to him.

He still spends most of his time outdoors but he's starting to get a bit old for fighting.

Impressed with my new phone camera, I took this from several feet away because you learn quickly not to put anything you want to keep near his pointy bits.




Edit: I most definitely did not refer to him as "peanut cat"


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Meet Charlie, a semi-feral cat who I used to refer to as "peanut cat" because he was aggressive and hostile to everyone, though he has somewhat mellowed out with age, although he still frequently hisses if you surprise him or get too close to him.
> 
> He still spends most of his time outdoors but he's starting to get a bit old for fighting.
> 
> ...



Ah, he's gorgeous 

I've a soft spot for blue & whites, being owned by one myself.  I won't ask you to give him a chin tickle from me, because I have no wish for you to be... perforated... But please flick some dreamies in his direction instead xxx


----------



## kayakerles (10 Aug 2021)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> View attachment 603156
> 
> 
> First time I've seen this. Wouldn't say they hate each other, but it's not love either and the cat is the boss.
> ...


@Cletus Van Damme. “At last, the kitty finally accepts me as a cuddle buddy!”


----------



## kayakerles (10 Aug 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Meet Charlie, a semi-feral cat who I used to refer to as "peanut cat" because he was aggressive and hostile to everyone, though he has somewhat mellowed out with age, although he still frequently hisses if you surprise him or get too close to him.
> 
> He still spends most of his time outdoors but he's starting to get a bit old for fighting.
> 
> ...


Such a handsome old boy, Charlie is. Round head, prominent whiskers and superciliary whiskers (those above the eyes.) As I am a grey cat's housemate, of course I think Charlie is Devine. My other housemate kitty's name is Charlie, 17 years old, but he's not a grey. Here he is earlier today, where he fell completely asleep (note the “straight down” tail) while looking out the window.









And Alpha kitty Benny, my 14 yr old grey buddy… on a previous day napping in the window patio that is 1 level lower on the cat ladder than Charlie was sleeping on today.






Here is where I learned a bit more about whiskers today… 🤔

Superciliary whiskers and more


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

Benny is actually a blue tabby.

And the proper term for whiskers is vibrissae 

Madam Lexi is my blue bicolour. And I like to think she has a particularly fine set of vibrissae


----------



## kayakerles (11 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Benny is actually a blue tabby.
> 
> And the proper term for whiskers is vibrissae
> 
> ...


@Reynard, thanks for the clarification on the whiskahs . If I was a cat, and not already married, I'd ask Lexi to marry me! 💜 Gorgeous kitty (and vibrissae.) I never heard of a “blue tabby” here in the States, but I like the sound of it. 🐱


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Benny is actually a blue tabby.
> 
> And the proper term for whiskers is vibrissae
> 
> ...


It's a bit of a shock to me these days to see well-turned out cats, I've perhaps become a bit too used to a certain dishevelled angry boi covered in scars and with chunks of his ears missing.


----------



## GetFatty (11 Aug 2021)

Merlot the Spaniel


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

kayakerles said:


> @Reynard, thanks for the clarification on the whiskahs . If I was a cat, and not already married, I'd ask Lexi to marry me! 💜 Gorgeous kitty (and vibrissae.) I never heard of a “blue tabby” here in the States, but I like the sound of it. 🐱



A blue tabby is the dilute of a standard black tabby like your other boy is.

It's the same gene that turns solid black to blue (like Lexi is), and solid chocolate to lilac. The difference between a tabby and a self is that the self has the tabby gene switched off.

Cat coat colour genes (except for white, which is a dominant and masking gene) are all recessive, so a cat needs two copies in order to display that particular trait.

The one exception to this is the gene for red, which is sex-linked. The y-chromosome is too small to carry the information, so the gene for red is only carried on the x-chromosome. It's why ginger males are so common compared to ginger females, as they only need one copy - either they are red (O) or non-red (o). A female cat needs two copies of (O) to be ginger. If she only has one, then she will be tortoiseshell.

HTH


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Benny is actually a blue tabby.
> 
> And the proper term for whiskers is vibrissae
> 
> ...


Aye but does she get on the bike


----------



## kayakerles (11 Aug 2021)

Such good news re Oscar! Feeling better might give him the inner strength to challenge you on that secret weapon of yours. He might even think you're just playing! Either way… glad to hear the Vet's report.


----------



## kayakerles (11 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> A blue tabby is the dilute of a standard black tabby like your other boy is.
> 
> It's the same gene that turns solid black to blue (like Lexi is), and solid chocolate to lilac. The difference between a tabby and a self is that the self has the tabby gene switched off.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks, @Reynard, more than I ever knew! Me thinks Reynard knows a thing or two about the wonderful world of kits! 💜🐱💜


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Wow, thanks, @Reynard, more than I ever knew! Me thinks Reynard knows a thing or two about the wonderful world of kits! 💜🐱💜



YVW @kayakerles xxx 

Umm, yes, maybe...  In normal times, I'm a cat show judge.


----------



## gbb (11 Aug 2021)

Digby enjoying Skegvegas today.
14 weeks oldish, 16.5 kilos already, ran his heart out bless him, straight to the water, like a kid with a bag full of treats.
He looks for all the world like he is just soaking up the scenery, lovely day for all, he did so well in the crowds, so well behaved for a 14 week old


----------



## Mrs M (12 Aug 2021)

Oscar loved his steak scramble tonight!
So much he was demanding more 
View attachment 603847

View attachment 603848







View attachment 603850


View attachment 603847


View attachment 603848







View attachment 603850


----------



## kayakerles (12 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Benny is actually a blue tabby.
> 
> And the proper term for whiskers is vibrissae
> 
> ...


@Reynard, I keep popping back to this pic. I think Lexi has one of the prettiest 🐱 faces I have ever seen. I won’t complain if you post more.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

kayakerles said:


> @Reynard, I keep popping back to this pic. I think Lexi has one of the prettiest 🐱 faces I have ever seen. I won’t complain if you post more.



Thank you  Be warned though, Madam... bites.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

On the other hand, Madam... biffs...


----------



## Mrs M (13 Aug 2021)

Oops wee upload malfunction!
Where is more steak???


----------



## kayakerles (13 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Thank you  Be warned though, Madam... bites.
> 
> View attachment 603883


Wow, @Reynard, Lexi really DOES look like the ruler of the roost, with catitude! But there is just something about trying to connect with a beautiful kitty that is used to being the tough one around the house. Benny started out a monster, but after a year, patience, and many treats he is now my loving little buddy. (Okay, BIG buddy!) How old is Lexi now? And your gorgeous fluffy kitty? (Sorry, forgot her name) is just adorbs!  Here's how Benny greeted me for quite a while… but now he has been with us for just over 2 1/2 years and we celebrated his 14th birthday with him last month, July 12th. Love both of those 2 last pics of your gals!


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Wow, @Reynard, Lexi really DOES look like the ruler of the roost, with catitude! But there is just something about trying to connect with a beautiful kitty that is used to being the tough one around the house. Benny started out a monster, but after a year, patience, and many treats he is now my loving little buddy. (Okay, BIG buddy!) How old is Lexi now? And your gorgeous fluffy kitty? (Sorry, forgot her name) is just adorbs!  Here's how Benny greeted me for quite a while… but now he has been with us for just over 2 1/2 years and we celebrated his 14th birthday with him last month, July 12th. Love both of those 2 last pics of your gals!
> 
> View attachment 604013



Oh, Benny! I can quite imagine the swear words that go along with that facial expression... 

Lexi is 9 - she's been here for seven and a half years. The rescue I volunteer for took 42 cats out of one house in town, and she was the first one to come out of there. She's actually a foster fail, as I took her in on short notice as we just didn't have enough cat pens, and she kind of stayed. She was the only neuter in that house, so she was at the bottom of the pecking order, but she was actually the mother of the entire males in the house, ergo a former kitten machine. She came here badly underweight, half bald, smelly, stained and needing a suitcase for her issues. Sharing is still a problem, and when she doesn't get her own way, she bites... Love her to bits, though. And she's a brilliant mouser.

Poppy is almost 12 - I've had her since she was three and a half months old. She's a typical opinionated tortie who can slap hard enough to make you see stars. It's amazing how much wallop a 5kg cat can pack...  Poppy came from the same rescue btw - she was an unwanted kitten... Oh, and she has the same language skills as Benny. Swears like a trooper, does Madam Poppy. 

Both my girls have 'tude, but I wouldn't have it any other way.  Oh, and it's Poppy who rules the roost. 

P.S. Poppy is a shorthaired girl with a penchant for furry throws xxx


----------



## keithmac (14 Aug 2021)

Mum's got toast..


----------



## kayakerles (14 Aug 2021)

keithmac said:


> Mum's got toast..
> 
> View attachment 604043


Great pic, @keithmac, and 2 great looking woofs indeed! It also makes me think that in ways, woofs and meows might not be that different, I have clearly seen that look of desire and expectation in our kitties eyes as well. Especially when there is something tasty to sample. I suppose we humans do the same thing too. I have never been a woof's person, but I love watching the fun interactions between peeps & woofs.

My two furry friends. You can guess what they are looking forward to.


----------



## kayakerles (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> On the other hand, Madam... biffs...
> 
> View attachment 603884


@Reynard , Poppy is gorgeous, even snugged into the fluffiest of fluffy throws. (Charlie is Benny’s pillow.) Still hard for me to believe Poppy leads and Lexi follows. When we put a fresh bowl of water down for the kits, both boys may arrive immediately at the same time, but even if Charlie gets there first and starts drinking, once Benny gets there, he is IN and Chazzie then sits next to Benny until he “lets” Charlie go back to it. As Benny's first person told us when he came to live with us, “Benny owns everything.” But we love our kits even with all their “unique ways.” Eh?


----------



## keithmac (14 Aug 2021)

Our two Labs are just food hoovers, you'd think they were never fed!. In reality they eat better than I do..


----------



## gbb (14 Aug 2021)

Digby at circa 15 weeks old, nearly 19 kg. Took him to a closed quiet field to see how he does off the lead and how well he returns when you call...very well, even when a nearby magpie caught his attention.
It's difficult to gauge how big he will be, he seems modest sized to us but on Lab forums, many dogs of the same age are almost half his size.


----------



## keithmac (14 Aug 2021)

Earlier the better to have them off lead apparently, they have a natural instinct to say close to their family when pups.

Our youngest has excellent recall, the older one not so much (terrible three's!), I suppose shes technically a teenager..


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2021)

My temporary pet:






I offered to house my ex step-daughter’s cat, while she waits to move into her new house in about 4-5 weeks’ time.
Fortunately she’s an ‘indoor’ cat so I don’t feel bad leaving her for 8-9 hours every day during the week.


----------



## kayakerles (14 Aug 2021)

You're a thoughtful person, @dayvo. Are you already partially a cat person? If not, don’t worry, most cats are pretty happy to co-exist around people without much attention from you, as long as you'll feed them somewhat on schedule and clean their cat box every day or two. Anyway, hopefully you two can co-exist for a few weeks. Our kitties are now 100% indoor kitties (except for a hang-out-the-window cat patio in our small, one bedroom flat) and are perfectly content and happy. Only at first after joining our household did big boy Benny gently express somewhat the desire to kindly be left alone…


----------



## kayakerles (14 Aug 2021)

keithmac said:


> Our two Labs are just food hoovers, you'd think they were never fed!. In reality they eat better than I do..


LOL, I know what you mean, @keithmac, due to old boy Charlie’s possibility of having thyroid issues (very common in older kitties) along with the availability of dry kibble) he eats large quantities of high protein soft cat food of pure yummy fish, that if we compared our $$$ output for him vs us… we might be surprised at the numbers. As this is apparently one of the best directions to go for Charlie, a senior of 17 yrs old, 84 in people years, we will accommodate his almost insatiable hunger. Old Hoover Charlie!

Thankfully for your 2 beautiful woofs, it's just good ol' youthful hunger!


----------



## Mrs M (14 Aug 2021)

Oscar meditating on his evening walk 🥰


----------



## Mrs M (14 Aug 2021)

Where are your teeth lad??


----------



## Mrs M (14 Aug 2021)

Found ‘em!


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

kayakerles said:


> @Reynard , Poppy is gorgeous, even snugged into the fluffiest of fluffy throws. (Charlie is Benny’s pillow.) Still hard for me to believe Poppy leads and Lexi follows. When we put a fresh bowl of water down for the kits, both boys may arrive immediately at the same time, but even if Charlie gets there first and starts drinking, once Benny gets there, he is IN and Chazzie then sits next to Benny until he “lets” Charlie go back to it. As Benny's first person told us when he came to live with us, “Benny owns everything.” But we love our kits even with all their “unique ways.” Eh?
> 
> View attachment 604160



Awh xxx 

When I first had Lexi, she *would* push Poppy out of the way, because that's what she had to do in her old home. But a few stiff jabs put pay to that - and Poppy also has size on her side. Occasionally, we do get the odd Mexican standoff, though...


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Dayvo said:


> My temporary pet:
> 
> View attachment 604162
> 
> ...



Ah, what a beautiful blue-cream  I love torties in all their guises... 

Just make sure she has plenty of hidey holes, toys and a puzzle feeder for dry food (that can be as simple as dried kibble hidden in scrunched up balls of paper) and she'll be fine.  Cats sleep for 18 hours a day anyways...


----------



## keithmac (15 Aug 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar meditating on his evening walk 🥰
> View attachment 604199



That's an excellent picture!.

Is he a Vizsla?, our youngest Lab gets mistaken for one quite often.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Aug 2021)

keithmac said:


> That's an excellent picture!.
> 
> Is he a Vizsla?, our youngest Lab gets mistaken for one quite often.


Yes, he is


----------



## Mrs M (21 Aug 2021)

Oscar saw cows for the first time on our exploratory walk this morning.
Quite unsure and a bit scared 
😳


----------



## keithmac (21 Aug 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar saw cows for the first time on our exploratory walk this morning.
> Quite unsure and a bit scared
> 😳
> View attachment 605349



Nice to see he's on a lead around livestock, proper responsible dog owner.


----------



## Teamfixed (21 Aug 2021)

Bath time!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Aug 2021)

My mutt Jake yesterday in my neighbour's flat. 'Mia' the cat kept a beady eye on him and she wasn't too happy when she saw her cat nibbles being eaten by a dog.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

If that was either of mine, poor Jake would have his nose biffed for even having the temerity to try...


----------



## Teamfixed (23 Aug 2021)

Same doggy... honest


----------



## keithmac (23 Aug 2021)

Our two Labs had their mate round the other day, all behaved good as gold!.


----------



## Willd (23 Aug 2021)

Photo bomber 




He rather likes the sea


----------



## gbb (26 Aug 2021)

Not mine but my sons and partners...









American bulldog Cross, a beauty. Ted, soft as muck, built like the proverbial brick...


----------



## keithmac (26 Aug 2021)

Looks like he's crossed with a Labrador?.


----------



## Ripple (27 Aug 2021)

My new pet. Mr. Hamster.


----------



## kayakerles (27 Aug 2021)

What a colorful environment for your cute little fella, @ripple!


----------



## Ripple (28 Aug 2021)

"I'm freezing, give me back my warm bed linen!" 






"That's better. Night night!"


----------



## Scaleyback (1 Sep 2021)

My working cocker spaniel, Jess.


----------



## Ripple (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## gbb (2 Sep 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> My working cocker spaniel, Jess.
> 
> View attachment 607077
> 
> ...


REALLY nice photos


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

Ah, it's Madam Poppy's 12th birthday today. Love my opinionated and paranoid tortie girl to the moon and back. Seems like yesterday that she was a plant-pot-piddling, curtain-killing kitten!







P.S. I have taken some beef fillet out of the freezer for us all to share this evening


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

Beef Fillet. Spoilt.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Beef Fillet. Spoilt.



Well, she doesn't know I got it on yellow sticker 

On the other hand, I do so love to spoil the girls...


----------



## Scaleyback (3 Sep 2021)

Such a nice response here to my recent pictures of my working cocker spaniel Jess. I will show some more.


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

This little rascal was 2 on Weds, and we forgot.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 607393
> 
> 
> This little rascal was 2 on Weds, and we forgot.



Happy (belated) purrday, sweetpea xxx 

Naughty Daddy. I'd say he owes you more than a few prawns in apology...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Sep 2021)

My poor Lily, hit by a car on Wednesday and now in vet hospital. We think she will pull through, but it's touch and go.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> My poor Lily, hit by a car on Wednesday and now in vet hospital. We think she will pull through, but it's touch and go.
> 
> View attachment 607394



Ah man... Sending lots of hugs xxx Pawsies crossed for Madam Lily xxx


----------



## kayakerles (3 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, it's Madam Poppy's 12th birthday today. Love my opinionated and paranoid tortie girl to the moon and back. Seems like yesterday that she was a plant-pot-piddling, curtain-killing kitten!
> 
> View attachment 607387
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to Poppy, @Reynard. Love scritches from me and the Mrs, and Benny & Charlie too. 😻 😻 🎂


----------



## Mrs M (3 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, it's Madam Poppy's 12th birthday today. Love my opinionated and paranoid tortie girl to the moon and back. Seems like yesterday that she was a plant-pot-piddling, curtain-killing kitten!
> 
> View attachment 607387
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Poppy 
 xxx


----------



## Mrs M (3 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> My poor Lily, hit by a car on Wednesday and now in vet hospital. We think she will pull through, but it's touch and go.
> 
> View attachment 607394


Aw, sending good wishes to you all, hope Lily recovers well. 
xx


----------



## Mrs M (3 Sep 2021)

Nice, relaxing early evening and dinner time 
Thanks to Mr Marrow bone


----------



## Mrs M (3 Sep 2021)

Zonked now


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

Kyoto now.

2 years old.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Kyoto now.
> 
> 2 years old.
> 
> View attachment 607467


Stunningly beautiful


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

I called her a 'bandit' when she arrived as her face is very dark, like a mask wearer. She still lives up to the 'bandit' name as she raids dried cat food packets and even Dreamies tubs.


----------



## kayakerles (3 Sep 2021)

Kyoto is gorgeous, @fossyant. Happy Birthday to Kyoto!


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

Poppy says thank you for the birthday wishes. She is now sleeping off her share of the beef fillet.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> I called her a 'bandit' when she arrived as her face is very dark, like a mask wearer. She still lives up to the 'bandit' name as she raids dried cat food packets and even Dreamies tubs.



Are you *SURE* she's not a tortie?


----------



## keithmac (12 Sep 2021)

One boy and his dogs..

Had a lovely walk this morning with my son and our two Labs, they're never still long enough for a picture mind .


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2021)

keithmac said:


> One boy and his dogs..
> 
> Had a lovely walk this morning with my son and our two Labs, they're never still long enough for a picture mind .
> 
> ...


Nice and trim and fit looking.  I hate to see Labs being allowed to get fat.


----------



## keithmac (12 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice and trim and fit looking.  I hate to see Labs being allowed to get fat.



Thanks!, yep they're both around 25kg and we keep an eye on their weight all the time. Our oldest is prone to putting weight on quite easily.

As you say not nice to see fat Labs and it doesn't do their hips and joints any favours either.

Still having some fun with eldest and on lead walking, she's a bit of a devil sometimes!.


----------



## midlife (12 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> My poor Lily, hit by a car on Wednesday and now in vet hospital. We think she will pull through, but it's touch and go.
> 
> View attachment 607394



How is Lily, hope all OK.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Sep 2021)

midlife said:


> How is Lily, hope all OK.



She's doing ok, recovering but slowly, still in vet hospital. 

Hope her feeding tube will be out Monday, and maybe get her home end of the week. 

Thank you for asking.


----------



## midlife (12 Sep 2021)

That's good news  looking at your CC name our poodle is called Ruby Tuesday lol


----------



## Ripple (13 Sep 2021)

Let the hamster walk free in my room. He immediately climbed into my work shoe.  had to shake him out (literally) and gave him the shoe I don't use anymore.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Sep 2021)

Oscar and Thomas through the window.
Hello
Thomas is bored
Ignoring Oscar
Good bye


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2021)

keithmac said:


> One boy and his dogs..
> 
> Had a lovely walk this morning with my son and our two Labs, they're never still long enough for a picture mind .
> 
> ...


Labs are the best dogs in the world. The worst lab is better than most humans.


----------



## kayakerles (16 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Labs are the best dogs in the world. The worst lab is better than most humans.


Speaking of adorable labs, @Drago, how about a few updated pics of BRUCE? 👍🏻


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Speaking of adorable labs, @Drago, how about a few updated pics of BRUCE? 👍🏻


Don’t think he’s got him home yet. Any day now I think 

Did you ever get any Barleycup to try?


----------



## kayakerles (17 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t think he’s got him home yet. Any day now I think
> 
> Did you ever get any Barleycup to try?


Then eyes open for Bruce soon, Mo! Still haven't tried the Barleycup, but I did source it, through Amazon, but it seemed a bit pricy. I also have a large supply of a loose tea that I got quite awhile ago, (probably right before we discussed the BC) so I’m still drinking happy.  I may give it a shot when cooler weather rolls around. I'll keep you posted. ☕


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Speaking of adorable labs, @Drago, how about a few updated pics of BRUCE? 👍🏻


I get him tomorrow Les, so there will be pics galore of the wee feller.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Then eyes open for Bruce soon, Mo! Still haven't tried the Barleycup, but I did source it, through Amazon, but it seemed a bit pricy. I also have a large supply of a loose tea that I got quite awhile ago, (probably right before we discussed the BC) so I’m still drinking happy.  I may give it a shot when cooler weather rolls around. I'll keep you posted. ☕



Does the place where you get your groceries have a Polish aisle? Or do you have a Polish / Eastern European shop nearby? You should be able to source it there, as it's a common hot drink in Poland. Look for it under the "INKA" brand.


----------



## kayakerles (17 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Does the place where you get your groceries have a Polish aisle? Or do you have a Polish / Eastern European shop nearby? You should be able to source it there, as it's a common hot drink in Poland. Look for it under the "INKA" brand.


I didn’t think of checking our International isle at the grocery store, but I will. Thanks for the tip. I should have thought to do that! Unfortunately no Polish/Eastern European shop nearby. Thanks, Reynard. I'll check Whole Foods too, FWIW. Hello to the kitties also. 🐱 🐱


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

kayakerles said:


> I didn’t think of checking our International isle at the grocery store, but I will. Thanks for the tip. I should have thought to do that! Unfortunately no Polish/Eastern European shop nearby. Thanks, Reynard. I'll check Whole Foods too, FWIW. Hello to the kitties also. 🐱 🐱





Will pass on your "hello" to the girls. Lexi is currently downstairs in one of the igloo beds, and Poppy has her paws on my shoulder and is peering at my laptop screen and purring into my ear.


----------



## Zanelad (17 Sep 2021)

Willow, now 6 months old. It’s hard to imagine life without her.


----------



## kayakerles (18 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t think he’s got him home yet. Any day now I think
> 
> Did you ever get any Barleycup to try?


So Mo, I just priced a 100g container of Barleycup here in the States (!!!) for a bit over $26, which is £18.92 on your side, so for now I'll just have to stick with herbal and decaf tea I enjoy that I can source here. But SOME day! ☕


----------



## keithmac (18 Sep 2021)

A couple of our youngest, she's a bit special ❤.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

kayakerles said:


> So Mo, I just priced a 100g container of Barleycup here in the States (!!!) for a bit over $26, which is £18.92 on your side, so for now I'll just have to stick with herbal and decaf tea I enjoy that I can source here. But SOME day! ☕


Good grief. I can get 6 x 200g jars for that!


----------



## Zingano (19 Sep 2021)

This is Flynn - he’s a German Wirehaired Pointer rescue and the main reason I don’t do as many miles on my bike as I like.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Sep 2021)

Poppy 7 months now .


----------



## kayakerles (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good grief. I can get 6 x 200g jars for that!


Yeah, Mo, found very reasonable prices in the UK, but totally refuse to be gouged over a morning cuppa! Let the people selling it over here get rich off someone else. C'est la vie. But still… SOMEday! ☕️

Benny says good morning, now having stolen both my seat & pillow.






Charlie is napping in the tub!





Have a good day. 🐱 🐱


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Sep 2021)

I don’t post enough of my doggy . It’s funny we couldn’t imagine not having her now ! They just get under your skin and that’s it !!

btw this was a wee while after the wasp sting settled down a bit !


----------



## Ripple (20 Sep 2021)

A chew toy instead of a pillow for better sleep.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Sep 2021)

Sam just got brushed, a bit excited and taking it out on Oscar’s new, giant tennis ball


----------



## Ripple (28 Sep 2021)

Not looking for the easiest way.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Sep 2021)

Lily is very happy to be home at last today, albeit a long way yet to be fully recovered.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lily is very happy to be home at last today, albeit a long way yet to be fully recovered.
> 
> View attachment 611418



Oh bless her cotton socks xxx 

Please give her a gentle chin tickle from Cuddle Aunt Reynard


----------



## kayakerles (30 Sep 2021)

I somehow missed your posts about Lily, RT. I knew something not good had happened as soon as I saw her picture. But hey, she's heads up and on the mend. Yay! May she be wholly healed and fully fluffed in no time. 
Treats for Lilly from Benny & Charlie. 🐟 🐠


----------



## Mrs M (3 Oct 2021)

Oscar spying on Thomas


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Oct 2021)

Haha I’m just thinking Lugs !!


----------



## kayakerles (3 Oct 2021)

Benny Sunday napping, Charlie hangin' out with him.


----------



## Ripple (6 Oct 2021)

Fell asleep while washing himself. Oh dear. Such a hard job.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Oct 2021)

Day off so we took Oscar to the nearby dog park, no pals to play with so headed to our tiny local beach.
Stopped off at a park on the way home so he could have a good run about. He’ll be snoozing all afternoon so hoping to head out on the bikes soon 
😀


----------



## Mrs M (9 Oct 2021)

Football not going too well 😬


----------



## Mrs M (10 Oct 2021)

Been having some issues getting Oscar in the car since we changed it. Refusing to get it.
Managed this morning with some roast chicken, just in the back seat though.
Off to the beach, where he had great fun, chasing his ball and playing with another Vizsla 🤩
Scared of the crab claws and not too sure of the whole crab either 🤣


----------



## Mrs M (10 Oct 2021)

Got his Poppy today too 👍🏼


----------



## Zanelad (12 Oct 2021)

Willow had a visit from our three grandchildren today. I’m not sure that she was impressed with the invasion of noise and movement into her home
.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2021)

Not sure where to post this but here is as good a place as any


View: https://youtu.be/pXezLv_5RaY


Calling @Illaveago and @Reynard


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Not sure where to post this but here is as good a place as any
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/pXezLv_5RaY
> ...




I'm just sitting here crying with laughter. That is bloody genius!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Oct 2021)

Jake at the top of Clitheroe Castle yesterday.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Oct 2021)

Lily has had her feeding tube and bandages removed, now much more interested in food and out into the garden a bit too.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lily has had her feeding tube and bandages removed, now much more interested in food and out into the garden a bit too.
> 
> View attachment 613731



Yay, onwards and upwards!  Give the brave girl a chin tickle from me xxx


----------



## Ripple (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

Ripple said:


> View attachment 613841


Hello you little cutie


----------



## Mrs M (16 Oct 2021)

Rear bike light makes a great substitute for a collar light until wee find what we want!
Clip is solid too so almost seems glued to Oscar’s collar 😀


----------



## Mrs M (16 Oct 2021)

We think “Bertie the Vizsla” bears a striking resemblance to Oscar 🤣
Same teddy bear too


----------



## oldwheels (18 Oct 2021)

Came back from shopping and found Buffy waiting beside my seat in the conservatory.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Oct 2021)

Dilys will be 1 on Thursday


----------



## Andy_R (18 Oct 2021)

Toby protecting me from dangerous vegetables....


----------



## Ripple (20 Oct 2021)

Sorry for crap quality. 

Hamster being a comedian again.  Took him a few tries but he finally managed to hide a munching stick in his cheek. 











He then went into his food storage but being out of balance he hit every corner on his way.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Oct 2021)

Oscar has the occasional “claw” 
Mummified pigs trotter.
Very messy so has to demolish it in his crate (bat cave).
If he’s getting a special treat, just say “to the bat cave” and he rushes like mad, opens the door and waits inside for the goodies!


----------



## GM (21 Oct 2021)

Alan's got his jim-jams on ready for bed!...


----------



## Rocky (22 Oct 2021)

GM said:


> Alan's got his jim-jams on ready for bed!...
> 
> View attachment 614564


I thought you'd have him in the Hammers kit........


----------



## GM (22 Oct 2021)

Rocky said:


> I thought you'd have him in the Hammers kit........




Brilliant idea, that's his Christmas present sorted!


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Oct 2021)

Bobbie is just over 11 months old now, his head is only marginally smaller than a massive pumpkin!


----------



## Mrs M (23 Oct 2021)

Snoring should keep us awake all night! 





0


----------



## Mrs M (25 Oct 2021)

Our precious, Oscar boy is 1 today!
Had lots of fun 🤩
Playtime at the dog park, prezzies, visits from his favourite humans plus a home made piggy cake.
Know it tasted better than it looked! 👍🏼
Discovered the savaged remains 😬


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Happy Woofday big boy xxx


----------



## kayakerles (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Happy Woofday big boy xxx


Ain’t it great to be a one year old pup!

happy special day, Oscar. 🦴🦴🦴


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2021)

🎂 Oscar


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

Happy Birthday Oscar. Can’t believe he’s 1 already!


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Oct 2021)

Bobbie Williams is a year old on the 6th of November so my daughter took him for a photo shoot at the RSPCA. He looks lovely and well behaved which is not the case, he wouldn’t sit still and although he is house trained, he is not studio trained and he proceeded to pee 3 times!


----------



## Mrs M (29 Oct 2021)

Where has our wee puppy gone


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

Hrmph... X-rated photos with large pompoms on view.

I can't unsee those now...


----------



## rockyroller (1 Nov 2021)

hoping not to bring anyone down. but as a matter of closure & since we'll all pass thru that door. this weekend we said goodbye to one of three sibling cats. since he was black & because it was Halloween I lit a black candle at dusk. Stormy loved the night. I wore black all day




he loved his siblings despite territorial trials. they were a team, especially when they were outside. our Son named him




we loved chasing & sometimes catching chipmunks. 2 summers ago he chased a fisher-cat up a tree




& he meowed in the morning for catnip, which he would roll it. not everyday, moderation after all ...




his last day, marked by severe physical disabilities, was as comfortable as I could make it. he purred in my lap, on the couch & on a warm fleece at the Doctor's office. Stormy would often come to me in bed at night when the lights were dim, climb on y chest & drip. what is it w/ black cats & dripping. our previous black cat "Rita" did the same thing. after a cpl minutes he would stretch out real long on the bed next to me, while I combed & brushed him. that was heaven for him. that is, until Wifey came to bed then we would scurry back downstairs w/ his siblings




with all the best memories, we say goodbye & we will miss him & remember him always. his siblings seem curious & are exhibiting some signs that they are missing his presence, so we concentrate on them where appropriate. hug your pets, we know you do. our time with them is temporary. as-is our own time w/ each other. yesterday was sad, not as horrible as Saturday. today & tomorrow will be better, for us ... we buried some of his fur * gathered from a comb I used on him that last morning. he loved being groomed. we wrapped the little box of fur in black paper w/ his name in silver marker & buried it out back where the sun rises & where the setting sun falls on our garden. we can look out there & remember him, in all his joy. the last year or so he had 1 white whisker. altho in that photo it looks like more. ok then. right. moving on ... gotta go little buddy. such a good boy. pat pat. scratch scratch. I'll be looking for signs of you in nature & I trust you'll make your presence known to me. it wasn't a happy Halloween, but the connection didn't go unnoticed & helped a little, I think. everyone at the Vet's office thought he was beautiful & couldn't have been kinder


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hoping not to bring anyone down. but as a matter of closure & since we'll all pass thru that door. this weekend we said goodbye to one of three sibling cats. since he was black & because it was Halloween I lit a black candle at dusk. Stormy loved the night. I wore black all day
> View attachment 615936
> 
> he loved his siblings despite territorial trials. they were a team, especially when they were outside. our Son named him
> ...


Gosh, that made my eyes leak a bit. Yes, they break your heart every time you have to let one go but life without a pet is close to unbearable for me. Currently have a Siamese cat on my lap and leaning over her to type this.

Sorry for the loss of your pal.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, that made my eyes leak a bit. Yes, they break your heart every time you have to let one go but life without a pet is close to unbearable for me. Currently have a Siamese cat on my lap and leaning over her to type this. Sorry for the loss of your pal.


thank you. we had a Siamese when I was young. blue eyes, a bit crossed. ;-)


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hoping not to bring anyone down. but as a matter of closure & since we'll all pass thru that door. this weekend we said goodbye to one of three sibling cats. since he was black & because it was Halloween I lit a black candle at dusk. Stormy loved the night. I wore black all day
> View attachment 615936
> 
> he loved his siblings despite territorial trials. they were a team, especially when they were outside. our Son named him
> ...



Awh xxx  Hugs from all of us here chez Casa Reynard, @rockyroller

Play hard on the Bridge, gorgeous boy xxx

P.S. I'm typing this with a tortie on my desk next to me.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> thank you. we had a Siamese when I was young. blue eyes, a bit crossed. ;-)



Along with kinked tails, a well-known fault of the breed. In the early days of the cat fancy, those traits were actually seen as very desirable, but far less so now. The crossed eyes are linked to visual impairment and a couple of other genetic issues.

On the show bench, they're a withholding fault, so generally, if you see a Siamese in the Household Pet section, a tail kink is often the reason why.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Awh xxx  Hugs from all of us here chez Casa Reynard, @rockyroller
> Play hard on the Bridge, gorgeous boy xxx
> P.S. I'm typing this with a tortie on my desk next to me.


aww thank you & hehe, great! as it should be, meaning, companion in your company. thanks again. there were many times over the past 48 hrs. where I felt very alone. Wifey was out of town, our Son who named him as well. I'm so thankful my Daughter was with me. I dreaded waking her with the news. she rose to the occasion, but suffered as well. a bonding we wish we didn't have to endure


----------



## Mrs M (1 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hoping not to bring anyone down. but as a matter of closure & since we'll all pass thru that door. this weekend we said goodbye to one of three sibling cats. since he was black & because it was Halloween I lit a black candle at dusk. Stormy loved the night. I wore black all day
> View attachment 615936
> 
> he loved his siblings despite territorial trials. they were a team, especially when they were outside. our Son named him
> ...


So sad to hear of Stormy’s passing.
Our wee furry friends don’t stay with us on this earth long enough.
You helped your little friend pass with some comfort and love 💕 and gave a loving tribute.
Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Proto (1 Nov 2021)

Walked with Lexie the lurcher in the woods behind the house, usual running about, exploring (Lex, not me). Got home, bit of frisbee chasing on the lawn, then retired to the sofa (me) and bed for Lexie. Loooked down and she’d got a massive fecking hole in her chest. Sort of ripped the skin clean off. She didn’t seem to bothered but it looked horrendous. No idea how or when it happened.

Dogs must have astonishing pain threshold, she really was behaving like nothing had happened. Trip to emergency vet on a Sunday night was fun. Cleaned up, internal stitches, dressings and penicilli - £466, thank you very much!


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Ouch, poor wee toot xxx Hope she mends quickly 

P.S. I have a Lexi, but of the feline variety.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2021)

Mrs M said:


> So sad to hear of Stormy’s passing.
> Our wee furry friends don’t stay with us on this earth long enough.
> You helped your little friend pass with some comfort and love 💕 and gave a loving tribute.
> Hugs to you all xxx


thank you. support from other pet lovers matters & helps. much appreciated. the siblings are aware & adapting so we're settling in to new routines. having them & them having us, is a comfort to all


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

Proto said:


> Walked with Lexie the lurcher in the woods behind the house, usual running about, exploring (Lex, not me). Got home, bit of frisbee chasing on the lawn, then retired to the sofa (me) and bed for Lexie. Loooked down and she’d got a massive fecking hole in her chest. Sort of ripped the skin clean off. She didn’t seem to bothered but it looked horrendous. No idea how or when it happened.
> 
> Dogs must have astonishing pain threshold, she really was behaving like nothing had happened. Trip to emergency vet on a Sunday night was fun. Cleaned up, internal stitches, dressings and penicilli - £466, thank you very much!
> View attachment 616013
> ...


Ouch. My lab/springer cross did that on barbed wire but back nearer her flank. A few years ago and it was just around £140 if I remember. Vets fees haven't half shot up this last few years. £45 just to walk through the door here now.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2021)

Proto said:


> Walked with Lexie the lurcher in the woods behind the house, usual running about, exploring (Lex, not me). Got home, bit of frisbee chasing on the lawn, then retired to the sofa (me) and bed for Lexie. Loooked down and she’d got a massive fecking hole in her chest. Sort of ripped the skin clean off. She didn’t seem to bothered but it looked horrendous. No idea how or when it happened.
> Dogs must have astonishing pain threshold, she really was behaving like nothing had happened. Trip to emergency vet on a Sunday night was fun. Cleaned up, internal stitches, dressings and penicilli - £466, thank you very much!


yikes! how was Lexi during the procedure? glad they didn't use skin glue. had a doc use that on a cat one time & it let loose as soon as we got home, had to run back for real stitches. that repair looks solid!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ouch. My lab/springer cross did that on barbed wire but back nearer her flank. A few years ago and it was just around £140 if I remember. Vets fees haven't half shot up this last few years. £45 just to walk through the door here now.


putting our feline Stormy down this weekend cost us $250. I don't begrudge it. but yeah $$


----------



## Proto (2 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yikes! how was Lexi during the procedure? glad they didn't use skin glue. had a doc use that on a cat one time & it let loose as soon as we got home, had to run back for real stitches. that repair looks solid!


She wandered into the vets, and I could tell she was thinking "what the feck are they going to do to me now?" She just stood there whilst the vet removed our amateur dressing and had a poke and a prod. The vet used th word 'stoic'. They took her away, sedated her and got to work. I was sent away whilst they worked, picked her up 90 minutes later. A bit sleepy. 
Next morning she wanted to go running and killing rabbits, as if nothing had happened. Under strict instructions to keep her on the lead for two weeks, which she will not be happy about..


----------



## kayakerles (2 Nov 2021)

Greetings from the Maryland/DC area, Rocky. How did we wind up here? So sorry to hear about you loss of Stormy. The fact that we will outlive our kitties guarantees us a few heart-rippers throughout our life, but we never forget them. We recently had to have our dear blue-eyed 15-year-old apple head Siamese mix, Riley, put to sleep. Sadly he developed a quick onset of a hyper-active thyroid. That left his buddy Charlie, a tabby, all alone. To comfort him we brought a 12-year-old solid gray Kitty into the family, Benny. He is a big boy. 20 pounds! Now at 17 years old, Charlie is really starting to show age. Benny showers him with affection, as do my wife and I. Not looking forward to when his final day comes. One of our other former Heartbreakers was Perry, a long-haired orange and white tabby. He lived to just under 20 years old and passed away in my arms. So tough. So sad for quite a while, but now he’s another one of the boys that fill up that special spot in our hearts reserved for our furry friends. I’m glad you still have Stormy‘s siblings, that they have one another, and you too. Hang in there. Happier days ahead.


----------



## Chris S (3 Nov 2021)

Not mine. Apparently Norwich Cathedral has its own cat.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Nov 2021)

Our “teenager” has got used to languishing in his pit until 9.30 - 10.00.
Bit naughty last night so rude awakening at 7.20 this morning! Boot camp day!
Collar and harness on, out of bed and ready to go before he’d even woken up 
Out for a good hour and met up with our neighbour with Oscar’s best pooch friend ❤️
lovely walk at best time of day 
Our boy’s been so well behaved and chilled today, happy to play contentedly with his toys 
Evening walkies then took himself off to bed 🥰


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Nov 2021)

Well our pup was rolling about with a wee cockapoo when out for a walk tonight . Both on leads out at the main road. Ours slipped her harness….. well you can work out the rest. Luckily driver saw her and slammed the brakes on. Light collision to the side of the car.
Emergency vet as noticed blood from her paw, checked over and it looks like she’s lost a claw. Could have been worse very much worse. £280 lighter and she’s seems fine.


----------



## Ripple (4 Nov 2021)

I'm watching you! 👀


----------



## Mrs M (5 Nov 2021)

Ripple said:


> I'm watching you! 👀
> 
> View attachment 616453


So cute!


----------



## rockyroller (6 Nov 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> My working cocker spaniel, Jess


regal! great photos!


----------



## rockyroller (6 Nov 2021)

my morning buddy, Reggie


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Nov 2021)

It’s Bobbies 1st birthday today!


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Nov 2021)

More pics of Bobbie on his 1st Birthday 💕


----------



## Mrs M (6 Nov 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> More pics of Bobbie on his 1st Birthday 💕
> 
> View attachment 616737
> 
> ...


Happy 1st birthday gorgeous boy!
😀❤️


----------



## Mrs M (6 Nov 2021)

Well done for posing in your wee hat 👍🏼Oscar tried to eat his! 😬


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Nov 2021)

Birthday cake time!












🎂


----------



## rockyroller (7 Nov 2021)

how about a picture of someone else's pet? my neighbor is dog sitting this little cutie


----------



## Mrs M (12 Nov 2021)

Thomas and Sam are feeling a bit left out so here’s a wee pic of them.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Nov 2021)

Oscar ❤️


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

Reggie wants in!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Nov 2021)

Time to throw the ball again! "Lord" Bailey.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Nov 2021)

Bobbie dressed up as a Bat for Halloween night.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Bobbie dressed up as a Bat for Halloween night.


lol, did they fool anyone?


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> lol, did they fool anyone?


The wings fooled nobody and he couldn’t fly, total waste of money!


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> The wings fooled nobody and he couldn’t fly, total waste of money!


you don't know unless you try, right?


----------



## Ripple (19 Nov 2021)

It's mine! No sharing!


----------



## Scaleyback (20 Nov 2021)

Sadie, my 13 year old (rescued) beagle.

What does one do with ones ears ?


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Nov 2021)

Dilys!!!


----------



## Mrs M (21 Nov 2021)

Lovely walk this afternoon to a local bay, very peaceful, loved it!


----------



## rockyroller (23 Nov 2021)

just came across a photo from a cpl years ago (before we lost the black one) with all 3 outside, pre-sunrise. fun for me to see again because it was rare to get a photo of all of them together when they got older


----------



## Mrs M (23 Nov 2021)

Our older cat Thomas is usually the dog’s evening walk “stalker”. Think Sam’s been having some lessons! 🤣


----------



## Mrs M (26 Nov 2021)

At 13 months old now Oscar has started to “muscle up” 
Thinking of renaming him Greipel!


----------



## Mrs M (26 Nov 2021)

2 jackets and a buff for a 5 min walk! 🤣


----------



## Zanelad (29 Nov 2021)

Willow's first experience with snow. I don't think that she's overly impressed by it......


----------



## Mrs M (30 Nov 2021)

Oscar is getting better every day from his kennel cough. Getting his appetite back and not coughing so much 😀
Brought one of his outdoor toys inside today. 😬
No damage done, so far!


----------



## gbb (9 Dec 2021)

Digby, now around 8 months old...doesn't time fly !!





Never stops playing with toys, bones, my hands, he is full on...
Seemed a bit wierd tonight when I got home and took him out, he seemed skittish, scared. Later we found out there's been a lot of military flights today, they get early loud circling above for half an hour ot more each time..perhaps that was it, they really are very loud.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (10 Dec 2021)

Alfie, decent weather for a change, Borrowdale valley, Nr. Keswick








In the recent snow




Barney cat.


----------



## keithmac (13 Dec 2021)

Post walk snooze, still not got the on lead malarkey cracked but both good as gold off lead.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Dec 2021)




----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2021)

SHE DID IT AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she got in on her own!
I let the 1st cat out, walked around w/ a flashlight & clapped my hands to look for & chase away any predators. saw some deer eyes in the woods & came back in. after a few minutes this one comes downstairs & wants to go out. I open the door a crack & use the flashlight from the door way & as she walked to the right side of the house I told her "don't go far"

my routine is to sit on the couch drinking coffee watching the news until I see one or more of them at the back door, then I go let them in. I turn my head every cpl of minutes, so pretty much as soon as they come back, I know it & let them in. she hasn't been staying out long for a few months so I was turning my head for this one frequently. not there, not there, not there. THEN SHE'S INSIDE !!!!!!!!!!!

I swear to God she got back in on her own or with the help of a higher power! she's done it before but I thought I was crazy. but THIS TIME THERE IS NO QUESTION!


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

That's cats for you @rockyroller - like God, they move in mysterious ways. 

If my two are anything to go by, they *ARE* minor deities in their own right...


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2021)

yesterday I came across a cpl more pics of our late Stormy. not to dwell on the loss but I was so happy so see these pics because he was so difficult to photo. he was always tough to capture standing still & as a black cat, difficult to expose for. lately, sometimes Vic (pictured above) will sit at the back door & "murp" as if she is seeing another cat outside. that usually indicates to me that I might be able to coax another in. but when I go check, there is nothing out there. wonder if his spirit is slipping by & she can see or sense it ...?


----------



## Mrs M (15 Dec 2021)

Thinking of entering Oscar into some gurning competitions.
Think he’d do well! 🤣


----------



## Mrs M (15 Dec 2021)

Back from walkies, let’s play 😀


----------



## Scaleyback (16 Dec 2021)

Yesterday we had to say goodbye to our beautiful sweet rescued Beagle Sadie.

After 14 days of spasmodic sickness coupled with extreme distress we could not bear to see her suffer any longer.

After all the Vets treatments and tests the only option now is surgery to investigate further.

We cannot countenance that at Sadie's age and we believe the outcome will not be positive.

We console ourselves with the belief that for the final 3 years 9 months of her life we have done our best to undo all the harm bestowed upon her by her previous human owners.

Sleep deeply gentle Sadie, you were a big part of our lives, we love you and will miss you greatly.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Yesterday we had to say goodbye to our beautiful sweet rescued Beagle Sadie.
> 
> After 14 days of spasmodic sickness coupled with extreme distress we could not bear to see her suffer any longer.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that and glad she enjoyed her twilight years in your care.

My old neighbour phoned me last night to say her family are also taking their beloved dog Archie to the vet for the last time today. Especially sad coming up to Christmas but you know when the time is right to let them go.


----------



## Saluki (16 Dec 2021)

So sorry for your loss @Scaleyback. It’s never an easy time. I am sure that Sadie felt loved for every second that she lived with you.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Yesterday we had to say goodbye to our beautiful sweet rescued Beagle Sadie.
> 
> After 14 days of spasmodic sickness coupled with extreme distress we could not bear to see her suffer any longer.
> 
> ...



Ah man... 

Play hard on the Bridge, beautiful girl xxx

P.S. rescues are the best


----------



## Scaleyback (16 Dec 2021)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.
They say 'it helps to talk' It just doesn't feel like that at this time. 😢


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Yesterday we had to say goodbye to our beautiful sweet rescued Beagle Sadie.
> After 14 days of spasmodic sickness coupled with extreme distress we could not bear to see her suffer any longer.
> After all the Vets treatments and tests the only option now is surgery to investigate further.
> We cannot countenance that at Sadie's age and we believe the outcome will not be positive.
> ...


what a beautiful photo! so sorry for your loss. wishing you all strength right now & nothing but the best memories. we recently had a similar loss & we know how tough it is. every corner of the house, outside & grocery shopping. my Dad once told me, only time & distraction helps with great loss. hang in there. you are not alone


----------



## Mrs M (16 Dec 2021)

Scaleyback said:


> Yesterday we had to say goodbye to our beautiful sweet rescued Beagle Sadie.
> 
> After 14 days of spasmodic sickness coupled with extreme distress we could not bear to see her suffer any longer.
> 
> ...


So sad to hear of your loss of beautiful Sadie.
Nothing I can say to make you feel better, wish there was.
Sending hugs xxxx


----------



## Scaleyback (16 Dec 2021)

Mrs M said:


> So sad to hear of your loss of beautiful Sadie.
> Nothing I can say to make you feel better, wish there was.
> Sending hugs xxxx


Thank you, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Ripple (20 Dec 2021)

My bowl is empty. Give me food!






Oi! Stop staring at me. I'm shy!






You still here???






Ehhh ... let it be. I'm too busy.






What you laughing at? It's an art of balancing with both cheeks filled with food.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2021)

Just over a year since our little whirlwind arrived 🥰
What a year! 
Best decision ever 😀
A cheeky wee monster maturing into a sensitive, intuitive and beautiful soul.
(Still a cheeky boy though) 🤣


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

Tongue blep!!!


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

It's Madam Poppy's 12th Gotchaversary today. She's been here chez Casa Reynard since she was three and a half months old. Poppy might be growing old disgracefully (well, she *IS* a tortie after all), but she's still my little kitten schmitten... 







P.S. That's Madam Lexi's red fleece throw, but she's nicked it. Never mind that she has a green one all of her very own...


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's Madam Poppy's 12th Gotchaversary today. She's been here chez Casa Reynard since she was three and a half months old. Poppy might be growing old disgracefully (well, she *IS* a tortie after all), but she's still my little kitten schmitten...
> 
> View attachment 623458
> 
> ...


You manage to have a Christmas tree? 🐱


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You manage to have a Christmas tree? 🐱



It's only a little diddy 2ft one that sits on the nest of tables next to that armchair. One bauble was on the floor this morning, but that's actually a rarity.

A previous cat called Toby *WAS* a tree wrecker, and I'd come down in the morning to a trail of chewed tree, dislodged baubles and sucked tinsel...


----------



## stephec (24 Dec 2021)

It's hard work being a dog.


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You manage to have a Christmas tree? 🐱


Our tree is a mess. Our expensive Disney Baubles, mickey's ear is missing - it's in the tree somewhere. Our tree is only 5ft, but they trash it.. al part of the fun. They love it though.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Our tree is a mess. Our expensive Disney Baubles, mickey's ear is missing - it's in the tree somewhere. Our tree is only 5ft, but they trash it.. al part of the fun. They love it though.



It's why I only use plastic baubles these days, as they bounce rather than shatter... Mind, the majority are vintage, some I remember being on the tree when I was little.  I do have lovely pre-war glass ones inherited from my paternal great aunt, but I simply don't dare use them...


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's why I only use plastic baubles these days, as they bounce rather than shatter... Mind, the majority are vintage, some I remember being on the tree when I was little.  I do have lovely pre-war glass ones inherited from my paternal great aunt, but I simply don't dare use them...



Went with the colour scheme (daughter this year) - we bought them over 10 years ago in Disney, but mickey's ears do fall off - been glued a fair amount.... They are glass but tough, compared to most rubbish.. We're not precious about them, we just need to find his ear - 3cm by 3cm..


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Went with the colour scheme (daughter this year) - we bought them over 10 years ago in Disney, but mickey's ears do fall off - been glued a fair amount.... They are glass but tough, compared to most rubbish.. We're not precious about them, we just need to find his ear - 3cm by 3cm..



Look under the sofa. That's where most cat toys tend to end up


----------



## newfhouse (25 Dec 2021)

Christmas morning, new toys.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2021)

Oscar had overcome his aversion to the car bough especially for him!
Been all over last few days, very short distances initially but building up gradually.
A star at Stonehaven beach today, recall was fantastic, he’s growing up 🥰


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Dec 2021)

Christmas Day for Poppy


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Dec 2021)

Cuddles with her human big bro


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Dec 2021)

Couple of pics from our walk down the woods


----------



## newfhouse (29 Dec 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> View attachment 623937
> 
> 
> View attachment 623939
> ...


Her colouring reminds me of our last golden, Scarlett.


----------



## newfhouse (2 Jan 2022)

Zoomies this morning.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jan 2022)

Teenage laundry antics! 😬


----------



## kayakerles (8 Jan 2022)

Greetings from Benny. Been with us for 3 years yesterday. Now 15 years old. 20 lbs. of love n whiskers!






And his buddy, 17 yr. old Charlie.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

Happy Gotchaversary, Benny xxx


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 Jan 2022)

One of my pigs, Basil, who is a bit of a climber. If he can get to your shoulder, he will.


----------



## Ripple (11 Jan 2022)

Mmmm, dried corn cob.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jan 2022)




----------



## newfhouse (12 Jan 2022)

Just back from the vet specialist after entropion surgery on both eyes. The huge cone will take some managing


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

newfhouse said:


> Just back from the vet specialist after entropion surgery on both eyes. The huge cone will take some managing
> 
> View attachment 626151



Awh bless... You could probably get Sky TV reception with that thing. 

Ordinarily, I'd say Cone of Shame, but it's not... Well, not this time...


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2022)

Oscar is a bit like Frank Spencer!
Every day, in every way, he’s getting better and better 😀
Great recall yesterday, out playing with a friend on the moss, both out of sight 😬
Other dog’s owner blew his whistle and only Oscar came zooming back!
Got a new toy today and a wee game at lunch time.
I was working and he popped in occasionally to see if it was play time again 🥰


----------



## newfhouse (14 Jan 2022)

Despite the huge cone the clumsy oaf still managed to bash his eye. Fortunately it looks worse than it is.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2022)

newfhouse said:


> Despite the huge cone the clumsy oaf still managed to bash his eye. Fortunately it looks worse than it is.
> 
> View attachment 626510


Aw, looks so sore!
Poor baby 🥰


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2022)

Maybe I'd better take my words back about that cone... 

Hope he mends quickly xxx


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Jan 2022)

A common occurrence, cuddly toys of which we have many and I mean many


----------



## Mrs M (22 Jan 2022)

Thomas likes sleeping on “his” sofa whenever he so wishes 🥰


----------



## kayakerles (22 Jan 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Thomas likes sleeping on “his” sofa whenever he so wishes 🥰


He looks sooo comfy, ~ Benny will often claim “my” corner of the sofa if I get up to make another cuppa, as he knows that all comfy spots are really “his.”


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2022)

kayakerles said:


> He looks sooo comfy, ~ Benny will often claim “my” corner of the sofa if I get up to make another cuppa, as he knows that all comfy spots are really “his.”



Ah, the joys of living with a cat...


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jan 2022)

Oscar had to be up early today for his first day at doggie day care.
Far too early for him and not impressed.
Dropped him off with his packed lunch, like his first day at school 🤗
Got a week update later on saying he was having a great time!
He met another Vizsla but was a bit too full on for him 😬
Was so excited when we picked him up and seemed well chuffed with himself when we got home, running about and happy.
He’s totally zonked now and snoring quite loudly! Not sure he’ll be up for his bed time walk.
Trying to give him many different experiences and lots of fun. Seems to have worked today.
They even said he’s welcome back 😃


----------



## gbb (27 Jan 2022)

Well that went well?...




Digby, around 9 months,35 kg.
He is marvelous,hasn't attacked or chewed anything he shouldn't (apart from my hands and arms,loves a wrestle) but we have showered him with toys. The one above, £3, lasted less than 30 minutes ...ah well.


----------



## kayakerles (28 Jan 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar had to be up early today for his first day at doggie day care.
> Far too early for him and not impressed.
> Dropped him off with his packed lunch, like his first day at school 🤗
> Got a week update later on saying he was having a great time!
> ...


Glad Oscar had such a good time, Mrs M, how often will he go to classes? As you know I'm a cat person too, but never had a canine friend. Oscar's a handsome pup.


----------



## Randomnerd (28 Jan 2022)

Working Bedlington Terrier, aged nine. 
The softest dog. A complete rocket. A pure huntress. An absolute gem. But rather naughty - she makes me laugh daily.
If anyone has a connection to or sniff of decent Bedlington stock, I would be delighted to hear from you/them. Planning for long-term replacement; hoping I have plenty of time left, though.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Jan 2022)

Our poor wee pup has gone into season this week. She’s doing ok but it’s lead walks and big stick and boots for the next fortnight or so.


----------



## palinurus (28 Jan 2022)

We've had Bella three years now.

How it started...





How it's going...





She'll be eighteen soon. Having some kidney trouble, only two teeth, but active still.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Jan 2022)

kayakerles said:


> Glad Oscar had such a good time, Mrs M, how often will he go to classes? As you know I'm a cat person too, but never had a canine friend. Oscar's a handsome pup.


Thank you 😊 
We’ve always been cat persons until Oscar came along.
He’s going ad hoc to doggie day care, just to give him some fun away from home.
We’re off on holiday soon and he’s going into a doggie hotel, own room, patio and tv.
Visited earlier this week and all happy.
We’ll all miss each other, humans, dog and cats 🥰


----------



## Mrs M (28 Jan 2022)

palinurus said:


> We've had Bella three years now.
> 
> How it started...
> 
> ...



Aw, you both look so happy and contented 🥰
xx


----------



## Chris S (1 Feb 2022)

Not mine but somebody's


----------



## Zanelad (2 Feb 2022)

Willow's diversifying her portfolio and has moved into property...?


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Feb 2022)

I bought this tweed coat for him the other day from https://www.lancashiredogcompany.com/.


----------



## Randomnerd (5 Feb 2022)

Bit warm for your poor old dog to be going about in tweeds, isnt it? Does it have to share your ”taste”?


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Feb 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> *Bit warm* for your poor old dog to be going about in tweeds, isnt it? Does it have to share your ”taste”?


Er, it was 3 Celsius/37.4 Fahrenheit, with on and off hailstones here yesterday!   🧐


----------



## Mrs M (5 Feb 2022)

We’re on our hols.
Oscar was a bit nervous on his first day in the doggie hotel.
Wee update said he’s come out of his shell and all the staff have fallen in love with him 🥰
Can relax now.
Check him on Oscar cam every day 👍🏼
Got him a new large bed for his stay and packet his blanket and fur “puppy blankie”
First bed that he’s not destroyed!
xx


----------



## stephec (6 Feb 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought this tweed coat for him the other day from https://www.lancashiredogcompany.com/.
> 
> View attachment 629657
> 
> ...


Cheers accy, even more ways of splashing the cash on my dog. 😂

There's some lovely tweed on there though, I'm tempted to go and have a look.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Feb 2022)

stephec said:


> Cheers accy, even more ways of splashing the cash on my dog. 😂
> 
> There's some lovely tweed on there though, I'm tempted to go and have a look.


She sells most stuff online. I buy 4 or 5 items a year off her, though I go into the shop not buy online as it's only 5 minutes walk from where I live. She knocked a third of the coat I bought on Thursday (should've been £39) as she said with spring on the way the 'fur' lining will limit how much wear my mutt will get out of it, till next autumn. It certainly came in handy on Friday during those hailstone showers!


----------



## Mrs M (10 Feb 2022)

Wee visitor today on our hols.
Familiar face, met him a few times before, lives across the road.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Feb 2022)

Reunited with our wee Thomas lookalike, Zorro and Carlos the ginger 💕


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Feb 2022)

Sadly 'Flopsy' the Australian Silky Terrier (my mutt Jake's pal) died aged 14 the other day.😥 According to her owner she was fine then started vomiting and passing blood and passed away in 4 short hours. Her owner who's looked after strays for decades and was married to a vet thinks it was Parvovirus.


----------



## newfhouse (12 Feb 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sadly 'Flopsy' the Australian Silky Terrier (my mutt Jake's pal) died aged 14 the other day.😥 According to her owner she was fine then started vomiting and passing blood and passed away in 4 short hours. Her owner who's looked after strays for decades and was married to a vet things it was Parvovirus.
> 
> View attachment 630658
> View attachment 630652
> ...


Very sad. I hope your own dog is up to date with his vaccinations.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Feb 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sadly 'Flopsy' the Australian Silky Terrier (my mutt Jake's pal) died aged 14 the other day.😥 According to her owner she was fine then started vomiting and passing blood and passed away in 4 short hours. Her owner who's looked after strays for decades and was married to a vet thinks it was Parvovirus.
> 
> View attachment 630658
> View attachment 630652
> ...


Aw, so sad, poor wee soul.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Feb 2022)

newfhouse said:


> Very sad. I hope your own dog is up to date with his vaccinations.


Yes, he is.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Feb 2022)

Thinking about 'Flopsy', she was such a sweet/cute little dog. I got into the habit of feeding her treats. She always ran up to me knowing she'd be fed. When I sat down on a bench she'd jump up on my lap and touch me with her right paw asking for a doggie chew.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Feb 2022)

gbb said:


> Well that went well?...
> View attachment 628464
> 
> Digby, around 9 months,35 kg.
> ...



What a fine handsome fellow you have there


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Feb 2022)

My mutt Jake, taken this morning while he was snoozing. I love him so much and fear the day when he stops being by my side! He (hopefully) reaches his 10th birthday on the 1st of April. Hopefully he'll have quite a few more to come.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mrs M (13 Feb 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> My mutt Jake, taken this morning while he was snoozing. I love him so much and fear the day when he stops being by my side! He (hopefully) reaches his 10th birthday on the 1st of April. Hopefully he'll have quite a few more to come.
> 
> View attachment 630907
> 
> View attachment 630908


A much adored wee man, (and rightly so) ❤️


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Feb 2022)

Mrs M said:


> A much adored wee man, (and rightly so) ❤️


We met when I had my window cleaning round @Mrs M. I was up my ladder and his previous owner was being 'towed' by him on her zimmerframe. She couldn't keep up. I climbed down and asked how old he was and such other questions. I'd lost my nearly 17 year old Jack Russell 5 months earlier and wasn't intending getting another dog for another year or so. She asked me to look after him while she went into a shop nearby. I did, then she asked me to clean her windows. When I cleaned them she asked me if I could look after him while she went into hospital for 2 weeks. I did, then when she came out she asked if I'd look after him for another month. I could tell where this was heading . A month became permanent and I bought him off her for her asking price of £50. He's the most 'expensive' dog I've bought. My 2 previous JR's cost £12 and £5 respectively.


I always remember my mum and dad buying our Corgi pup while on holiday in Blackpool in 1970. She cost 8 guineas (still legal tender then) and they earmarked her by writing our surname and 'paid in full' in her ear.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Feb 2022)

Met beautiful Brianna, the Weimaraner today, walking along the path at the bottom of our hol garden with her lovely owner and wee pal. 💕


----------



## Mrs M (18 Feb 2022)

Home at last! 😀
Picked up Oscar today from his “spa hotel”
Had a bath and his nails done during his stay.
Also enjoyed playtime with the other guests. 
Went home via Stonehaven to the butcher then picked up the cats on the road home. All 4 of us in the car 😬
Very lucky to miss the worst of the weather.
Thomas the cat seemed very pleased to see Oscar, (some amusement for him) 😈
There is “no place like home” and don’t want to leave Oscar again.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Feb 2022)

Butter wouldn't melt in their mouths , l don't think 





Just for the record , the sofa no longer exists the dogs dismantled it for something to do while l was out one day.
Never really liked paisley print anyway !!


----------



## Mrs M (19 Feb 2022)

Oscar has settled home and Thomas has taken a fancy to his new bed 🥰


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2022)

Natural order of things @Mrs M 

I bought a cat cave in Aldi on Thursday - it's modelled in the leaflet by a friend's cat, Spud. So far, both Poppy and Lexi have both stuck their heads in it for a looksy.

At least they're not ignoring it completely...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I bought a cat cave in Aldi on Thursday


So have I, my second one, for wee Rosie the cat, she hibernates in it from November to May 
The first cat cave had lost quite a bit of fluffiness, had to get a new one 
Of course, big Alfie the cat went to sleep in it immediately, out of spite: he hates enclosed sleeping spaces, did it just to leave his scent to annoy Rosie: the poor thing knew it was for her, she kept giving Alfie the evil eye!
Pictures will follow


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> So have I, my second one, for wee Rosie the cat, she hibernates in it from November to May
> The first cat cave had lost quite a bit of fluffiness, had to get a new one
> Of course, big Alfie the cat went to sleep in it immediately, out of spite: he hates enclosed sleeping spaces, did it just to leave his scent to annoy Rosie: the poor thing knew it was for her, she kept giving Alfie the evil eye!
> Pictures will follow



Mine are now ignoring it... *sigh*


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2022)

Bonnie, our 5 month old Bichon Frise, with her favourite squeaky toy.


----------



## gbb (22 Feb 2022)

gbb said:


> View attachment 628465


Using a recently posted photo but Digbys temprament seems to be a common theme with choc labs in particular...
My wife is a member of a Lab forum, owners posts often lightheartedly and colloquially describe them as 'tw*tadors, 'dishwashers' , 'the prewash' (if the dishwasher door is left open for microseconds)... and as one owner put it, its like owning a blender....without the lid 


Fantastic, I love Labs, mad as a box of frogs.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Feb 2022)

This one is also fond of a pre wash as well .


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2022)

Frosty morning walk today!


----------



## Chap sur le velo (27 Feb 2022)

Happy 2nd Birthday Lupi.


----------



## gavroche (4 Mar 2022)

Molly ( on the right) and her two brothers after a walk on Angel Bay this morning.


----------



## raymondo60 (4 Mar 2022)

Teddy at table....


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Mar 2022)

Lovely walk this morning and a bit more relaxed , yesterday she went full Fenton !! When she saw her 4 legged pals with white fluffy bums  


View: https://youtu.be/3GRSbr0EYYU


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2022)

Idris is happy to be home after a week in kennels:


----------



## bitsandbobs (10 Mar 2022)

This is our podenco. They're not especially well known outside of Spain where they are working dogs and treated horribly. Physically, they resemble biggish whippets, but are a bit rougher around the edges!

Essentially they are hunters and if she catches a scent, it can be difficult to get her back - hence the gps. She managed to snag a pheasant recently


----------



## stephec (11 Mar 2022)

Delilah's just had her regular visit to the groomer.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Mar 2022)

Pet related this but wtf did I watch on crufts last night ??!! Folk dressed up and dancing with their dogs  . It’s funny old world


----------



## Mrs M (12 Mar 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> This is our podenco. They're not especially well known outside of Spain where they are working dogs and treated horribly. Physically, they resemble biggish whippets, but are a bit rougher around the edges!
> 
> Essentially they are hunters and if she catches a scent, it can be difficult to get her back - hence the gps. She managed to snag a pheasant recently
> 
> View attachment 634808


Lovely dogs and so abused 😟
Met a few at SARA in Lanzarote, charitable animal shelter where we go when on holiday and take the dogs for walks.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Mar 2022)

Oscar has had a tummy upset and not been himself lately.
Has made a good recovery and was really chuffed with his presents from my shopping expedition today 😀
Bought him 2 mini footballs (on special offer).
Not burst either of them (yet)!


----------



## rockyroller (13 Mar 2022)

bad pic of Reggie from last June. lost both his siblings this year. hoping he gets to enjoy summer this year. even if he's alone


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2022)

More like them chasing her, I reckon


----------



## Mrs M (18 Mar 2022)

Poor wee Sam has certainly had some kind of fright!
Been spending much more time at home lately and whenever he goes out seems slightly reluctant and has a good look around before he steps out of the house.
Maybe a fox?
Nice to have him home more for playtime and cuddles 🥰


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2022)

When a white dog realises that there are consequences to sneaking into my bike shed, destroying my sponges (again) then walking under my bike and getting covered in chain goo..


----------



## rockyroller (19 Mar 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Poor wee Sam has certainly had some kind of fright!
> Been spending much more time at home lately and whenever he goes out seems slightly reluctant and has a good look around before he steps out of the house.
> Maybe a fox?
> Nice to have him home more for playtime and cuddles 🥰


 better keep him in for a while. trust his instinct. I have one indoor/outdoor cat left & he is more precious to us since the other two are gone (due to old age). hate to keep him in. what I do is go outside & clap my hands & look for predators. I don't let our cat(s) stay out overnight. he gets a morning run around outside after I give it a look-see. an hour or so is about enough for him to keep his "street cred"


----------



## Mrs M (20 Mar 2022)

Three amigos play time!
Oscar is a big too big to join in but he tried 😬


----------



## Speicher (20 Mar 2022)

They are playing Cat Chess, which must be difficult for a dog.

If one cat is lying down, and one is sitting, then Oscar should be standing. Or one on the carpet, one on the rug, and one on the sofa.


----------



## StuAff (20 Mar 2022)

Not my pet, not my pic, but I thought I'd share. Nora Squires of Yorkshire demonstrating the correct response if you get Conservative election literature. Haven't met her yet, but when it happens (June) I know we'll get on nicely. Her humans have pointed out she sleeps next to a Karl Marx tea towel


----------



## newfhouse (20 Mar 2022)

StuAff said:


> Not my pet, not my pic, but I thought I'd share. Nora Squires of Yorkshire demonstrating the correct response if you get Conservative election literature. Haven't met her yet, but when it happens (June) I know we'll get on nicely. Her humans have pointed out she sleeps next to a Karl Marx tea towel
> View attachment 636229


I don’t know how much she’s eaten but there’s going to be blue shoot everywhere by the look of it.


----------



## wormo (29 Mar 2022)

Meet our new Border Terrier puppy, Maisy. She's a bundle of energy. Settled in well. First night last night sleeping through with no crying






apart from me taking her out to spend a penny.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Mar 2022)

wormo said:


> Meet our new Border Terrier puppy, Maisy. She's a bundle of energy. Settled in well. First night last night sleeping through with no crying
> apart from me taking her out to spend a penny.


what a cutie pie!


----------



## Mrs M (31 Mar 2022)

Interrupting me today 😬
Don’t let him take me walkies in the snow!
🤣


----------



## Mrs M (31 Mar 2022)

Oscar’s handy work, destroying yet another bed! 😟


----------



## Mrs M (31 Mar 2022)

Looks so proud of his achievement!
🙈


----------



## newfhouse (31 Mar 2022)

Finn making himself at home at my daughter's house at the weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2022)

The old boy chilling


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The old boy chilling
> 
> View attachment 638091



Aaaaah, so *this* is the famed "Tuna Artist" you mention on the Mundane News thread... 

Cuddle Aunt Reynard sends a very gentle chin tickle.


----------



## Andy_R (2 Apr 2022)

Toby the Tw@tterdale. His "gotcha" day is next week. Can't believe it's already almost a year since we first saw him at the rescue centre.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

That's a good tongue blep!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2022)

A pic of Bonnie my daughter took on our sunrise walk, yesterday ❄


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2022)

Clive Myrie looked a bit surprised to see Molly in Ukraine last night.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Apr 2022)

Oscar stopping atop Kinder Scout to pose for photos.


----------



## bagpuss (7 Apr 2022)

wormo said:


> Meet our new Border Terrier puppy, Maisy. She's a bundle of energy. Settled in well. First night last night sleeping through with no crying
> View attachment 637617
> 
> 
> apart from me taking her out to spend a penny.


Snap . Our new lad .After 14 months without a dog it was time to move forward . So after 4 GSD's this time we went for a big dog in a small body. He came to his new home today




Here is looking at you.





Panned out !





Dino ?


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Apr 2022)

I’ve not posted a picture of Dilys for a while….


----------



## GM (11 Apr 2022)

Alan in his Sunday best coat over the Heath, we call it his smoking jacket


----------



## Donger (13 Apr 2022)

Archie, at nearly 17 years old. Still as playful as ever and not a single new grey hair on him .... unlike his owners.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2022)

Bonnie, killing MrsPete's slipper..


----------



## newfhouse (16 Apr 2022)

Ugo with his favourite rugby ball.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Apr 2022)

Finally tired Oscar out playing with his new toy 😀
Told him it was a Diannasaurus (his favourite neighbour is Dianna).


----------



## Mrs M (16 Apr 2022)

Not quite tired enough 😬
I’m watching you!


----------



## Mrs M (16 Apr 2022)

We can rebuild him 👍🏼


----------



## stephec (16 Apr 2022)

Mrs M said:


> We can rebuild him 👍🏼



That's what happened to ours after about five minutes. 😂


----------



## bagpuss (17 Apr 2022)

Hound of the basket clothes by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## harlechjoe (18 Apr 2022)

The hairy squad


----------



## Willd (18 Apr 2022)

Hmm, not sure I'm interested in ancient stone circles, I do like trying to eat sheep poo though


----------



## stephec (20 Apr 2022)

It's a hard life.


----------



## Paulus (20 Apr 2022)

Millie, our Border Collie making herself at home at our daughter's house. 
We are away in Amsterdam for a few days, so our daughter and her boyfriend are looking after her.
She looks really stressed doesn't she.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Apr 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2022)

Bonnie, chilling with her new toys..


----------



## Enkidu (27 Apr 2022)

Hermes and Athena.


----------



## Ripple (28 Apr 2022)

Huh? Did you call me?


----------



## Ripple (28 Apr 2022)

I'm hiding! 
I'm invisible!
Sort of ...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2022)

Go on .. Turn the page, then!


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 642280
> 
> 
> View attachment 642281
> ...



Aaaaaah, "Book at Bedtime"


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2022)

Oscar enjoying a good chew on his pigs snout!
And Sam enjoying some (Oscar free) attention 🥰


----------



## Mrs M (30 Apr 2022)

Lovely walk today


----------



## newfhouse (8 May 2022)

My boys do enjoy their rugby balls.


----------



## Ripple (11 May 2022)

Spying on me. 👀


----------



## Ripple (14 May 2022)




----------



## ChrisKz (16 May 2022)

Mindy ( dirty lil stopout ) escaped twice and on the 8th May .. gave me 6 kittens , 5 black and one that looks like her . It certainly wasn't "George" my ex stud maine coon , or Mindy's brother "Mork"


----------



## Threevok (16 May 2022)

ChrisKz said:


> Mindy ( dirty lil stopout ) escaped twice and on the 8th May .. gave me 6 kittens , 5 black and one that looks like her . It certainly wasn't "George" my ex stud maine coon , or Mindy's brother "Mork"



I see you have BSH Silvers

We had one spotted and on tabby too. Unfortunely the tabby developed a spinal blood clot last year and had to be put to sleep. He would have been 10 years old last Friday. We still have the spotted though


----------



## wormo (16 May 2022)

Maisy, growing up fast. Nearly 4 months old already.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> I see you have BSH Silvers
> 
> We had one spotted and on tabby too. Unfortunely the tabby developed a spinal blood clot last year and had to be put to sleep. He would have been 10 years old last Friday. We still have the spotted though



They're not brits @Threevok - and that's not silver either. Just a domestic shorthair black tabbies with very fine spotted (mum) and classic (kitten) markings. The colour is wrong for a silver anyway. The gene *is* present in moggies, although it's not very common.

The silver gene causes an absence of the yellow pigment in a cat's coat (cats only have two basic coat pigments, black & yellow), and as a result, the non-black bits on a cat expressing the silver gene are actually white. Which is what gives you that metallic grey on a tabby, or the white undercoat on a smoke.

What you're actually seeing on that classic tabby is another gene that affects the intensity of the pigment in the coat.

HTH


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

ChrisKz said:


> Mindy ( dirty lil stopout ) escaped twice and on the 8th May .. gave me 6 kittens , 5 black and one that looks like her . It certainly wasn't "George" my ex stud maine coon , or Mindy's brother "Mork"



It's not the ginger moggy longhair boy - else any females would've been tortie-tabby.

The chances are it is her brother if he's either tabby or black. A lot of tabbies carry the gene for non-agouti (i.e. solid coat colour).

Please get your cats neutered. Us peeps involved with rescue are up to our eyeballs in kittens right now. And please make sure that the babies stay with mum for at least 13 weeks so that they are properly weaned, properly socialized and confident, well-rounded kittens.


----------



## Threevok (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> They're not brits @Threevok - and that's not silver either. Just a domestic shorthair black tabbies with very fine spotted (mum) and classic (kitten) markings. The colour is wrong for a silver anyway. The gene *is* present in moggies, although it's not very common.



Really? They sure look like silvers to me, especially the second picture, which is a spit of Lucky at the same age (which I can't find a pic of at the moment).

This was the last pic we took of Lucky, not long before he went.


----------



## ChrisKz (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's not the ginger moggy longhair boy - else any females would've been tortie-tabby.
> 
> The chances are it is her brother if he's either tabby or black. A lot of tabbies carry the gene for non-agouti (i.e. solid coat colour).
> 
> Please get your cats neutered. Us peeps involved with rescue are up to our eyeballs in kittens right now. And please make sure that the babies stay with mum for at least 13 weeks so that they are properly weaned, properly socialized and confident, well-rounded kittens.



Unless God have him another set of balls .. lol highly unlikey . Both males were neutered and my garden was ( escape proof) as I had another Maine coon and didn't want her stolen . Unfortunately "Mindy" actually escaped over the gate where there was a gap between the top and the wire stringer ( she is way smaller than a main coon ). By having the males neutered , I saw no point in having the female spayed at that time . Unfortunately it is very expensive now to have a femail done as it nearing the £200 mark amd the males are ( offhand as can't recall the exact amount around £90) . The is no help for disabled pet owners to help with this expense near me . I will hopefully get some donations from the kittens to get Mindy neutred . At least I don't get rid of animals ect because of the cost of living .


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> Really? They sure look like silvers to me, especially the second picture, which is a spit of Lucky at the same age (which I can't find a pic of at the moment).
> 
> This was the last pic we took of Lucky, not long before he went.



The difference between silver and non-silver is really quite distinct when you know what to look for. The advantages of being a cat show judge, I guess. 

Makes me far more, erm, nerdy than your average cat person.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

ChrisKz said:


> Unless God have him another set of balls .. lol highly unlikey . Both males were neutered and my garden was ( escape proof) as I had another Maine coon and didn't want her stolen . Unfortunately "Mindy" actually escaped over the gate where there was a gap between the top and the wire stringer ( she is way smaller than a main coon ). By having the males neutered , I saw no point in having the female spayed at that time . Unfortunately it is very expensive now to have a femail done as it nearing the £200 mark amd the males are ( offhand as can't recall the exact amount around £90) . The is no help for disabled pet owners to help with this expense near me . I will hopefully get some donations from the kittens to get Mindy neutred . At least I don't get rid of animals ect because of the cost of living .



I can maybe help you here... 

Cats Protection have a "neuter your cat for a fiver" no-questions-asked scheme for folks on limited incomes - well at least I know our branch does. I suggest you go onto www.cats.org.uk and put your postcode into the search box. That should turn up your local branch and their contact details. Then get in touch with them and ask about the scheme. Hopefully they should be able to help you.


----------



## Donger (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Makes me far more, erm, nerdy than your average cat person.


You could always change your name to Raynerd!


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Donger said:


> You could always change your name to Raynerd!



Love it!  And I could do, at that... 

And here's me on the left, stewarding at the Supreme (the cat version of Crufts) in 2019. The cat is a lovely lilac tortie Devon Rex.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2022)

Bonnie, chilling in her favourite sunny spot in the garden this morning.. 🌞


----------



## Mrs M (17 May 2022)

Oscar getting bigger each day says hello 😀


----------



## ChrisKz (18 May 2022)

My Poor" Easy" MaineCoon . Who I lost as she managed to knock my meds tray off the shelf and help herself to a capsule .. Middle pic is when I got her as a kitten . 3rd is how she was . The 1st is always with me .


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

ChrisKz said:


> My Poor" Easy" MaineCoon . Who I lost as she managed to knock my meds tray off the shelf and help herself to a capsule .. Middle pic is when I got her as a kitten . 3rd is how she was . The 1st is always with me .



Ah bless, what a beautiful girl  And with that perfect tortie splodge on her head, right where you want to kiss it.  (Madam Poppy has one of those, too...)

I should mention, I do rather suffer from tortie-itis...


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2022)

I haven't posted pics of my mutt Jake for a while. He had a haircut last week. Here he is singing/howling last night, which for some reason he mainly does when he's 'belted in', in the car.


----------



## Andy_R (21 May 2022)

Sofa surfing...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 May 2022)

Idris relaxed and having a bit of a howl after getting back from a walk:


----------



## newfhouse (23 May 2022)

Go on Dad, give us some toast.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

One is "my dog is broken" and the other is "I haven't been fed for a month"


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> The difference between silver and non-silver is really quite distinct when you know what to look for. The advantages of being a cat show judge, I guess.
> 
> Makes me far more, erm, nerdy than your average cat person.


The Bengal here is getting more and more gobby by the day. 
Is it a normal thing for this breed ? 
I have resorted to training the dog to "squash a cat"


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> The Bengal here is getting more and more gobby by the day.
> Is it a normal thing for this breed ?
> I have resorted to training the dog to "squash a cat"



If it's a proper Bengal, they yes, they *are* very vocal and opinionated. Their voice is very distinctive.

Have to admit, I am not a fan of the breed. I do not like handling them at cat shows, either as a steward or judge, due to their jekyll-and-hyde temperament.


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> If it's a proper Bengal, they yes, they *are* very vocal and opinionated. Their voice is very distinctive.
> 
> Have to admit, I am not a fan of the breed. I do not like handling them at cat shows, either as a steward or judge, due to their jekyll-and-hyde temperament.


Hmmm

Yes he's a pain in the A 

Best rodent control I've ever had mind you. 
He's black but you can see the pattern in his fur that's shades of brown. Lovely cat but seriously not again 🙄


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Yes he's a pain in the A
> 
> ...



Pics please! 

The patterning on Bengals can be very variable, but they shouldn't really come in solid colours as they are specifically a tabby breed - either classic, spotted or rosetted.

BTW, all cats are genetically tabby regardless of breed, just that where the colour is solid (black, blue, lilac, chocolate, cinnamon etc), the gene for Agouti (which is what gives you the tabby pattern) has been switched off. But when you look at self cats in strong sunlight, you can see the ghost markings.

For instance, Madam Lexi, who is blue & white, is a spotty tabby underneath her coat, whereas Madam Poppy, who is a black tortie, is a classic tabby.


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

He's an illusive creature. 
Here's one but I will catch him in the sunlight when I can. He's like dark chocolate leopard print.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

That's a very fine example of a black domestic shorthair.  I was owned by one of those a while back. I adore black cats. 

Not a Bengal, however, I'm afraid.


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's a very fine example of a black domestic shorthair.  I was owned by one of those a while back. I adore black cats.
> 
> Not a Bengal, however, I'm afraid.


Ah ok. He came from a litter from a Bengal. 
We saw them together as kittens with the mother but they didn't have Access to the male cat. 
There wer 4 black and 2 full print kittens. I will try to find the pics lol.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Ah ok. He came from a litter from a Bengal.
> We saw them together as kittens with the mother but they didn't have Access to the male cat.
> There wer 4 black and 2 full print kittens. I will try to find the pics lol.



Pretty please!  One can never have enough pics of cats... Especially kittens. 

My black boy was a grumpy, shouty PITA with a penchant for terrorizing the neighbourhood dogs. I miss him.


----------



## Roseland triker (25 May 2022)

Couldn't find kittens pics but did find this....


----------



## Mrs M (25 May 2022)

All eyes on the newbie 😬


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Mrs M said:


> All eyes on the newbie 😬



Aaaah, that's just *BRILLIANT* 

Cats doing what cats do.  Although if it were Mesdames Poppy and Lexi, there would be much swearing and growling and bottle brush tails...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

Bonnie, thinking that fresh gosling might be a tasty snack if mum & dad would only stop making that honking noise for a minute!! 😂


----------



## Alba Zeus (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

Whar is it!!


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Someone's found the "off" switch...


----------



## Profpointy (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Pics please!
> 
> The patterning on Bengals can be very variable, but they shouldn't really come in solid colours as they are specifically a tabby breed - either classic, spotted or rosetted.
> 
> ...



I assume this is a Bengal ? Very pretty cat we saw up the road from us a whilst back. A bit timid so wouldn't come and play but was curious too


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I assume this is a Bengal ? Very pretty cat we saw up the road from us a whilst back. A bit timid so wouldn't come and play but was curious too
> 
> View attachment 647807



Yep, THAT is a Bengal. 

They really do have it in the looks stakes (they're a hybrid breed, domestic shorthair x asiatic leopard cat) but not so much in the temperament stakes unfortunately.


----------



## gbb (6 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, THAT is a Bengal.
> 
> They really do have it in the looks stakes (they're a hybrid breed, domestic shorthair x asiatic leopard cat) but not so much in the temperament stakes unfortunately.



I saw a Bengal up our street a few months ago, can't say i've seen one before...or since, but very very striking .


----------



## Zanelad (6 Jun 2022)

Latest snap of Willow.?.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jun 2022)

It Harry’s 14th birthday today. Best dog in the world!


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jun 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 648463
> 
> 
> It Harry’s 14th birthday today. Best dog in the world!



Happy birthday Harry xx


----------



## Scaleyback (12 Jun 2022)

Not my pet, but this may amuse some ?

Need an Extra Income ?

Need a 'woof' over your head ?

Get on the 'dog 'n' bone' and give me a call.


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Jun 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 648463
> 
> 
> It Harry’s 14th birthday today. Best dog in the world!



Happy birthday Harry. BTW we all have the " Best dog in the world " as it should be.


----------



## newfhouse (13 Jun 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Happy birthday Harry. BTW we all have the " Best dog in the world " as it should be.



I find it hard to choose which is best, but one of them is.


----------



## stephec (18 Jun 2022)

Put your feet up young lady.


----------



## newfhouse (19 Jun 2022)

In his element.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Jun 2022)

Met a friend out on walkies anywho took some snaps of Oscar. 😍


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## newfhouse (19 Jun 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Met a friend out on walkies anywho took some snaps of Oscar. 😍



Handsome lad.


----------



## Moon bunny (19 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 647695
> 
> 
> View attachment 647696
> ...



It’s a hedgehog, I’m not sure what the white thing is.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> It’s a hedgehog, I’m not sure what the white thing is.



It's an 8 month old Bichon Frise..


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (22 Jun 2022)

Some pics the other day my brother took of Alfie in the Solway at Whitehaven, Cumbria. My brother was in the sea with camera and I was throwing a ball towards him, then he took lots of burst shots, whilst the dog was running etc.


----------



## Profpointy (23 Jun 2022)

A neighbour's rather than ours


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2022)

Bonnie, thinking if she can nab my bacon bap..

Not a chance


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2022)

Finally met the lovely Nora on Wednesday. She was somewhat nervous around me, and a couple of biscuit offerings briefly seemed to make a slight difference, but there was a lot of hiding under tables and furtiveness. But she's delightful. Went with her male human on a walk- she hasn't quite grasped that the human has to get the stick back in order for him to throw it somewhere for her to retrieve it! There was much chasing of a golden retriever. She thankfully declined to administer the well-known odorant, Wet Dog.










I also briefly met the Supreme Leader of the household, Agatha. She ignored me, no surprise there!


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Doesn't the saying go: a dog to adore you and a cat to ignore you?


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Doesn't the saying go: a dog to adore you and a cat to ignore you?



Yup. I got on with Nora's predecessors Stan & Gus like a house on fire. Gertie the cat, on the other hand, hated everyone, pretty much.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

StuAff said:


> Yup. I got on with Nora's predecessors Stan & Gus like a house on fire. Gertie the cat, on the other hand, hated everyone, pretty much.



Cats can be quite picky and opinionated. Yep, and antisocial.

Wouldn't swap my two for anything though.


----------



## ChrisKz (30 Jun 2022)

Not sure if this is allowed , so Admin please remove if breaks rules.
Now Kittens are on solids and litter trained . I would like to offer them up to members . All are healthy and so much fun . I would love to keep them all , but as I live on Disability . In all honesty I cannot afford to keep them . My postcode area is IP16 and will only go to good homes , or no interest I will give them to Cats Protection . ( I had no idea i could get help with spaying ( female cat ) , although I could afford to have male done , I just wish people would get their male cats done , I guess the owners mentality is that Males don't get pregnant so no sence wasting money getting done . They have no idea how much damage their cat's can do . Now I can get "Mindy" done . I would like to find homes for her kittens


----------



## Ripple (30 Jun 2022)

@Reynard

That's the cat my mother adopted (or the cat decided to adopt my mother). Female, age unknown. She belongs to the neighbours but they're at work all day so my mother voluntarily ended up feeding the cat, talking to the cat, stroking the cat and even bought her a toy (happily accepted by cat).
Cat's name is Goddess.  seriously! And she's all black btw.






This one is one of my neighbours' cat. Friendly and very talkative. Especially when it's raining and she needs somebody to let her indoors (she shows you where she lives!). It wasn't raining today so the cat was a bit of show off and we had a quick meow - meow chat.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

ChrisKz said:


> Not sure if this is allowed , so Admin please remove if breaks rules.
> Now Kittens are on solids and litter trained . I would like to offer them up to members . All are healthy and so much fun . I would love to keep them all , but as I live on Disability . In all honesty I cannot afford to keep them . My postcode area is IP16 and will only go to good homes , or no interest I will give them to Cats Protection . ( I had no idea i could get help with spaying ( female cat ) , although I could afford to have male done , I just wish people would get their male cats done , I guess the owners mentality is that Males don't get pregnant so no sence wasting money getting done . They have no idea how much damage their cat's can do . Now I can get "Mindy" done . I would like to find homes for her kittens



Two is my max, sadly - they do look lovely. And I can't put the girls' noses out of joint. They would be more than a bit horrified... 

Please keep them with mum till they are at least 12 weeks if you can - this is the valuable time where kittens learn from mum about how to be a cat. And if possible, make sure they go in pairs. The best toy for a kitten... is another kitten... Otherwise, do speak to your local branch of CP.

Unneutered males... Yowling, fighting, abscesses, FIV, FELv, testicular cancer, roaming, spraying...

Eau de Tom Cat is a pretty unpleasant stink.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Ripple said:


> @Reynard
> 
> That's the cat my mother adopted (or the cat decided to adopt my mother). Female, age unknown. She belongs to the neighbours but they're at work all day so my mother voluntarily ended up feeding the cat, talking to the cat, stroking the cat and even bought her a toy (happily accepted by cat).
> Cat's name is Goddess.  seriously! And she's all black btw.
> ...



Ah, both gorgeous girls  Thanks for the treat, hun 

I'm a real sucker for a tortie.  And Goddess is a black smoke. You can see her white undercoat.


----------



## ChrisKz (1 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Two is my max, sadly - they do look lovely. And I can't put the girls' noses out of joint. They would be more than a bit horrified...
> 
> Please keep them with mum till they are at least 12 weeks if you can - this is the valuable time where kittens learn from mum about how to be a cat. And if possible, make sure they go in pairs. The best toy for a kitten... is another kitten... Otherwise, do speak to your local branch of CP.
> 
> ...



I have already spoken to CP . they are fine to have new homes . I have now let them outside ( garden is now escape proof ) to that they can roam everwhere . I have 3 adult cats and the 6 Kittens . love 'em all to bits , each has his/her own personality . There are 2 that seem to very close , so they wont be split anyways . I was going to keep one , but 3 cats in all honesty is enough for me at my age ( They will probably outlast me ) . Just waiting now for the nurse/vet to phone to see about "Mindy" having the op.. It would cost £150 to have privately . but as on disability I can get it free , something to think about if others are on a low income and have animals .
I will post as long as I have them , when CP will take them . I will let everyone know . It will be hard to rehome them as people for some reason , just don't go for black cats. Such a shame


Just an update . All the furbabies have gone . Mindy is doing well after her Op . Last check up on saturday ( 16th July) to see how she is healing up etc . Hopefully now I won't get every Tom , marking my front door , although I have been spraying white vinegar over the areas .


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

I have a soft spot for blacks, as I've been owned by one in the past.


----------



## Ripple (1 Jul 2022)

Ah that whole peanut is such a treasure! 🥰


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> Ah that whole peanut is such a treasure! 🥰
> 
> View attachment 651132



Great photo!


----------



## palinurus (5 Jul 2022)

Our temporary 'pet'.

Ms P left to walk to the swimming pool on Friday evening, I was struggling to get a mixer tap off that was all corroded underneath (I was lucky- the studding underneath was so corroded it fell apart as soon as I turned the spanner! Two minutes after she left the doorbell rang. I was in a bad mood because I dislike doing jobs around the flat almost as much as I dislike calling a plumber- assumed it was someone I didn't want to see. It was Ms P! and she had a pigeon that had been hit by a car.

We put it in a cardboard box- later in a hamster cage with some straw and bird food, water. We had him over the weekend and Ms P took him to a nearby bird sanctuary thing on Monday. Prognosis is good, should be flying around again soon.

He was a very good pigeon, and Misha the cat was not interested in him at all.






The tap replacement went unexpectedly well.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2022)

Chilling out with a few favourite toys..


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2022)

palinurus said:


> Our temporary 'pet'.
> 
> Ms P left to walk to the swimming pool on Friday evening, I was struggling to get a mixer tap off that was all corroded underneath (I was lucky- the studding underneath was so corroded it fell apart as soon as I turned the spanner! Two minutes after she left the doorbell rang. I was in a bad mood because I dislike doing jobs around the flat almost as much as I dislike calling a plumber- assumed it was someone I didn't want to see. It was Ms P! and she had a pigeon that had been hit by a car.
> 
> ...



Not like the time that Madam Lexi caught and ate an expensive racing pigeon, then...


----------



## midlife (5 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not like the time that Madam Lexi caught and ate an expensive racing pigeon, then...



Speckled Jim ?


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jul 2022)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> Some pics the other day my brother took of Alfie in the Solway at Whitehaven, Cumbria. My brother was in the sea with camera and I was throwing a ball towards him, then he took lots of burst shots, whilst the dog was running etc.
> 
> View attachment 650050
> 
> ...



Nice pics! And it looks like Alfie was having a heck of a wonderful day at the beach that day. Looks like it was a great day for you, your brother, and Alfie. I envy anyone that lives near the sea.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jul 2022)

Earlier today….


----------



## Chromatic (9 Jul 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> Earlier today….
> 
> View attachment 651924
> 
> ...



A Springbok as a pet, cool!


----------



## Ripple (15 Jul 2022)

Neighbour's cat as a bike guard.


----------



## Ripple (16 Jul 2022)

I thought I will take my hamster for a walk.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jul 2022)

Well, Oscar had “the snip” on Thursday 😬
Went well and recovering nicely, wound looks fine and clean. 👍🏼
He’s struggling a wee bit with the “cone of shame” though.
Trying to keep him amused with games and toys 🥰
Neighbour heard him demanding his apple 😬
Loved his lick it mat after his vet check today, 
think Thomas was a bit jealous 🤣
We’ll get there 👍🏼


----------



## keithmac (17 Jul 2022)

Youngest has stolen my wife's chair again..


----------



## Scaleyback (18 Jul 2022)

keithmac said:


> Youngest has stolen my wife's chair again..



He probably thought it had been 'put out' with the rubbish ?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ripple (21 Jul 2022)

Goddess the cat has got her own small bowl with water. But as her name says she needs something of a divine size and not just a mere cat bowl.  

And no, she doesn't fall into that bath even when it's not full.


----------



## Willd (21 Jul 2022)

A seal 






Pointer


----------



## Mrs M (21 Jul 2022)

mike9199 said:


> View attachment 653132
> 
> That's Bella, Bengal cat. She joined our family 3 months ago and everyone loves her so much. My daughter is also asking to find her an orange tabby cat for her birthday https://www.catfoodpoint.cоm/orange-tabby-cat/. Any good breeders in California you can recommend maybe?
> In our area those cats are not very common and it is kinda issue to find one.



Beautiful 😻


----------



## Mrs M (21 Jul 2022)

Oscar has his new “cone”
Much happier 😀
Although an elderly gentleman passed earlier and enquired “ are ye awa swimmin” 🤣


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

mike9199 said:


> View attachment 653132
> 
> That's Bella, Bengal cat. She joined our family 3 months ago and everyone loves her so much. My daughter is also asking to find her an orange tabby cat for her birthday https://www.catfoodpoint.cоm/orange-tabby-cat/. Any good breeders in California you can recommend maybe?
> In our area those cats are not very common and it is kinda issue to find one.



I would look at the CFA and TICA websites if you are going down the pedigree route. See if there are any cat shows in your area, and then just go along and talk to people. That's usually the best way.

If you are looking at non-pedigree, check out your local shelter / humane society.

I wish I could be more specific than that. I'm involved in both the cat fancy and in rescue, but unfortunately I'm in the UK. Hope this gives you some pointers, though.


----------



## Ripple (22 Jul 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar has his new “cone”
> Much happier 😀
> Although an elderly gentleman passed earlier and enquired “ are ye awa swimmin” 🤣


I've never seen a dog with such an extent of facial expressions.  When did you say he will start talking?


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> I've never seen a dog with such an extent of facial expressions.  When did you say he will start talking?



He’s like a gurner in his wee collar!
😂


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2022)

Lazy Sunday morning, before a loon around a nearby field with her best friend.. next door's dog.


----------



## Slick (24 Jul 2022)

Another lazy Sunday here for this beautiful pair of panthers.


----------



## keithmac (24 Jul 2022)

Out early doors before it go too hot, they don't stand still for pictures unless there's a treat involved!.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2022)

After their lazy Sunday morning.. Running of some energy


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2022)

Not mine, but my sister's new pet - Nova or, as I call her, 🍷💩


----------



## Slick (24 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Not mine, but my sister's new pet - Nova or, as I call her, 🍷💩
> 
> View attachment 654286
> 
> ...



She's a wee beauty. 👍


----------



## Ripple (28 Jul 2022)

Sleeping beauty ... ermmm I mean fatty.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2022)

Well.. We are visiting relatives in Broadstairs. They have two Huskies and a young Husky/Malamu cross... We introduced Bonnie gradually and they got on really well. Surprisingly, she wasn't overwhelmed by the size of them!


----------



## Ripple (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ripple (31 Jul 2022)

It was a bit funny when he was climbing all over me and one moment he started tickling my lips with his whiskers.  almost like a kiss of a hamster.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2022)

Not my pet! Wish he was. On tour in the Jura and our Airbnb seems to have come with an ancient, rail thin, semi blind ginger! I’m feeding him what we have and giving him as much love as I can whilst we are here! Oh my heart!


----------



## Mrs M (5 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Not my pet! Wish he was. On tour in the Jura and our Airbnb seems to have come with an ancient, rail thin, semi blind ginger! I’m feeding him what we have and giving him as much love as I can whilst we are here! Oh my heart!
> 
> View attachment 655846



Aw, is there a local cat friends organisation who can get him some medical help?
❤️


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Aw, is there a local cat friends organisation who can get him some medical help?
> ❤️



I don’t know. He’s glorious. Things escalated between us…


----------



## Slick (5 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I don’t know. He’s glorious. Things escalated between us…
> 
> View attachment 655917



Mm, going to be tough leaving him behind.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I don’t know. He’s glorious. Things escalated between us…
> 
> View attachment 655917



Take him home ❤️


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2022)

Awh  What an absolutely gorgeous Senior Kittizen 

Give him a gentle chink tickle from Auntie Reynard


----------



## netman (5 Aug 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Take him home ❤️



Yeah, it'll be like Dean and Nala all over again!


----------



## Slick (5 Aug 2022)

netman said:


> Yeah, it'll be like Dean and Nala all over again!




How cool is that.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2022)

netman said:


> Yeah, it'll be like Dean and Nala all over again!




I did think the same thing! Spent time wondering if I could put him in my handlebar bag. My husband politely told me no. He’s probably right.


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2022)

I tried watching the women's indoor hockey.  Who thought it a good idea to have kit that matches the colour of the floor?


----------



## Slick (5 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> I tried watching the women's indoor hockey.  Who thought it a good idea to have kit that matches the colour of the floor?



Eh, did you enjoy a glass of wine whilst you watched it?


----------



## Speicher (6 Aug 2022)

Slick said:


> Eh, did you enjoy a glass of wine whilst you watched it?



Oooops, sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## Stonechat (6 Aug 2022)

We lost our beloved Olly this week.
This is the nicest picture I have of him


----------



## Slick (6 Aug 2022)

Stonechat said:


> We lost our beloved Olly this week.
> This is the nicest picture I have of him
> 
> View attachment 655959



He certainly was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Aug 2022)

Stonechat said:


> We lost our beloved Olly this week.
> This is the nicest picture I have of him
> 
> View attachment 655959



So very sorry for your loss of your beloved Olly.
Beautiful much loved boy.
💖


----------



## Andy_R (8 Aug 2022)

During the recent heatwave - Toby demanding frozen yoghurt!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2022)

A couple of pics of Bonnie enjoying being off her lead on Cut Throat Lane before it got too warm to be galloping around.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Aug 2022)

Getting Idris's walk in before some much needed rain arrived this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2022)

Sorry about the multiple pics but can’t find how to get rid of the duplicates.
This gets more confusing as I am posting pics from a phone but editing on IPad.
Try again to get the correct pictures.
GRR I am actually sober but it may not look like it.
Stanley then and now with grandchild.


0


----------



## Ripple (19 Aug 2022)

I'm concentrated. Do not disturb.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Aug 2022)

"A bath? I don't need a bath. Why would I want a bath?":


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2022)

Did someone mention biscuits?? Did I mention that I like biscuits?? 🐶


----------



## Andy_R (25 Aug 2022)

"Where's my marshmallow, Dad?"


----------



## Teamfixed (25 Aug 2022)

Darcy in his postie outfit (he can't get into it anymore)


----------



## Slick (25 Aug 2022)

Hard to tell where Ronnie ends and Reggie begins.


----------



## Andy_R (25 Aug 2022)

Teamfixed said:


> Darcy in his postie outfit (he can't get into it anymore)
> 
> View attachment 658630



Why can't he get into it anymore? Has he been given the sack?


----------



## Willd (29 Aug 2022)

You put your right paw out...


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

Give me my toys back! You've only gone and washed all the lovely smell off them.. 😔


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Neighbour's cat as a bike guard.
> 
> View attachment 652901



Never seen bar ends attached like that.


----------



## Ripple (31 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Never seen bar ends attached like that.


Ideally I should use a shorter stem and then bar ends would be attached in normal way. Current setup of bar ends allows me to sit more straight. Too lazy to dig out a shorter stem (don't know if I actually have got one at home).


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

A photograph of Madam Poppy in honour of her THIRTEENTH birthday today*. Love you to the moon and back, beautiful girl. 







*not taken today - Madam was FAR too busy chasing dragonflies in the garden.


----------



## Slick (4 Sep 2022)

Can someone let me know how I explain to two wee panthers tha we get cramp.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

It's called being incaPUSSitated


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2022)

It's been a tiring day for Harry, our big tabby.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 660286
> 
> It's been a tiring day for Harry, our big tabby.



I know how you feel Harry. It’s this muggy weather. I might need a little siesta myself soon.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 660286
> 
> It's been a tiring day for Harry, our big tabby.





That's one cat without a care in the world. Other than whether the next meal will be to his liking, or not...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2022)

Bonnie really doesn't like at the moment...


----------



## Mrs M (16 Sep 2022)

Our spikey friend made an appearance this evening.
Think he/she lives under our summer house.
Ate the cat food we put out, (Thomas and Sam watched from a distance, not amused)!


----------



## Ripple (19 Sep 2022)

Hatching. 






Actually he's got an empty coconut and that was love at first sight and he sleeps in it now.


----------



## Mrs M (24 Sep 2022)

Lunchtime pic.
Oscar has just polished off his raw ducks neck 🤮
And Thomas is sooking up! 🤣


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Lunchtime pic.
> Oscar has just polished off his raw ducks neck 🤮
> And Thomas is sooking up! 🤣
> 
> View attachment 662287



Go Thomas.


----------



## Randomnerd (26 Sep 2022)

This little beauty goes in for an op today. Please, parishioners, think positive thoughts. We still have a lot of stone left to sit on, and more cats to growl at


----------



## figbat (26 Sep 2022)

Arrived with us 3 weeks ago. A labrador x cocker from a working farm and two working parents. Call sign: Maverick.


----------



## Randomnerd (26 Sep 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> This little beauty goes in for an op today. Please, parishioners, think positive thoughts. We still have a lot of stone left to sit on, and more cats to growl at



Great hugs. Thanks. She is home, alive, and on the mend. My lovely pal!


----------



## Mrs M (28 Sep 2022)

Oscar spying on the fisherman on the rocks.


----------



## StuAff (29 Sep 2022)

Meanwhile, in Yorkshire, conspiracy afoot…




(off the human's FB).


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Oct 2022)

My new unplanned addition, occupational hazard of being a veterinary nurse 😂. This is Ali, she was a stray who has very quickly made herself at home and is busy terrorising my dogs!!


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

Oh what a dear little thing @AndreaJ 

I would say that Madam is simply establishing her rightful place in the pecking order.


----------



## kayakerles (12 Oct 2022)

A week late, Reynard, but 18 yr old Chazzie wishes a very HAPPY 13th B-Day to Madam Poppy, and many, many more! 🎊 🎉


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh what a dear little thing @AndreaJ
> 
> I would say that Madam is simply establishing her rightful place in the pecking order.



For a semi feral kitten she settled in very quickly 😂


----------



## kayakerles (12 Oct 2022)

15 yr old Benny wishes Madam Poppy a very Happy Birthday too, Reynard, straight from his latest fave box. Who says a 15 lb kitty can't fit in a small fruit box? His special diet over the nearly 4 years we've had him has helped him come down from 20 lbs when he came to live with us… he's more active now than ever! Long live healthy kitties! (Okay, and their people too!)


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

A month and a bit late actually, @kayakerles 

But Madam Poppy says thank you in her own inimitable tortie way. 

P.S. Your two are looking good.  Please give them chin tickles from me xxx


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> For a semi feral kitten she settled in very quickly 😂



They aren't stupid - they know a good thing when they see one...


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Oct 2022)

Dilys


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Oct 2022)

Bean bag wars !


----------



## stephec (21 Oct 2022)

Her latest visit to the hairdressers. 

The rugs and blankets are all over the furniture as she's now officially become a lady, nudge nudge, wink wink. 😊


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2022)

Well... That was a damp walkies, but I did need it! ☔


----------



## Mrs M (25 Oct 2022)

Oscar’s had a great day today, 2nd birthday 🎂 
Lots of prezzies, chews and new toys.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar’s had a great day today, 2nd birthday 🎂
> Lots of prezzies, chews and new toys.



Happy Woofday, big boy xxx


----------



## honeybadger (26 Oct 2022)

Hi all, new to the forum so thought I’d introduce our canine and feline pets 
Meet Rossi, our 5yr old Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## honeybadger (26 Oct 2022)

Miller, Rossi’s 18month old nephew


----------



## honeybadger (26 Oct 2022)

And both of them sunning themselves


----------



## honeybadger (26 Oct 2022)

Last but not least, Messi the cat. Guess which one of the animals is the boss ?


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2022)

Messi the Cat, of course! It's the natural order of things! 

 to the forum, and give your gang chin tickles from me.  Nice to see other show animals belonging to CC members.  My two cats are retired from the show bench now - Poppy is too old (she's 13) and Lexi simplydoesn't enjoy the experience.


----------



## si_c (26 Oct 2022)

She's mastered the art of looking cute whilst demanding food. Don't try touching though if you value your skin.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2022)

si_c said:


> View attachment 665977
> 
> She's mastered the art of looking cute whilst demanding food. Don't try touching though if you value your skin.



Ah, a gorgeous girl with 'tude!


----------



## si_c (27 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, a gorgeous girl with 'tude!



Very definitely, she's also incredibly soft and nice to touch, which is where the conflict inevitably occurs. She may let you stroke her if she decides that you can act as her sleeping spot for a time, but then again she may not.

At 13yo she's unlikely to change though


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2022)

si_c said:


> Very definitely, she's also incredibly soft and nice to touch, which is where the conflict inevitably occurs. She may let you stroke her if she decides that you can act as her sleeping spot for a time, but then again she may not.
> 
> At 13yo she's unlikely to change though



Awh... 

She's the same age as my opinionated tortie Madam. I can do pretty well much anything to Poppy - except a) try and get her into a costume and b) hold her like a baby.

If I try either, I get slapped around the chops for my pains. It's amazing how much wallop an average sized cat can pack...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2022)

Bonnie, checking out the shopping as she knows the bag pretty certainly contains summat edible!!


----------



## lazybloke (28 Oct 2022)

Had the cat spayed yesterday. Wasn't aware that vets had abandoned cones for little bodysuits.
Here she is looking spaced-out and a little grumpy.

During the night she managed to escape it Houdini style, poppers still fastened!


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Had the cat spayed yesterday. Wasn't aware that vets had abandoned cones for little bodysuits.
> Here she is looking spaced-out and a little grumpy.
> 
> During the night she managed to escape it Houdini style, poppers still fastened!
> View attachment 666117



When Madam Lexi developed an allergy to a long-lasting antibiotic, I had to *SEW* her into a pet jumper to a) stop her from chewing the lump on her back and b) to stop her escaping the jumper. Madam was not a happy bunny...


----------



## Mrs M (28 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> When Madam Lexi developed an allergy to a long-lasting antibiotic, I had to *SEW* her into a pet jumper to a) stop her from chewing the lump on her back and b) to stop her escaping the jumper. Madam was not a happy bunny...
> 
> View attachment 666137


What a grumpy wee face 🥰


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

Mrs M said:


> What a grumpy wee face 🥰



She's got a very expressive face, has Madam Lexi


----------



## DRM (28 Oct 2022)

Bella, comes round to visit everyday, actually belongs next door, but likes sleeping on our foot stool, she’s quite character, usually appears around 06:10 meowing to be let in, runs round like a looney chasing things that aren’t there/tries to catch her own tail, calms down then goes back out about 08:00 to go home for breakfast, then comes back to keep Mrs DRM company, usually has to be evicted around 22:00, ready to start again the following day.


----------



## DRM (28 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> When Madam Lexi developed an allergy to a long-lasting antibiotic, I had to *SEW* her into a pet jumper to a) stop her from chewing the lump on her back and b) to stop her escaping the jumper. Madam was not a happy bunny...
> 
> View attachment 666137



I think she’s fallen out with you for that particular indignity!


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

DRM said:


> I think she’s fallen out with you for that particular indignity!



Naah... That's not a falling out... THIS is a falling out...






I got biffed moments after I took this photo...


----------



## stephec (29 Oct 2022)

Mrs M said:


> What a grumpy wee face 🥰



That's putting it mildly. 🤣


----------



## Mrs M (4 Nov 2022)

Medallion man!


----------



## DRM (4 Nov 2022)

DRM said:


> View attachment 666184
> 
> Bella, comes round to visit everyday, actually belongs next door, but likes sleeping on our foot stool, she’s quite character, usually appears around 06:10 meowing to be let in, runs round like a looney chasing things that aren’t there/tries to catch her own tail, calms down then goes back out about 08:00 to go home for breakfast, then comes back to keep Mrs DRM company, usually has to be evicted around 22:00, ready to start again the following day.



So she’s now convalescing at Chez DRM, after spotting a nasty cut on her shoulder, she’s been to the vets and has a shaved shoulder and stitches, along with the dreaded lamp shade round her head, it was infected too, she was really poorly on Wednesday but she’s on the up and has had the cone of shame off twice, it’s getting the thing back on that’s the problem, it would be easier to get it on a partially set jelly


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2022)

DRM said:


> So she’s now convalescing at Chez DRM, after spotting a nasty cut on her shoulder, she’s been to the vets and has a shaved shoulder and stitches, along with the dreaded lamp shade round her head, it was infected too, she was really poorly on Wednesday but she’s on the up and has had the cone of shame off twice, it’s getting the thing back on that’s the problem, it would be easier to get it on a partially set jelly
> 
> View attachment 666910



Poor wee toot xxx Gentle chin tickles being sent by Cuddle Aunt Reynard


----------



## honeybadger (5 Nov 2022)

Did a bit of Dogging at a champ show with our oldest, Rossi last weekend. Managed to win his class, get the dog CC, best of breed then out of 1200 dogs got in the top 7 of the best hound of the day. To say we were over the moon would be an understatement!


----------



## Zanelad (5 Nov 2022)

Williwxwas complaining about the house being cold whil we were having a new boiler installed. Mrs Z came up with a solution.


----------



## CXRAndy (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## AndreaJ (8 Nov 2022)

Looks like the kitten has settled in and found a friend.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 667331
> 
> Looks like the kitten has settled in and found a friend.



Two peas in a pod, there...


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Nov 2022)

They are best friends and have the same enthusiastic approach to life which is very entertaining to watch !


----------



## Mrs M (11 Nov 2022)

Fun today!
Snuffling in his peat bog and tackling a giant stick 🤣


----------



## gbb (14 Nov 2022)

Nice still but misty afternoon here, took Digby over the pits for an hour or so, maybe 3 miles


----------



## DRM (15 Nov 2022)

DRM said:


> So she’s now convalescing at Chez DRM, after spotting a nasty cut on her shoulder, she’s been to the vets and has a shaved shoulder and stitches, along with the dreaded lamp shade round her head, it was infected too, she was really poorly on Wednesday but she’s on the up and has had the cone of shame off twice, it’s getting the thing back on that’s the problem, it would be easier to get it on a partially set jelly
> 
> View attachment 666910



So after staying with us for a week as her owners were away, she’s been confined to barracks at home till today when the stitches were removed, she saw me and coming running up, straight into the house and on to the foot stool to be fussed, hung about for a bit then wanted to go out again, so she must have been going stir crazy not being allowed out, no doubt normal service will be resumed tomorrow with much meowing at the back door


----------



## DRM (15 Nov 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/pXezLv_5RaY

Enjoy!


----------



## Mrs M (18 Nov 2022)

What a face! 🤣


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2022)

Mrs M said:


> What a face! 🤣
> View attachment 668426



Practicing for a girning competition! 

His front claws look like they could do with a trim?


----------



## Mrs M (18 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Practicing for a girning competition!
> 
> His front claws look like they could do with a trim?





Mo1959 said:


> Practicing for a girning competition!
> 
> His front claws look like they could do with a trim?



Will ask vet nurse at next appointment 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

Mrs M said:


> What a face! 🤣
> View attachment 668426



Mum, 'ave you seen me dentures anywhere?


----------



## Mrs M (18 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mum, 'ave you seen me dentures anywhere?



We say “ey up lad, where’s your teeth”?
He goes nuts 🤣


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2022)

Fred enjoying their new tank, who's not very easy to photograph and is very trendy because they're gender neutral (i.e. we don't have a clue, it's easier with dogs )


----------



## Mrs M (23 Nov 2022)

Sam made the most of Oscar snoozing and had some cuddles on the bed. 
He loved it but I knew it was escape time when the claws were flexed and ears went back! 😬


----------



## Mrs M (24 Nov 2022)

That’s my sofa!


----------



## Mrs M (24 Nov 2022)

New toy from the vet’s after todays manicure. 😀


----------



## Mrs M (3 Dec 2022)

Came across the local “Santa run” on our walkies.
Due to pass our house later and Oscar waiting
patiently! 🥰


----------



## Mrs M (3 Dec 2022)

Thomas (butter wouldn’t melt).
Savaged our dinner, bag of mince attacked!


----------



## Slick (3 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Thomas (butter wouldn’t melt).
> Savaged our dinner, bag of mince attacked!



Good lad, that will teach em.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Thomas (butter wouldn’t melt).
> Savaged our dinner, bag of mince attacked!



Well, he had to check to see whether it was suitable for Human consumption, didn't he?


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Dec 2022)

Today's dog, Ringo. Just coming up two.
Not really a pet, I do dog boarding.
He's the last one until late January.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Dec 2022)

Walkies? 😀
I think not Mummy. 🤣
Relaxing with Dad.


----------



## honeybadger (6 Dec 2022)

I’ll just have a quick sniff
Ups, maybe not…


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

Would be funnier if the pics were the other way 'round...


----------



## honeybadger (6 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Would be funnier if the pics were the other way 'round...



Edited


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

honeybadger said:


> Edited



Cool 

Still can't stop giggling...


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2022)

honeybadger said:


> I’ll just have a quick sniff
> Ups, maybe not…
> 
> View attachment 670330
> ...



Almost looks like our Oscar and his wee pal Douglas 😀


----------



## Slick (9 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Almost looks like our Oscar and his wee pal Douglas 😀



Great name for a dog that, Douglas.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> Great name for a dog that, Douglas.



Known as “wee Dougie” ❤️


----------



## Mrs M (15 Dec 2022)

Oscar enjoyed the snow earlier then stole Dad’s seat (as usual) 🤣


----------



## stephec (17 Dec 2022)

The boiler's only just started to defrost so she's making sure that she's comfy.


----------



## Randomnerd (17 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> The boiler's only just started to defrost so she's making sure that she's comfy.
> 
> View attachment 671477



Did she choose those cushions to go with her fur? What a beautifull face


----------



## si_c (17 Dec 2022)

Staff meeting.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

si_c said:


> Staff meeting.
> 
> View attachment 671479



Ah. The supurrvisor.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2022)

Bonnie the Bichon let loose on the local dog-walking field yesterday morning.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Dec 2022)

Time flies!
Can’t believe it’s 2 years today since we picked up our first ever dog, Oscar!
Such a life changing experience but all for the best, (even the yucky bits which were my job anyway) 😬
Best ever decision 🥰


----------



## stephec (17 Dec 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Did she choose those cushions to go with her fur? What a beautifull face



She was my third choice colour, first was grey/silver that you don't see very often, then black, her litter had two black boys in it but both were gone by the time we saw them. 

At the moment her face is nice and clean as she not long since had a cut, but when it's longer people always ask what kind of cross she is and seem surprised when you say, 'she's not, she's a proper standard poodle.'


----------



## Slick (17 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Time flies!
> Can’t believe it’s 2 years today since we picked up our first ever dog, Oscar!
> Such a life changing experience but all for the best, (even the yucky bits which were my job anyway) 😬
> Best ever decision 🥰



How did the cat feel about the new arrangement? 

He does look like a belter.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Dec 2022)

Slick said:


> How did the cat feel about the new arrangement?
> 
> He does look like a belter.



First thing Thomas the cat did was smack the new boy across the chops!
Oscar knows his place 😃


----------



## Mrs M (17 Dec 2022)




----------



## Mrs M (17 Dec 2022)

Wee guy keeping the big guy on check.


----------



## Slick (17 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Wee guy keeping the big guy on check.



Isn't it always the way.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Time flies!
> Can’t believe it’s 2 years today since we picked up our first ever dog, Oscar!
> Such a life changing experience but all for the best, (even the yucky bits which were my job anyway) 😬
> Best ever decision 🥰



Happy Gotchaversary, Oscar! Hope mummy spoiled you xxx


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> First thing Thomas the cat did was smack the new boy across the chops!
> Oscar knows his place 😃



... at the bottom of the pecking order...


----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2022)

This pic was in our local evening paper today.
Recognised the cat on the left!
One of my feral foster successes from the past, tamed and re homed. 😀


----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2022)

Oscar surprised us today.
We visited our local community hall where they operate a wee cafe once a week.
Not been before but heading out for walkies and Mr M was in need of a bacon roll! 😬
Dog friendly so in we went.
Some of the staff have learning difficulties and a lot of the customers are elderly.
Prepared for Oscar antics and being chucked out but
Oscar was amazing!
Sat patiently and was very gentle with all his new friends.
A lady petted him for quite a while on her way out, she never spoke or made eye contact but the big smile on her face said it all! 
He seemed so happy and chuffed with himself afterwards.
Really proud of our boy. 💕
He’s zonked now! 🤣


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar surprised us today.
> We visited our local community hall where they operate a wee cafe once a week.
> Not been before but heading out for walkies and Mr M was in need of a bacon roll! 😬
> Dog friendly so in we went.
> ...



How fabby! 

Why not try him as a PAT (Pets As Therapy) dog? Seems like he'd cope very well.  Various friends of mine who do it with their cats say it's very rewarding.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> How fabby!
> 
> Why not try him as a PAT (Pets As Therapy) dog? Seems like he'd cope very well.  Various friends of mine who do it with their cats say it's very rewarding.



That’s my dream (PAT).
Hope we’ll get there, he’s got potential. 😀


----------



## Mrs M (23 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> That’s my dream (PAT).
> Hope we’ll get there, he’s got potential. 😀



Well it seems that raw fed dogs are excluded from PAT.
Really disappointed ☹️ 
Oscar would have made an amazing therapy dog but not willing to alter his diet as it makes him the healthy and happy boy that he is.
He’ll do his good work in other ways. 💖


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Well it seems that raw fed dogs are excluded from PAT.
> Really disappointed ☹️
> Oscar would have made an amazing therapy dog but not willing to alter his diet as it makes him the healthy and happy boy that he is.
> He’ll do his good work in other ways. 💖



What the heck?!?!?! That's an odd one...


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Well it seems that raw fed dogs are excluded from PAT.
> Really disappointed ☹️
> Oscar would have made an amazing therapy dog but not willing to alter his diet as it makes him the healthy and happy boy that he is.
> He’ll do his good work in other ways. 💖



What about a blood donor. I know a local lady who’s Italian Spinone donates.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2022)

Bonnie with her Christmas presents from Father Dogmas 🎅🤶


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Dec 2022)

Merry Ratmas!


----------



## Mrs M (25 Dec 2022)




----------



## TheDoctor (25 Dec 2022)

Bailey, a very happy Lab who's coming to stay early next year.


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Dec 2022)

I think she likes the Christmas tree!!


----------



## stephec (27 Dec 2022)

It's hard work watching all there Carry On films. 😂


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2022)

stephec said:


> It's hard work watching all there Carry On films. 😂



She looks as impressed by them as I am.


----------



## stephec (27 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> She looks as impressed by them as I am.



They're quality. 😂


----------



## newfhouse (27 Dec 2022)

We thought we were going to lose Ugo a few days before Christmas. Our excellent vet referred him to a cardiologist who has diagnosed Dilated Cardiomyopathy. He’s now on a cocktail of ridiculously expensive drugs and we’ve been told to expect the worst in weeks rather than months or years. As a result he’s being spoiled and indulged like never before.

Here he is waiting for Christmas dinner to arrive.


----------



## Proto (29 Dec 2022)

Popped into Screwfix with Lexitron before Christmas. She knows they love dogs in there , so it’s straight behind the counter looking for a kindly member of staff, and maybe a treat.
Then on to Mole Avon farm supplies shop and another opportunity to seduce the staff.


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 Dec 2022)

My partner's dog scrappy, in his new christmas jumper. He also got a christmas pudding toy but he's so well behaved I don't think he knows he's allowed to chew it!


----------



## stephec (29 Dec 2022)

My little baby likes her new coat.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Dec 2022)

My cats demented due to a late night visitor for the past week ...been eating her cat biscuits !


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2022)

My baby boys preparing for their first nerdy shenanigans.


----------



## Mrs M (31 Dec 2022)




----------



## Mrs M (31 Dec 2022)

Where’s Auntie Dianna?


----------



## Mrs M (31 Dec 2022)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 672894



New teeth on next year’s Christmas list! 😬


----------



## Mrs M (31 Dec 2022)

Down the coast.


----------



## tom73 (5 Jan 2023)

Post Christmas cheer up. 
Charlie Christmas eve and all ready for the fun. Normally he hates stuff like this but he's a thing for bandanas. 
Loved it so much had a right job getting off at bed time


----------



## Slick (5 Jan 2023)

That will teach me for disturbing this wee Panthers sleep.


----------



## iandg (5 Jan 2023)

That post Christmas dinner feeling


----------



## iandg (5 Jan 2023)

iandg said:


> View attachment 673525
> 
> 
> That post Christmas dinner feeling



Just realised it's 8 years ago to the day that we collected her (Arlo)


----------



## iandg (5 Jan 2023)

....and with me and her "sister" Rosie (who's 6 months younger) on Arthurs Seat 2019.


----------



## Mrs M (Tuesday at 18:50)

Oscar enjoying his pudding!
Pear and kefir. (Better fed than us).


----------



## Mrs M (Yesterday at 18:41)

Football daft Oscar.
Really an outdoor toy but allowed indoors occasionally.


----------

